# Cosa ne pensate degli altri utenti? (thread a richiesta)



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.

Anais
Andrea53
AnnaBlume
Annuccia
Bender
Brunetta
Calipso
Chedire
Chiara Matraini
Circe
Clementine Krucynski (Quintina)
Contepinceton
Danny
DanielaCala
Disincantata
Diletta
Daniele
Eagle
Eliade
Elio
Erab
Eretteo
Fantastica
Farfalla
Feather
Fiammetta
Flavia
Free
Gas
Giorgiocan
Hellseven
Hornby
Innominata
Lolapal
Jon
Joey Blow
Lunaiena
Lui
Lothar57
Leda
Marietto
Mary 80
Massinfedele
Millepensieri
Mic
Minerva
MissAcacia
Morfeo78
MK
Nausicaa
Nate
Net
Occhiverdi
Oscuro
Principessa
PresidentLBJ
Perplesso
Passante
Quibbelqurz
Rabarbaro
Realista1
Rosa
Sbriciolata
Scared
Scrittore
Sienne
Simy
Sole
Spider
Tesla
The Cheater
Tubarao
Tebe
Ultimo
Viola di Mare
Wolf
Zod


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> 
> AnnaBlume
> ...


che infame.....
grazie per la considerazione....io ho anche detto che ti amo nell audio.....


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che infame.....
> grazie per la considerazione....io ho anche detto che ti amo nell audio.....


inoltre a casa mia contepinceton rigorosamente in ordine alfabetico sta dopo la matraini...
cosi...non per primo.....scemo


----------



## mic (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che infame.....
> grazie per la considerazione....io ho anche detto che ti amo nell audio.....


ma che ti frega, scusa?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che infame.....
> grazie per la considerazione....io ho anche detto che ti amo nell audio.....


Scusa. Ti aggiungo.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> ma che ti frega, scusa?


ma nella realta' nulla...qui mi diverte...e allora?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa. Ti aggiungo.


No Grazie.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> inoltre a casa mia contepinceton rigorosamente in ordine alfabetico sta dopo la matraini...
> cosi...non per primo.....scemo


Vabbè.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè.


e dai per una volta che posso corrergeti io....dammi un po di soddisfazione....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No Grazie.


Ha dimenticato pure Flavia, non te la prendere è innamorato


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> 
> AnnaBlume
> ...


Aggiungi Flavia e lolapal


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ha dimenticato pure Flavia, non te la prendere è innamorato


Inserita.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aggiungi Flavia e lolapal


Fatto e strafatto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto e strafatto.


Massinfedele


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Massinfedele


Fatto io, non è semplice in realtà


----------



## Principessa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> 
> AnnaBlume
> ...


Fallo pure tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Massinfedele


Aggiunto.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> 
> AnnaBlume
> ...


a


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a


Fiammè, aggiungo io dai. Wolf, ok.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a


scrittore
bender
devastata
danny

farfalla
danielacala


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scrittore
> bender
> devastata
> danny


Farfalla danielacaia andrea53 ( ma quanti azzo siamo :singleeye: Io pensavo meno )


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scrittore
> bender
> devastata
> danny
> ...


Fatto. Devastata è Disincantata, già è inserita.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Farfalla danielacaia andrea53 ( ma quanti azzo siamo :singleeye: Io pensavo meno )


Andrea53 (ma chi è?) inserito.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Andrea53 (ma chi è?) inserito.


morfeo
violadimare
buscopann
quintina


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Krucynski

che poi sarebbe Quintina

Cheater


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Andrea53 (ma chi è?) inserito.


Viola di mare ( Andrea è quello che ha perso la moglie anni fa )


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2014)

Net


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Alessandra annuccia calipso MK ( ammazza le corna che girano, siamo più che la fame :singleeye


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sole


----------



## Flavia (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.


3d su richiesta di chi?
sembra l'angolo della comare
e siccome sta sera
mi sento tanto zitellona inacidita
chi mi spiega cosa è successo?
anche con i segnali di fumo
non necessariamente qui
:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

*aspe vo sulla lista utenti e ti riporto chi scrive e ancora manca *


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2014)

Giorgiocan
Millepensieri


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Giorgiocan
> Millepensieri


Ma giorgiocan chi minchia è? peraltro leggo il nick e mi viene da bestemmiare. Aggiungo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2014)

chedire la hai messa?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chedire la hai messa?


Aggiungo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2014)

manca ancora Millepensieri, mi pare


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> manca ancora Millepensieri, mi pare


No no, inserita.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma giorgiocan chi minchia è? peraltro leggo il nick e mi viene da bestemmiare. Aggiungo.


hahahha anche a me sembra un'imprecazione


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2014)

che fetecchia di tred arruffapopoli.
mavafanbagno và


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2014)

Realista1


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Realista1


Aggiunto anche se non ho idea di chi sia.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sono tonta. Finito l'elenco che succede?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che fetecchia di tred arruffapopoli.
> mavafanbagno và


Ou, ma ti vai sempre lamentando che la gggente parla alle spalle, rossi e verdi in anonimato ti perplimono e manco ti rendi conto, vecchia ciabattona, che questo è proprio il thread che fa al caso tuo.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Erab Job jon mai più marietto mic morfeo78 occhiverdi rosa scared


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aggiunto anche se non ho idea di chi sia.


io ce l'ho vaghissima, ce l'aveva recentemente, mi pare, con le donne che affamano gli uomini con le separazioni e gli affidamenti, con scambio vivace con Nausicaa. Mi pare.


----------



## Flavia (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono tonta. Finito l'elenco che succede?


siamo 2 tonte allora
ho chiesto perchè
e cosa sia successo
ma nessuno risponde...
ho toccato una nota dolente?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

sulla lista utenti c'è pure distrattissimo :singleeye::singleeye: Talmente distratto che non ha mai scritto :rotfl::smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono tonta. Finito l'elenco che succede?


un patatatrac, mi sa. Ognuno insulterà gli altri, giudicandoli. Boh. Una roba di Joey. Io do' i nomi ma mi sa che poi mi defilo.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Erab Job jon mai più marietto mic morfeo78 occhiverdi rosa scared


Jon c'è. Però oh, gente che almeno una volta l'anno scrive qualcosa, che sennò che stamo affà?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono tonta. Finito l'elenco che succede?


Ci mandiamo allegramente a quel paese ..:mrgreen: Vogliamo cominciare io e te ?:rotfl:


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2014)

Mettiamo anche gli utenti che hanno cambiato nick nel corso della loro storia qui dentro?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> siamo 2 tonte allora
> ho chiesto perchè
> e cosa sia successo
> ma nessuno risponde...
> ho toccato una nota dolente?


Che nota dolente? Affianco al nick uno scrive cosa ne pensa. Semplicemente. Non è difficile, c'è scritto bene bene in cima alla lista.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> un patatatrac, mi sa. Ognuno insulterà gli altri, giudicandoli. Boh. Una roba di Joey. Io do' i nomi ma mi sa che poi mi defilo.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen: poi JB scrive: disagiata, disagiata, disagiato, ecc:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, ma ti vai sempre lamentando che la gggente parla alle spalle, rossi e verdi in anonimato ti perplimono e manco ti rendi conto, vecchia ciabattona, che questo è proprio il thread che fa al caso tuo.


ma cosa devo scrivere che non abbia già detto,cretinetti?
potevi spremere meglio quel micro cervellino che ti ritrovi?
madonnina che caldane


----------



## Flavia (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che nota dolente? Affianco al nick uno scrive cosa ne pensa. Semplicemente. Non è difficile, c'è scritto bene bene in cima alla lista.


ma siccome ho letto
un 3d di là
credevo che oggi ci fosse stata 
un poco di maretta...


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen: poi JB scrive: disagiata, disagiata, disagiato, ecc:carneval:


ahahahhahahhaaha! Vicino al mio ci mette scema, scommetti?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa devo scrivere che non abbia già detto,cretinetti?
> potevi spremere meglio quel micro cervellino che ti ritrovi?
> madonnina che caldane


Ma tu infatti ti divertirai a LEGGERE, impiastra.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma siccome ho letto
> un 3d di là
> credevo che oggi ci fosse stata
> un poco di maretta...


Non so.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu infatti ti divertirai a LEGGERE, impiastra.


che tedio belinone


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tedio belinone


Baciami sciocca.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma siccome ho letto
> un 3d di là
> credevo che oggi ci fosse stata
> un poco di maretta...


Sì, infatti. Eretteo ha insultato un po' di gente e in particolare Miss nella discussione Nord Vs Sud che poi è stata nascosta per i rossi dati a Eretteo. Io non ho letto nulla, sono disinformata.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, infatti. Eretteo ha insultato un po' di gente e in particolare Miss nella discussione Nord Vs Sud che poi è stata nascosta per i rossi dati a Eretteo. Io non ho letto nulla, sono disinformata.


Vabbè, domani è un altro giorno.


----------



## Flavia (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, infatti. Eretteo ha insultato un po' di gente e in particolare Miss nella discussione Nord Vs Sud che poi è stata nascosta per i rossi dati a Eretteo. Io non ho letto nulla, sono disinformata.


ok
allora inizio io a scrivere cattiverie
giusto per rompere il ghiaccio
e tornare a bomba sull'oggetto del 3d
tante persone hanno 
troppo tempo a disposizione
troppa iperacidità
e pochi problemi (beati loro)

:nuke:


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2014)

io ho preso una nota ma tanto so fare la firma falsa:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok
> allora inizio io a scrivere cattiverie
> giusto per rompere il ghiaccio
> e tornare a bomba sull'oggetto del 3d
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Flavia non sei capace d'insultare, sei dolce come uno zuccherino, come me.
Non hai idea che cose siano venute fuori.
Tu sei bella bella


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2014)

:up::up::up::up:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alessandra annuccia calipso MK ( ammazza le corna che girano, siamo più che la fame :singleeye


:up::up::up::up::up:

Non avrei mai pensato di ridere tanto sulle mie corna!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> :up::up::up::up::up:
> 
> Non avrei mai pensato di ridere tanto sulle mie corna!


Neanch'io


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Flavia non sei capace d'insultare, sei dolce come uno zuccherino, come me.
> Non hai idea che cose siano venute fuori.
> Tu sei bella bella


Ma infatti l'idea non è quella di insultare ma di scrivere cosa si pensa di tal nick. Se poi sono insulti tant'è, ma non necessariamente cattiverie o che. Anche cose belle e buone e dolci e zuccherose e quant'altro.


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> Andrea53
> AnnaBlume
> ...




Marlon, da tutti mi sarei aspettata una domanda simile, non da te!


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Marlon, da tutti mi sarei aspettata una domanda simile, non da te!


A chi lo dici.


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ci vuole un poema per scrivere l'impressione che ci si fa di persone che non conosciamo.

Poi magari chissà che cantonate o impressioni sbagliate abbiamo.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti l'idea non è quella di insultare ma di scrivere cosa si pensa di tal nick. Se poi sono insulti tant'è, ma non necessariamente cattiverie o che. Anche cose belle e buone e dolci e zuccherose e quant'altro.


Ora io sto di guardia a osservare quando scrivi cose zuccherose su chicchessia ... subito dopo presumo sverrò dallo schock :singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (15 Gennaio 2014)

@JB

Ma sei serio?


----------



## Flavia (15 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Flavia non sei capace d'insultare, sei dolce come uno zuccherino, come me.
> Non hai idea che cose siano venute fuori.
> Tu sei bella bella


in primo luogo io sono più acida
di uno yogurt andato a male
dolce a chi?
cose emerse dal tappeto?
e non era polvere?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> in primo luogo io sono più acida
> di uno yogurt andato a male
> dolce a chi?
> cose emerse dal tappeto?
> e non era polvere?


Ah fai te io al tuo nome abbino coccolosa


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @JB
> 
> Ma sei serio?


Non più del solito.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non più del solito.


Allora so cosa scrivere quando farò i compiti.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sienne non l'hai messa JB ?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sienne non l'hai messa JB ?


Cazzo. Messa.


----------



## Flavia (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah fai te io al tuo nome abbino coccolosa


basta mi avete rovinato
una gloriosa reputazione
di zitella inacidita
costruita in anni e anni
di frecciate al vetriolo
 e battutacce
:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> in primo luogo io sono più acida
> di uno yogurt andato a male
> dolce a chi?
> cose emerse dal tappeto?
> e non era polvere?


:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> Andrea53
> AnnaBlume
> ...


tu le elementari le hai fatte o ti hanno iscritto direttamente alle medie? perchè che SBriciolata venga rigorosamente in ordine alfabetico dopo SPider mi pare azzardato.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu le elementari le hai fatte o ti hanno iscritto direttamente alle medie? perchè che SBriciolata venga rigorosamente in ordine alfabetico dopo SPider mi pare azzardato.


Gesù. Adesso correggo. Minchia.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu le elementari le hai fatte o ti hanno iscritto direttamente alle medie? perchè che SBriciolata venga rigorosamente in ordine alfabetico dopo SPider mi pare azzardato.


Ma anche te stai a guarda ste quisquilie :carneval: Rovente Sbri già è stato un parto,gemellare fare st'elenco e sicuramente qualcuno se ne è perso per strada... A me preoccupa che scrivere piuttosto :rotfl:Tipo accanto a JB che scrivo ?:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gesù. Adesso correggo. Minchia.


Maledirai questa serata finché campi. Sallo :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti l'idea non è quella di insultare ma di scrivere cosa si pensa di tal nick. Se poi sono insulti tant'è, ma non necessariamente cattiverie o che. *Anche cose belle e buone e dolci e zuccherose e quant'altro.*





Hai la febbre?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gesù. Adesso correggo. Minchia.


Eliade
edit: Elio, non ce lo scordiamo


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Anais


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Hornby


Quanto ti sei già pentito di aver aperto 'sto 3D?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hornby
> 
> 
> Quanto ti sei già pentito di aver aperto 'sto 3D?


secondo me sta masticando da alcuni minuti


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eliade
> edit: Elio, non ce lo scordiamo





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anais





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hornby
> 
> 
> Quanto ti sei già pentito di aver aperto 'sto 3D?


Fatto. Elio avrà scritto quattro messaggi in croce, a sto punto ci metto pure la zia della sorella della cugina di sesto grado di Fiammetta che famo prima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto. Elio avrà scritto quattro messaggi in croce, a sto punto ci metto pure la zia della sorella della cugina di sesto grado di Fiammetta che famo prima.


eh ma è di famiglia, dài. So più di Elio che di te.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto. Elio avrà scritto quattro messaggi in croce, a sto punto ci metto pure la zia della sorella della cugina di sesto grado di Fiammetta che famo prima.


Famo.....non ti dona


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma è di famiglia, dài. *So più di Elio che di te*.


E ringrazia il tuo Dio. Comunque aggiungo.


----------



## Principessa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto. *Elio avrà scritto quattro messaggi in croce*, a sto punto ci metto pure la zia della sorella della cugina di sesto grado di Fiammetta che famo prima.


Quoto. :mrgreen:
Ma chi è?


----------



## Principessa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Aggiungi nate, per favore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E ringrazia il tuo Dio. Comunque aggiungo.


avercelo


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Aggiungi nate, per favore.


e net
et mon ami fitér (feather)


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Aggiungi nate, per favore.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e net
> et mon ami fitér (feather)


Done.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e net
> et mon ami fitér (feather)


ah manca anche l'aquilotto (eagle).
Noto che tendenzialmente tralasci i maschietti.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah manca anche l'aquilotto (eagle).
> Noto che tendenzialmente tralasci i maschietti.


Mannò, e che chi l'ha mai letto, che ne so, Eagle? Boh. Aggiungo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, e che chi l'ha mai letto, che ne so, Eagle? Boh. Aggiungo.


 che stai scherzando? E' uno a posto, Eagle. edit: Tesla.
Mamma mia, ma se facciamo una pizzata dobbiamo organizzare in un posto grande.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che stai scherzando? E' uno a posto, Eagle.


Sì, ma non è che lo leggo. Che devo dirti, boh. Non è che non lo leggo per chissà quale motivo, eh. Solo che non è che quello che scrive desti chissà quale attenzione. A me perlomeno. Poi oh, tu di fianco al nick ci scrivi: uno a posto. Mica devi dirlo a me.
Tesla aggiunta.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sì vabbè, ma con tutte 'ste dimenticanze, a questo gli mettiamo il titolo "aiutatemi a dirmi chi siamo" e poi ne apri un altro, JB col titolo di questo (ma richiesta di chi?)


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì vabbè, ma con tutte 'ste dimenticanze, a questo gli mettiamo il titolo "aiutatemi a dirmi chi siamo" e poi ne apri un altro, JB col titolo di questo (ma richiesta di chi?)


Oddio, adesso più o meno dovrebbero esserci tutti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, adesso più o meno dovrebbero esserci tutti.


e mo che famo?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e mo che famo?


Lo sai.


----------



## Principessa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Comincia te JB.
Hai aperto il 3d, ti tocca.


----------



## Principessa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Aspè...

mary80


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Aspè...
> 
> mary80


Boh. Vabbè, aggiungo.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Vabbè, aggiungo.


Tutto attaccato...


----------



## marietto (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ma c'è il censimento?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2014)

C'è anche Dissolta che tanto simpa...
comunque per me tutti brava gente ...
saluti e baci


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2014)

A proposito di Dissolta, vomiti ancora tanto o va meglio?


----------



## marietto (16 Gennaio 2014)

manca ipazia, se non sbaglio.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A proposito di Dissolta, vomiti ancora tanto o va meglio?


dici a me?
non ho mai vomitato io... Forti bruciori di stomaco 
e ora pure una gastrite ma passerà ...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Anais - mi ricordo che le piaceva Jeeg. Non ho idea di che fine abbia fatto, ma mi pareva ok. 
Andrea53 - mai coperto.
AnnaBlume - allucinante. Tante di quelle contorsioni e storture mentali da far paura, apparentemente ragionevole ed in realtà una sorta di fascistona travestita da illuminata democratica che per carità.
Annuccia - boh, scomparsa. Tendezialmente matta, mi pare.
Bender - poraccio
Brunetta - in parte come AnnaBlume, però secondo me avrebbe tanto bisogno di coccole dove quell'altra di un elettroshock. E' buona, e peraltro pure troppo sensibile. Solo che s'è indurita e ad una certa è difficile sciogliersi.
Calipso - non ricordo. Ah, l'amante del fidanzato di un'altra. Spero l'abbia mandato a fare in culo.
Chedire - che dire?
Chiara Matraini - chi mi presta cinquecento euro? No, scherzo. 
Circe - 1, 2, 3, 4...
Clementine Krucynski (Quintina) - La vita è dura, tanto. 
Contepinceton - un egomaniaco con la capacità di attenzione alle persone più o meno di un colibrì. Comunque meglio di come lo dipingono, una volta che gli prendi le misure (corte).
Danny - sveglia, amico.
DanielaCala - boh.
Disincantata - vorrei che fosse mia zia, è pure ricca (o benestante).
Diletta - un sacco di ossigeno buttato nel cesso.
Daniele - vaffanculo.
Eagle - boh.
Eliade - napolecagna che ogni tanto scrive facezie.
Elio - rincoglionito e pure pecora.
Erab - orsetto ricchione.
Eretteo - la droga fa male.
Fantastica - virago wanna be. Confusa più che altro, però per lo meno è felice, come la Consoli.
Farfalla - a volte parte come un treno senza un perchè. 
Feather - boh. Mi pare scemo.
Fiammetta - simpatica, ci mette un po' a carburare ogni tanto. 
Flavia - tenerezza.
Free - TI AMO.
Gas - minchia che handicappato.
Giorgiocan - bestemmia.
Hellseven - un signore d'altri tempi. Buoni gusti musicalmente parlando. Non proprio i miei, ma comunque.
Hornby - non ricordo. Ma chi è quella con il furgone sfattone per avatar? Lenta. 
Innominata - stramba.
Lolapal - nonna con la voglia.
Jon - come perdersi dietro millemila parole senza concludere mai un cazzo.
Joey Blow - un coglione.
Lunaiena - non è mai troppo tardi.
Lui - vedi firma (di Lui). Parure di asciugamani.
Lothar57 - micione immortale.
Leda - legge tutto, scrive poco, e quasi unicamente sul tradimento e connessi. Come Jon, un po' meglio perchè penso scopi, per lo meno.
Marietto - boh.
Mary 80 - boh.
Massinfedele - cazzaro.
Millepensieri - meno pensieri.
Mic - boh?
Minerva - tutto ed il contrario di tutto. Peccato che non siamo coevi e lei è distante, altrimenti si sarebbe innamorata all'istante o anche poco prima senza saperlo (avrebbe fatto una vitaccia, che ve lo dico a fare). Altro che fotografo. In realtà già mi ama, virtualmente parlando. Vabbè. 
MissAcacia - dolcissima. Davvero. Mi fa una tenerezza che voialtri manco immaginate possibile per me. Però è realmente una matta, e tra l'altro mi sa che s'è trovato uno da par suo. Purtroppo, dico. Cioè, non che non stiano bene insieme, eh. Solo che due così fanno 'na fatica.
Morfeo78 - boh.
MK - quasi boh.
Nausicaa - sottotraccia.
Nate - chi?
Net - spero che Julia sia un nome di fantasia, perlomeno scritto a quella maniera.
Occhiverdi - basso (elettrico).
Oscuro - non è cattivo. Per certi versi è cresciuto solo in altezza, e certe volte è difficile convivere con un adolessente nel corpo di un quarantenne e passa. Lo guardi e dici come cazzo è che questo non capisce oltre tot? Tipo Big con Tom Hanks, solo enormemente più stronzo. Ci andrei d'accordo perchè appunto alla fine è un bonaccione, ma spesso dovrei fermarmi a spiegargli perchè e percome. Niente di grave, mi capita spesso comunque. Basta che non si fissa e punta, che poi è la fine.
Principessa - ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahah!
PresidentLBJ - pare ok, forse un filo morto di figa. 
Perplesso - ma chi, il Vittorino Andreoli dei poveretti? Morto di figa lui davvero, batte i pezzi a qualunque nick pseudo femminile, basta che emetta caratteri (avrei scritto che respiri, in realtà).
Passante - ok.
Quibbelqurz - uno starato mentale allucinante. Da piccolo dev'essere caduto in un barile di lsd, tipo Obelix.
Rabarbaro - lo salto sempre o quasi.
Realista1 - boh.
Rosa - boh.
Sbriciolata - passionaria, ma troppo. Testarda, testona. A volte la passionarietà e la testardaggine accumulate le provocano dei rosicamenti fotonici e, oltre a quelli, la capacità di scrivere una cosa e pensarne un'altra. Questo se si discute e non ce la fa. Altrimenti è una onesta, proba lavoratrice, dedita alla famiglia (quale che sia l'assetto attuale), al volontariato, al prossimo, alla carità ed al recupero dei casi umani (vedi Ultimo, per dire). Secondo me ha pure voglia di manico ma è piuttosto insicura (lei direbbe attenta o qualche altro sinonimo farlocco) e quindi pure lì campa cavallo.  
Scared - boh.
Scrittore - morto di figa.
Sienne - la vita è dura anche per te, ma sei forte ed in gamba e tieni duro.
Simy - innamorata di Oscuro. Almeno lo era. Non so se lo sia ancora, non scrive più.
Sole - un libro ben scritto senza nulla dentro.
Spider - psycho.
Tesla - incazzata.
The Cheater - poveretto.
Tubarao - simpatico e paraculo. 
Tebe - casino.
Ultimo - un caso umano. 
Viola di Mare - boh.
Wolf - boh.
Zod - un altro che sta male. Spider senza acidi.


----------



## Sole (16 Gennaio 2014)

I miei utenti preferiti sono sempre stati Tesla e Passante.
Due utenti che intervengono poco.
Li trovo intelligenti, ironici e veri, oltre che dotati di estremo buonsenso. Spero che stiano bene e siano felici.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> Anais
> Andrea53
> ...


Per gli altri non so e in genere non so ... trattasi di risposte da prendere con le pinze considerato che oggi sono "annullato".


----------



## Sole (16 Gennaio 2014)

@jb

Quello che ho dentro lo lascio giudicare a chi mi conosce, non certo a un disadattato che passa le giornate a sentenziare su Tradimento.net.

Ma vattene a fare in culo idiota.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anais - mi ricordo che le piaceva Jeeg. Non ho idea di che fine abbia fatto, ma mi pareva ok.
> Andrea53 - mai coperto.
> AnnaBlume - allucinante. Tante di quelle contorsioni e storture mentali da far paura, apparentemente ragionevole ed in realtà una sorta di fascistona travestita da illuminata democratica che per carità.
> Annuccia - boh, scomparsa. Tendezialmente matta, mi pare.
> ...


Magari. Purtroppo sa essere anche più stronzo di te.

Felice, comunque, di farti ridere


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quibbelqurz - uno starato mentale allucinante. Da piccolo dev'essere caduto in un barile di lsd, tipo Obelix.


:rotfl:

Ottima intuizione.


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

la dimostrazione di come si passano le ore in ufficio.
p.s. a proposito che lavoro fai? non mi hai risposto?

ed in aggiunta a quali conclusioni si arriva:
* CHE sei un coglione*, tuA stessa ammissione.
vicino al tuo bel nick.
...si lo so, scrivevi per scrivere,ti sei sottovalutato...scrivevi quello ma intendevi altro...
volevi far contenti tutti gli stronzi che sono qui dentro.
mi do del coglione... sai che figata!!!!!
 ma questo almeno farlo dire a noi.
comunque non riesco a non dire che sei un coglione.
avresti dovuto aggiungere l'aggettivo "vero".
questo si.
ho solo paura che tu sia *coglione vero* anche fuori da tutto questo.
spero di no.
ma credo sia inutile, quando coglioni si nasce...
coglioni si diventa.

...comunque il senso l'ho capito, vorrei dare  il mio contributo.
ma avete dimenticato T-rex e pure Stellina.

resta che resti un coglione.
vero.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Anais - bel nickname
Andrea53 - molto gentile
AnnaBlume - la Carrie Bradshaw de noantri, paranoica, snob ma indubbiamente racconta cose interessanti
Annuccia - 
Bender - un ragazzo sensibile e profondo, tutto da scoprire
Brunetta - una donna saggia e razionale
Calipso - pensa e sente troppo, vive poco per quello che potrebbe fare
Chedire 
Chiara Matraini - una panterona graffiante quando vuole
Circe - una donna troppo sensibile 
Clementine Krucynski (Quintina) - frizzante
Contepinceton - colto, allegro ma purtroppo razzista, troppo interessato alla figa  
Danny - 
DanielaCala - 
Disincantata - mi piace il suo umorismo, sa il fatto suo
Diletta - 
Daniele - un bravo ragazzo
Eagle - 
Eliade - 
Elio - troppo diplomatico e preciso
Erab - 
Eretteo - una testa di cazzo
Fantastica - sensuale e filosofa
Farfalla - sincera e ipersensibile
Feather - gran romanticone idealista
Fiammetta - peperina
Flavia - 
Free - cazzeggiatrice
Gas - l'uomo degli smile
Giorgiocan - 
Hellseven - 
Hornby - 
Innominata - 
Lolapal - 
Jon - 
Joey Blow - un cazzone che straparla ma ce vò
Lunaiena - fa troppo la ragazzina
Lui - un cazzone e basta
Lothar57 - un allegro porcone disilluso dalla vita
Leda - profonda e saggia
Marietto - 
Mary 80 - priva di logica 
Massinfedele - 
Millepensieri - 
Mic - 
Minerva - troppo moralista
MissAcacia - iperattiva, dolce, sensuale, permalosa... senza di lei questo posto sarebbe più noioso 
Morfeo78 - 
MK - 
Nausicaa - la sessuologa del forum e allo stesso tempo la mamma più dolce
Nate - sembra sempre strafatto quando scrive
Net - 
Occhiverdi - 
Oscuro - troppo incazzato, a volte volgare, ma adoro spesso il suo umorismo e i principi e valori che esprime
Principessa - una matta
PresidentLBJ - un porcellone simpatico
Perplesso - riservatissimo
Passante - un gentleman
Quibbelqurz - un uomo complicato e mistico
Rabarbaro - un filosofo misogino
Realista1 - 
Rosa - prolissa e confusa
Sbriciolata - troppo idealista  
Scared - una ventenne profonda piena di vita
Scrittore - 
Sienne - l'utentessa dai mille colori
Simy - la dolcezza e la tenerezza in persona
Sole - a volte mi sembra ipocrita
Spider - depresso
Tesla - fedele incazzata
The Cheater - 
Tubarao - un romanaccio simpaticone
Tebe - donna mitica, la ammiro da sempre
Ultimo - troppo sborone
Viola di Mare - cordiale e dolce
Wolf - sincero
Zod -


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> dici a me?
> non ho mai vomitato io... Forti bruciori di stomaco
> e ora pure una gastrite ma passerà ...


Auguri!!!+


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Anais - bel nickname
> Andrea53 - molto gentile
> AnnaBlume - la Carrie Bradshaw de noantri, paranoica, snob ma indubbiamente racconta cose interessanti
> Annuccia -
> ...



principessa: troia, semplicemente e amorevolmente troia.
e guarda che è un complimento.
mignottona.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> principessa: troia, semplicemente e amorevolmente troia.
> e guarda che è un complimento.
> mignottona.


Magari.


Ultimamente direi proprio di no.

Sono stata smossa più dal cuore che dalla figa, nelle cose che ho fatto.


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Magari.
> 
> 
> Ultimamente direi proprio di no.
> ...



ammmore, tu c'hai la figa in testa e il cuore nella parte sbagliata!!!!
ssemmai fossi vera... io scapperei a gambe levate da una come te.
a meno che non me la dai a gratis...
me la dai a gratis?????
abito all' E.U.R.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *ammmore, tu c'hai la figa in testa e il cuore nella parte sbagliata!!!!*
> ssemmai fossi vera... io scapperei a gambe levate da una come te.
> a meno che non me la dai a gratis...
> me la dai a gratis?????
> abito all' E.U.R.


Tu dici? Se fosse così avrei scopato molto di più, ahimè.

Certo che la do gratis. Agli Uomini.


E questo basta e avanza per rispondere alla tua domanda.


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu dici? Se fosse così avrei scopato molto di più, ahimè.
> 
> Certo che la do gratis. Agli Uomini.
> 
> ...


bisognerebbe capire cosa intendi per uomini.
se ti bastano 20 cm per giudicare un uomo .. io sono pronto.
si, lo so ci vuole tatto e sensibilità...
ma mica ci dobbiamo sposare.
ti scopo e poi ti riporto a casa, con tanto di apertura dello sportello della macchina... sono un gentiluomo ,io.
ma tu mi dai una figa bella bagnata e calda, oppure. ..
sei tutta rigida, rigida?


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bisognerebbe capire cosa intendi per uomini.
> se ti bastano 20 cm per giudicare un uomo .. io sono pronto.
> si, lo so ci vuole tatto e sensibilità...
> ma mica ci dobbiamo sposare.
> ...


Per Uomo intendo uno che non si esprimerebbe mai come stai facendo tu ora.
 
Non è questione di tatto o sensibilità ma di eleganza.
Tu non ce l'hai e dunque non mi arraperesti manco un po'.


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per Uomo intendo uno che non si esprimerebbe mai come stai facendo tu ora.
> 
> Non è questione di tatto o sensibilità ma di eleganza.
> Tu non ce l'hai e dunque non mi arraperesti manco un po'.



già, è vero sei una principessa...
 certo che sei strana... ti viene proposta una scopata alla pari, 
e tutto si smoscia... perchè non sono pucci-pucci.
ma l'uguaglianza di cui blaterate dvo è finita?


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> già, è vero sei una principessa...
> certo che sei strana... ti viene proposta una scopata alla pari,
> e tutto si smoscia... perchè non sono pucci-pucci.
> ma l'uguaglianza di cui blaterate dvo è finita?


Ti sbagli proprio, i fronzoli non mi sono mai piaciuti.

Ma come ogni persona, voglio scopare con chi mi apprezza.
Tu mi hai insultata dicendo che ragiono con la figa e vorresti pure che io te la dessi? :rotfl:


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti sbagli proprio, i fronzoli non mi sono mai piaciuti.
> 
> Ma come ogni persona, voglio scopare con chi mi apprezza.
> Tu mi hai insultata dicendo che ragiono con la figa e vorresti pure che io te la dessi? :rotfl:


certo!
almeno la daresti con la... ragione.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo!
> almeno la daresti con la... ragione.


Ma no. 

La darei perchè LEI è arrapata.

Darla con la ragione vuol dire che la dai a qualcuno che ti piace e a cui tu piaci anche oltre la fisicità... o no?


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma no.
> 
> La darei perchè LEI è arrapata.
> 
> Darla con la ragione vuol dire che la dai a qualcuno che ti piace e a cui tu piaci anche oltre la fisicità... o no?


ma perchè lei ragiona di suo?
dio... se mi conoscesse... non ragionerebbe più!!!


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè lei ragiona di suo?
> dio... se mi conoscesse... non ragionerebbe più!!!


Che te frega, tanto sono un troll, no?
Non esisto.


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che te frega, tanto sono un troll, no?
> Non esisto.


su questo non ho dubbi.
però io sono come San Tommaso,
 non ci credo finchè non ci ho messo il...
 se vuoi mandami un mp... zona EUR, ROMA


----------



## ologramma (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> Anais
> Andrea53
> ...


manco io............................................. OLOGRAMMA


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> manco io............................................. OLOGRAMMA



Ciao Ologramma,

si, manchi ... 

mancha anche Nordica ... 

Buona giornata. Ora vado a fare colazione ... 



sienne


----------



## ologramma (16 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ologramma,
> 
> si, manchi ...
> 
> ...


buon giorno a te Sienne, buona colazione


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto. Elio avrà scritto quattro messaggi in croce, a sto punto ci metto pure la zia della sorella della cugina di sesto grado di Fiammetta che famo prima.


Eehm si caro si chiama Genoveffa ... E lo so nome desueto ma tant'è la mia famiglia è un po' spostata de capoccia :carneval: Giornoooo...marlon bello se decidevi di scrivere un libro secondo me faticavi meno


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che stai scherzando? E' uno a posto, Eagle. edit: Tesla.
> Mamma mia, ma se facciamo una pizzata dobbiamo organizzare in un posto grande.


A poi soprattuto se facciamo come prevedibile alla romana per pagare che passa per i tavoli a riscuoter la questua :singleeye: Quel giorno mi darò malata tanto ultimamente è più il tempo che sto male che sono in salute XD


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> manco io............................................. OLOGRAMMA


E' vero, manchi, ma hai meno di trenta messaggi in circa un anno. Voglio dire, se ti limiti a leggere senza scrivere mai nulla non è che ci sia poi molto da dire sul tuo conto, tranne che hai un avatar che probabilmente farebbe bagnare Brunetta.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Jb*

Jb,infondo in quello che pensi di me c'è un pò di vero.Ho un lato fanciullesco che proprio non voglio lasciar andar via,forse perchè non mi son goduto la mia infanzia,forse perchè sono ancora pieno di ideali e sogni.Il mio migliore amico è come te,nato vecchio,nato saggio,nato antico,un mix micidiale.Io a fare casini,lui a divertirsi nel cercare di sistemarli.Anche lui ogni tanto cerca di spiegarmi il come e il perchè,poi mi fermo anche io,e gli spiego perchè e percome le sue spiegazioni sono sbagliate,e giù risate.Adoro quelli come te,con le verità in tasca,che poi si perdono davanti ad uno sguardo accattivante di una cassiera,forse in questo crescere in altezza da qualche sicurezza in più.....Si ,credo che fuori di qui andremmo d'accordo nonostante tutto,tu rideresti un po di più,io avrei un punto di vista più pragmatico e reale.:up:


----------



## Sole (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Anais - bel nickname
> Andrea53 - molto gentile
> AnnaBlume - la Carrie Bradshaw de noantri, paranoica, snob ma indubbiamente racconta cose interessanti
> Annuccia -
> ...


Ti sembro ipocrita perchè, di grazia?
Perchè qui dentro l'hanno talmente ripetuto che hai finito per crederci.
Per definire ipocrita una persona bisogna sapere che dice cose e ne pensa altre. E anche qui si tratta di un giudizio personale pesante, che presuppone una conoscenza diretta e non superficiale.

Cazzo ne sai tu di me, della mia vita e di come mi comporto con la gente?

Questi non sono giudizi, ma insulti. Perchè se un signor o una signora nessuno mi incontrano per strada e dopo uno scambio di battute mi dicono che non ho niente dentro o sono ipocrita, scusa ma li mando a fare in culo nel giro di 2 nanosecondi.
Quindi vattene a fare in culo pure tu.

E ipocrita vallo a dire a chi scrive qui spacciandosi per onesto e diretto mentre fa cornuta la persona che gli vive accanto. Minchia, questo forum è diventato un posto allucinante, sembra l'esperimento di uno psicologo con l'esaurimento nervoso.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

*[FONT=Trebuchet, Trebuchet MS, Arial, sans-serif]Storie di quotidiana sopravvivenza......perchè anche le cassiere hanno la propria vita[/FONT]*

Nel corso di questo anno sono avvenuti molti cambiamenti nella mia vita. Uno su tutti davvero importante.
A Maggio ho dato le dimissioni.
Ho mollato il lavoro al supermercato.
Una pazzia esagerata in tempo di grossa crisi.
E sapete perché?
HO RILEVATO UN NEGOZIETTO DI GENERI ALIMENTARI!!!
A 30 metri da casa.  )

Lo so cosa state pensando: "Ma sei matta? Proprio in questo periodo critico?"
Ebbene sì.
Dopo mesi e mesi di riflessione, consulti in famiglia, consigliata dal commercialista, "supportata" da un finanziamento, ho preso questa decisione.
E sapete una cosa: ne sono veramente felice!
Certamente è dura...
E' un negozio piccolino con rivendita pane, banco salumi e formaggi, frutta e verdura e scatolame in genere. E lo gestisco tutto da sola.
Dal 14 giugno.
Però è una grossa soddisfazione...
Finalmente i 13 anni di gioie e dolori nella grande distribuzione, tornano utili a qualcosa.
Il mio Lui è stato il primo a darmi la carica giusta per buttarmi in questa nuova e impegnativa avventura.
E i clienti credo (e spero), siano contenti.

Ho ancora tanto da raccontare della mia "vita precedente" come (dipendente) cassiera, ma vi assicuro che ci sono già tanti aneddoti nuovi e freschi freschi da scrivere!
Nei prossimi giorni vi "delizierò" di racconti.

E voi? Come state?

A presto, Delia.


Questo perchè tvb tanto JB se posso aiutarti lo faccio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

ma Elio è un utente? Sarebbe Helios il fidanzato di Toy Girl? Scrive qui? Davvero? Ma perché? Quindi sa anche del sardo ecc. ecc.?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Jb*



oscuro ha detto:


> Jb,infondo in quello che pensi di me c'è un pò di vero.Ho un lato fanciullesco che proprio non voglio lasciar andar via,forse perchè non mi son goduto la mia infanzia,forse perchè sono ancora pieno di ideali e sogni.Il mio migliore amico è come te,nato vecchio,nato saggio,nato antico,un mix micidiale.Io a fare casini,lui a divertirsi nel cercare di sistemarli.Anche lui ogni tanto cerca di spiegarmi il come e il perchè,poi mi fermo anche io,e gli spiego perchè e percome le sue spiegazioni sono sbagliate,e giù risate.Adoro quelli come te,con le verità in tasca,che poi si perdono davanti ad uno sguardo accattivante di una cassiera,forse in questo crescere in altezza da qualche sicurezza in più.....Si ,credo che fuori di qui andremmo d'accordo nonostante tutto,tu rideresti un po di più,io avrei un punto di vista più pragmatico e reale.:up:


Dimenticavo:jb ogni tanto prenditi meno sul serio.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ngiorno ologramma :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti sembro ipocrita perchè, di grazia?
> Perchè qui dentro l'hanno talmente ripetuto che hai finito per crederci.
> Per definire ipocrita una persona bisogna sapere che dice cose e ne pensa altre. E anche qui si tratta di un giudizio personale pesante, che presuppone una conoscenza diretta e non superficiale.
> 
> ...


Sole, cara sole.
PriMa mandi a fanculo jb per il thread. Poi commenti e ti incazzi ma non credo sia questo lo spirito de thread....possiamo farci tutti grandi risate no? 
Non è che va preso sul serio serio serio....

Non ti arrabbiare


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la dimostrazione di come si passano le ore in ufficio.
> p.s. a proposito che lavoro fai? non mi hai risposto?
> 
> ed in aggiunta a quali conclusioni si arriva:
> ...


Sì, le ore in ufficio. Il turno notturno, veramente. Faccio l'odontecnico, e sono aperto h24 per ogni tipo di esigenza. Sai, se all'una di notte salta una capsula od un ponte, ecco che intervengo al volo. Ieri sera, per dire, ho consegnato un molare nuovo nuovo ad un cinese che mi ha pagato in suoi connazionali (è la valuta che utilizzano all'estero) Ne vuoi uno? Li faccio tot al chilo, mi sembrano tutti uguali.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimenticavo:jb ogni tanto prenditi meno sul serio.:up:


Meno sul serio di così penso sia umanamente impossibile a meno di patologie gravi. Vabbè. Oh, ma scrivi un pò degli altri, su.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Storie di quotidiana sopravvivenza......perchè anche le cassiere hanno la propria vita*
> 
> Nel corso di questo anno sono avvenuti molti cambiamenti nella mia vita. Uno su tutti davvero importante.
> A Maggio ho dato le dimissioni.
> ...


Che figata, la tv verità.


----------



## ologramma (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno ologramma :smile:
> /QUOTE]Buon giorno anche a te


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma Elio è un utente? Sarebbe Helios il fidanzato di Toy Girl? Scrive qui? Davvero? *Ma perché? *Quindi sa anche del sardo ecc. ecc.?


Perchè sono due cerebrodepressi.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

minchia clementina (dolce fruttodi stagione), ma te cadi sempre dal pero


----------



## Sole (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sole, cara sole.
> PriMa mandi a fanculo jb per il thread. Poi commenti e ti incazzi ma non credo sia questo lo spirito de thread....possiamo farci tutti grandi risate no?
> Non è che va preso sul serio serio serio....
> 
> Non ti arrabbiare


Ma mica mi arrabbio.
Solo che non incasso gli insulti personali da parte di chi non sa un belino di me e di come sono fatta.

Ripeto, se certe cose me le dicessero in faccia arriverebbe il vaffanculo e pure lo sputo in faccia. Non vedo perchè qui debba essere diverso.
Detto questo, il fastidio che provo leggendo certe idiozie si avvicina a quello che si può provare per un buco nei collant. Niente di insopportabile, tranqui. E poi ci sono abituata. Ho fatto il callo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia clementina (dolce fruttodi stagione), ma te cadi sempre dal pero


ma dov'è questo Elio?


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma dov'è questo Elio?


credo che principessa lo tenga chiuso sotto chiave con altri 6.praticamente una barbablù


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che principessa lo tenga chiuso sotto chiave con altri 6.praticamente una barbablù


ma che ne pensa del sardo? si è espresso al riguardo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

va beh


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma che ne pensa del sardo? si è espresso al riguardo?


E niente, che deve pensare, è scemo. Che potrà mai dire. Se glielo chiedi però si incazza Principessa.


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma mica mi arrabbio.
> Solo che non incasso gli insulti personali da parte di chi non sa un belino di me e di come sono fatta.
> 
> Ripeto, se certe cose me le dicessero in faccia arriverebbe il vaffanculo e pure lo sputo in faccia. Non vedo perchè qui debba essere diverso.
> Detto questo, il fastidio che provo leggendo certe idiozie si avvicina a quello che si può provare per un buco nei collant. Niente di insopportabile, tranqui. E poi ci sono abituata. Ho fatto il callo.




Ciao Sole,

è vero, la parola "ipocrita" è un termine pesante e offensivo. 
ma non ha detto, che lo sai, ma che a volte le sembri così. 

già solo questo annulla la parola "ipocrisia", perché questo 
termine tocca la base di una persona. mentre se si usa 
a volte, si intende una cosa ... come dire ... cappero ...
si può dire "circostanziale"? ... Cioè, ristretto in certe situazioni,
o in alcuni post? ... Chiedi ... che te lo spieghi ... 

tutto qua ... 

sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E niente, che deve pensare, è scemo. Che potrà mai dire. Se glielo chiedi però si incazza Principessa.


ma nessuno gliel'ha chiesto?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma nessuno gliel'ha chiesto?


Io, ma non proprio sul sardo, in generale di Proncipessa e del loro rapporto, ma fui pesantemente redarguito dalla stessa per la mia ingerenza nel loro rapporto (volevo mettere zizzania), visto che poi qua sopra ce l'avevo portato io.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

elio sembra fabio fazio : preciso, saggio ed educato
il sardo mi ricorda antony queen giocoliere de la stradadifellini.
princy vuoiesserelalitizzetto o la masina?
spazio


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> Anais equilibrata la conosco poco
> Andrea53 saggio, un gran signore
> ...


Boh credo,di aver detto tutto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2014)

Per questioni di tempo non posso scorrere tutta la lista devo infilare qua e là.
Comincio con sbriciolata: nel mio immaginario la madre ideale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per questioni di tempo non posso scorrere tutta la lista devo infilare qua e là.
> Comincio con sbriciolata: nel mio immaginario la madre ideale.


Porca zozza, non me l'aspettavo questa. Davvero. Grazie, magari fosse vero e non il tuo immaginario.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Fiammetta*

Equilibrata e colta


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Joey Blow oohhh supersimpa -Raimondo ( in coppia con Min ) -burbero, caustico, non ti dice una carineria nemmeno se lo paghi, mi diverto a stuzzicarlo perché mi ricorda un mio amico molto orso con il quale battibecco sempre ... Supersimpa sai ballare ?


Mi muovo piuttosto bene anche se non è che sia uso al ballo.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ok*

Anais-
Andrea 53-Saggio
Annablume-Inutile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica.

Annuccia-Simpatica
Bender-Addormentato nel bagno.
Brunetta-Tosta ed equilibrata.
Calipso-Scoppiata e divertente.
Chedire-Che dire?
Chiara-Eversiva,aggressiva,diretta e criminale,la mia complice ideale.
Circe-Dubbiosa.
Quintina-Simpatica
Contepinceton-Spregevole,molto peggio di quello che passa,vittima dei suoi bassi istinti,si venderebbe madre,moglie e figlia per un gelato al pistacchio.Astioso,rancoroso,vendicativo,e mi fermo qui.....!
Danny-Debole
Daniela cala-Non ho capito cosa si cala,ma simpatica

Disincantata-Dolce
Diletta-Unica
Daniele-Oscuro 20 anni fa...adorabile idealista.
Eagle-Affabile
Eliade-Divertente e squisita
Elio-Paziente....!
Erab-?
Eretteo-Senza parole.
Fantastica-Donna con la D maiuscola,mi eccita il suo lato oscuro..........!
Farfalla-Donna,amica,amante,ha tutto.
Feather-Tosto
Fiammetta-Accattivante,dolce,interessante.
Flavia-Donna molto in gamba,un amore.
Free-Simpatia conturbante,spigliata 

 cervello fine e veloce,adoro il suo lato maschile,mi tromberei il suo lato femminile.
Gas-Perfetto,equilibrato,simpatico.
Giorcgiocan-?
Hellseven-Troppo signore,sempre un signore.
Hornby?
Innominata-Incavolata.
Lolapal-Onesta e brava,la donna da mettersi accanto.
Jon-Ambiguo
Jb-Nato vecchio,pratico,pragmatico,poco esplosivo,i suoi perchè e percome sono spesso ....

sbagliati.
Lunaiena-Simpatica e non credevo,dissociata.
Lui-Cazzo ,un uomo del sud come son rimasti pochi.
Lothar-Lo zio che mi è mancato....!Gaiardo.
Marietto-Bravo.
Mary 80-?
Massinfedele-Una bandiera al vento,influenzabile.Non cattivo....forse...!
Millepensieri-C'è ma non si vede.
Mic?
Miss acacia-Adorabile e forte.
Morfeo 78?
Mk-Gaiarda
Nausica-Brava ,ma troppo influenzabile.
Nate-?
Net-?
Occhiverdi-Non ci siamo simpatici,succede.
Oscuro-Adorabile e detestabile
Principessa-Ecco,mi piace,instabile,intelligente,acuta,perversa,diversa.
President-Sottile e ficcante
Quibbel-Democratico,simpatico,con me molto paziente.
Rabarbaro-Unico
Realista-Troppo realista.
Rosa.Sognatrice
Sbriciolata-Tosta una leonessa nelle campagne romagnole
Scared.Simpatica
Scrittore-Sensibile e riflessivo
Sienne-Dolce,amabile,estrosa,simpatica.A modo suo unica.
Simy-La donna ideale,troppo buona,nata in epoca sbagliata.
Spider-Un poraccio nulla di più,nulla di meno.
Tesla.TROPPO FIGA.
The cheater-Un pò cazzaro ma brillante.
Tuba-Un grande paraculo....compà difendiamoli sti romani....non fare il furbo....!
Tebe-
Ultimo-Speciale,un uomo speciale,sembra uscito da un fumetto,cristallino,puro,cazzone con un cazzetto...Adorabile.
Viola-Speciale
Wolf-Tosto
Perplesso-Uomo con la U maiscola,preciso,affidabile,immancabile,presente,un Furio a cazzo dritto 24 ore su 24,mai un passo indietro,mai una parola fuori posto,sicuro,un cazzo nel culo.Se fossi donna il mio uomo ideale.
Zod.Incisivo
Alessandra-Adorabile ma poco presente,una grande.
Passante-Sottile.
Il Nikko-O mast'.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Minerva*



oscuro ha detto:


> Anais-
> Andrea 53-Saggio
> Annablume-Inutile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica.
> 
> ...


Minerva-Una signora,faziosa,ma sempre signora.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anais-
> Andrea 53-Saggio
> Annablume-Inutile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica.
> 
> ...


Nel senso di mezzo frufrù?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi muovo piuttosto bene anche se non è che sia uso al ballo.


:mrgreen: A me piace molto, si va a ballare insieme...è invitata pure Min :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*no*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso di mezzo frufrù?


No, ambiguo di testa.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Penso che non risponderei davvero a questo 3D neppure se arrivasse Diabolik col Penthotal


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso che non risponderei davvero a questo 3D neppure se arrivasse Diabolik col Penthotal


Preparo il siringone. Piazzati in posizione.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, ambiguo di testa.



Una volta gli hai detto che accoltella la gente alle spalle...

sono morta dal ridere


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva-Una signora,faziosa,ma sempre signora.


Ah ah mi hai i fatto morire .... ah vero * Alessandra *una ragazza con palle e contro palle :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Preparo il siringone. Piazzati in posizione.



Solo se sei Diabolik. Nudo. 

Facciamo sesso?  (ps scusa, so che ora c'è Miss, ma era un pò che non te lo dicevo, non volevo che mi pensassi leggerina che cambio idea troppo spesso)


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Una volta gli hai detto che accoltella la gente alle spalle...
> 
> sono morta dal ridere


Mannò dai, è solo tanta grammatica e poca pratica. Tutto lì.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Una volta gli hai detto che accoltella la gente alle spalle...
> 
> sono morta dal ridere


Cazzo che memoria che hai.Jon è il classico che non c'è mai,non scrive mai,ma quando scoppia il casino arriva e pugnala.E il classico tipo che scende di casa per andare a vedere l'incidente mortale sotto ,dice di aver visto e non ha visto,si mette in mezzo,guarda il morto,poi torna a casa e chiama tutti,poi finita l'adrenalina va in bagno si spara una zaganella e va a dormire felice.


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb,infondo in quello che pensi di me c'è un pò di vero.Ho un lato fanciullesco che proprio non voglio lasciar andar via,forse perchè non mi son goduto la mia infanzia,forse perchè sono ancora pieno di ideali e sogni.Il mio migliore amico è come te,nato vecchio,nato saggio,nato antico,un mix micidiale.Io a fare casini,lui a divertirsi nel cercare di sistemarli.Anche lui ogni tanto cerca di spiegarmi il come e il perchè,poi mi fermo anche io,e gli spiego perchè e percome le sue spiegazioni sono sbagliate,e giù risate.Adoro quelli come te,con le verità in tasca,che poi si perdono davanti ad uno sguardo accattivante di una cassiera,forse in questo crescere in altezza da qualche sicurezza in più.....Si ,credo che fuori di qui andremmo d'accordo nonostante tutto,tu rideresti un po di più,io avrei un punto di vista più pragmatico e reale.:up:



che carini!!!!!
 tutti pucci-pucci...che bella copia, il casinista e il pragmatico!
mi commuovo, a quando i confetti?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> che carini!!!!!
> tutti pucci-pucci...che bella copia, il casinista e il pragmatico!
> mi commuovo, *a quando i confetti*?


Ou, piano che quelle sono medicine eh. Drogato.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo che memoria che hai.Jon è il classico che non c'è mai,non scrive mai,ma quando scoppia il casino arriva e pugnala.E il classico tipo che scende di casa per andare a vedere l'incidente mortale sotto ,dice di aver visto e non ha visto,si mette in mezzo,guarda il morto,poi torna a casa e chiama tutti,poi finita l'adrenalina va in bagno si spara una zaganella e va a dormire felice.



Io non riuscirò mai, ma mai mai devi credermi, a capire come fai a scrivere più o meno sempre le stesse cose e farmi schiattare dalle risate. Cioè, sto la ti leggo e non mi resta altro che ridere e ridere e ridere...


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> che carini!!!!!
> tutti pucci-pucci...che bella copia, il casinista e il pragmatico!
> mi commuovo, a quando i confetti?


Quando tua moglie si da una calmata...!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo che memoria che hai.Jon è il classico che non c'è mai,non scrive mai,ma quando scoppia il casino arriva e pugnala.E il classico tipo che scende di casa per andare a vedere l'incidente mortale sotto ,dice di aver visto e non ha visto,si mette in mezzo,guarda il morto,poi torna a casa e chiama tutti,poi finita l'adrenalina va in bagno si spara una zaganella e va a dormire felice.


Ammappela che fantasia :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


>


Ciao bellezza come stai ? :smile:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao bellezza come stai ? :smile:


ancora mezza morta ma meglio grazie, sono tornata in ufficio oggi :smile:


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2014)

ma chi è quel genio che va richiedendoti 3d, caro Joey??


----------



## Sole (16 Gennaio 2014)

**

Sienne, grazie per il tuo apprezzabile tentativo di mediazione, ma per me ipocrita, che sia circostanziato o meno, è un insulto, anche peggiore di falsa. Perché presuppone la volontà di omettere o distorcere la realtà a proprio vantaggio, per ottenere favori o privilegi.
Mentre la falsità può essere fine a se stessa, l'ipocrisia sottintende un tentativo di manipolazione.
Ed è una roba che odio a prescindere e non mi appartiene.
Ho mille difetti: sono permalosa, cagacazzo, polemica, voglio sempre avere ragione, sono impulsiva e a volte faccio dei pipponi che non finiscono più. A volte tendo a salire in cattedra e lì non mi sopporto nemmeno io, lo ammetto.
Ma l'ipocrisia è lontana da me anni luce. E troppe volte ho letto qui sopra questa cosa e visto che mi sono rotta le palle di leggere che sembro in un modo ma poi sono in un altro, che sono ipocrita e cazzate simili, io rispondo, ripeto, proprio come farei nella realtà.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non riuscirò mai, ma mai mai devi credermi, a capire come fai a scrivere più o meno sempre le stesse cose e farmi schiattare dalle risate. Cioè, sto la ti leggo e non mi resta altro che ridere e ridere e ridere...


Jon è così.Ama guardare cose tragiche,è il classico che frena sull'autostrada per guardare l'incidente nell'altra corsia,si eccita così, più grave è l'incidente più gli schizza l'adrenalina nei coglioni.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammappela che fantasia :mrgreen:


Ma quale fantasia,jon è così!


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è quel genio che va richiedendoti 3d, caro Joey??


ma infatti è una cagata di thread che non fa altro che polemizzare sugli utenti


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sienne, grazie per il tuo apprezzabile tentativo di mediazione, ma per me ipocrita, che sia circostanziato o meno, è un insulto, anche peggiore di falsa. Perché presuppone la volontà di omettere o distorcere la realtà a proprio vantaggio, per ottenere favori o privilegi.
> Mentre la falsità può essere fine a se stessa, l'ipocrisia sottintende un tentativo di manipolazione.
> Ed è una roba che odio a prescindere e non mi appartiene.
> Ho mille difetti: sono permalosa, cagacazzo, polemica, voglio sempre avere ragione, sono impulsiva e a volte faccio dei pipponi che non finiscono più. A volte tendo a salire in cattedra e lì non mi sopporto nemmeno io, lo ammetto.
> Ma l'ipocrisia è lontana da me anni luce. E troppe volte ho letto qui sopra questa cosa e visto che mi sono rotta le palle di leggere che sembro in un modo ma poi sono in un altro, che sono ipocrita e cazzate simili, io rispondo, ripeto, proprio come farei nella realtà.



:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è quel genio che va richiedendoti 3d, caro Joey??


Mah.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Anais   non saprei
Andrea53  dolce e premuroso
AnnaBlume  concordo con Carry B. sex and the city, 
Annuccia ignoro chi sia
Bender dolciosissimo e pieno di sentimenti e tanto da dire a chi vuol ascoltare
Brunetta saggia, colta, ponderata...dovrebbe ssere un po piu porca
Calipso multipersonalizzata, cioe' ha tante personalita
Chedire....ignoro chi sia
Chiara Matraini - dottoressa fine antropologa - secondo me e' bona
Circe - mi ricorda mia mamma, ma la parte buona di lei
Clementine Krucynski (Quintina) - ancora da inquadrare
Contepinceton - mi fa ridere, simpatico, razziggia non sapendo di razziggiare, ma buono
Danny - sia lode all eroe trionfatore nelle ultime ore parvemi rinsavito
DanielaCala - troppo forte.....autoironica da morire
Disincantata - appunto, disincantata, piedi a terra, simpaticissima
Diletta - ignoro chi sia
Daniele - mai coperto
Eagle - mai coperto
Eliade - avatar carino, la immagino cosi
Elio - il buono e il temerario, equilibrato, sa stare al gioco di chi sa giocare
Erab - un po cafone con me una volta, mi sembra, orribili gusti di wrestling
Eretteo - .......................................................................................................................
Fantastica - di una simpatia unica, tagliente e coglie sempre il punto
Farfalla - troppo vanitosa.....le dedichero una canzone, ma sincera e spontanea
Feather - non mi piace molto ma mi piace come scrive
Fiammetta - fortissima......non ho ancorta mica capito da dove viene, ma dove la metti sta...ha sempre qualcosa di sensato da dire, e non
Flavia
Free - menefreghista e un po stronza, e mia rivale in amore
Gas - porcello innocente
Giorgiocan - non saprei
Hellseven - che animo pure, ti riporteremo sulla cattiva strada...comuqnue un signore...di quelli che non li fanno piu
Hornby - sto leggendo un suo libro
Innominata - me la immagino come l avatar, tutta canarina....ma non saprei bene
Lolapal - tenera, morbida e dolce, comprensiva ponderata, mi mette sempre l anima in pace
Jon - mi sbriga le faccende quidi apprezzo
Joey Blow - be, troppo coio piedi per terra, vorrebbe volare via pindaricamente con me, ma Free lo trattiene, quindi si finge brontolo e antipatico per rinnegare un amore. ma vabene, cedera'. comunque molto colto, mi piace l uso della grammatica, e quando vuole sa offendere in modo signorile, altre volte un cafone raro senza filtri
Lunaiena - preferirei non espormi per almeno altri 5 o 6 giorni, comunque sono felicissima per lei
Lui - non ci capiamo, comunque rosicone, sexy, dovrebbe volere piu bene a perpli, troppo pungente a volte
Lothar57 - bah....paraculo come pochi ne ho visti.....comuqnue se fossi piu grande e single e/o infedele me lo farei (dopo JB)
Leda - saggia anch'ella, mi ha spiegato per prima un paio di cose...e lo apprezzata tanto....ha sempre la battuta pronta quando vale il suo tempo perche scrive pochino
Marietto - bei gusti musicali, io e suo figlio andremmo d accordo
Mary 80 - ma chi era? 
Massinfedele - una pinna all orizzonte, acculturato, compagno, non offensivo anche quando dovrebbe/potrebbe, mi sa che e' un bell uomo.....ma troppo infedele per me
Millepensieri - non saprei
Mic - si vuole fare i fatti miei
Minerva - aristocratica coatta....nel senso di sborona, ma a volte e' difficle trattenersi in ufficio quando leggo certe sue uscite, mi fa scompisciare, e fossi piu grande la vorrei come migliore amica
MissAcacia - fichissima, analfabeta e ignorante, 
Morfeo78 - gentile e calmo, ma non scrive molto....
MK - non so
Nausicaa - fumatrice accanita, madre adorabile, vorrei che mia mamma scrivesse le cose scrive dalla figlia...mi ha spiegato il sesso anale, e le sono grata, ma non ho messo in pratica, ancora
Nate - si e' sempre fatto, non avrei mai detto, ma 40 anni, se la intende con scared...ha una forza d animo non indifferente
Net - carina
Occhiverdi - boh....
Oscuro - me fa mori, a volte no. idealista, guerriero, lo farei "the face of tradinet". e' vero che capisce le persone, quindi attento, analitico in tutti e due i sensi, se avessi bisogno so che c'e'.
Principessa - unica donna della mia vita, a lei sono fedele, sveglia attiva scaltra rispettosa giusta. ecco si. giusta.
PresidentLBJ - fico. mi fa ridere il suo umorismo.....mi sembra un onda che resta ferma.....
Perplesso - altro fine antropologo, un po trppo in su, ma sa scendere anche giu. ma lui c'era quando voi eravate cattivi con me
Passante - non saprei
Quibbelqurz - mi sa che non ci piacciamo poi molto.....deve essere piu presente, e usare il pugno. ma nel complesso buon padronme di casa, oste impeccabile: fate come foste  acasa vostra
Rabarbaro - io sono ignorante quindi non capisco quello che scrive, comunque superstracolto e ineteresaante se sapessi cosa dice
Realista1 - finto buonista
Rosa - um.
Sbriciolata - la mia guida del forum, bona pure lei secondo me, saggia arguta, da ottimi consigli....a volte mi basta leggere 2 righe sue e mi rimetto la testa sulle spalle. una zia permissiva. mi piace un casino
Scared - e' matta. simpaticissima, buona, porcella, fa girare la testa ai maschi, ma fragile...ha bisogno di coccole
Scrittore - me lo sto studiando....scrive bene, non e' morto di figa JB ma te che ne sai???
Sienne - una sola parola: MERAVIGLIOSA
Simy - lunatica, d annunziana, ma per me e' lei la doinna delle faccine, sa sempre mettere quella giusta e mi fa scompisciare dal ridere
Sole - mmm.....
Spider - non voglio dire....comunque io so che stara meglio.....
Tesla - ahhhh quanta pazienza
The Cheater - immagino tradisca molto
Tubarao - romano sciocchino, bella voce
Tebe - da grande vorrei essere come lei, ma fedele.
Ultimo - il mio paposo d'altri tempi.....uomo di panza e sostanza, profondo....c'e'....si sente, ed e' bello leggere quanto amore dentro di lui
Viola di Mare - cucciolona bella.....donna con 2 palle cosi.....mi da forza...e mi manca ora
Wolf - mi usa per fare ingelosire simy.....mi seduce e abbandona da thread all altro.....simpatico al punto giusto, non esagera mai...
Zod[/QUOTE] - non saprei

nel complesso vi voglio bene a tutti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jon è così.Ama guardare cose tragiche,è il classico che frena sull'autostrada per guardare l'incidente nell'altra corsia,si eccita così, più grave è l'incidente più gli schizza l'adrenalina nei coglioni.



Mi fai troppo ridere

Mi ricordo che tu gli dicevi queste cose tutto incazzato e lui ti rispondeva tutto calmo e pacato: "se pensi queste cose di me avrai i tuoi motivi. Mi dispiace tanto se ti ho urtato in qualche maniera" o cose simili


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti è una cagata di thread che non fa altro che polemizzare sugli utenti


sorprendente, no? 
ma ciao


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti è una cagata di thread che non fa altro che polemizzare sugli utenti


Chi ti obbliga a polemizzare? Qua veramente Sole a parte non è che si sta polemizzando, eh. Mi pare. Poi se vuoi scrivere scrivi, sennò amen. Mica m'offendo.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> sorprendente, no?
> ma ciao



buongiorno!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale fantasia,jon è così!


Ma parlavo della location : l'incidente stradale :mrgreen: Hai animato il concetto espresso in modo fantasioso


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi ti obbliga a polemizzare? Qua veramente Sole a parte non è che si sta polemizzando, eh. Mi pare. Poi se vuoi scrivere scrivi, sennò amen. Mica m'offendo.



ma infatti non scrivo, e quello che hai scritto di me non è vero. ma pensala come vuoi


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah.



mi sembra che hai dimenticato Ultimo Sangre:inlove: e Stermy!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti non scrivo, e quello che hai scritto di me non è vero. ma pensala come vuoi


_
"disse sbattendo la porta"_


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno!


va meglio?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi sembra che hai dimenticato Ultimo Sangre:inlove: e Stermy!


E quando scriverai li aggiungerai tu.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> va meglio?




abbastanza, non sono ancora in formissima ma non mi lamento.
tu come stai?


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> abbastanza, non sono ancora in formissima ma non mi lamento.
> tu come stai?


si vede che non sei in formissima.... ti vedo molto dimagrita...... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> si vede che non sei in formissima.... ti vedo molto dimagrita...... :rotfl::rotfl:


:risata:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Quintina*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi fai troppo ridere
> 
> Mi ricordo che tu gli dicevi queste cose tutto incazzato e lui ti rispondeva tutto calmo e pacato: "se pensi queste cose di me avrai i tuoi motivi. Mi dispiace tanto se ti ho urtato in qualche maniera" o cose simili


Vuoi fare tornare jon?Apri un 3d su fedifrago e vedi come arriva scodinzolante...!Il classico uomo che va in chiesa per toccare il culo alle vecchiette quando si pronano,si apparta a spiare le coppiette,strusciandosi il pisello sulle querce,va in metropolitana nell'ora di punta per"appoggiarsi"alle donne,viaggia sull'autobus di notte,e rompe il cazzo al conducente..ad ogni fermata gli strilla:capooo mi apri di dietro?e non vuole essere aperta la porta....


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma parlavo della location : l'incidente stradale :mrgreen: Hai animato il concetto espresso in modo fantasioso


Sono creativo di mio,ma io ste cose le ho viste per davvero.


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi fare tornare jon?Apri un 3d su fedifrago e vedi come arriva scodinzolante...!Il classico uomo che va in chiesa per toccare il culo alle vecchiette quando si pronano,si apparta a spiare le coppiette,strusciandosi il pisello sulle querce,va in metropolitana nell'ora di punta per"appoggiarsi"alle donne,viaggia sull'autobus di notte,e rompe il cazzo al conducente..ad ogni fermata gli strilla:*capooo mi apri di dietro*?e non vuole essere aperta la porta....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'unico che apprezza il mio umorismo...!


----------



## Calipso (16 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao Gas...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi ti obbliga a polemizzare? Qua veramente Sole a parte non è che si sta polemizzando, eh. Mi pare. Poi se vuoi scrivere scrivi, sennò amen. Mica m'offendo.



Fammi capire una cosa, e anche stavolta "sicuramente" la colpa è mia: ma sbaglio o hai SEMPRE rotto los ballons a Minerva quando lei ha aperto i vari 3D? Non potevi usare gli stesi parametri della tua risposta di adesso? 


sPè mi do io stesso la risposta: si scherzava con la minni per scipparle un brodino. Giusto?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah.


Io invece ho apprezzato la tua idea JB, alcuni di noi ( me compresa ) stiam qui en passant ( si fa per dire ) ogni di, vero come diresti tu che siam dei byte ma insomma umanizzare un po' e prenderci ironicamente a pedate non ha mai  fatto male a nessuno :smile: Poi io sono snob solo in politica quando c'è da far caciara ci son sempre mi butto a pesce


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'unico che apprezza il mio umorismo...!


o forse l'unico che lo dimostra :victory:


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Gas...


ciao bella.... che si dice a Regio Parco?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono creativo di mio,ma io ste cose le ho viste per davvero.


Sei nu babà :smile: non c'entra nulla ma tant'è :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fammi capire una cosa, e anche stavolta "sicuramente" la colpa è mia: ma sbaglio o hai SEMPRE rotto los ballons a Minerva quando lei ha aperto i vari 3D? Non potevi usare gli stesi parametri della tua risposta di adesso?
> 
> 
> sPè mi do io stesso la risposta: si scherzava con la minni per scipparle un brodino. Giusto?




Ciao Clà

m'intrometto ... per un motivo, si sta veramente scherzando e 
questo non so cosa sia ... 

guarda, che cose così, le hai fatte pure te ... 

e pure io ... anche se non me ne ricordo ...

e con ciò? ... su, leggerino leggerino ... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.


*AnnaBlume *Il vuoto pneumatico che tenta di mascherarsi dietro l'erudizione e i lemmi inglesi. Uno dei tanti, troppi, danni collaterali di "Sex and the city" e della scuola italiana. Il dramma è che probabilmente qualche istituzione pubblica le corrisponde uno stipendio.
*Bender *Bamboccione. Cuckold mancato (per colpe non sue).
*Brunetta *Una persona molto molto intelligente, la cui intransigenza sconfina spesso nell'oscurantismo e nella chiusura mentale.
*Calipso *Tenera.
*Chiara Matraini *Sfrontata in modo affascinante, mentalmente aperta e curiosa come poche e come tutte le donne dovrebbero essere.
*Circe *Insicura.
*Clementine Krucynski (Quintina)* Una bella persona, finita in problemi più grandi di lei. Casinista.
*Contepinceton *Quando capisco cosa scrive, in genere ne condivido i contenuti.
*Danny *Riflessivo.
*Daniele *Un ragazzo intelligente, ma l'intransigenza e la vita hanno impedito che maturasse una capacità di affrontare con equilibrio le normali delusioni che una persona incrocia.
*Elio *Un anziano senza patente e senza nemmeno la consolazione di essere una vecchia gloria.
*Eretteo *Un umorista nero, a volte troppo. Sarebbe perfetto come cameriere a "La parolaccia" o su un palco con un pubblico adatto a farsi insultare. Mi è simpaticissimo, trovo giusto che scherzi su tutto, ma il tasto aborto non dovrebbe toccarlo (soprattutto se non l'ha vissuto).
*Fantastica *A furia di ostentare erudizione, snobismo, progressismo, termini forbiti, ecc. si rende una macchietta, nonostante sporadiche intuizioni.
*Farfalla *Testa fine. Una che ha capito tutto delle dinamiche del tradimento vero. Quel poco che non aveva capito gliel'ho spiegato io. :rotfl: A volte si incaponisce in questioni di principio.
*Feather *Grande.
*Fiammetta *Simpaticissima.
*Free *Spesso ha intuizioni notevoli.
*Gas *Simpatico
*Giorgiocan *Deploro la bestemmia.
*Hellseven *Da leggere sempre.
*Lolapal *Vorrei ma non posso.
*Joey Blow* Una fra le 2/3 persone più intelligenti, fulminanti e acute che mi sia mai capitato di incrociare in internet.
*Lunaiena *indecifrabile
*Lui *La classica figura positiva, paterna, amicale, democristiana, lenta, positiva e pippobaudesca fondamentale per le dinamiche relazionali di un forum.
*Lothar57* Maschilista, simpaticissimo, sintetico.
*Massinfedele *Un imbecille che s'intinge nel politically correct e nel vittimismo per darsi un tono e per poter parlare di qualcosa. Un Kyenge/Boldrini senza scorta armata, insomma.
*Minerva *Saggia. A volte entra troppo nel personaggio della zia saggia. Indispensabile per il forum.
*MissAcacia *Timorosa, incompresa. Suscita tenerezza.
*MK *Dolce
*Nausicaa *Anale
*Nate *Fantozziano
*Oscuro *Spesso non condivido nulla di quello che scrive, nè la sua intransigenza oltranzista. Però è parecchio intelligente, acuto e simpatico e meritevole di rispetto.
*Principessa *Sotto l'aspetto sessuale/trasgressivo (almeno a parole) è una Ferrari col pieno di benzina in mano ad un anziano senza patente.
*PresidentLBJ *Pigro. Ipocondriaco. Rimpiango di non essere nato 20 anni dopo.
*Perplesso *Sensibile e piacevole.
*Quibbelqurz *Che cazzo vuol dire sto nick?
*Rabarbaro *Geniale.
*Sbriciolata *Mai banale.
*Scared *Immatura.
*Scrittore *Tampinatore.
*Sienne *Strana, positiva. Mi suscita molta curiosità.
*Simy *Dolce, materna, un diamante.
*Sole *Un sepolcro imbiancato, una megera. 
*Spider *Lisergico
*Tesla *Pesante come la bagna cauda in un ferragosto a Il Cairo.
*The Cheater* Interessante.
*Tubarao *paraculo, combattivo.
*Tebe *Laddove gli opposti (lei e il suo compagno) si attraggono. Intelligente, sensibile, intrigante. Io credo appaia molto più trasgressiva di quello che in effetti sia. Quando non scrive, manca molto.
*Ultimo *Una figura tragicomica. Caratura da figurante/plaudente nelle trasmissioni di Barbara D'Urso o, al massimo, da concorrente sfigato-mediocre del Grande Fratello.
*Viola di Mare* Crocerossina


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fammi capire una cosa, e anche stavolta "sicuramente" la colpa è mia: ma sbaglio o hai SEMPRE rotto los ballons a Minerva quando lei ha aperto i vari 3D? Non potevi usare gli stesi parametri della tua risposta di adesso?
> 
> 
> sPè mi do io stesso la risposta: si scherzava con la minni per scipparle un brodino. Giusto?


Ma dipende dai thread. Cioè, dal thread che apre Minni. Poi Minni mi ha già comunicato il suo disappunto nella pagine precedente, ma è amore.


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

scusate tanto, tutto quello che ho scritto oggi ... 

ritorno a lavorare ... la testa sta tutta lì, 
niente pausa allora ...



sienne


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ok*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei nu babà :smile: non c'entra nulla ma tant'è :rotfl:


Prendo il tuo post come una dichiarazione in bianco.:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> abbastanza, non sono ancora in formissima ma non mi lamento.
> tu come stai?


il solito, faccio il cazzaro


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Clà
> 
> m'intrometto ... per un motivo, si sta veramente scherzando e
> questo non so cosa sia ...
> ...


E io che stavo a fare scusa? sto interagendo, se c'è da scherzare scherzo, se c'è da esser seri divento serio, ho fatto una domanda a JB, mi è concessa farla oppure devo scrivere delle premessi prima tipo: non cerco lite, ho notato questo e quindi ti domandavo ecc ecc. leggerino io sienne? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dipende dai thread. Cioè, dal thread che apre Minni. Poi Minni mi ha già comunicato il suo disappunto nella pagine precedente, ma è amore.



vabbè allora anche la simy può esprimere la sua no? o deve prima passare da evoluzioni mentali che appartengono a jb? 


Vi auguro tanto sesso, a te e minni.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> *AnnaBlume *Il vuoto pneumatico che tenta di mascherarsi dietro l'erudizione e i lemmi inglesi. Uno dei tanti, troppi, danni collaterali di "Sex and the city" e della scuola italiana. Il dramma è che probabilmente qualche istituzione pubblica le corrisponde uno stipendio.
> *Bender *Bamboccione. Cuckold mancato (per colpe non sue).
> *Brunetta *Una persona molto molto intelligente, la cui intransigenza sconfina spesso nell'oscurantismo e nella chiusura mentale.
> *Calipso *Tenera.
> ...


Nausica-Anale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il solito, faccio il cazzaro


io facevo meglio a stare a casa pure oggi


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



massinfedele ha detto:


> il solito, faccio il cazzaro


E ti riesce pure bene no?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendo il tuo post come una dichiarazione in bianco.:rotfl:


Come in bianco ..??? :singleeye:Azz peggio di un assegno in bianco .... Ecco volevo aggiungere panna al babà ci rinuncio :carneval: SCIOCCHINO :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io facevo meglio a stare a casa pure oggi


vattene appena puoi allora, senno' ti riammali


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> vabbè allora anche la simy può esprimere la sua no? o deve prima passare da evoluzioni mentali che appartengono a jb?
> 
> 
> Vi auguro tanto sesso, a te e minni.


Certo, Simy può fare e dire quello che vuole, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> vabbè allora anche la simy può esprimere la sua no? o deve prima passare da evoluzioni mentali che appartengono a jb?
> 
> 
> Vi auguro tanto sesso, a te e minni.


certo che sei pignolo, pure tu


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come in bianco ..??? :singleeye:Azz peggio di un assegno in bianco .... Ecco volevo aggiungere panna al babà ci rinuncio :carneval: SCIOCCHINO :rotfl:[/QUOTEL
> La nostra è una passione non consumata...!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io facevo meglio a stare a casa pure oggi


in realtà ti sei riposata poco ... Giusto un giorno o due ... Se non ti sentì ancora rientra a casa


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Come in bianco ..??? :singleeye:Azz peggio di un assegno in bianco .... Ecco volevo aggiungere panna al babà ci rinuncio :carneval: SCIOCCHINO :rotfl:[/QUOTEL
> ...


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vattene appena puoi allora, senno' ti riammali





Fiammetta ha detto:


> in realtà ti sei riposata poco ... Giusto un giorno o due ... Se non ti sentì ancora rientra a casa


eh non posso, oggi mi tocca stare qua


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> eh non posso, oggi mi tocca stare qua


perché?


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> Anais
> Andrea53
> ...


.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perché?




perchè devo consegnare una cosa entro domani, tassativamente


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> eh non posso, oggi mi tocca stare qua


Cacchio nemmeno male puoi stare ?!?! E prenderti cura di te senza star al lavoro ?!?!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

President et company.

Quando leggo dei complimenti così profondi nei mie confronti, tendo quasi a crederci, quello che alla fine mi "salva", è il domandarmi: come mai sto così tanto sui coglioni? Allora mi rispondo così: qualcosa che a costoro non va assolutamente giù nel gargarozzo la dico spesso e a quanto pare colpisce. Altrimenti mi ignorerebbero. E l'ignore su dei concetti così ben espressi nei miei confronti sarebbe un dovere e un piacere da parte di.. "stavo per scrivere persone così colte" ma visto che colto non sei e te ne sei reso conto attraverso AB e massi".... evito di scriverlo.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè devo consegnare una cosa entro domani, tassativamente


pure ligia sei, ma qualche difetto no, eh?-)


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio nemmeno male puoi stare ?!?! E prenderti cura di te senza star al lavoro ?!?!


no, e tra l'altro il mio capo mi ha fatto pure trovare una bella sorpresa. scrivania in ufficio con lei. visto che praticamente le faccio da assistente. vojo mori

:sbatti:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> pure ligia sei, ma qualche difetto no, eh?-)



ne ho una marea


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> certo che sei pignolo, pure tu



Sei tra i pochi che lo nota, chi non lo nota fa solo finta, ma lo nota eccome.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, e tra l'altro il mio capo mi ha fatto pure trovare una bella sorpresa. scrivania in ufficio con lei. visto che praticamente le faccio da assistente. vojo mori
> 
> :sbatti:


Che sega lo dico io per te :nuke:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nausica-Anale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Se non fosse che in inglese anal-retentive è una caratteristica di una personaltà spesso ossessiva, e che non mi rappresenta per nulla disorganizzata come sono, direi che "anale", per quanto limitativo, ci sta.

Ho apprezzato tutti i commenti su di me cmq, soprattutto quelli sul mio essere madre.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se non fosse che in inglese anal-retentive è una caratteristica di una personaltà spesso ossessiva, e che non mi rappresenta per nulla disorganizzata come sono, direi che "anale", per quanto limitativo, ci sta.
> 
> Ho apprezzato tutti i commenti su di me cmq, soprattutto quelli sul mio essere madre.


Era riferito solo all'enciclopedia/thread che hai scritto sui rapporti anali.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che sega lo dico io per te :nuke:


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
stamattina era tutta sosddisfatta.
ma ancora non ho traslocato.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Era riferito solo all'enciclopedia/thread che hai scritto sui rapporti anali.



Immaginavo, e cmq mica mi sono offesa. Non ho mai fatto mistero del fatto che apprezzo l'anale. Non è che sia proprio un segreto.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> President et company.
> 
> Quando leggo dei complimenti così profondi nei mie confronti, tendo quasi a crederci, quello che alla fine mi "salva", è il domandarmi: come mai sto così tanto sui coglioni? Allora mi rispondo così: qualcosa che a costoro non va assolutamente giù nel gargarozzo la dico spesso e a quanto pare colpisce. Altrimenti mi ignorerebbero. E l'ignore su dei concetti così ben espressi nei miei confronti sarebbe un dovere e un piacere da parte di.. "stavo per scrivere persone così colte" ma visto che colto non sei e te ne sei reso conto attraverso AB e massi".... evito di scriverlo.


Ma non si può piacere a tutti,neanche io piaccio a tutti,figurati tu...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non si può piacere a tutti,neanche io piaccio a tutti,figurati tu...!:rotfl:



Si ,ma devi notare la differenza: Mi hai mai visto scrivere "pure cattiverie" a qualcuno/a così solo per il semplice gusto di farlo? 

Un conto è sbiellare e può starci, figurati poi ( e qua soprattutto parlo per me e perfomances passate) se non lo capisco proprio io... ma president et company? che sparano spesso minchiate nei mie confronti solo per il gusto di farlo? 

Eccoti spiegato il discorso di prima. Ma ripeto clà, è la risposta alle mie domande, gli faccio male.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ,ma devi notare la differenza: Mi hai mai visto scrivere "pure cattiverie" a qualcuno/a così solo per il semplice gusto di farlo?
> 
> Un conto è sbiellare e può starci, figurati poi ( e qua soprattutto parlo per me e perfomances passate) se non lo capisco proprio io... ma president et company? che sparano spesso minchiate nei mie confronti solo per il gusto di farlo?
> 
> Eccoti spiegato il discorso di prima. Ma ripeto clà, è la risposta alle mie domande, gli faccio male.


vedi claudio, il fatto che certe persone ti dicano certe cose è proprio la lampante conferma del tuo valore. Ti saresti dovuto preoccupare se fosse avvenuto il contrario.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ,ma devi notare la differenza: Mi hai mai visto scrivere "pure cattiverie" a qualcuno/a così solo per il semplice gusto di farlo?
> 
> Un conto è sbiellare e può starci, figurati poi ( e qua soprattutto parlo per me e perfomances passate) se non lo capisco proprio io... ma president et company? che sparano spesso minchiate nei mie confronti solo per il gusto di farlo?
> 
> Eccoti spiegato il discorso di prima. Ma ripeto clà, è la risposta alle mie domande, gli faccio male.


penso ognuno abbia la propria visione delle cose....
non prendertela...
tu lo sai chi sei, io lo so....

secondo te io sono incompresa? io non credo....ma cosi mi vede lui.....

e' il suo modo di vedere.
e io ti vedo


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*A clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ,ma devi notare la differenza: Mi hai mai visto scrivere "pure cattiverie" a qualcuno/a così solo per il semplice gusto di farlo?
> 
> Un conto è sbiellare e può starci, figurati poi ( e qua soprattutto parlo per me e perfomances passate) se non lo capisco proprio io... ma president et company? che sparano spesso minchiate nei mie confronti solo per il gusto di farlo?
> 
> Eccoti spiegato il discorso di prima. Ma ripeto clà, è la risposta alle mie domande, gli faccio male.


Non c'è sempre un buon motivo per star su cazzo a qualcuno.Io a massinfedelecosa avevo fatto?ad annab cosa avevo fatto?nulla,però.....!


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> penso ognuno abbia la propria visione delle cose....
> non prendertela...
> tu lo sai chi sei, io lo so....
> 
> ...


ecco qui, ulteriore elemento a sostegno della mia tesi 
(pur se sono stato tacciato di infedeltà, io..., tze)


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vedi claudio, il fatto che certe persone ti dicano certe cose è proprio la lampante conferma del tuo valore. Ti saresti dovuto preoccupare se fosse avvenuto il contrario.



Infatti massi, io come te odio litigare e come miss me la prendo, magari non più come lei, ma i vari rospi li ingoio, menomale che ci rifletto, menomale che adesso mi trattengo e menomale che do fastidio.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ecco qui, ulteriore elemento a sostegno della mia tesi
> (pur se sono stato tacciato di infedeltà, io..., tze)


ho anche scritto che secondo me un bell uomo.....eh....


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ,ma devi notare la differenza: Mi hai mai visto scrivere "pure cattiverie" a qualcuno/a così solo per il semplice gusto di farlo?
> 
> Un conto è sbiellare e può starci, figurati poi ( e qua soprattutto parlo per me e perfomances passate) se non lo capisco proprio io... ma president et company? che sparano spesso minchiate nei mie confronti solo per il gusto di farlo?
> 
> Eccoti spiegato il discorso di prima. Ma ripeto clà, è la risposta alle mie domande, gli faccio male.


Senti, ma non fai prima a scrivere cosa pensi di quegli utenti pure tu, eventualmente?


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti massi, io come te odio litigare e come miss me la prendo, magari non più come lei, ma i vari rospi li ingoio, menomale che ci rifletto, menomale che adesso mi trattengo e menomale che do fastidio.


in verirà non credo che tu dia fastidio, è la ragione a dare fastidio, è il vedersi allo specchio che mette tristezza ad alcuni individui, che preferiscono continuare nella loro allegra ottusaggine. Fattene una ragione: complimenti sono....-)


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti, ma non fai prima a scrivere cosa pensi di quegli utenti pure tu, eventualmente?


Ma sbaglio o siamo stati solo in 4 a rispondere?tu,io,free e president?può essere?


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ho anche scritto che secondo me un bell uomo.....eh....


si quello l'avevo notato e sono corso allo specchio per verificare


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si quello l'avevo notato e sono corso allo specchio per verificare


e? confermi?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sbaglio o siamo stati solo in 4 a rispondere?tu,io,free e president?può essere?


Anche io e miss ...ah ti sei perso ciò che ho scritto su di te ...bene, bene :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e? confermi?


aspetta, do un'altra controllatina


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sbaglio o siamo stati solo in 4 a rispondere?tu,io,free e president?può essere?


Anche Fiammetta e Principessa. Sbriciolata ci deve pensare (...), ed altri ancora non pervenuti.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sbaglio o siamo stati solo in 4 a rispondere?tu,io,free e president?può essere?


ci saremmo pure io e fiammetta, per la verita....


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche Fiammetta e Principessa. Sbriciolata ci deve pensare (...), ed altri ancora non pervenuti.


ma allora mi ignori apposta?
cioe'''il mio cuore ha un limite e'....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti, ma non fai prima a scrivere cosa pensi di quegli utenti pure tu, eventualmente?


E' difficile sai. c'ho pensato, sul serio. ma porca paletta è molto difficile. ho pensato di scrivere solo su pochi utenti, ( ho scritto utenti perchè è quella variabile che non mette dentro le persone e le qualifica come giudizio o pensiero, che comunque è quella che veramente conta) boh... staremo a vedere se riesco a scrivere qualcosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ci saremmo pure io e fiammetta, per la verita....


Tze ste donne sempre bistrattate ...( free sembra abbia un lato maschile detto da oscuro) ...gli tolgo pure u babà :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ci saremmo pure io e fiammetta, per la verita....


Mi sa che il tuo me lo sono perso. Aspè.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti massi, io come te odio litigare e come miss me la prendo, magari non più come lei, ma i vari rospi li ingoio, menomale che ci rifletto, menomale che adesso mi trattengo e menomale che do fastidio.


Eccerto, "sono una persona scomoda", "chi mi conosce lo sa", "do fastidio a molti", "non faccio sconti a nessuno". Sei il Peppino Impastato del forum. E' inutile che poi ti stupisci se qualcuno ti attacca e ti getta discredito addosso.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma allora mi ignori apposta?
> cioe'''il mio cuore ha un limite e'....


:rotfl::rotfl:Oddio moro ...resisti resisti prima o poi lo sfianchi ...se necessario più avanti metto una buona parola per te


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sa che il tuo me lo sono perso. Aspè.


bo....
guarda che cosi non ci ameremo mai.....ci stiamo mettendo troppo...
tu non sei attento e io devo ripetermi....
cioe' la menopausa e' dietro l angolo e io sono ancora nubile...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma allora mi ignori apposta?
> cioe'''il mio cuore ha un limite e'....


No, adesso ho letto. Non avevo proprio visto.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bo....
> guarda che cosi non ci ameremo mai.....ci stiamo mettendo troppo...
> tu non sei attento e io devo ripetermi....
> cioe' la menopausa e' dietro l angolo e io sono ancora nubile...


:rotfl::rotfl: Ora la faccio sotto ... Casomai sarà la sua andropausa dietro l'angolo :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' difficile sai. c'ho pensato, sul serio. ma porca paletta è molto difficile. ho pensato di scrivere solo su pochi utenti, ( ho scritto utenti perchè è quella variabile che non mette dentro le persone e le qualifica come giudizio o pensiero, che comunque è quella che veramente conta) boh... staremo a vedere se riesco a scrivere qualcosa.


E scrivi su pochi utenti. Che fa?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Ora la faccio sotto ... Casomai sarà la sua andropausa dietro l'angolo :carneval:


io mi sveglio la mattina col mio orologio biologico che fa tic tac tic tac....e allora io capisco.....
che sta diventando tarda l ora.....
e cosi....ma tant'e'.....
sicche'


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi fare tornare jon?Apri un 3d su fedifrago e vedi come arriva scodinzolante...!Il classico uomo che va in chiesa per toccare il culo alle vecchiette quando si pronano,si apparta a spiare le coppiette,strusciandosi il pisello sulle querce,va in metropolitana nell'ora di punta per"appoggiarsi"alle donne,viaggia sull'autobus di notte,e rompe il cazzo al conducente..ad ogni fermata gli strilla:capooo mi apri di dietro?e non vuole essere aperta la porta....



Oscuro ma sei sicuro che non hai scambiato Jon per qualcun altro? Da dove deduci tutte queste cose? Io l'ho sempre visto come uno con tanti paroloni e un po' noioso e perfettino ma non ce lo vedo proprio a fare le cose che dici tu... E poi lui non c'era neanche quando c'era fedifrago


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Eccerto, "sono una persona scomoda", "chi mi conosce lo sa", "do fastidio a molti", "non faccio sconti a nessuno". Sei il Peppino Impastato del forum. E' inutile che poi ti stupisci se qualcuno ti attacca e ti getta discredito addosso.



sei semplicemente ottuso, la tua risposta di adesso ne è la conferma. E' una risposta la tua che esce fuori da letture totalmente sbagliate che hai leggendomi. Mi viene difficile comunicare con queste condizioni, io scrivo ceci e tu capisci patate, riflettici su questo president.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

Vediamo:

Anais molto pacata ed equilibrata
Andrea53 un signore
AnnaBlume piacevole, un po' troppo rigida su alcune cose
Annuccia simpatica, mi manca spero torni presto
Bender immaturo, sottomesso spero trovi presto l'amore così da capire la differenza con quello che sta vivendo
Brunetta intelligente, sicuramnte pronta all'ascolto e ai consigli. A volte con la presunzione di capire anche quando è lampante che è sulla strada sbagliata (solo con aluni utenti )
Calipso siamo spesso in perfetta sintonia
Chedire devo ancora inquadrarla
Chiara Matraini uno dei motivi per cui sono grata al Conte. Averla conosciuta e aver trovato una vera amica. Una persona che è presente in maniera silenziosa nella mia vita ma che senti che c'è. Le invidio una cultura che non ho (questo non te l'avevo mai detto ) e ovviamente il Tuba :mrgreen:
Circe una gran donna, peccato che non se ne renda conto. alla quale posso solo augurare il meglio. Perchè se lo merita
Clementine Krucynski (Quintina) ..va bè come si fa a riassumerla? un tornado e la regina....(lei sa di cosa )
Contepinceton mi è stato vicino in un momento difficile, ci siamo allontanati e persi. E' la vita. 
Danny un possibile Bender ma ha un esperienza diversa per uscirne meglio
DanielaCala pungente e ironica
Disincantata diretta. mi piace
Diletta influenzabile 
Daniele Cattiveria è la prima cosa che mi viene in mente. In realtà lo è solo verso alcuni
Eliade la simpatia in persona
Erab diretto. Educato, a modo
Eretteo incommentabile
Fantastica. spesso non condivido quello che scrive ma indubbiamente una con le idee chiare
Feather introspettivo, a volte troppo
Fiammetta simpatica gioiosa. mi fa sorridere spesso
Flavia mi piacerebbe conoscerla meglio
Free idem come Flavia
Gas uno dei miei preferiti. Ironico quando serve. Simpatico. Forse dovrebbe farsi conoscere di più. Una bella persona
Hellseven un signore di altri tempi. Sempre piacevole leggerlo
Innominata non sbaglia un post
Lolapal molte affinità con me
Jon sicuro di sè
Joey Blow diretto. Con la capacità di inquadrare le persone che io non ho. In molti post un vero spasso
Lunaiena. Un mondo a sè, a volte troppo. 
Lui credo che in questo forum dia il 20% di quello che è. Una persona da scoprire. 
Lothar57 troppe uscite che non condivido. Probabilmente molto meglio nella vita reale che sul forum
Leda saggia. mi piace come scrive. sicura di sè
Mary 80. Lontanissima da me. 
Massinfedele. Uno che sa il fatto suo. Ironico. Mi piace leggerlo
Millepensieri Strepitosa. una donna con i controcoglioni
Minerva La adoro. Le invidio lo stato d'animo che ha raggiunto. E' un piacere leggerla. Ironica. Pungente. Diretta.
MissAcacia Dopo un inizio burrascoso, una bella scoperta
MK  rigida
Nausicaa stravagante. 
Nate indifferente. 
Net bella persona. 
Occhiverdi simpatico, condivido quadsi sempre con lui a parte i gusti musicali  
Oscuro un chiaccherone , seriamente: un UOMO
Principessa simpatica, troppo insicura e pessimista a volte
PresidentLBJ penso che non ci sia un suo intervento che non quoterei. Intrigante. Interessante
Perplesso speciale, unico, un uomo che si incontra raramente. sa essere Forte diretto quando serve. Dolce e comprensivo sempre. Da conoscere e dovrebbe farsi conoscere meglio. 
Passante un uomo speciale al quale devo qualche grazie per essermi stato vicino in un brutto momento. Mai sopra le righe. La serenità in persona. 
Quibbelqurz democratico quando vuole. su molte cose non ci capiremo mai
Rabarbaro sicuramente pungente. Spesso però non riesco ad arrivare alla fine dei suo post. colpa mia.
Realista1 diretto
Rosa indecisa, insicura.
Sbriciolata l'altra DONNA del forum con Minerva. Splendida. Bello confrontarsi con lei anche quando non sia d'accordo
Scrittore. Mi piace, mi incuriosisce e adoro il suo modo di scrivere sul blog.
Sienne Diretta. Una  bella persona. Conoscerla è stato un piacere
Simy La bontà fatta a persona. Raramente mi è capitato di conoscere una persona così disposta a trovare sempre il buono negli altri
Sole Le invidio la capacità di esprimersi, è bravissima. Preferivo la Sole di qualche tempo fà. 
Spider . Dopo il cambiamento. Illegibile
Tesla Diretta a volte eccessivamente rigida. La leggo semrpe con interesse
The Cheater simpatico. condivido spesso
Tubarao il mio amore platonico. Un'affinità da parte mia fin dai suoi primi interventi. un altro che quoto a prescindere
Tebe simpatica, ironica, colta. Le ha tutte 
Ultimo O lo amo o lo odio non ho mai una via di mezzo con lui 
Viola di Mare dolcezza
Wolf una voce meravigliosa :rotfl: . Divertente, ironico. un piacere leggerlo


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> .


Cosa intendi per "grossi argomenti"irresistibile per"il grosso argomento"?:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io mi sveglio la mattina col mio orologio biologico che fa tic tac tic tac....e allora io capisco.....
> che sta diventando tarda l ora.....
> e cosi....ma tant'e'.....
> sicche'


lascialo stare l'orologio biologico, è solo fonte di iatture. Quando ci pensi, passa oltre.


PS effettivamente, a vedermi bene, -)


----------



## erab (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Erab - orsetto ricchione.


E' un diavolo ursino....... GNURANT!!!!


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oscuro ma sei sicuro che non hai scambiato Jon per qualcun altro? Da dove deduci tutte queste cose? Io l'ho sempre visto come uno con tanti paroloni e un po' noioso e perfettino ma non ce lo vedo proprio a fare le cose che dici tu... E poi lui non c'era neanche quando c'era fedifrago


Si qui dentro è noioso fuori ambiguo e porco.Si c'era solo che si chiamava giobbe...!


----------



## Calipso (16 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ciao bella.... che si dice a Regio Parco?


Una noia!!!! e te a San Maurizio ?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lascialo stare l'orologio biologico, è solo fonte di iatture. Quando ci pensi, passa oltre.
> 
> 
> PS effettivamente, a vedermi bene, -)


anche perche io non e' che decido molto in tutta questa faccenda della relazione,.,,
sono un po, subordinata ecco.....

be anche io sono bellissima per cui....
no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si qui dentro è noioso fuori ambiguo e porco.Si c'era solo che si chiamava giobbe...!


Dici?
Credevo che Giobbe ora si chiamasse Job
E che JON invece fosse Dottor Manhattan


----------



## Calipso (16 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> *AnnaBlume *Il vuoto pneumatico che tenta di mascherarsi dietro l'erudizione e i lemmi inglesi. Uno dei tanti, troppi, danni collaterali di "Sex and the city" e della scuola italiana. Il dramma è che probabilmente qualche istituzione pubblica le corrisponde uno stipendio.
> *Bender *Bamboccione. Cuckold mancato (per colpe non sue).
> *Brunetta *Una persona molto molto intelligente, la cui intransigenza sconfina spesso nell'oscurantismo e nella chiusura mentale.
> *Calipso *Tenera.
> ...


Tenera?..... strano...


----------



## Hellseven (16 Gennaio 2014)

:smile:
"Il mondo è bello perché è vario": non c'è detto più  		popolare, ma non c'è nemmeno detto contro cui si scagliano maggiormente  		le animosità e i pregiudizi.
*Marguerite Yourcenar*, _Il giro della prigione_,  		1991


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> anche perche io non e' che decido molto in tutta questa faccenda della relazione,.,,
> sono un po, subordinata ecco.....
> 
> be anche io sono bellissima per cui....
> no?


occorre esercitarsi a passare oltre ogni volta che viene in mente

non avevo dubbi sul fatto che lo fossi


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :smile:
> "Il mondo è bello perché è vario": non c'è detto più          popolare, ma non c'è nemmeno detto contro cui si scagliano maggiormente          le animosità e i pregiudizi.
> *Marguerite Yourcenar*, _Il giro della prigione_,          1991


Mica penserai di cavartela così ?!?!


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> anche perche io non e' che decido molto in tutta questa faccenda della relazione,.,,
> sono un po, subordinata ecco.....
> 
> be anche io sono bellissima per cui....
> no?


per cui cosa :clava:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> occorre esercitarsi a passare oltre ogni volta che viene in mente
> 
> non avevo dubbi sul fatto che lo fossi


perche? te l ha detto principessa che lo sono?
non solo si sta rimorchiando un altra donna su faccialibro.....adesso sparlotta anche di me e della mia bellezza....
tutto questo ha un prezzo. e' bene saperlo

sai sto facendo un corso col mio boyfriend....
si chiama supera la permalosita....lui mi tratta male e mi prende in giro tutto il di e io devo resistere.....
non funziona bene


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> per cui cosa :clava:


simy, ti presento un'altra candidata amante


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> per cui cosa :clava:


per cui 2 bellissimi insieme non possono andare... 
va bene cosi?


----------



## Hellseven (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mica penserai di cavartela così ?!?!


:mrgreen:

[video=youtube;B288XluNfv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B288XluNfv4[/video]


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> per cui 2 bellissimi insieme non possono andare...
> va bene cosi?



meglio


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Vabbè*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dici?
> Credevo che Giobbe ora si chiamasse Job
> E che JON invece fosse Dottor Manhattan


Vabbè me stanno sui coglioni tutti e due.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> simy, ti presento un'altra candidata amante


io voglio l'esclusiva, sappilo.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè me stanno sui coglioni tutti e due.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> meglio


simyyyy, giorni di lavoro, investimenti me li butti al vento cosi'?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> [video=youtube;B288XluNfv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B288XluNfv4[/video]


Bella ma non mi lascio abbindolare dalle canzoni ora ...:mrgreen:  Su dai quando hai tempo tira giù qualche pensiero che mi piace leggerti


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io voglio l'esclusiva, sappilo.



ma guarda che io mi accontento del ruolo subordinato al tuo....
dove non arrivi tu......

ma poi io mi sono sempre chiesta...
altezza mzza bellezza no?
ok...ma si riferisce alle basse o alle alte?
io credo alle alte perche senno avrebbero detto bassezza mezza bellezza....
tu sei alta cara?
io no....un misero metro e 55


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io voglio l'esclusiva, sappilo.


ma io sono infedele seriale, eh, come faccio, vienimi incontro anche tu


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma guarda che io mi accontento del ruolo subordinato al tuo....
> dove non arrivi tu......
> 
> ma poi io mi sono sempre chiesta...
> ...


1.72


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma io sono infedele seriale, eh, come faccio, *vienimi incontro anche tu*


no, i patti sono patti


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma guarda che io mi accontento del ruolo subordinato al tuo....
> dove non arrivi tu......
> 
> ma poi io mi sono sempre chiesta...
> ...


lo vedi come è tollerante, che bell'esempio di civiltà


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> 1.72


ah. quindi sei mezza bella...


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, i patti sono patti


ma io mento spudoratamente, caratteristica base del traditore seriale


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah. quindi sei mezza bella...


l'importante è essere sopra l'1.30, se non altro, statisticamente, per ragioni inerenti al diritto penale


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> *AnnaBlume *Il vuoto pneumatico che tenta di mascherarsi dietro l'erudizione e i lemmi inglesi. Uno dei tanti, troppi, danni collaterali di "Sex and the city" e della scuola italiana. Il dramma è che probabilmente qualche istituzione pubblica le corrisponde uno stipendio.
> *Bender *Bamboccione. Cuckold mancato (per colpe non sue).
> *Brunetta *Una persona molto molto intelligente, la cui intransigenza sconfina spesso nell'oscurantismo e nella chiusura mentale.
> *Calipso *Tenera.
> ...



tu ci ridi ma non sai quanto è vero


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> l'importante è essere sopra l'1.30, se non altro, statisticamente, per ragioni inerenti al diritto penale


dipende quanto sei alto tu....?


----------



## Calipso (16 Gennaio 2014)

Mmmmm. io non credo riuscirò a definire molti degli utenti, ultimamente vi ho letto poco...ma proviamoci... 


Anais...sensibile e delicata
Andrea53
AnnaBlume
Annuccia
Bender.....Inesperto e tendente all'autocommiserazione
Brunetta...cervellotica spesso dura ma grande introspettiva!
Calipso
Chedire
Chiara Matraini... diretta
Circe
Clementine Krucynski (Quintina)
Contepinceton....Divertente a tratti superificiale... ma solo perchè è più comodo esserlo...
Danny
DanielaCala
Disincantata....disincantata!
Diletta
Daniele
Eagle...dolce..
Eliade
Elio
Erab....al vetriolo...
Eretteo
Fantastica....pratica... e con grande capacità di analisi
Farfalla.... mooooolto affine a me
Feather......sognatore... 
Fiammetta.... autoironica
Flavia
Free
Gas... ironico 
Giorgiocan.....profondo e coraggioso
Hellseven....sensibile... delicato...malinconico
Hornby
Innominata
Lolapal....davvero piacevole....e deliziosa 
Jon
Joey Blow.... a volte capace di considerazioni molto fredde...a volte delicato...
Lunaiena
Lui...si definisce da solo
Lothar57....un professionista del tradimento
Leda
Marietto
Mary 80
Massinfedele
Millepensieri
Mic
Minerva....Categorica
MissAcacia....squinternata... anche se in maniera diversa, tanto quanto me..
Morfeo78
MK
Nausicaa...stimolante 
Nate
Net
Occhiverdi
Oscuro..anche lui si commenta da se 
Principessa... mmm spesso contraddittoria.... ma capace di fare un passo indietro... gran dote
PresidentLBJ.....acuto osservatore..
Perplesso...vabbè che dire.... ?
Passante
Quibbelqurz..... diretto
Rabarbaro
Realista1
Rosa
Sbriciolata.... categorica...
Scared...dolcissima
Scrittore
Sienne.... rassicurante
Simy tenerina
Sole...un vero piacere leggerla
Spider....altalenante
Tesla
The Cheater
Tubarao..... scoperto di recente... mi piace il suo modo di affrontare l'argomento sentimenti
Tebe...un personaggio
Ultimo....molto distante da me per esperienze e vissuto ma disponibile al confronto
Viola di Mare.....grande cuore..
Wolf.... io non so perchè ma lo adoro! 
Zod[/QUOTE]


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dipende quanto sei alto tu....?


mammotta mi ha fatto 1.82


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mammotta mi ha fatto 1.82


vedi che siamo perfetti?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :smile:
> "Il mondo è bello perché è vario": non c'è detto più         popolare, ma non c'è nemmeno detto contro cui si scagliano maggiormente         le animosità e i pregiudizi.
> *Marguerite Yourcenar*, _Il giro della prigione_,         1991


E vabbè. Scrivi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ma Massimo Meridio non c'è più? a quante amanti fisse era arrivato?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> mammotta mi ha fatto 1.82


Woooooooo


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vedi che siamo perfetti?


ma io non lo nego, ma perché escludere quando si puo' accogliere?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Oscuro: una persona forte, molto forte, ancora non ha capito che questo gli viene da quanta realtà ha vissuto fuori e quanta forza esprime qua dentro attraverso quello che ha imparato tutti i giorni fuori da qui. In pratica un uomo talmente dolce dentro che la donna che lo scoprirà rimarrà abbagliata se riesce un po a farlo calmare e fargli capire che i pareri sulle persone possono cambiare, e sopratutto se riuscirà finalmente a rendergli la vita un po più dolce e meno frenetica. 

Lui: lo ritengo un fratello. Un uomo che per quanto possa apparire totalmente diverso da me, è la mia stampa esatta di orgoglio forza bellezza interiore e voglia di sorridere e ridere. Colto nell'animo. 

Massinfedele: Uhm..... madonna santa! lo elogerei all'infinito! non smetterei di scrivere quanta capacità abbia di scrivere, capire, scherzare, basta, la lista è troppo lunga, scrivo l'ultima: capacità di inquadrare la dove si scrive una cosa e attraverso questa si legge quella vera. 

Sbriciolata: Una contadina con un cervello da paura. Una donna che ama la vita i figli, è oltre quegli schemi che si leggono, ha solo un difetto a parere mio qua nel forum, usa troppo la ragione per non mandar a cagare chi di dovere. 

JB: Mahh... L'icona del maschio vero, se fosse così anche nella realtà sarebbe un simpatico battibeccare, ma siamo in un forum dove ritengo che la persona debba in qualche maniera rappresenterà la realtà, JB è solo un nick che usa le parole vere, ma soltanto vere, nel forum. 


Fantastica: ama studiare e studiando spero riesca a scarnificare e discernere tra la scrittura e le persone. Perchè un conto è studiarle, un conto è la vera facciata di queste e non quello che esprimono scrivendo.

AB: la cultura e la donna del futuro, la dove la donna si evolve e l'uomo non viene considerato perchè troppo presa della sua femminilità.

Wolf: perfetto, dolorante e capace di darsi delle risposte, ma le vuole anche leggere qua, ne ha bisogno quanto il tempo che cerca per smettere di soffrire. 

farfalla: dolce, sensibile, testarda come un mulo, ama così tanto la vita che la vorrebbe travolgere e affogare per riuscire a viverla con suo marito che ama. 

Minerva: Snob ma piacevolissima, l'essenza della donna dell'amore e dell'altro amore più importante che è rappresentato dalla figlia, l'antro della famiglia antica e moderna dove sembra equilibrarsi tutto, a volte, troppo spesso anzi scrive solo due parole e questo mi irrita. 

Miss: Dolcissima, tenerissima, piacevolissima, testona quel che basta, simpatica, ma fragile, molto fragile perchè è troppo buona e vorrebbe che tutti gli altri lo fossero.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma io non lo nego, ma perché escludere quando si puo' accogliere?



perchè io sono fedele


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> per cui cosa :clava:


Simy mi sa che ti sei ammalata nel momento peggiore....qualcuna nè ha approfittato:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Woooooooo


cioé, woooo der tipo positivo, o wooo der tipo segate un paio de vertebre?


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Simy mi sa che ti sei ammalata nel momento peggiore....qualcuna nè ha approfittato:mrgreen:


:corna:





:triste:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè io sono fedele


ma dai, son malattie che passano. Vedrai, con un po' di training ti aiuto io....-)


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Massimo Meridio non c'è più? a quante amanti fisse era arrivato?


Era arrivato a 8 pippe al giorno,poi ha avuto un'ischemia sulla tazza del cesso,ai soccorritori del 118 è sembrato subito grave,pantaloni calati,occhi allampanati,lingua di fuori,pisello inerme e coricato da un lato,adesso si sta disintossicando in un convento vicino frosinone,sembra che ancora non ha riacquistato l'uso della mano destra,e fatica ad avere erezioni.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscuro: una persona forte, molto forte, ancora non ha capito che questo gli viene da quanta realtà ha vissuto fuori e quanta forza esprime qua dentro attraverso quello che ha imparato tutti i giorni fuori da qui. In pratica un uomo talmente dolce dentro che la donna che lo scoprirà rimarrà abbagliata se riesce un po a farlo calmare e fargli capire che i pareri sulle persone possono cambiare, e sopratutto se riuscirà finalmente a rendergli la vita un po più dolce e meno frenetica.
> 
> Lui: lo ritengo un fratello. Un uomo che per quanto possa apparire totalmente diverso da me, è la mia stampa esatta di orgoglio forza bellezza interiore e voglia di sorridere e ridere. Colto nell'animo.
> 
> ...


regoliamo domani, eh? quanto avevi detto?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> cioé, woooo der tipo positivo, o wooo der tipo segate un paio de vertebre?


Positivissimo


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :corna:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se la metti cosi', temo di dover desistere mannaggia


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> regoliamo domani, eh? quanto avevi detto?



Un anno gratis di pannoloni.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era arrivato a 8 pippe al giorno,poi ha avuto un'ischemia sulla tazza del cesso,ai soccorritori del 118 è sembrato subito grave,pantaloni calati,occhi allampanati,lingua di fuori,pisello inerme e coricato da un lato,adesso si sta disintossicando in un convento vicino frosinone,sembra che ancora non ha riacquistato l'uso della mano destra,e fatica ad avere erezioni.


poverino


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*E si..*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> poverino


E si..io sto a 7....!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si..io sto a 7....!


stai attento allora!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> stai attento allora!


Clementina senza semi, cosa pensi degli altri utonti?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma dai, son malattie che passano. Vedrai, con un po' di training ti aiuto io....-)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il verde è mio


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> stai attento allora!


E si qui dentro noi uomini finiamo sempre così....a pippe.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> se la metti cosi', temo di dover desistere mannaggia


:bacissimo:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> il verde è mio


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si qui dentro noi uomini finiamo sempre così....a pippe.


Io l'ho scritto nel mio commento che sei un chiaccherone


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> il verde è mio


grazie farfalla, ben gentile. Oretta gratis di training anche per te, ole'


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


>


l'ho scritto nel commento che mi è simpatico


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si qui dentro noi uomini finiamo sempre così....a pippe.


senti, ma invece Bastardo Dentro c'è ancora?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*A*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io l'ho scritto nel mio commento che sei un chiaccherone


A belle chiappe stai calmina...!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> grazie farfalla, ben gentile. Oretta gratis di training anche per te, ole'


Grazie, accetterei volentieri, ma non voglio conoscere Yuma troppo da vicino


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Positivissimo


chi ben inizia...


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> senti, ma invece Bastardo Dentro c'è ancora?


No basto io...!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Clementina senza semi, cosa pensi degli altri utonti?


eh ma devo ancora riambientarmi...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> senti, ma invece Bastardo Dentro c'è ancora?


No purtroppo 



oscuro ha detto:


> A belle chiappe stai calmina...!


:inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> eh ma devo ancora riambientarmi...


Che devi riambientarti che certi li conosci da quando Matusalemme era giovane. Scrivi di quelli.


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie, accetterei volentieri, ma non voglio conoscere Yuma troppo da vicino


ma mi riferivo ad un training anti-fedeltà, ché altrimenti temo che Yuma verrebbe a conoscere me, piuttosto che te....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

ma non ci capisco più niente: ma Simy e Massinfedele flirtano?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscuro: una persona forte, molto forte, ancora non ha capito che questo gli viene da quanta realtà ha vissuto fuori e quanta forza esprime qua dentro attraverso quello che ha imparato tutti i giorni fuori da qui. In pratica un uomo talmente dolce dentro che la donna che lo scoprirà rimarrà abbagliata se riesce un po a farlo calmare e fargli capire che i pareri sulle persone possono cambiare, e sopratutto se riuscirà finalmente a rendergli la vita un po più dolce e meno frenetica.
> 
> Lui: lo ritengo un fratello. Un uomo che per quanto possa apparire totalmente diverso da me, è la mia stampa esatta di orgoglio forza bellezza interiore e voglia di sorridere e ridere. Colto nell'animo.
> 
> ...


Ah bene dopo il baccalà nemmeno mi citi ....:incazzato: Vengo giù e ti nascondo tutti i pannolini


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che devi riambientarti che certi li conosci da quando Matusalemme era giovane. Scrivi di quelli.


non mi ricordo più niente, ho preso troppe pastiglie


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma non ci capisco più niente: ma Simy e Massinfedele flirtano?


:rotfl:Te fai domande capziose und faziose ...:rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma non ci capisco più niente: ma Simy e Massinfedele flirtano?


teoricamente me la dovrebbe dare, ma dovrei riuscire ad essere fedele per il resto. Fino ad ora non ho visto nulla, ma insomma....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ma mi riferivo ad un *training anti-fedeltà*, ché altrimenti temo che Yuma verrebbe a conoscere me, piuttosto che te....



ma di quello mica ho bisogno


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> teoricamente me la dovrebbe dare, ma dovrei riuscire ad essere fedele per il resto. Fino ad ora non ho visto nulla, ma insomma....


ma ieri non dovevi trombarti qualcun'altra? chi era? mi sono già dimenticata


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma di quello mica ho bisogno


non ero al corrente, allora complimenti


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma ieri non dovevi trombarti qualcun'altra? chi era? mi sono già dimenticata


shhhhh, per favore dai


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non mi ricordo più niente, ho preso troppe pastiglie


Ma qua s'impasticcano tutti (o comunque dovrebbero), siamo lì. Vabbè. Scrivi di me, toh. Così magari ti si scioglie la tensione del palcoscenico.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> shhhhh, per favore dai


dire shhhhhh a Quintina (che cazzo di nick ti sei messa adesso) è impossibile. Te lo dico perchè probabilmente non la conosci


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah bene dopo il baccalà nemmeno mi citi ....:incazzato: Vengo giù e ti nascondo tutti i pannolini



Siamo in tanti fiammè! giuro però che ti pensai.


Fiammetta: Simpatica piacevole estremamente intelligente, leggere le sue è obbligo, ne vale la pena. 

Ha solo un difetto, è una donna,  questo le toglie punti. :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> shhhhh, per favore dai


:risata: 
si vede che non la conosci


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siamo in tanti fiammè! giuro però che ti pensai.
> 
> 
> Fiammetta: Simpatica piacevole estremamente intelligente, leggere le sue è obbligo, ne vale la pena.
> ...


Ok :mrgreen: Però per l'ultimo pensiero metà pannolini li tengo :rotfl:T'arrangi ...ma quorthon chi è ...che già m'e venuta voglia di dedicargli un pensiero :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok :mrgreen: Però per l'ultimo pensiero metà pannolini li tengo :rotfl:T'arrangi ...*ma quorthon chi è *...che già m'e venuta voglia di dedicargli un pensiero :mrgreen:


Un tizio che ha fatto storia con una one man band e che però è morto.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un tizio che ha fatto storia con una one man band e che però è morto.


THE ONE MAN BAND E' HEATH SLATER...IGNOTANTE


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un tizio che ha fatto storia con una one man band e che però è morto.


Dicevo qui sul forum... Che prima l'ho impallinato


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok :mrgreen: Però per l'ultimo pensiero metà pannolini li tengo :rotfl:T'arrangi ...ma quorthon chi è ...che già m'e venuta voglia di dedicargli un pensiero :mrgreen:



E chi lo conosce, sicuramente una persona che ci ha letto tanto e si è fatta una bell'idea di voi( non di me )


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E chi lo conosce, sicuramente una persona che ci ha letto tanto e si è fatta una bell'idea di voi( non di me )


Eeee ma anche noi  (io) ci siam fatti una bella idea di lui


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscuro: una persona forte, molto forte, ancora non ha capito che questo gli viene da quanta realtà ha vissuto fuori e quanta forza esprime qua dentro attraverso quello che ha imparato tutti i giorni fuori da qui. In pratica un uomo talmente dolce dentro che la donna che lo scoprirà rimarrà abbagliata se riesce un po a farlo calmare e fargli capire che i pareri sulle persone possono cambiare, e sopratutto se riuscirà finalmente a rendergli la vita un po più dolce e meno frenetica.
> 
> Lui: lo ritengo un fratello. Un uomo che per quanto possa apparire totalmente diverso da me, è la mia stampa esatta di orgoglio forza bellezza interiore e voglia di sorridere e ridere. Colto nell'animo.
> 
> ...


Grazie!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dicevo qui sul forum... Che prima l'ho impallinato


Allora sarà morto due volte.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeee ma anche noi  (io) ci siam fatti una bella idea di lui



Non ho il coraggio di domandarti quale.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie!



grazie a te per essermi amico. però basta eh. 




Sennò so che parti colla canzone del mio bigattino :incazzato::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qua s'impasticcano tutti (o comunque dovrebbero), siamo lì. Vabbè. Scrivi di me, toh. Così magari ti si scioglie la tensione del palcoscenico.


okay

ci provo

prova prova...


Joey Blow: mi ricordo che è arrivato qui perché voleva farsi la cassiera del supermercato. Io però non gli ho dato consigli, né ho commentato, me ne sono stata in disparte ad osservarlo come faccio spesso con i nuovi arrivati... Poi aveva l'avatar di Tony e ho pensato che magari potevamo avere qualcosa in comune. Poi però mi ha detto che sono una bacchettona perché volevo togliere tutti i vibratori di Toy Girl dal monitor. Poi per un po' basta, non ci siamo cagati... Poi però mi ricordo che una sera dell'estate 2012 gli ho mandato una ventina di messaggi perché ero in crisi e avevo bisogno di pareri maschili da qualcuno al di fuori e quindi obiettivo e distaccato e non mi ricordo perché avevo scelto proprio lui visto che non ci eravamo mai cagati più di tanto però lui è stato molto carino e ha risposto a tutti i miei messaggi senza mandarmi a cagare, anzi, al contrario, mi ha dato ascolto e l'ho apprezzato. Quindi in conclusione credo che Joey Blow sia un duro qui dentro e anche fuori ma anche lui ha un cuore. Mi spiace se questo mio commento magari rovinerà la sua immagine di uomo macho duro e insensibile ma questa è la mia opinione su di lui, basata sul mio rapporto personale con lui e non su quello che scrive qui dentro.

Mi riesce difficile scrivere cosa penso degli utonti in generale perché conosco tanti personalmente e le mie opinioni su di loro sono sicuramente basate sulla nostra conoscenza reale e non su quello che scrivono qui sopra


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora sarà morto due volte.


Ma no magari l'ho sfiorato ...non mi son soffermata a vedere se fosse cadavere o meno ...che insensibile :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> okay
> 
> ci provo
> 
> ...


Quello che scrivo qui dentro è occhio e croce quello che scrivo (o dico) comunque. Poi, ovviamente, ci sono situazioni e situazioni e persone e persiane.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti sembro ipocrita perchè, di grazia?
> Perchè qui dentro l'hanno talmente ripetuto che hai finito per crederci.
> Per definire ipocrita una persona bisogna sapere che dice cose e ne pensa altre. E anche qui si tratta di un giudizio personale pesante, che presuppone una conoscenza diretta e non superficiale.
> 
> ...


Oltre che ipocrita aggiungo IDIOTA. E' evidente che ogni giudizio dato QUI, si riferisca a ciò che si legge QUI.

E QUI, su questo forum, tu mi sembri molto ipocrita. Ti atteggi a gran donna ma secondo me, da tutto quello che scrivi, non lo sei.

L'hai capito che questo è un contesto virtuale? Siii??

A fanculo ci vai tu e la persona che ogni tanto si connette e dà gratuitamente della troia a qualcuna... pare che il gentleman si accompagni a te, la grande donna vissuta. Ma posso anche sbagliare, dunque non insisterò su questo filone.

Ciao ciao.

Fatti qualche bella chiavata, magari la tua rabbia repressa ti passa un po'.


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Oltre che ipocrita aggiungo IDIOTA. E' evidente che ogni giudizio dato QUI, si riferisca a ciò che si legge QUI.
> 
> E QUI, su questo forum, tu mi sembri molto ipocrita. Ti atteggi a gran donna ma secondo me, da tutto quello che scrivi, non lo sei.
> 
> ...


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma mica mi arrabbio.
> Solo che non incasso gli insulti personali da parte di chi non sa un belino di me e di come sono fatta.
> *
> Ripeto, se certe cose me le dicessero in faccia arriverebbe il vaffanculo e pure lo sputo in faccia. Non vedo perchè qui debba essere diverso.*
> Detto questo, *il fastidio che provo leggendo certe idiozie si avvicina a quello che si può provare per un buco nei collant. Niente di insopportabile, tranqui.* E poi ci sono abituata. Ho fatto il callo.


Super ipocrita.

Una donna sicura di sè come fingi di essere non dovrebbe crucciarsi tanto per giudizi che, a suo dire, sono falsi.

E se fosse sopportabile non avresti sclerato come una bambina stizzita. :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello che scrivo qui dentro è occhio e croce quello che scrivo (o dico) comunque. Poi, ovviamente, ci sono situazioni e situazioni e persone e persiane.


Beh ma siccome io ho passato un periodo brutto brutto in cui ho fatto e detto cose da demente demente (e adesso che sto meglio me ne rendo conto, ma allora, mentre ci ero in mezzo, mica tanto) ho apprezzato il fatto che tu mi abbia dato ascolto nonostante non ci conoscessimo affatto, né personalmente né virtualmente, e tu non mi abbia detto "che cazzo dici, disagiata?"... Magari se avessi scritto le stesse cose qui in chiaro l'avresti fatto, non so... forse... In effetti lo ero, disagiata, disadattata, demente, quello che vuoi. Adesso me ne rendo conto che lo ero.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma che ne pensa del sardo? si è espresso al riguardo?


Simpatica Minerva :mrgreen: non lo tengo chiuso sotto chiave, è lui che sceglie di non esserci sul forum.

Ma dai quintina, ti aspetti davvero che una coppia discuta qui? Per me non ci sarebbero problemi eh?

Elio lo trova, come dire... infantile.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Simpatica Minerva :mrgreen: non lo tengo chiuso sotto chiave, è lui che sceglie di non esserci sul forum.
> 
> Ma dai quintina, ti aspetti davvero che una coppia discuta qui? Per me non ci sarebbero problemi eh?
> 
> Elio lo trova, come dire... infantile.


ma non ricordo bene i dettagli della vostra storia

siete una coppia aperta? o cosa?


Comunque non era quello il senso della mia domanda. Non mi chiedevo se discutevate qui, mi chiedevo se lui era tranquillo nel leggere le tue storie...


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto e strafatto.


Sì, sono d'accordo... ti sei fatto...


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Oltre che ipocrita aggiungo IDIOTA. E' evidente che ogni giudizio dato QUI, si riferisca a ciò che si legge QUI.
> 
> E QUI, su questo forum, tu mi sembri molto ipocrita. Ti atteggi a gran donna ma secondo me, da tutto quello che scrivi, non lo sei.
> 
> ...


ma perché questo picco di sgradevolezza?
bah


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> elio sembra fabio fazio : preciso, saggio ed educato
> il sardo mi ricorda antony queen giocoliere de la stradadifellini.
> princy vuoiesserelalitizzetto o la masina?
> spazio


La Littizzetto.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché questo picco di sgradevolezza?
> bah


E perchè io devo essere mandata a fanculo gratuitamente, per un giudizio, non volgare, che ho espresso in base a quello che un'utente scrive qui?


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Una noia!!!! e te a San Maurizio ?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vedo che ricordi bene.... 

come a R.P., non è poi molto lontano, non credi? :mrgreen:

Torre ha riaperto, per cui andrò a prendermi un caffè


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

_Ciao


Tutto, secondo oggi  ... domani non si sa ...  
_


Anais _Bella persona. Una pazienza e calma, da invidiare. Mi dispiace per la testa dura di tuo marito. In bocca al lupo! _
Andrea53_ Sei una bella persona. Grazie per le immagini che ci regali. _ 
AnnaBlume _Forte dinamica. E quando ti metti qualcosa in testa, quella è ... vai come un treno! _
Bender _A modo tuo, anche se non avanzi, sei forte. Ma dovresti iniziare a crescere e lasciare andare tutte le tue paure ...  _
Brunetta _Lo sai, sei molto dolce e sensibile. Ed hai un umore spiccante. Sempre pronta a voler capire._
Calipso _un po' trottolina (in un buon senso, poi chi non lo è __)_
Chedire _... invece avresti da dire ... ma ti sto leggendo solo da poco. _
Chiara Matraini _sei molto più emotiva, di quello che ammetti di essere ... e mi piace ... _
Clementine Krucynski (Quintina) _un buon umore, vera ... sei tornata, bello, mancavi ... _
Contepinceton _la cosa più terribili che ti possa succedere è, che ti clonassero ... _
Danny _a momenti, sono rimasta colpita dal tuo colpo di scena con tua moglie__ ..._
DanielaCala _simpaticissima, mi fai ridere spesso e hai una cosa spiccante. _
Disincantata _a me, piaci tanto. Sai essere molto dolce anche quando fai la dura. Sei il conto tuo ... _
Diletta _sei __sempre pronta ad un confronto. Con me hai tanta pazienza e non te la prendi, quando parto in quarta. E non ti lasci influenzare anche se sai ascoltare.  _
Daniele _a modo tuo, sei andato più che avanti ... _
Eliade _idee chiare e sai essere diretta, bello ... e sei molto simpatica. _
Elio _per quel poco ... ok_
Fantastica _sei __intelligente, sensibile, con tanto amore ... una filosofa ... ti leggo molto volentieri _
Farfalla _sensibile, ma ti sai difendere ... contenta di averti incontrata. Sei morbida ... _
Feather _prima o poi, troverai quello che cerchi.  Hai molta pazienza con te stesso ... (mi sarei presa a cazzotti già da un po')._
Fiammetta _sai dire le cose, con quel pizzico di ironia ... che ci vuole. E sai essere ardente ... mi piaci tanto. _
Flavia _sei di una bellissima dolcezza. _
Free _guarda, mi fai schiattare dalle risate a volte. Hai delle tue, che sono proprio tue! _ 
Giorgiocan _bella testimonianza. Ci voleva. Da parte mia, grazie. _
Hellseven _tu sei quel utente, che leggo sempre. Sei una bella persona, a volte mi sembra che sei venuto qui con una navetta spaziale da non so dove. Piacere d'averti conosciuto. _
Innominata _Il contrario del tuo Nick. Sei piena, bella filosofia ... _
Lolapal _Anche se costa energie, ci si può arrabbiare tranquillamente ... ricarica pure. _
Jon _Riflessivo sulle cose. _
Joey Blow _Molto sensibile. A modo tuo, hai pazienza. Sembra, che sei nato fatto. Sai cogliere le sfumature, e scegli molto bene i termini, tra un intercalare ed un altro. Ti leggo sempre meglio. _
Lunaiena _Preferivo Lunapiena. Sei sintetica. Arrivi al punto, che vuoi dire ... _
Lui _Cazzaro. Vorresti dare di più. Ma da tempo al tempo ... _
Leda _Chiara, cogli le sfumature ... e sei interessante. Mi piacciono le tue angolature ... Mi fai riflettere. _
Marietto_ A me sembri una persona apposto. Si. Ti seguo nel thread di musica. _ 
Millepensieri _Molto sensibile ... _
Mic _hai da dire ... e lo fai, con tanta calma e sobrietà. _
Minerva_ sei la signora di qui. Mi fai ricordare, quando mi ammoscio, che dovrei indirizzare la schiena. _
MissAcacia _Una bella naturalezza. Piena di scintille ... a volte avrei voglia di raggiungerti ... _
Morfeo78_ hai dei aspetti, che mi piacciono ... una certa indipendenza ... _ 
MK _mi sento di dirti solo ... che la vita ti sorrida un po'. Mi piace leggerti. _
Nausicaa_ puoi raccontarmi quello che vuoi, ti vedo forte ... molto forte! Sincera, bella, dinamica, ricca. _
Net_ hai la testa sulle spalle ... _
Oscuro _con te, ho imparato come un'altra lingua ... tra natiche ecc. sei molto diretto, scherzoso e sai toccare, e a volte, schiatto proprio ... ma dove le vai a trovare certe cose! Hai un fascino tutto tuo!_
Principessa_ sei tornata, e ora ti leggo molto più rilassata ... e a modo tuo sei pazzerella ... _
PresidentLBJ_ ho difficoltà a leggerti. Non ti capisco bene ... vedremo. _
Passante_ ti leggo bello bello! Proprio bello! _
Quibbelqurz_  c'è un tuo post nel tuo blogg, su siri. A l'epoca me lo sono stampato e quando il brutto umore mi voleva acchiappare lo leggevo ... ogni volta altre immagini e ridevo. Hai un grande cuore per i bambini. Veramente grande grande! È sempre un piacere ... quando racconti!_
Sbriciolata_ sei la mamma del forum. E come ogni mamma, sai essere anche molto diplomatica ... _
Scared_ calmati un pochino ... sei una bella persona. _
Scrittore_ hai da raccontare ... hai un qualcosa che mi attira ... _
Simy_ anche se sei molto dolce, lo sai dire ... quando qualcosa ti urta fortemente. Rimani così!_
Sole_ a momenti, non ti colgo ... _
Spider_ ti piace toccare l'essenza ... ma a momenti si nota, che tutto ti è estremamente stretto ... _
Tesla_ beh, che dire! Ti dovrei inventare! Sei il mio amore femminile. Hai un'espressività molto colorita, piena d'immagini ... mi fai viaggiare. La tua rabbia che a volte ancora ti sfiora la pelle, la riesci bene a racchiudere in parole, che poi lasci libere ... sei una tempesta ... _
The Cheater_ che mi dici? Ancora la fissa con le statistiche? ... Forse, come dici tu, siamo strani entrambi. _
Tubarao_ hai una pazienza e già da un po'. E in passato hai provato una folta a fare il "mediatore", ma quando parto ... parto. Però, lo ho apprezzato molto. _
Tebe_ Lo sai, sei la scoperta dell'anno scorso! Non so, se sia veramente una buona idea, che noi due ce ne andiamo per i cavoli nostri per qualche giorno ... ma l'idea m'attizza tanto! Non mi tiro indietro ... _
Viola di Mare_ È stato un vero piacere sentirti. Sei una dolcissima persona e anche molto forte e coraggiosa! _
Wolf_ bene, meno incazzato ultimamente ... _



_OK ... ora vado a leggere il thread per intero ..._

_sienne _


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

*mi fa male la pancia*

Ho letto solo fino a pagina 10 e mi sono sfatta dalle risate! Non oso pensare cosa succederà con le pagine successive. Dopo la mattinata infernale che ho avuto, ci voleva proprio... grazie JB.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma non ricordo bene i dettagli della vostra storia
> 
> siete una coppia aperta? o cosa?
> 
> ...


Non siamo una coppia aperta. Lui non vuole e io mi adeguo.

Riguardo al mio tradimento con il sardo, gliel'ho confessato prima di andare a convivere. Lo sa. Sa anche che l'ho raccontato qui. Non vuole leggere, ritiene che devo parlargli io, dal vivo, e non gli interessa la mia, così la chiama, "identità virtuale".


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> è vero, la parola "ipocrita" è un termine pesante e offensivo.
> ma non ha detto, che lo sai, ma che a volte le sembri così.
> ...


Hai fatto bene a specificare.


Non si possono prendere come offese personali dei giudizi dati su un forum, in base a quello che viene scritto...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

*piu che altro Minerva*

io non ho letto un insulto a sole....cioe' io a free ho scritto stronza menefreghista....
mica se ; e' presa....lei e' matura.....a differenza di me 
pensa che free su di me non ha nulla di dire....
mica me la sono presa......


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva mi vorrebbe sempre precisina ed educata, ancora non ho capito perchè!


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Minerva mi vorrebbe sempre precisina ed educata, ancora non ho capito perchè!


vallo a sapere.
ma perché spesso mettile faccine incongruenti con quel che dici?
mi destabilizza


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> vedo che ricordi bene....
> 
> come a R.P., non è poi molto lontano, non credi? :mrgreen:
> ...



:saggio:


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :saggio:


ma non eri andata a pranzo? :sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma non eri andata a pranzo? :sonar:



Fatto in fretta. Dovevo rispondere a una serie di mail


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fatto in fretta. Dovevo rispondere a una serie di mail


non stancarti troppo perchè poi alla sera ti potresti addormentare..... :applauso:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello che scrivo qui dentro è occhio e croce quello che scrivo (o dico) comunque. Poi, ovviamente, ci sono situazioni e situazioni e persone e persiane.


Dopo la sviolinata di Quintina/clementina spero tu sia consapevole che appena mi si acciacca anche un mignoletto e mi sento in crisi ti scriverò un pvt per avere consigli e consolazione :mrgreen: ... E non scuotere la testa pensando  "che palle" che ti vedo :carneval:


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vallo a sapere.
> ma perché spesso mettile faccine incongruenti con quel che dici?
> mi destabilizza


Perchè incongruente?
Mi veniva da sorridere per questo dubbio...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non stancarti troppo perchè poi alla sera ti potresti addormentare..... :applauso:


Scusa devo cambiare il commento al tuo nick


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa devo cambiare il commento al tuo nick


sei volubile


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

Io solo una cosa che nonostante gli scazzi iniziali ho rivalutato molto in positivo Principessa. stop


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Io solo una cosa che nonostante gli scazzi iniziali ho rivalutato molto in positivo Principessa. stop


e io non conto nulla?


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e io non conto nulla?


tu sei lo "zuccherino" :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> tu sei lo "zuccherino" :mrgreen:


be' be' be'....
accetto


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> be' be' be'....
> accetto



Miss hai letto cosa ho scritto di te?
Ecco non vorrei tornare al punto di partenza.....


una parola è poca e due sono troppe (cit)





:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa devo cambiare il commento al tuo nick


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questo rischia di essere un 3D molto variabile


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> be' be' be'....
> accetto





farfalla ha detto:


> Miss hai letto cosa ho scritto di te?
> Ecco non vorrei tornare al punto di partenza.....
> 
> 
> ...


miss, sei uno zuccherino


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Miss hai letto cosa ho scritto di te?
> Ecco non vorrei tornare al punto di partenza.....
> 
> 
> ...



no gas e' tuo....
ne abbiamo gia parlato....
vedi che mi sto coltivando i miei ortaggi? ho JB, massi, scrittore.....tutta gente che al massimo c entra con simy...





aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



tu stai difendendo lei.......


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questo rischia di essere un 3D molto variabile


MOLTO vero :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no gas e' tuo....
> ne abbiamo gia parlato....
> vedi che mi sto coltivando i miei ortaggi? ho JB, massi, scrittore.....tutta gente che al massimo c entra con simy...
> 
> ...


No a difendere lei ci pensa Yuma


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No a difendere lei ci pensa Yuma


e allora come alsolito...
zero a zero 
palla al centro


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> *AnnaBlume *Il vuoto pneumatico che tenta di mascherarsi dietro l'erudizione e i lemmi inglesi. Uno dei tanti, troppi, danni collaterali di "Sex and the city" e della scuola italiana. Il dramma è che probabilmente qualche istituzione pubblica le corrisponde uno stipendio.
> *Bender *Bamboccione. Cuckold mancato (per colpe non sue).
> *Brunetta *Una persona molto molto intelligente, la cui intransigenza sconfina spesso nell'oscurantismo e nella chiusura mentale.
> *Calipso *Tenera.
> ...


Grazie di cuore  ci hai preso proprio!

Ho fatto leggere a Elio, ha scosso la testa come per dire "non ha capito".
Ma per me hai capito eccome, caro President, è una vita che glielo dico che è così... Lui non mi crede, gli fa comodo non credermi.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Elio mi ha detto anche di riportare il suo pensiero.

"Le uniche persone che hanno capito molto di me, pur leggendo le poche parole che ho scritto, sono miss acacia e oscuro."


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Grazie di cuore  ci hai preso proprio!
> 
> Ho fatto leggere a Elio, ha scosso la testa come per dire "non ha capito".
> Ma per me hai capito eccome, caro President, è una vita che glielo dico che è così... Lui non mi crede, gli fa comodo non credermi.



ma tu non glielo puoi direeeeeeee


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Elio mi ha detto anche di riportare il suo pensiero.
> 
> "Le uniche persone che hanno capito molto di me, pur leggendo le poche parole che ho scritto, sono miss acacia e oscuro."


modestamente....


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> shhhhh, per favore dai



ahahahahha parti malissimo, SALLO :risata:

non sarà la sforbiciata a seppellirti :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no gas e' tuo....
> ne abbiamo gia parlato....
> vedi che mi sto coltivando i miei ortaggi? ho JB, massi, scrittore.....tutta gente che al massimo c entra con simy...
> 
> ...


Ammappela ma te li becchi tutti tu :singleeye: Qui la sabbia di simy che è ormai requisita e stop, farfie che si è presa lui e perpli e ( gas?) ...e  la matra che  Tuba con Tuba ed ha virtualmente sedotto sto mondo e l'altro e Min e free che si contendono JB ... La Sbri che c'ha il micione e il rabby....Ringrazio il cielo che Hellsie  e' libero  ma siete avare ooohhhh


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche? te l ha detto principessa che lo sono?
> *non solo si sta rimorchiando un altra donna su faccialibro.....adesso sparlotta anche di me e della mia bellezza....
> tutto questo ha un prezzo. e' bene saperlo*
> 
> ...


Ma come, tu dici "ti amo" a un altro uomo e io non posso nemmeno chiacchierare con una ragazza che ti ingelosisci? 
Tocca riscrive le regole della nostra fantastica coppia aperta.
Ce stai a marcià troppo eh? 

Comunque per me sei bellissima :inlove:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma come, tu dici "ti amo" a un altro uomo e io non posso nemmeno chiacchierare con una ragazza che ti ingelosisci?
> Tocca riscrive le regole della nostra fantastica coppia aperta.
> Ce stai a marcià troppo eh?
> 
> Comunque per me sei bellissima :inlove:


ma un conto sono le cose virtuali...
tu hai intenzione di vederla davvero sta tipa?
bene se cosi fosse, io mi vestiro da dominatrice e mi siedero su una poltrona in pelle rossa....
e vi frustero'.
AH!!!


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammappela ma te li becchi tutti tu :singleeye: Qui la sabbia di simy che è ormai requisita e stop, farfie che si è presa lui e perpli e ( gas?) ...e  la matra che  Tuba con Tuba ed ha virtualmente sedotto sto mondo e l'altro e Min e free che si contendono JB ... La Sbri che c'ha il micione e il rabby....Ringrazio il cielo che Hellsie  e' libero  ma siete avare ooohhhh



Ciao

e chi mi acchiappo io? ... 
President? ... gli risulto strana ...  ...


Lascia stare ... facciamo le valige ... 




PS: ho appena letto! Siiiii ... sarebbe indimenticabile! 
Sei un peperoncino sotto sotto e molto ironica!


sienne


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammappela ma te li becchi tutti tu :singleeye: Qui la sabbia di simy che è ormai requisita e stop, farfie che si è presa lui e perpli e ( gas?) ...e la matra che Tuba con Tuba ed ha virtualmente sedotto sto mondo e l'altro e Min e free che si contendono JB ... La Sbri che c'ha il micione e il rabby....Ringrazio il cielo che Hellsie e' libero  ma siete avare ooohhhh


per la precisione, farfi si sarà presa LUI o Perpli, non lo so
ma il sottoscritto proprio no


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Io solo una cosa che nonostante gli scazzi iniziali ho rivalutato molto in positivo Principessa. stop


Idem! 
Probabilmente, siccome spesso sono una musona, tendo a non capire chi scherza molto e scambio questa vena allegra per superficialità.
Invece è una bella dote saper sdrammatizzare!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi fare tornare jon?Apri un 3d su fedifrago e vedi come arriva scodinzolante...!Il classico uomo che va in chiesa per toccare il culo alle vecchiette quando si pronano,si apparta a spiare le coppiette,strusciandosi il pisello sulle querce,va in metropolitana nell'ora di punta per"appoggiarsi"alle donne,viaggia sull'autobus di notte,e rompe il cazzo al conducente..ad ogni fermata gli strilla:capooo mi apri di dietro?e non vuole essere aperta la porta....


:rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma tu non glielo puoi direeeeeeee


Ma SIIII invece, così si incazza!


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao free

"un giunco nella tempesta"

cosa significa? è una espressione tua o italiana?

giunco è una pianta, che si trova vicino all'acqua ... 

l'immagine è bella ... ma cosa significa? ... 

sienne


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma un conto sono le cose virtuali...
> tu hai intenzione di vederla davvero sta tipa?
> bene se cosi fosse, io mi vestiro da dominatrice e mi siedero su una poltrona in pelle rossa....
> e vi frustero'.
> AH!!!


Se me dici così... le do appuntamento subito  lo sai che a letto adoro essere la tua schiava!


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Idem!
> Probabilmente, siccome spesso sono una musona, tendo a non capire chi scherza molto e scambio questa vena allegra per superficialità.
> Invece è una bella dote saper sdrammatizzare!


vabbè, ora ricominciamo a litigare però :mrgreen:

:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> per la precisione, farfi si sarà presa LUI o Perpli, non lo so
> ma il sottoscritto proprio no


Eeehh si tu dici così poi arriva lei e mi da "na capocciata" in testa ... Ah ah qui le donne comandano hai capito bel cappuccetto ?!?!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e chi mi acchiappo io? ...
> President? ... gli risulto strana ...  ...
> ...


Ah president :mrgreen: Mi sa che ti rivolta ... Però tu sai il fatto tuo :up: Eh si sarebbe bello il ti faccio ridere e tu mi apri gli occhi su tante cose ... SMACK


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> per la precisione, farfi si sarà presa LUI o Perpli, non lo so
> ma il sottoscritto proprio no




rifiutata davanti a tutti
autostima ai minimi storici


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè, ora ricominciamo a litigare però :mrgreen:
> 
> :abbraccio:


Ok! Ci sto!

:kiss:

(il maschiaccio dello smile ovviamente sarei io aahahahha!)


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> rifiutata davanti a tutti
> autostima ai minimi storici



benvenuta nel club


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> benvenuta nel club


GRazie


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeehh si tu dici così poi arriva lei e mi da "na capocciata" in testa ... Ah ah qui le donne comandano hai capito bel cappuccetto ?!?!:mrgreen:


comandano...... mah :smile:


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> rifiutata davanti a tutti
> autostima ai minimi storici


e brava, 
i tuoi 2 amici sono gelosissimi


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> e brava,
> i tuoi 2 amici sono gelosissimi


scusa....vai via....
adesso lei e' sotto la protezione del club delle rifiutate.

dileguossi


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ok! Ci sto!
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> (il maschiaccio dello smile ovviamente sarei io aahahahha!)


:risata:

ok


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao free
> 
> "un giunco nella tempesta"
> 
> ...


Un giunco è un tipo di legno molto flessibile, una pianta tipo bambù. Di solito cresce vicino all'acqua.

Con l'espressione Giunco nella tempesta si è voluto dire, che anche all'interno di una tempesta, con il ventpo che lo muove da una parte e dall'altra, il giunco si piega, ma non si spezza mai, rimane sempre al suo posto con la sua eleganza 

In pratica......sei una tosta


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> rifiutata davanti a tutti
> autostima ai minimi storici


Ma che rifiutata .. Tutta scena


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao, ma tu non hai scritto niente!

Dai, esprimiti!


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un giunco è un tipo di legno molto flessibile, una pianta tipo bambù. Di solito cresce vicino all'acqua.
> 
> Con l'espressione Giunco nella tempesta si è voluto dire, che anche all'interno di una tempesta, con il ventpo che lo muove da una parte e dall'altra, il giunco si piega, ma non si spezza mai, rimane sempre al suo posto con la sua eleganza
> 
> In pratica......sei una tosta



Ciao

grazie ... :up: ... 


in effetti, mi spettino solo un po',
porto sempre il look del momento ... :rotfl:



grazie free ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Beh ma siccome io ho passato un periodo brutto brutto in cui ho fatto e detto cose da demente demente (e adesso che sto meglio me ne rendo conto, ma allora, mentre ci ero in mezzo, mica tanto) ho apprezzato il fatto che tu mi abbia dato ascolto nonostante non ci conoscessimo affatto, né personalmente né virtualmente, e tu non mi abbia detto "che cazzo dici, disagiata?"... *Magari se avessi scritto le stesse cose qui in chiaro l'avresti fatto, non so... forse... *In effetti lo ero, disagiata, disadattata, demente, quello che vuoi. Adesso me ne rendo conto che lo ero.


Temo di no.


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che rifiutata .. Tutta scena


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un giunco è un tipo di legno molto flessibile, una pianta tipo bambù. Di solito cresce vicino all'acqua.
> 
> Con l'espressione Giunco nella tempesta si è voluto dire, che anche all'interno di una tempesta, con il ventpo che lo muove da una parte e dall'altra, il giunco si piega, ma non si spezza mai, rimane sempre al suo posto con la sua eleganza
> 
> In pratica......sei una tosta



grazie, molto didascalico da parte tua


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo di no.


Sei atroce ... Pentiti :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2014)

.


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

*ok, ci provo...*

Non essendo da molto qui, non posso dire qualcosa proprio su tutti, tutti...

*Anais *non ho letto abbastanza
*Andrea53* non ho letto abbastanza
*AnnaBlume* non ho letto abbastanza... ma mi sembra una "tipa tosta"
*Brunetta *accogliente, ascoltatrice, disponibile... la ringrazio per avermi fatto riflettere...
*Calipso *deliziosa  e dolce, certe volte un po' confusa, ma sensibile e intelligente
*Chedire *non ho letto abbastanza
*Chiara Matraini* determinata, sicura... certe volte invidio proprio questa sua sicurezza (invidia buona, eh!)
*Clementine Krucynski (Quintina)* non ho letto abbastanza... mi sembra una persona acuta e intelligente, mi è piaciuto il post sincero su JB 
*Contepinceton *certe volte non capisco cosa vuole significare, ammiro la sua cultura musicale, forse un po' chiuso
*Danny *ingenuo (e da quale pulpito!)
*DanielaCala* non ho letto abbastanza
*Disincantata *non ho letto abbastanza... l'impressione è di una persona che ha raggiunto un certo equilibrio
*Diletta *non ho letto abbastanza... comunque un'ascoltatrice
*Daniele *non ho letto abbastanza... una persona che ha sofferto, chiuso, drastico
*Eliade *non ho letto abbastanza... mi piace l'ironia 
*Elio *coraggioso
*Fantastica *intelligente, colta, una persona razionale, certe volte cinica
*Farfalla *per tante, tante cose la mia gemella: solo che lei è un passo avanti a me...
*Fiammetta *vengo a trovarti, giuro! Sono giorni che ci penso, non è lontano... voglio conoscerti di persona!!! 
*Flavia *dolce, simpatica, tante vedute in comune
*Free *simpaticissima! Mi piace quando fa l'avvocato del diavolo, fa riflettere...
*Giorgiocan *il mio gemello, per certi versi, soprattutto cosmici ed esistenziali: sensibile, intelligente, una bella persona.
*Hellseven *un vero gentiluomo, mi piace il rispetto che ha di tutti
*Innominata *simpaticissima! Una forza della natura!

*Jon *molto razionale. Lo ringrazio, perché mi ha aiutata molto a riflettere e ha colto molto del mio non detto...
*Joey Blow* duro fuori, tenero dentro. Simpatico, divertente da stuzzicare e non si tira mai indietro... si fissa troppo con le prime impressioni e non usa le faccine, che aiuterebbero...
*Lunaiena *sensibile, anche se cerca di nasconderlo. Intelligente e pronta.
*Lui *simpatico e cialtrone, ma sensibie e umano. Un uomo che cucina è un uomo da sposare!
*Leda *:inlove: adoro Leda! La vorrei come mamma, sorella, cugina, amica... vorrei una Leda qui vicino a me a cui chiedere sempre consigli!
*Marietto *non ho letto abbastanza... ma quel poco, non mi dispiace
*Millepensieri *dolce, ma forte e determinata
*Mic *non ho letto abbastanza
*Minerva *concordo: sei la Signora del forum, colta, ironica e intelligente, un piacere leggere i tuoi interventi
*MissAcacia* una "ragazzina" irruenta, dolce, simpatica, fragile... bella...
*Morfeo78* non ho letto abbastanza
*MK *non ho letto abbastanza... quel poco, mi sembra determinata, con le idee chiare, intelligente
*Nausicaa *grande forza, sicurezza
*Net *non ho letto abbastanza 
*Oscuro *ho imparato (dopo l'inizio "burrascoso") ad apprezzare certi suoi modi di pensare, anche se mi sembra troppo drastico, a volte
*Perplesso* pragmatico e sicuro di sé, non dice mai una parola di troppo, rispetta e sa farsi rispettare, galante, acuto nel leggere
*Principessa *sicura, forte, determinata, forse a volte troppo drastica
*PresidentLBJ* non capisco
*Passante *una bellissima persona
*Quibbelqurz  *simpatico, giocherellone, non capisco, certe volte, se scherza o è serio
*Sbriciolata *anche io vorrei averti come mamma
*Scared *una cucciola che avrebbe bisogno di pace dentro di sé; forte e fragile, per molti aspetti mi ricorda me da giovane...
*Scrittore *non ho letto abbastanza
*Simy *poche parole ma buone
*Sole *vicina per tanti versi e distante per tanti altri al mio modo di vedere
*Spider *da valutare... una persona molto lontana da me
*Tesla *non ho letto abbastanza
*The Cheater* non ho letto abbastanza
*Tubarao *non ho letto abbastanza... simpatico... bella voce!
*Tebe *divertentissima! Veramente in gamba. Invidio la sua spigliatezza.
*Viola di Mare* Fragile e forte, anche lei... bellissima
*Wolf *certe volte non capisco, ma mi adeguo


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non essendo da molto qui, non posso dire qualcosa proprio su tutti, tutti...
> 
> *Anais *non ho letto abbastanza
> *Andrea53* non ho letto abbastanza
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Lol,cosa e'sta roba??erudiscimi,x favore.........



Stiamo stilando le liste di caratteristiche per organizzare al meglio un raduno di sesso a coppie.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stiamo stilando le liste di caratteristiche per organizzare al meglio un raduno di sesso a coppie.



Caspita non so che mi prende oggi. Sono molto meno cauta di atteggiamento e pacata del solito.

Mà.

D'ora in poi mi freno.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Elio mi ha detto anche di riportare il suo pensiero.
> 
> "Le uniche persone che hanno capito molto di me, pur leggendo le poche parole che ho scritto, sono miss acacia e oscuro."


Si e mi assumo la colpa di non aver capito subito la persona che eri.Ho sbagliato.Succede anche a me


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stiamo stilando le liste di caratteristiche per organizzare al meglio un raduno di sesso a coppie.



Nau ocio...ti becchi la sindrome della gnocca secca che neanche durex gel,la sblocca..ci vuole lo svitol dopo....parla donna,di che si tratta dai...


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*A*



farfalla ha detto:


> rifiutata davanti a tutti
> autostima ai minimi storici


A belle chiappe,se perplesso ti rifiuta,ti do una flagellata alle chiappe che te fanno santo il culo.Fidati!


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Lothar,

leggi, uomo ... :mrgreen:

il titolo del thread dice tutto ... 


sienne


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e mi assumo la colpa di non aver capito subito la persona che eri.Ho sbagliato.Succede anche a me


Capirai, io appena entrata sono partita in quarta...
Avrei dovuto accostarmi a questo contesto con più flessibilità e tolleranza.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nau ocio...ti becchi la sindrome della gnocca secca che neanche durex gel,la sblocca..ci vuole lo svitol dopo....parla donna,di che si tratta dai...



"Specchio riflesso"


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

*ddd*

questo ddd e' fatto apposta per capirci meglio, conoscerci....
datosi che: conoscersi e': non solo quello che io penso di te ma anche quello che tu pensi di me.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Nooo*



Principessa ha detto:


> Capirai, io appena entrata sono partita in quarta...
> Avrei dovuto accostarmi a questo contesto con più flessibilità e tolleranza.
> :mrgreen:


No,solo colpa mia,non inventarti nulla.Spesso vado oltre le righe.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,solo colpa mia,non inventarti nulla.Spesso vado oltre le righe.



ohhhhhhh


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,solo colpa mia,non inventarti nulla.Spesso vado oltre le righe.


Ma non lo so oscù, dopotutto una volta lo dicesti, mi attaccasti per difendere le persone a te care...

Probabilmente se io non le avessi attaccate e non mi fossi fatta partire l'embolo, non penso avremo litigato.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> "Specchio riflesso"[/QUOTE
> 
> no e'roba demenziale.....adesso ho capito...mahhh..


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A belle chiappe,se perplesso ti rifiuta,ti do una flagellata alle chiappe che te fanno santo il culo.Fidati!


prof. non provarci


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Lol,cosa e'sta roba??erudiscimi,x favore.........


E' un'idea di JB... mi sono accorta che mi sono dimenticata di te! Come ho potuto!

*Lothar *simpatico, galante, dolce... ha bisogno di una che gli dica di no...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> prof. non provarci


 Che ti dicevo ..!!!. Ma perpli per la sua assenza ti ha dato delega ?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> prof. non provarci


Farfalla ci tiene a santificare il suo sedere,nà bella flaggellata.............


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Ma non lo so oscù, dopotutto una volta lo dicesti, mi attaccasti per difendere le persone a te care...
> 
> Probabilmente se io non le avessi attaccate e non mi fossi fatta partire l'embolo, non penso avremo litigato.


Non erano affari miei,ste comunelle sono sbagliate.


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla ci tiene a santificare il suo sedere,nà bella flaggellata.............


eventualmente ci posso pensare io, poi eventualmente ti saprò dire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nausicaa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > "Specchio riflesso"[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> eventualmente ci posso pensare io, poi eventualmente ti saprò dire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ok,facciamo sto culo santo però!


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,facciamo sto culo santo però!


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' un'idea di JB... mi sono accorta che mi sono dimenticata di te! Come ho potuto!
> 
> *Lothar *simpatico, galante, dolce... ha bisogno di una che gli dica di no...




e ti pareva...
figurati Lol meglio nn essere accomunati al gregge..

L'ho trovata...e nn sai qto mi diverta...


----------



## Hellseven (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.



Mi scusino coloro su cui non esprimo alcun giudizio, è solo perché con  loro non ho avuto il piacere d'interloquire o leggerli quanto basta per  farmi un'idea.
Abbiate comprensione. Prometto che mi documenterò a dovere in tempi brevi.
Non è quindi superficialità la mia, e neppure non curanza - che Iddio me ne guardi - ma solo ignoranza.

Anais ottima
Andrea53
AnnaBlume ottima
Annuccia ottima
Bender
Brunetta ottima
Calipso 
Chedire
Chiara Matraini ottima
Circe ottima
Clementine Krucynski (Quintina) ottima
Contepinceton ottimo
Danny
DanielaCala ottima
Disincantata
Diletta ottima
Daniele
Eagle
Eliade ottimo
Elio
Erab
Eretteo sarebbe ottimo se lasciasse il pregiudzio e l'odio da parte
Fantastica ottima
Farfalla ottima
Feather ottimo
Fiammetta fuori concorso, devo astenermi, sarei di parte, sono IL suo fan :mrgreen:
Flavia ottima (e grande rocker)
Free ottima
Gas ottimo
Giorgiocan ottimo
Hellseven potrebbe fare molto meglio
Hornby
Innominata ottima
Lolapal
Jon ottimo
Joey Blow ottimo (e si addossa un ruolo scomodo, che richiede sempre  prontezza e capacità di contraddittorio: quello del provocatore o  avvocato del diavolo)
Lunaiena ottima
Lui ottimo
Lothar57 ottimo
Leda ottima (e grande appassionata di musica)
Marietto ottimo (e ottimi gusti musicali )
Mary 80
Massinfedele ottimo
Millepensieri ottima
Mic
Minerva ottima (quando vuole)
MissAcacia ottima
Morfeo78 ottimo
MK
Nausicaa ottima
Nate
Net
Occhiverdi ottimo
Oscuro ottimo
Principessa ottimo
PresidentLBJ ottimo
Perplesso
Passante
Quibbelqurz è il capo: ottimo, quindi. Che possiamo mai dire del capo se non parlarne bene? :mrgreen::rotfl::up:
Rabarbaro ottimo
Realista1
Rosa ottima
Sbriciolata ottima
Scared 
Scrittore
Sienne un esempio 
Simy ottima
Sole ottima
Spider ottimo
Tesla ottimo
The Cheater ottimo
Tubarao ottimo
Tebe ottima
Ultimo ottimo
Viola di Mare ottima
Wolf
Zod

Aggiungo :
Stermy ottimo
Alex o come vuole essere chiamato lui: quando è sereno, ottimo.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi scusino coloro su cui non esprimo alcun giudizio, è solo perché con  loro non ho avuto il piacere d'interloquire o leggerli quanto basta per  farmi un'idea.
> Abbiate comprensione. Prometto che mi documenterò a dovere in tempi brevi.
> Non è quindi superficialità la mia, e neppure non curanza - che Iddio me ne guardi - ma solo ignoranza.
> 
> ...


Ma così siamo bravi tutti,tutti ottimi e nessun rimandato......ruffiano!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi scusino coloro su cui non esprimo alcun giudizio, è solo perché con  loro non ho avuto il piacere d'interloquire o leggerli quanto basta per  farmi un'idea.
> Abbiate comprensione. Prometto che mi documenterò a dovere in tempi brevi.
> Non è quindi superficialità la mia, e neppure non curanza - che Iddio me ne guardi - ma solo ignoranza.
> 
> ...


Napoletanuccio bello ... Sei indaffarato mi sa  SMACK


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

*JB (ti amo)*

aggiungi Homer


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma non lo so oscù, dopotutto una volta lo dicesti, mi attaccasti per difendere le persone a te care...
> 
> Probabilmente se io non le avessi attaccate e non mi fossi fatta partire l'embolo, non penso avremo litigato.



vabbè ora potete anche smetterla di fare i piccioncini :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma così siamo bravi tutti,tutti ottimi e nessun rimandato......ruffiano!




Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ....



ho letto solo l'introduzione e per un motivo di forma, 
mi sono detta, ma guarda che galante ... ha postato,
per ora in bianche, per dire ... lo farò ... 

invece ... tutti ottimi! :rotfl: ... 

ps: lo so, che la differenziata è una scocciatura ... :rotfl:


pace ... brutta battuta, lo so ... sorry ...  :smile: .


sienne


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ora potete anche smetterla di fare i piccioncini :mrgreen:


Lo giuro, nun ce stavo a provà! Oscuro è un uomo pieno di esperienza e vita vissuta, ma è troppo giovane per me! 
Potrebbe essere il figlio del sardo, quasi...
:rotfl:


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ora potete anche smetterla di fare i piccioncini :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:eheheh :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lo giuro, nun ce stavo a provà! Oscuro è un uomo pieno di esperienza e vita vissuta, ma è troppo giovane per me!
> Potrebbe essere il figlio del sardo, quasi...
> :rotfl:



:saggio:

ti tengo d'occhio, sallo


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:
> 
> ti tengo d'occhio, sallo


troppo forte :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> troppo forte :rotfl:



mi vuoi assumere come giullare di corte? :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mi vuoi assumere come giullare di corte? :carneval:


ma volentieri guarda....portati un po di faccine


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:
> 
> ti tengo d'occhio, sallo


Insomma, qui due pesi e due misure... io sono la cornutazza del forum, tutti ci provano con la mia donna e io zitta a incassare.

Poi per due parole gentili che dico, rischio le botte.

Ok ok, messaggio ricevuto.
:up::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A belle chiappe,se perplesso ti rifiuta,ti do una flagellata alle chiappe che te fanno santo il culo.Fidati!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma secondo te Perplesso mi rifiuta?


Comunque una cosa non esclude l'altra:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma secondo te Perplesso mi rifiuta?
> 
> ...


:saggio:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che ti dicevo ..!!!. Ma *perpli* per la sua assenza ti ha dato delega ?


Non chiamarlo!
Per uan volta che posso broccolare in pace:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> eventualmente ci posso pensare io, poi eventualmente ti saprò dire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla ci tiene a santificare il suo sedere,nà bella flaggellata.............





oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,facciamo sto culo santo però!





gas ha detto:


> :up:



inizio ad essere imbarazzata ve lo dico


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma secondo te Perplesso mi rifiuta?
> 
> ...


Perdonalo non sa quel che dice


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Insomma, qui due pesi e due misure... io sono la cornutazza del forum, tutti ci provano con la mia donna e io zitta a incassare.
> 
> Poi per due parole gentili che dico, rischio le botte.
> 
> ...



ma se le spiattelli in chiaro tutte le tue avventure... :blu: 
povera miss


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Insomma, qui due pesi e due misure... io sono la cornutazza del forum, tutti ci provano con la mia donna e io zitta a incassare.
> 
> Poi per due parole gentili che dico, rischio le botte.
> 
> ...


anche perche simy si e' proposta come mia giullare di corte...
ora: la corte e' casa mia...
lei vuole venire a casa mi, capisci?

io non so bene cosa voglia o dove voglia arrivare....

cioe'.....


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma volentieri guarda....portati un po di faccine


basta la mia fidati


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> inizio ad essere imbarazzata ve lo dico


perchè se sta solo parlando..... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non chiamarlo!
> Per uan volta che posso broccolare in pace:mrgreen:


Eh ma guarda si vede che è impegnato se no già aveva messo gli occhialetti :rotfl:Me fa morì ...


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Famo così......*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma guarda si vede che è impegnato se no già aveva messo gli occhialetti :rotfl:Me fa morì ...


Chi vole nà flagellata alle chiappe?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi vole nà flagellata alle chiappe?


io io io io io:lecca:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi vole nà flagellata alle chiappe?



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

quindi una vale l'altra

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aggiungi Homer


Ma non scrive da quattromila anni, e pure prima non è che scriveva troppo. Se vuoi scrivine tu, o chi vuole.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> io io io io io:lecca:


Avanti un'altra,chi vole er culo canterino?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi vole nà flagellata alle chiappe?


Stai a scherza' le mie son come porcellana ...da ammirare essenzialmente :rotfl oddio rido da sola) :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avanti un'altra,chi vole er culo canterino?


cioe' mi salti a pie pari?
non mi vuoi?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> quindi una vale l'altra
> 
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


A te te beatifico il culo promesso


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non scrive da quattromila anni, e pure prima non è che scriveva troppo. Se vuoi scrivine tu, o chi vuole.


Oddio e chi è homer ... :singleeye: La memoria ormai mi difetta


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio e chi è homer ... :singleeye: La memoria ormai mi difetta


ignoranti...sta scrivendo da danny


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



miss acacia ha detto:


> cioe' mi salti a pie pari?
> non mi vuoi?


No,er culo tuo è segnalato.Tranquilla,sarai la prima....


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahahahha parti malissimo, SALLO :risata:
> 
> non sarà la sforbiciata a seppellirti :mrgreen:


tu pensa a rispettare gli accordi, che alle sforbiciate ci penso io....


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

vabbè mi farete licenziare. io non posso ridere come una scema


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,er culo tuo è segnalato.Tranquilla,sarai la prima....


si ma piano....cioe' con delicatezza.....devo ricordarti che?
direi di no...


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stai a scherza' le mie son come porcellana ...da ammirare essenzialmente :rotfl oddio rido da sola) :rotfl:


Dajè che damo nà bella botta alla porcellana,vedemo se se rompe....!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> tu pensa a rispettare gli accordi, che alle sforbiciate ci penso io....


ma che e' la sforbiciata?


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma se le spiattelli in chiaro tutte le tue avventure... :blu:
> povera miss


Ma su, una chattatina su Facebook che sarà mai. Lei va smignottando in giro anche con JB che mi odia  

Che devo fare di più?

Le ho dato tutto.

Il cuore, la testa, la patata, il sedere... mi sono anche vestita da donna. 

Eppure continua a cercare


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma che e' la sforbiciata?


una figura della famosa danza propiziatoria, che mi varrà un importante premio della giuria


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma piano....cioe' con delicatezza.....devo ricordarti che?
> direi di no...


Ma se po sapè che voi?se vuoi un inculatina lasciamo perde,io parlo di flaggellata,dopo il mio passaggio perdi la riga in mezzo alle chiappe fidati!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dajè che damo nà bella botta alla porcellana,vedemo se se rompe....!


:rotfl::rotfl:Che tipo di clava usi ? :rotfl::rotfl:Aiutoooo :rotfl::rotfl:Oggi deve essere il deficient-day da quante cazzate son riuscita a scrivere :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma se po sapè che voi?se vuoi un inculatina lasciamo perde,io parlo di flaggellata,dopo il mio passaggio perdi la riga in mezzo alle chiappe fidati!


ah no no..allora passo prima da massi e poi ripasso da te


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè mi farete licenziare. io non posso ridere come una scema


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Scena: Figlia fa i compiti, io rido come una matta.
"Mamma, perché ridi?"
"Niente, ciccia, sto leggendo..."
"Le barzellette?"
"Beh... una specie..."
"Mamma, senti questa..."

questo è l'ammmore vero! :inlove:


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah no no..allora passo prima da massi e poi ripasso da te


buongustaia


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Che tipo di clava usi ? :rotfl::rotfl:Aiutoooo :rotfl::rotfl:Oggi deve essere il deficient-day da quante cazzate son riuscita a scrivere :rotfl:


Clava extra long,nà bella clava de niente....provamo?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Su*



lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Scena: Figlia fa i compiti, io rido come una matta.
> "Mamma, perché ridi?"
> "Niente, ciccia, sto leggendo..."
> ...


Su cosa ridi?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> buongustaia


ma perche tu sei delicato


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ok*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ah no no..allora passo prima da massi e poi ripasso da te


Ok,ti aspetto,te faccio piagnè er culo....!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Su cosa ridi?



una cosa la vorrei pero...
la tua voce


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ti aspetto,te faccio piagnè er culo....!


perche?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi scusino coloro su cui non esprimo alcun giudizio, è solo perché con loro non ho avuto il piacere d'interloquire o leggerli quanto basta per farmi un'idea.
> Abbiate comprensione. Prometto che mi documenterò a dovere in tempi brevi.
> Non è quindi superficialità la mia, e neppure non curanza - che Iddio me ne guardi - ma solo ignoranza.
> 
> ...


Si vabbè, ma tu così avresti dato ottimo pure ad Hitler. E che è.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè, ma tu così avresti dato ottimo pure ad Hitler. E che è.


E quelli che non sono ottimi potrebbero esserlo se.....h7 ma vafancul..va.....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Clava extra long,nà bella clava de niente....provamo?


Vorrei tanto ma temo mi rovineresti la porcellana :singleeye::rotfl:Ma saremo scemi :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto ma temo mi rovineresti la porcellana :singleeye::rotfl:Ma saremo scemi :rotfl:


Nulla è per sempre,mi piace scassare la porcellana,ci conto


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ti aspetto,*te faccio piagnè er culo*....!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ah, questi culofili...

Il mio ex F. è un culofilo. E al contempo disinteressato totalmente al seno.

Spero oscù che tu non trascuri il resto!!

Come si spiega psicologicamente un uomo che non ama le tette???


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ah, questi culofili...
> 
> ...


be'...


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



Principessa ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ah, questi culofili...
> 
> ...


Bella domanda.Guarda io credo di essere un pò sadico,il mio culto del culo deriva da quello,mi piace vedere la patner soffrire....!Le spagnole mi piacciono,due belle tette si prestano,ma la spagnola è algida,l'inculata è anche sofferenza...capisci?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2014)

*

AnnaBlume *Sempre detto che Sex & The City ha fatto più danni della grandine.
*Annuccia *Hmm! A quella se le capitavi sotto non è detto che la raccontavi.
*Bender * Non esiste.
*Brunetta *Uahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Prima o poi li prenderò tutti. Uno per uno. Tutti e 101 
*Chiara Matraini *Ho visto cose che voi umani.
*Clementine Krucynski (Quintina*) Il cervello come un mazzo di carte dopo che ci è passato il croupier...but Hey Little Sister
*Contepinceton *Eh ? Allora ? Da noi sai come che se dighe  no ? (sottotitolatemelo per favore)
*Daniele *Quando non è in picco un grande.
*Eliade *Eehhhh Non ho capito.
*Erab *Poche parole ma buone.
*Farfalla *Prima o poi............
*Fiammetta *Bella Bardascetta 
*Flavia *e Ciccio
*Free *mi scordo sempre di chiederle dove parcheggia l'astronave quando ci viene a trovare sul pianeta terra 
*Joey Blow *Cagacazzi, ma raramente sbaglia.
*Lunaiena *Luna sei veramente brutta - Cazzo dici io sono bella. Luna sei veramente bella - Cazzo dici io sono brutta
*Lothar57 *Al Mistral lui al barista è uno dei pochi che si può permettere di dire: Il solito. 
*Leda *MusicalSnob
*Marietto *MusicalGuru
*Millepensieri *Figa.
*Minerva* Son Palanche.
*MissAcacia *Prezzemola
*Nausicaa *Un pò latte, un pò Nesquik
*Oscuro *Che ve lo dico a ffà 
*Principessa *Zozza 
*Perplesso* Lupacchiotto SPEZZINO Qualcuno ha detto Ligure ? Chi ha detto Ligure ? 
*Passante *Per fortuna che non è etero, altrimenti qui dentro non si sarebbe battuto un chiodo 
*Quibbelqurz* Burp
*Rabarbaro *Vate
*Rosa *Se è quella che dico io.....smettetela di mouverle la tastiera mentre scrive. Cazzo.
*Sbriciolata *Una Donna. Un supermercato.
*Sienne *Ciao! Sienne.
*Simy *:up::rotfl::condom::mexican::singleeye::mrgreen::up::incazzato::sonar::rotfl:


*Tesla *Attenti che mordo.


*Tebe *Quando un camel toy ha molto da dire
*Ultimo *Soggetto. Predicato. Complemento......mixati a piacere.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella domanda.Guarda io credo di essere un pò sadico,il mio culto del culo deriva da quello,mi piace vedere la patner soffrire....!Le spagnole mi piacciono,due belle tette si prestano,ma la spagnola è algida,*l'inculata è anche sofferenza...capisci?*


Per fortuna no perchè da quel punto di vista sono ancora vergine 
Ma il mio sedere è promesso all'uomo che mi sposerà! Se esiste un tale martire, è giusto che anche io mi presti a un martirio iniziale...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per fortuna no perchè da quel punto di vista sono ancora vergine
> Ma il mio sedere è promesso all'uomo che mi sposerà! Se esiste un tale martire, è giusto che anche io mi presti a un martirio iniziale...


Ma non è quello sconsolato ameboide col quale convivi?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Per fortuna no perchè da quel punto di vista sono ancora vergine
> Ma il mio sedere è promesso all'uomo che mi sposerà! Se esiste un tale martire, è giusto che anche io mi presti a un martirio iniziale...


Sei una forza....ma non deve essere facile starti accanto...!


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Su cosa ridi?


Su di te non mi permetterei mai!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *
> 
> AnnaBlume *Sempre detto che Sex & The City ha fatto più danni della grandine.
> *Annuccia *Hmm! A quella se le capitavi sotto non è detto che la raccontavi.
> ...


posso chiedere che significa prezzemola?
ah...aspe...ho capito...
che sto sempre in mezzo?
si dice no? se sempre in mezzo come il prezzemolo (o i mercoledi) ma in quel caso prefrivo mercolina


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Lolapal*



lolapal ha detto:


> Su di te non mi permetterei mai!


Invece dovresti,mi piace far ridere,ogni volta che mi tiro giù le mutande le donne ridono....!:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *
> 
> AnnaBlume *Sempre detto che Sex & The City ha fatto più danni della grandine.
> *Annuccia *Hmm! A quella se le capitavi sotto non è detto che la raccontavi.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mia figlia minaccia di andare a fare i compiti in camera sua... (ma non sarebbe mica una cattiva idea, poi...)


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invece dovresti,mi piace far ridere,ogni volta che mi tiro giù le mutande le donne ridono....!:rotfl:


E questo ti piace?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



lolapal ha detto:


> E questo ti piace?


Era una battuta........


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ho avuto un sacco da fare*

ma ci sto lavorando, giuro.
Però io sta roba che tutti mi vorrebbero come mamma la sto prendendo male, SALLATELO.
Le donne, pazienza...
ma gli uomini no, eh?
scappo va, che quest'anno non è iniziato affatto bene... tanto per non far sfigurare l'anno scorso.
besos


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ci sto lavorando, giuro.
> Però io sta roba che tutti mi vorrebbero come mamma la sto prendendo male, SALLATELO.
> Le donne, pazienza...
> ma gli uomini no, eh?
> ...


si ma la voce?
io ti ho messa come guida....
una cosa seria


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è quello sconsolato ameboide col quale convivi?


Non abbiamo ancora intrapreso la strada del martiremonio.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *
> 
> AnnaBlume *Sempre detto che Sex & The City ha fatto più danni della grandine.
> *Annuccia *Hmm! A quella se le capitavi sotto non è detto che la raccontavi.
> ...


T'ho detto che sei para


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era una battuta........


"Ma dai!" cit. mia figlia...

:rotfl:

:kiss:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

*infatti*

NON SPOSATEVI! MAIIII!
PERCHE ILO MATRIMONIO E' L ARTE DI RISOLVERE IN 2 QUEI PROBLEMI CHE PRIMA, DA SOLA, NON AVEVI....


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei una forza....ma non deve essere facile starti accanto...!


Vero. Sono una gran cacacazzi :mexican: 
Ma chi è attratto da me, di solito, non è da meno...
Elio è un'acqua cheta solo in apparenza ma ne ha combinate........ non è un santo....


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ma ci sto lavorando, giuro.
> *Però io sta roba che tutti mi vorrebbero come mamma la sto prendendo male, SALLATELO.
> Le donne, pazienza...
> ma gli uomini no, eh?
> ...


Ma perchè io ci metto tre minuti e tu tre giorni? Merda, ci ho messo più tempo ad aggiornare la lista ieri sera che non a compilarla.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Tu*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> T'ho detto che sei para


Tu dai una spolverata alla porcellana......mi piace pulita.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> NON SPOSATEVI! MAIIII!
> PERCHE ILO MATRIMONIO E' L ARTE DI RISOLVERE IN 2 QUEI PROBLEMI CHE PRIMA, DA SOLA, NON AVEVI....


:rotfl:

A 20 anni ero idealista e piena di sogni, fiduciosa al massimo. 
Adesso sono cambiata e ho paura di sposarmi.

Ti ho mandato la voce di F.... er poeta.... de sto c****


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ci sto lavorando, giuro.
> Però io sta roba che tutti mi vorrebbero come mamma la sto prendendo male, SALLATELO.
> Le donne, pazienza...
> ma gli uomini no, eh?
> ...


Ma veramente mi è parso di capire che per lo più ti si vorrebbero ingrossare .. Però ...se dici così :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> A 20 anni ero idealista e piena di sogni, fiduciosa al massimo.
> Adesso sono cambiata e ho paura di sposarmi.
> ...


quindi? mi restano 4 anni di speranza? e poi?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*E poi*



miss acacia ha detto:


> quindi? mi restano 4 anni di speranza? e poi?


E poi ti flagello.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non abbiamo ancora intrapreso la strada del martiremonio.


Ma lui te lo ha chiesto o no? Non di sposarti, dico il culo.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E poi ti flagello.....!


sempre che abbia deciso di deflorarmi giu di li


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu dai una spolverata alla porcellana......mi piace pulita.


:mrgreen: Mi fai venire in mente le disquisizioni femminili sul 3D del sesso, malattie e sicurezza :mrgreen: Oggi ci siamo superate :unhappy: Tutta colpa di Min :singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> una figura della famosa danza propiziatoria, che mi varrà un importante premio della giuria



la voglio vedere, la voglio :risata:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> A 20 anni ero idealista e piena di sogni, fiduciosa al massimo.
> *Adesso sono cambiata e ho paura di sposarmi.
> ...


Sei nella seconda fase. Nella terza ti sposi senza sogni, ma non ti preoccupare. con l'andar degli anni può solo andar peggio :mrgreen:

Buscopann

PS. Voglio vincere il premio Tonino Guerra


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lui te lo ha chiesto o no? Non di sposarti, dico il culo.


ma certo no!!! ma quale uomo non lo chiederebbe


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lui te lo ha chiesto o no? Non di sposarti, dico il culo.


No.
E' timido.
Lui non chiede, è difficile.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma certo no!!! ma quale uomo non lo chiederebbe


Uno lo conosco 


Principessa ha detto:


> No.


e due
Ecco CVD


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No.
> E' timido.
> Lui non chiede, è difficile.


Ma buttatevi nell'Aniene, porca puttana.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buttatevi nell'Aniene, porca puttana.


JB te lo devo dire. E' da ieri che rido ad ogni tuo intervento sull'argomento sesso
Non ce la faccio più:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uno lo conosco
> 
> 
> e due
> Ecco CVD



ero sicura che Elio avrebbe almeno chiesto.....con galanteria ma che avrebbe chiesto.
e poi meglio non chiedere.
tipo i baci no?....mica si chiedono...si danno


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la voglio vedere, la voglio :risata:


guarda, per l'ambito premio, io sono pronto a tutto, sono un seriale


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buttatevi nell'Aniene, porca puttana.


Dillo a lui, scusa.
Sull'argomento culo io non ho fatto o detto niente di strano!


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei nella seconda fase. *Nella terza ti sposi senza sogni, ma non ti preoccupare. con l'andar degli anni può solo andar peggio* :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Voglio vincere il premio Tonino Guerra


:rotfl:

Quindi in teoria per apprezzare il martiremonio, bisognerebbe sposarsi a 20 anni?

Chissà come sarebbe andata se l'avessi fatto...


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè, ma tu così avresti dato ottimo pure ad Hitler. E che è.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè io ci metto tre minuti e tu tre giorni? Merda, ci ho messo più tempo ad aggiornare la lista ieri sera che non a compilarla.


Questa mattina ero un razzo. Concentrata nei miei numeri, vedevo solo numeri. 
Però da quando ha fatto la pause ... ohhh, niente da fare, non rendo più ...
sto solo a ridere come una scema ... mi toccherà fare la nottata ... chi se ne frega,
ne è valsa la pena ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: .... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Quindi in teoria per apprezzare il martiremonio, bisognerebbe sposarsi a 20 anni?
> 
> Chissà come sarebbe andata se l'avessi fatto...


oddio, sono alla base...
cioe' fase...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dillo a lui, scusa.
> Sull'argomento culo io non ho fatto o detto niente di strano!


Ma tu sei arrivata a trent'anni passando per uno più handicappato dell'altro e senza manco la curiosità di vedere com'è farlo da dietro, come non hai fatto nulla di strano? Ma se ti dovrebbero interdire?


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Quindi in teoria per apprezzare il martiremonio, bisognerebbe sposarsi a 20 anni?
> 
> Chissà come sarebbe andata se l'avessi fatto...


Quando ci si sposa a quell'età in genere va male, perché poi ti accorgi che i sogni non si avverano.

Va bene dopo..Quando ti sposi senza sogni. Sei già preparata.

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uno lo conosco
> 
> 
> e due
> Ecco CVD


Che voi fa...

A Elio piace fotografarlo, il mio culo. Ma non me lo chiede.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> NON SPOSATEVI! MAIIII!
> PERCHE ILO MATRIMONIO E' L ARTE DI RISOLVERE IN 2 QUEI PROBLEMI CHE PRIMA, DA SOLA, NON AVEVI....


ma figurati


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Se*



Principessa ha detto:


> Che voi fa...
> 
> A Elio piace fotografarlo, il mio culo. Ma non me lo chiede.


Si inculerà la macchina fotografica?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei arrivata a trent'anni passando per uno più handicappato dell'altro e senza manco la curiosità di vedere com'è farlo da dietro, come non hai fatto nulla di strano? Ma se ti dovrebbero interdire?


dovrebbero....bello.....
proprio un biju'


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei arrivata a trent'anni passando per uno più handicappato dell'altro e senza manco la curiosità di vedere com'è farlo da dietro, come non hai fatto nulla di strano? Ma se ti dovrebbero interdire?


Handicappati de che? Al massimo maccaroni.
Non mi è venuta la curiosità. Qual è il problema? Per me non è una mera pratica sessuale, un gioco, per cui avere curiosità. Dare il culo lo vedo come un atto di sottomissione e fiducia cieca verso l'altro.
Quando avrò voglia di provare certe sensazioni, verrà da sè.
Per ora non è successo.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che voi fa...
> 
> A Elio piace fotografarlo, il mio culo. Ma non me lo chiede.


Lavora ai Beni Cul-turali? Si sa mai che non vuole violare il patrimonio artistico. Con le foto magari ci fa un bel catalogo per portare i turisti in Italia.

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quando ci si sposa a quell'età in genere va male, perché poi ti accorgi che i sogni non si avverano.
> 
> Va bene dopo..Quando ti sposi senza sogni. *Sei già preparata.*
> 
> Buscopann


Per adesso non sono ancora abbastanza cinica da sposarmi, ma ci arriverò.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si inculerà la macchina fotografica?


Ma è proprio strano. 
E' più un uomo erotico, che porco.
Io sono più un animale invece. Il romanticismo e la finezza, a letto, non mi interessano proprio.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Mhh*



Principessa ha detto:


> Ma è proprio strano.
> E' più un uomo erotico, che porco.
> Io sono più un animale invece. Il romanticismo e la finezza, a letto, non mi interessano proprio.


Pippe se ne fa?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Handicappati de che? Al massimo maccaroni.
> Non mi è venuta la curiosità. Qual è il problema? Per me non è una mera pratica sessuale, un gioco, per cui avere curiosità. *Dare il culo lo vedo come un atto di sottomissione e fiducia cieca verso l'altro.
> *Quando avrò voglia di provare certe sensazioni, verrà da sè.
> Per ora non è successo.


Fiducia vabbè (ovviamente ad Elio e compagnia cantante non gli farei lavare manco la macchina, figurati quanto mi posso fidare), ma quindi tu da sposata ti sentiresti sottomessa?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> JB te lo devo dire. E' da ieri che rido ad ogni tuo intervento sull'argomento sesso
> Non ce la faccio più:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ha ragione JB. 

Non si può. E' uno schiaffo alla povertà. E te lo dice uno che ne ha fatte quanto Bertoldo. Io ho conosciuto gente che è andata in crisi perchè aveva la moglie che rifiutava qualsiasi deragliamento dalla missionaria (anche solo a livello di fantasia) e questo Elio è indifferente a tutto. Mi sta venendo in odio.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pippe se ne fa?


AhahahHAHHAhahahHAHAhahahHAHAHAHHAhahHAhhaHAhHAhAHh!


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pippe se ne fa?


Non me ne parla.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Handicappati de che? Al massimo maccaroni.
> Non mi è venuta la curiosità. Qual è il problema? Per me non è una mera pratica sessuale, un gioco, per cui avere curiosità. Dare il culo lo vedo come un atto di sottomissione e fiducia cieca verso l'altro.
> Quando avrò voglia di provare certe sensazioni, verrà da sè.
> Per ora non è successo.



Ma se non ti fidi dell'uomo con cui stai di chi ti fidi?
E poi se lo darai da sposata non ti sentirai sottomessa?
Scusa eh solo per capire


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fiducia vabbè (ovviamente ad Elio e compagnia cantante non gli farei lavare manco la macchina, figurati quanto mi posso fidare), ma quindi tu da sposata ti sentiresti sottomessa?


Non è che da sposata mi sentirei sottomessa. E' che mi sentirei più sua.
E mi farebbe piacere essere dominata e presa dove nessuno l'ha mai fatto.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ha ragione JB.
> 
> Non si può. E' uno schiaffo alla povertà. E te lo dice uno che ne ha fatte quanto Bertoldo. Io ho conosciuto gente che è andata in crisi perchè aveva la moglie che rifiutava qualsiasi deragliamento dalla missionaria (anche solo a livello di fantasia) e questo Elio è indifferente a tutto. Mi sta venendo in odio.


A me Elio sta simpatico. Fotografa i culi..E' un uomo erotico e non porco. Potrei innamorarmene se fossi gay.
Mi sa di artista. Io proverei a dargli in mano un pennello e vedere cosa fa. Se si mette a dipingerle le chiappe lo elevoa  uomo dell'anno

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Come?*



Principessa ha detto:


> Non me ne parla.


Non sai se si smanaccia?


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma se non ti fidi dell'uomo con cui stai di chi ti fidi?*
> E poi se lo darai da sposata non ti sentirai sottomessa?
> Scusa eh solo per capire


Alla domanda sulla sottomissione ho risposto ora.

Certo che mi fido. Ma non abbastanza da sposarmi e da dare il culo.
:smile:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è che da sposata mi sentirei sottomessa. E' che mi sentirei più sua.
> *E mi farebbe piacere essere dominata e presa dove nessuno l'ha mai fatto.*


Prova nel naso

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sai se si smanaccia?


Giuro di no!


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Prova nel naso
> 
> Buscopann



Non ce l'ho mica così grande.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



Principessa ha detto:


> Alla domanda sulla sottomissione ho risposto ora.
> 
> Certo che mi fido. Ma non abbastanza da sposarmi e da dare il culo.
> :smile:


Il culo non è un atto di fiducia.Il culo è sorridere alla vita.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è che da sposata mi sentirei sottomessa. E' che mi sentirei più sua.
> E mi farebbe piacere essere dominata e presa dove nessuno l'ha mai fatto.


Insomma. Tu vorresti questo bradipo più porco così ti chiederebbe pure il culo, che tu concederesti solo previo matrimonio. Solo che lui, che oltre che un addormentato cosmico con meno voglia della salma fredda di un povero sfigato all'obitorio, non si sogna certo di sposarti (oddio, dagli torto) e del culo non gliene fotte una mazza, che chissà manco se si fa le pippe.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Alla domanda sulla sottomissione ho risposto ora.
> 
> Certo che mi fido. Ma non abbastanza da sposarmi e da dare il culo.
> :smile:


Spero tu non stia mettendo le due cose in paragone
Sul fatto che ti sentiresti più sua solo da sposata non capisco.
Puoi sentirti sua anche solo e semplicemente nel momento in cui lo fai
Io mi sono sentita "sua" anche di chi non era mio marito, tutto circoscritto a quel momento


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho mica così grande.


Anche il buchino all'inizio non è così grande..Con la pazienza e la vasilina anche l'elefante va a nozze con la formichina

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ha ragione JB.
> 
> Non si può. E' uno schiaffo alla povertà. E te lo dice uno che ne ha fatte quanto Bertoldo. Io ho conosciuto gente che è andata in crisi perchè aveva la moglie che rifiutava qualsiasi deragliamento dalla missionaria (anche solo a livello di fantasia) *e questo Elio è indifferente a tutto. Mi sta venendo in odio.*


A tutto no, a volte ha dei picchi di passionalità che sorprendono anche me. Una volta mi è saltato addosso senza ritegno solo perchè avevo un paio di mutandine blu.
Ha una sessualità che non capisco... quello è sicuro. E a volte non lo sopporto nemmeno io perchè vorrei fosse più aperto.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Insomma. Tu vorresti questo bradipo più porco così ti chiederebbe pure il culo, che tu concedersti solo previo matrimonio. Solo che lui, che oltre che un addormentato cosmico con meno voglia della salma fredda di un povero sfigato all'obitorio, non si sogna certo di sposarti (oddio, dagli torto) e del culo non gilene fotte una mazza, che chissà manco se si fa le pippe.



ti prego basta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Giuro di no!


Dovresti approfondire il discorso,è importante sapere se si fa pippe e quante....


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Insomma. Tu vorresti questo bradipo più porco così ti chiederebbe pure il culo, che tu concederesti solo previo matrimonio. Solo che lui, che oltre che un addormentato cosmico con meno voglia della salma fredda di un povero sfigato all'obitorio, non si sogna certo di sposarti (oddio, dagli torto) e del culo non gliene fotte una mazza, che chissà manco se si fa le pippe.


E qui bisogna capire:è più grave che non chiede il culo o che non si fa le pippe?


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A tutto no, a volte ha dei picchi di passionalità che sorprendono anche me. Una volta mi è saltato addosso senza ritegno solo perchè avevo un paio di mutandine blu.
> Ha una sessualità che non capisco... quello è sicuro. E a volte non lo sopporto nemmeno io perchè vorrei fosse più aperto.


pure lui ha il periodo blu come picasso


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A tutto no, a volte ha dei picchi di passionalità che sorprendono anche me. *Una volta mi è saltato addosso senza ritegno solo perchè avevo un paio di mutandine blu.
> *Ha una sessualità che non capisco... quello è sicuro. E a volte non lo sopporto nemmeno io perchè vorrei fosse più aperto.


Una passionalità non comune, in effetti.


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Questa mattina ero un razzo. Concentrata nei miei numeri, vedevo solo numeri.
> Però da quando ha fatto la pause ... ohhh, niente da fare, non rendo più ...
> sto solo a ridere come una scema ... mi toccherà fare la nottata ... chi se ne frega,
> ne è valsa la pena ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ....
> ...


idem... solo che io ho una montagna (e non è una metafora) di panni da stirare!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Insomma. Tu vorresti questo bradipo più porco così ti chiederebbe pure il culo, che tu concederesti solo previo matrimonio. Solo che lui, che oltre che un addormentato cosmico *con meno voglia della salma fredda di un povero sfigato all'obitorio*, non si sogna certo di sposarti (oddio, dagli torto) e del culo non gliene fotte una mazza, che chissà manco se si fa le pippe.


E qui ti sbagli. Ha voglia e mi scopa regolarmente.

Ma si attizza soprattutto con la dolcezza e non ama essere volgare o particolarmente porco.

Quanto al matrimonio, a dir la verità sono io che vorrei andarci piano, soprattutto perchè conviviamo da soli 6 mesi.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei arrivata a trent'anni passando per uno più handicappato dell'altro e senza manco la curiosità di vedere com'è farlo da dietro, come non hai fatto nulla di strano? Ma se ti dovrebbero interdire?


Interdizione per non averlo preso nel derrier ...non è contemplata  nel nostro ordinamento giuridico :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> E qui ti sbagli. Ha voglia e mi scopa regolarmente.
> 
> Ma si attizza soprattutto con la dolcezza e non ama essere volgare o particolarmente porco.
> 
> Quanto al matrimonio, a dir la verità sono io che vorrei andarci piano, soprattutto perchè conviviamo da soli 6 mesi.


Che rapporto ha con i pompini?dita al culo?gradisce?


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2014)

vabbè io me ne vado a casa. fate i bravi


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Interdizione per non averlo preso nel derrier ...non è contemplata nel nostro ordinamento giuridico :carneval:


E tu? Dovrebbero interdirti oppure sei in regola?


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi scusino coloro su cui non esprimo alcun giudizio, è solo perché con  loro non ho avuto il piacere d'interloquire o leggerli quanto basta per  farmi un'idea.
> Abbiate comprensione. Prometto che mi documenterò a dovere in tempi brevi.
> Non è quindi superficialità la mia, e neppure non curanza - che Iddio me ne guardi - ma solo ignoranza.
> 
> ...


vedo te e spider come speculari:
lui fa il cattivo ma è buono tu fai il buono ma non lo sei
è una cosa che penso solo io, ovviamente ...uno di quei meandri mentali di cui parlava il mio amato admin


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che rapporto ha con i pompini?dita al culo?gradisce?


Basta basta :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (16 Gennaio 2014)

*ho dimenticato Ultimo!*

Ma come ho fatto!?!?! 

Clà, scusa... rimedio subito: tua moglie e i tuoi figli sono fortunati ad averti accanto! :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si inculerà la macchina fotografica?


Da dove dall'otturatore non credo :singleeye:Questo forum sta diventando demenze.net :singleeye: Pensa se qualcuno avesse avuto intenzione di iscriversi oggi :carneval: Eee' scappato/a


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovresti approfondire il discorso,è importante sapere se si fa pippe e quante....


Certo che si dovrebbe approfondire, hai ragione.
Io sono convinta che la sua "timidezza" e i suoi blocchi siano dovuti all'eccessivo stress e ansia. 
E anche a causa mia, in parte.
Io me lo terrei anche così com'è, senza pippe e senza richiesta di culo, mi va benissimo.
Mi piacerebbe soltanto che fosse più sereno.
:smile:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> Basta basta :rotfl:


Sto cercando di capire...!


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che rapporto ha con i pompini?dita al culo?gradisce?


I pompini li gradisce moltissimo.

Le dita al culo per niente. Nè metterle, nè riceverle.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure lui ha il periodo blu come picasso


Non posso smeraldarti..ma mi sono ribaltato sulla sedia

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto cercando di capire...!


Tu mi fai ridere da sola per strada mentre vado a casa....
Ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedo te e spider come speculari:
> *lui fa il cattivo ma è buono tu fai il buono ma non lo sei
> *è una cosa che penso solo io, ovviamente ...uno di quei meandri mentali di cui parlava il mio amato admin


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Che film di merda.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Appunto*



Principessa ha detto:


> Certo che si dovrebbe approfondire, hai ragione.
> Io sono convinta che la sua "timidezza" e i suoi blocchi siano dovuti all'eccessivo stress e ansia.
> E anche a causa mia, in parte.
> Io me lo terrei anche così com'è, senza pippe e senza richiesta di culo, mi va benissimo.
> ...


La mancanza di pippe,non è indice di serenità.Un uomo sereno ti prende il culo,con i pompini come va?


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mancanza di pippe,non è indice di serenità.Un uomo sereno ti prende il culo,con i pompini come va?


Direi bene


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Certo che si dovrebbe approfondire, hai ragione.
> Io sono convinta che la sua "timidezza" e i suoi blocchi siano dovuti all'eccessivo stress e ansia.
> *E anche a causa mia, in parte.
> *Io me lo terrei anche così com'è, senza pippe e senza richiesta di culo, mi va benissimo.
> ...


Mollalo e vedrai che rinascerà come la fenice.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una passionalità non comune, in effetti.


La smetti di essere caustico :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Mh*



Principessa ha detto:


> I pompini li gradisce moltissimo.
> 
> Le dita al culo per niente. Nè metterle, nè riceverle.


mhh,no non vi vedo affini,e sta cosa delle pippe,non mi convince.Quando esce dal bagno ha gli occhi lucidi?


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mancanza di pippe,non è indice di serenità.Un uomo sereno ti prende il culo,con i pompini come va?


Un uomo senza pippe è come Superpippo senza noccioline.

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mollalo e vedrai che rinascerà come la fenice.


Siamo stati lontani due anni e lui è stato con un'altra per nove mesi. Non è rinato lui e non sono rinata io.
Anzi, lui era proprio... una nave trascinata dagli eventi. Da iperattivo diventò un fannullone.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> mhh,no non vi vedo affini,e sta cosa delle pippe,non mi convince.Quando esce dal bagno ha gli occhi lucidi?


Direi di no!


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> mhh,no non vi vedo affini,e sta cosa delle pippe,non mi convince.Quando esce dal bagno ha gli occhi lucidi?


magari ha le emorroidi.scusate, devo sempre rovinare la vostra libido:mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mancanza di pippe,non è indice di serenità.Un uomo sereno ti prende il culo,con i pompini come va?


Collega, che te ne pare di questo quadro sintomatico? Qual'è la diagnosi?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Siamo stati lontani due anni e lui è stato con un'altra per nove mesi. Non è rinato lui e non sono rinata io.
> Anzi, lui era proprio... una nave trascinata dagli eventi. Da iperattivo diventò un fannullone.


Eiacula in faccia?come viene?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tu? Dovrebbero interdirti oppure sei in regola?


Io son in regola ...già testata ...:rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari ha le emorroidi.scusate, devo sempre rovinare la vostra libido:mrgreen:


Daje... 
Me lo state massacrando!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io son in regola ...già testata ...:rotfl:


Ok, ma collaudi e revisioni? Hai un regolare contratto di manutenzione programmata?


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eiacula in faccia?come viene?


Ovunque ma non in faccia.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ovunque ma non in faccia.


Scusa se chiedo, ma non era contrario al fatto che tu parlassi del sesso tra voi due qui sopra fino a ieri?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> mhh,no non vi vedo affini,e sta cosa delle pippe,non mi convince.Quando esce dal bagno ha gli occhi lucidi?


E che indizio è'? Potrebbe aver sniffato, sforzato troppo, essergli andato il sapone sugli occhi :carneval:


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa se chiedo, ma non era contrario al fatto che tu parlassi del sesso tra voi due qui sopra fino a ieri?


Si, è contrario.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ovunque ma non in faccia.


Perchè no?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ok, ma collaudi e revisioni? Hai un regolare contratto di manutenzione programmata?


Revisione prossima :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Collega, che te ne pare di questo quadro sintomatico? Qual'è la diagnosi?


Allora,mi manca il parametro pippe,un paramentro fondamentale.Senza il marcatore pippe ogni diagnosi è fallace.Comunque,il paziente denota una sessualità introversa e infantile,non ha creatività,scopa regolare,ma non basta.Sto cercando di acquisire elementi sulle schizzate,e su dove gli aggrada eiaculare,aspettiamo un attimo...


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*noooo*



Principessa ha detto:


> Ovunque ma non in faccia.


Noooo!Non ti schizza in faccia?Che rapporto ha con la madre?ha sorelle?Mi sa di si vero,e morboso con la madre?


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,mi manca il parametro pippe,un paramentro fondamentale.Senza il marcatore pippe ogni diagnosi è fallace.Comunque,il paziente denota una sessualità introversa e infantile,non ha creatività,scopa regolare,ma non basta.Sto cercando di acquisire elementi sulle schizzate,e su dove gli aggrada eiaculare,aspettiamo un attimo...


Te l'ho scritto.
Diagnosi corretta, purtroppo!
Sulla creatività, non è proprio assente, ma è comunque rara.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,mi manca il parametro pippe,un paramentro fondamentale.Senza il marcatore pippe ogni diagnosi è fallace.Comunque,il paziente denota una sessualità introversa e infantile,non ha creatività,scopa regolare,ma non basta.Sto cercando di acquisire elementi sulle schizzate,e su dove gli aggrada eiaculare,aspettiamo un attimo...


anche tu ricercatore? come la macedone?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E che indizio è'? Potrebbe aver sniffato, sforzato troppo, essergli andato il sapone sugli occhi :carneval:


GLi occhi da pippa sono facilmente riconoscibili dai...!A me si vede benissimo,per questo porto spesso occhiali da sole.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ok*



Principessa ha detto:


> Te l'ho scritto.
> Diagnosi corretta, purtroppo!
> Sulla creatività, non è proprio assente, ma è comunque rara.


Ha sorelle?con la madre che rapporto ha?


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noooo!Non ti schizza in faccia?Che rapporto ha con la madre?ha sorelle?Mi sa di si vero,e morboso con la madre?


Queste son cose troppo private, si incazza davvero se ne parlo!  Poi sono cavoli miei...
Diciamo che è vissuto sempre in un contesto molto protettivo nei suoi riguardi.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> GLi occhi da pippa sono facilmente riconoscibili dai...!A me si vede benissimo,per questo porto spesso occhiali da sole.


In effetti hai ragione ... Gli occhi post orgasmo son ben individuabili


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Queste son cose troppo private, si incazza davvero se ne parlo!  Poi sono cavoli miei...*
> Diciamo che è vissuto sempre in un contesto molto protettivo nei suoi riguardi.


E invece parlare di pompini, dita nel culo, schizzate e via dicendo sono cose meno private? Interessante..

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Eccolo*



Principessa ha detto:


> Queste son cose troppo private, si incazza davvero se ne parlo!  Poi sono cavoli miei...
> Diciamo che è vissuto sempre in un contesto molto protettivo nei suoi riguardi.


L'avevo capito,secondo me ha una sorella o due.Vabbè,adesso fammi elaborare,sto studiando,ma sarebbe importante sapere che rapporto ha con le pippe!


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E invece parlare di pompini, dita nel culo, schizzate e via dicendo sono cose meno private? Interessante..
> 
> Buscopann


Io non sono sicuramente riservata sulle mie pratiche sessuali.

Sulla famiglia si, però.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti hai ragione ... Gli occhi post orgasmo son ben individuabili


E si io mi intossico di pippe,purtroppo non riesco a smettere....


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si, è contrario.


Embè? Basta no?


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'avevo capito,secondo me ha una sorella o due.Vabbè,adesso fammi elaborare,sto studiando,ma sarebbe importante sapere che rapporto ha con le pippe!


Secondo me si coccola molto poco! Anche se non me ne parla mai, lo so.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Embè? Basta no?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Allora*



Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me si coccola molto poco! Anche se non me ne parla mai, lo so.


Domani sarò più preciso.Resta il fatto che non sei a conoscenza se il tuo uomo si smanaccia o meno...non va bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si io mi intossico di pippe,purtroppo non riesco a smettere....


Ma la tua compagna


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Domani sarò più preciso.Resta il fatto che non sei a conoscenza se il tuo uomo si smanaccia o meno...non va bene.


I know...

Quanto VORREI che scrivesse qui, che si confrontasse con altre persone (non con me, con VOI)... che vedesse altri punti di vista...

Non perchè gli altri hanno la verità in tasca, ma per aprirsi un pochino, per superare certi blocchi.

E' così chiuso a volte da farmi paura. Mi credi che dopo 11 anni e mezzo lo conosco poco?


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma la tua compagna


Non è a conoscenza della cosa ovviamente,la pippa è il mio momento egoistico,ci sono io e lei,toglietemi tutto,ma non le mie zaganelle.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Ecco*



Principessa ha detto:


> I know...
> 
> Quanto VORREI che scrivesse qui, che si confrontasse con altre persone (non con me, con VOI)... che vedesse altri punti di vista...
> 
> ...


Infatti....!


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma la tua compagna


Dai Flamme nun me scadè così... 

Pure io ogni tanto mi masturbo. Non come quando non convivevo, però lo faccio.
 Lo trovo un modo molto bello per coccolarmi e scaricare la tensione.


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Brava*



Principessa ha detto:


> Dai Flamme nun me scadè così...
> 
> Pure io ogni tanto mi masturbo. Non come quando non convivevo, però lo faccio.
> Lo trovo un modo molto bello per coccolarmi e scaricare la tensione.


Pensa cosa sarei senza pippe....no dico.....pensa.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Senza ditalini io divento incazzata e tesa. A volte mi è venuta anche la tachicardia...


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Senza ditalini io divento incazzata e tesa. A volte mi è venuta anche la tachicardia...


ti capisco!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è a conoscenza della cosa ovviamente,la pippa è il mio momento egoistico,ci sono io e lei,toglietemi tutto,ma non le mie zaganelle.:rotfl:


Ok ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dai Flamme nun me scadè così...
> 
> Pure io ogni tanto mi masturbo. Non come quando non convivevo, però lo faccio.
> Lo trovo un modo molto bello per coccolarmi e scaricare la tensione.


Ma certo tutti ...mica solo:mrgreen: tu però mi aveva incuriosito la frequenza piuttosto che l'atto in se


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Allora*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok ... :mrgreen:


Allora con sta porcellana che dovemo da faà?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora con sta porcellana che dovemo da faà?


Troverò chi la spolvera :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedo te e spider come speculari:
> lui fa il cattivo ma è buono tu fai il buono ma non lo sei
> è una cosa che penso solo io, ovviamente ...uno di quei meandri mentali di cui parlava il mio amato admin


Non è un meandro mentale, è molto più semplicemente un pregiudizio.
Mica esistono solo i pregiudizi maroscopicamente tali (contro le persone di colore, gli ebrei, i napoletani ecc.), ci sono anche quelli più elementari, nei confronti del modo di porsi a pelle delle persone. O di scrivere.
Purtroppo in questo non esiste reciprocità: mi sforzo di percepirti come antipatica o negativa, non ci riesco.
E non è che mi sforzo: è proprio indifferenza tendente al quasi simpatico


----------



## Sole (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Oltre che ipocrita aggiungo IDIOTA. E' evidente che ogni giudizio dato QUI, si riferisca a ciò che si legge QUI.
> 
> E QUI, su questo forum, tu mi sembri molto ipocrita. Ti atteggi a gran donna ma secondo me, da tutto quello che scrivi, non lo sei.
> 
> ...


Ma grandonna di che? Ma sicura di che? Ho passato due anni a scrivere qui mentre facevo psicoterapia e prendevo antidepressivi, senza sapere cosa fare della mia vita. E se c'è una che qui sopra ha sofferto (fino alle lacrime eh, non mi vergogno a dirlo) per gli insulti che piovevano (anonimi e non) quella sono io. Ma che film hai visto?

Io non ci tengo a fare la grandonna, anzi. Ho tante fragilità, tanti sensi di colpa...e me li porto dentro sempre. Ovvio che poi quando.scrivo qui sopra cerco di essere più razionale e riflessiva.

E certo che siamo nel virtuale, ci mancherebbe. Ma proprio per questo il giudizio che hai dato (ipocrita=vuoi fare la grandonna ma fuori di qui non lo sei) io non lo accetto da parte di chi sa come sono solo sulla base di pettegolezzi o pregiudizi nati leggendo qua e là.

Ipocrita è un insulto e non ha niente a che fare col virtuale, per questo ti contraddici da sola.

E la tua malafede viene fuori quando tiri fuori il mio compagno. Dal nulla e senza ragione.

E questo mi fa riflettere sul fatto che ogni volta che io scrivo, qualcuno legge me e anche Alex. Anche se non c'è. Anche se non c'entra una cippa. Anche se io e lui abbiamo idee opposte e modi opposti qui dentro e fuori e ci scorniamo per questo...eppure riuscite sempre a mescolarci e a confonderci.

Personalmente ti ho sempre trovato simpatica e ricordo di aver sempre avuto scambi positivi con te. Ma puoi essere la persona più simpatica del mondo: se mi dai dell'ipocrita io ti mando a fare in culo.

Ora vado a preparare la cena per il mio compagno rissoso e psicopatico insultatore di troie e affini. Buona serata.


----------



## Sole (16 Gennaio 2014)

Ah, e tranquilla che si tromba tanto e bene, il sesso funziona alla grande. Nessuna rabbia repressa, solo un po' di insonnia.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Lode sempre*

al maschio pipparolo. Anatema [cit.Minerva] a tutti gli altri.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma grandonna di che? Ma sicura di che? Ho passato due anni a scrivere qui mentre facevo psicoterapia e prendevo antidepressivi, senza sapere cosa fare della mia vita. E se c'è una che qui sopra ha sofferto (fino alle lacrime eh, non mi vergogno a dirlo) per gli insulti che piovevano (anonimi e non) quella sono io. *Ma che film hai visto?
> *
> *Io non ci tengo a fare la grandonna, anzi. *Ho tante fragilità, tanti sensi di colpa...e me li porto dentro sempre. Ovvio che poi quando.scrivo qui sopra cerco di essere più razionale e riflessiva.
> 
> ...


Attenzione, tu pensi che il mio giudizio si riferisca al fuori, ma ti sbagli proprio. 
Io mi riferisco solo e unicamente a molte cose che hai postato qui e alla tua (non)reazione a certe cose che vengono postate dal tuo compagno.

Io sono rimasta basita quando è entrato e ha dato della troia a Chiara. Mi aspettavo, visto che ho sempre pensato che tu fossi una donna con certi principi e una certa apertura mentale, un minimo di ... ehm... reazione.
E ho pensato che evidentemente, questi principi sul forum per te vengono meno, talvolta.

Posso pensare che tu sia ipocrita per questo senza scomodare la tua vita e le tue sofferenze che non conosco e non mi permetto di giudicare?

Posso pensare che tu sia ipocrita perchè trasmetti un'immagine di te che si smentisce, a volte, dalle cose che (non)scrivi?

Sinceramente mi dispiace proprio che tu te la sia presa tanto, al punto da mandarmi a fanculo.

Bastava chiedere perchè. Io rispondo a tutto, non ho problemi. E ogni giudizio, ripeto, non è il dito puntato, o la presunzione di sapere chissà cosa. Io leggo e penso. Punto.


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> *Ah, e tranquilla che si tromba tanto e bene, il sesso funziona alla grande. *Nessuna rabbia repressa, solo un po' di insonnia.


 Ottimo!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Attenzione, tu pensi che il mio giudizio si riferisca al fuori, ma ti sbagli proprio.
> Io mi riferisco solo e unicamente a molte cose che hai postato qui e alla tua (non)reazione a certe cose che vengono postate dal tuo compagno.
> 
> Io sono rimasta basita quando è entrato e ha dato della troia a Chiara. Mi aspettavo, visto che ho sempre pensato che tu fossi una donna con certi principi e una certa apertura mentale, un minimo di ... ehm... reazione.
> ...



Si ma rispondi pure ai miei whazzapp pero


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Si ma rispondi pure ai miei whazzapp pero


Fatto! tra poco posto.... :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Fatto! tra poco posto.... :carneval:


Ohibo'....udite udite


----------



## Principessa (16 Gennaio 2014)

Vi saluto, sto uscendo. 
Domani vi posto la voce di Elio! Se vuole... se non mi picchia per tutto quello che ho scritto qui...


----------



## Fantastica (16 Gennaio 2014)

*@Tuba*

... mi hai ignorata! Peggiore cosa non c'è


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2014)

Anais
*Andrea53*  signorile
*AnnaBlume *latinista dentro e fuori 
*Annuccia *candida
*Bender* sfortunato
*Brunetta* ha una scopa infilata nel culo, ma è coerente
*Calipso* in attesa di nuove avventure
*Chedire* rassegnata, ma lucida
*Chiara Matraini *una stronza
*Circe* costretta
Clementine Krucynski *(Quintina) *una parola è poco due son troppe, non si parla mai delle donne con cui si è stati/e a letto :rotfl:
*Contepinceton *convinto, sensibile, furbetto 
*Danny* speranzoso
*DanielaCala *furbetta pure lei
*Disincantata* una che non si perde in ciance
*Diletta* maestrina 
*Daniele* non è fatto per questo mondo
*Eagle *dignitoso
*Eliade* spiritosa
Elio
*Erab *misterioso
Eretteo
*Fantastica* generosa
*Farfalla* un porto sicuro, un'amica vera che sa ascoltare
*Feather* sognatore
*Fiammetta* equilibrata e colta
*Flavia *sommessa e leggera, non vuole disturbare
*Free  *dinamica, battuta pronta
*Gas *
Giorgiocan
*Hellseven * ha ispirato goethe per i dolori del giovane wherter
*Hornby *non la capisco
*Innominata *ricca di tutto
*Lolapal*  delicata e di buonsenso (troppo)
*Jon* lo leggo sempre volentieri, sarebbe un buon mediatore
*Joey Blow* chiara matraini al maschile
*Lunaiena* finta tonta
*Lui *malinconico
*Lothar57 *paraculo 
*Leda *mi ricorda il buddha nero in nirvana che vidi nello sry lanka
*Marietto *preciso
*Mary 80*  si vende male
*Massinfedele *vissuto
*Millepensieri* una macchina da guerra
Mic
*Minerva* sorella maggiore
*MissAcacia* uno scricciolo di cui avere cura
Morfeo78 
*MK *new age
*Nausicaa* come la ginestra leopardiana sulle pendici del vesuvio
*Nate* giramondo
*Net *bella
*Occhiverdi* paziente
*Oscuro* il cavaliere solitario 
*Principessa* una che cadrà sempre in piedi grazie alle sue personali risorse
*PresidentLBJ *una mente elevata
*Perplesso* un gentleman d'altri tempi
*Passante *una persona equilibrata che sa mettere a propio agio chiunque
*Quibbelqurz * quello con cui andrei sempre a farmi una birra
*Rabarbaro *troppo colto per me
*Realista1* uno che ha cannato il nick
*Rosa* indecisa, troppo ferma sull'immagine
*Sbriciolata *nel mio immaginario la madre ideale
*Scared *come rosa
*Scrittore* non riesco a leggerlo, limite mio
*Sienne* una che sa cosa vuol dire lottare
*Simy *dolcissima e generosa come poche
Sole
*Spider* schizzato
*Tesla* altra macchina da guerra
*The Cheater *uno che sa stare al mondo
*Tubarao* un riposo per l'anima
*Tebe *una donna che sceglierei come precettrice per mia figlia
*Ultimo *uno che non sa stare fermo, che si spende senza pensarci due volte
*Viola *di Mare bella
*Wolf *ancora non l'ho focalizzato
*Zod* pesante come zio fedi


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anais
> *Andrea53*  signorile
> *AnnaBlume *latinista dentro e fuori
> *Annuccia *candida
> ...


vissuto nel senso stagionato?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vissuto nel senso stagionato?



no, nel senso che hai un gran vissuto


----------



## massinfedele (16 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, nel senso che hai un gran vissuto


ma anche stagionato ci stava.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... mi hai ignorata! Peggiore cosa non c'è


Occhio che se non fai i compiti finisce che dovrò sculacciarti.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhio che se non fai i compiti finisce che dovrò sculacciarti.


Hai sentito che chicca che ti ho lasciato si..?!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Hai sentito che chicca che ti ho lasciato si..?!


No.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Indovinello malizioso*

Trova l'intruso 

Per ora dicono di Fantastica:

virago wanna be. Confusa più che altro, però per lo meno è felice, come la Consoli. (JB)

sensuale e filosofa (Principessa)

cappero lo dice il nick fantastica .... Una fucina di perché (Fiammetta)

Donna con la D maiuscola,mi eccita il suo lato oscuro..........! (Oscuro)

di una simpatia unica, tagliente e coglie sempre il punto (miss acacia)

A furia di ostentare erudizione, snobismo, progressismo, termini forbiti, ecc. si rende una macchietta, nonostante sporadiche intuizioni. (PresidentlLBJ)

mistero fitto (Free)

spesso non condivido quello che scrive ma indubbiamente una con le idee chiare (farfalla)

....pratica... e con grande capacità di analisi (Calipso)

ama studiare e studiando spero riesca a scarnificare e discernere tra la scrittura e le persone. Perchè un conto è studiarle, un conto è la vera facciata di queste e non quello che esprimono scrivendo (Ultimo)

sei intelligente, sensibile, con tanto amore ... una filosofa ... ti leggo molto volentieri (Sienne)

intelligente, colta, una persona razionale, certe volte cinica (lolapal)

ottima (hellseven)

generosa (Chiara Matraini)


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Trova l'intruso
> 
> Per ora dicono di Fantastica:
> 
> ...


PresidentLBJ?


----------



## Fantastica (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> PresidentLBJ?


Eh sì. Provi a immaginare anche solo un vago motivo?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh sì. Provi a immaginare anche solo un vago motivo?


Non gliel'hai smollata?


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Senza ditalini io divento incazzata e tesa. A volte mi è venuta anche la tachicardia...



Io li ho mangiati questa sera nel minestrone di verdure, buonissimi!
 (li ho mangiati davvero)
ahahahah

ciao principessa 'sul pisello'


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2014)

*Manca Nicola*

*Nicola*: uno che se la caverà bene


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per Uomo intendo uno che non si esprimerebbe mai come stai facendo tu ora.
> 
> Non è questione di tatto o sensibilità ma di eleganza.
> Tu non ce l'hai e dunque non mi arraperesti manco un po'.



:up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> manco io............................................. OLOGRAMMA



L'uomo misterioso!

Buon anno.


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' vero, manchi, ma hai meno di trenta messaggi in circa un anno. Voglio dire, se ti limiti a leggere senza scrivere mai nulla non è che ci sia poi molto da dire sul tuo conto, tranne che hai un avatar che probabilmente farebbe bagnare Brunetta.



Mannaggia, e che c'entra Brunetta con Ologramma. Ma lei non si è mai preoccupata delle tue mutande, lasciala serena Marlon carissimo.


----------



## sienne (16 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mannaggia, e che c'entra Brunetta con Ologramma. Ma lei non si è mai preoccupata delle tue mutande, lasciala serena Marlon carissimo.



Ciao disincantata,


ma, forse gli piace accoppiare i personaggi / utenti ... 
qualcosa avrà fiutato, e collegato i due ... 

o solo stuzzicare Bruni, che sa rispondere, quando si mette ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'uomo misterioso!
> 
> Buon anno.





disincantata ha detto:


> Mannaggia, e che c'entra Brunetta con Ologramma. Ma lei non si è mai preoccupata delle tue mutande, lasciala serena Marlon carissimo.


A Brunetta piace molto Matrix, la trilogia cinematografica. L'avatar di Ologramma è Neo, il protagonista.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> vissuto nel senso stagionato?


Ah ah sei pure stagionatello ... Come il prosciutto !!!:mrgreen: Scherzo ovviamente :up:


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

Mancano anche Divina e Ecate 
(sono tentata di rispondere a voce e postare l'mp3 nel thread: "Voci" :singleeye


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Mancano anche Divina e Ecate
> (sono tentata di rispondere a voce e postare l'mp3 nel thread: "Voci" :singleeye


Io lo faccio  domani voglio vedere cose se  riesco a zippare da iPad boh ...


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

su molti non ho
espresso un parere
perchè non ho letto molto di loro


Anais
Andrea53
AnnaBlume intelligente, e colta
Annuccia
Bender deve raddrizzare la spina dorsale
Brunetta intelligente, e materna
Calipso
Chedire
Chiara Matraini intelligente, coerente, una donna in gamba
Circe
Clementine Krucynski (Quintina)
Contepinceton troppo personaggio, 
Danny
DanielaCala
Disincantata
Diletta
Daniele spero che abbia voltato pagina
Eagle
Eliade allegra, ironica, ha il sole inside
Elio
Erab
Eretteo 
Fantastica una persona 
Farfalla leggiadra
Feather
Fiammetta briosa ed intelligente
Flavia
Free simpatica
Gas miaooooooooooo
Giorgiocan una persona in ricostruzione, arriverà ben presto alla serenità
Hellseven il rock non è nelle apparenze ma nell'anima, e lui è rock!
Hornby
Innominata
Lolapal una scalatrice, arriverà presto in vetta
Jon
Joey Blow troppo personaggio, 
Lunaiena ironica, intelligente, un poco ruvida
Lui un grande schef
Lothar57 coerente nella sua incoerenza
Leda una gran donna
Marietto il wikipedia della musica, un galantuomo
Mary 80
Massinfedele
Millepensieri una donna di grande pazienza e forza
Mic
Minerva elegante, sofisticata, a volte scivola su alcuni vocaboli
MissAcacia non conta fino a 3, agisce di pancia è spontanea e genuina
Morfeo78
MK
Nausicaa mamma mammosa
Nate
Net
Occhiverdi
Ologramma troppo chiaccherone e prolisso
Oscuro mi ricordi tanto una persona, un galantuomo
Principessa spontanea e genuina
PresidentLBJ ruvido ma schietto
Perplesso colto, intelligente, ha una mente analitica
Passante colto, intelligente, scrive con testa e cuore
Quibbelqurz ha un senso dell'umorismo teutonico
Rabarbaro colto, coltissimo
Realista1
Rosa una donna che vive un'altalena di emozioni
Sbriciolata ironica, mamma mammosa
Scared
Scrittore pubblica un libro se non lo hai ancora fatto
Sienne analitica, molto riflessiva
Simy una persona incredibilmente buona
Sole
Tesla seria e pacata
Spider una persona che deve ritrovare la sua serenità
The Cheater
Tubarao simpatico
Tebe ironica, affronta la vita con la giusta dose di leggerezza, a volte troppo personaggio
Ultimo un galantuomo
Viola di Mare una gentildonna
Wolf
Zod


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2014)

Per quanto io mi sforzi....
Non riesco a pensare ad alcunchè di nessuno di voi...
Non riesco a trovare nessun termine...

Ho letto tre pagine di 3d e poi mi sono chiesto che cosa penso di quei nick...

Nulla...

Vediamo è come mi si chiedesse che cosa penso delle note in un brano musicale...
O che penso di una data opera musicale...

L'unica associazione che mi è venuta di getto e permane è:
Spider musica di Skriabin.
Sinfonia in do minore numero 3.

Sarà per questo che non sono molto bravo a dare appellativi alle persone.

Tante volte mi sembra come di trovarmi difronte un manipolo di persone che brancolano nel buio...
Tutto lì...


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

71 pagine
un successone questo 3d
:smile:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Che noia..ma tutti complimenti vi fate? Neppure qualche insulto? Non c'è più il Forum di una volta

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> 71 pagine
> un successone questo 3d
> :smile:


Ma "troppo personaggio"? Cioè, in che senso?


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che noia..ma tutti complimenti vi fate? Neppure qualche insulto? Non c'è più il Forum di una volta
> 
> Buscopann


che vuoi non ci sono nemmeno
le stagioni di una volta
ma l'unico con cui ho litigato qui
non c'è più credo sia ad Hollywood


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> che vuoi non ci sono nemmeno
> le stagioni di una volta
> ma l'unico con cui ho litigato qui
> non c'è più credo sia ad Hollywood


Che sia l'unico col quale non dovevi litigare? Magari ti cambiava la vita se sta a Hollywood 

Buscotrans


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> che vuoi non ci sono nemmeno
> le stagioni di una volta
> ma l'unico con cui ho litigato qui
> non c'è più credo sia ad Hollywood


Hollywood :singleeye: Spero non abbia vinto nessun oscar :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma "troppo personaggio"? Cioè, in che senso?


nel senso che qui
ogni persona mostra di se
quello che si sente
(e ci mancherebbe altro)
mi dai l'impressione 
di essere incastrato in un ruolo
per cui mostri solo il personaggio
e non la tua persona,
credo che nella vita tu non sia così
come ti mostri qui


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Mancano anche Divina e Ecate
> (sono tentata di rispondere a voce e postare l'mp3 nel thread: "Voci" :singleeye


Non ho idea di chi siano. Forse Ecate sì. Vabbè, parlane tu. Comunque se rispondi a voce fai un discorso di mezz'ora, a meno che per ogni nick tu non ti limiti ad un secco "yeh" oppure "meh".


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che sia l'unico col quale non dovevi litigare? Magari ti cambiava la vita se sta a Hollywood
> 
> Buscotrans


non credo 
mi ha detto che me rosico
perchè magno troppo
da come scrivo ha intuito la mia taglia
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hollywood :singleeye: Spero non abbia vinto nessun oscar :carneval:


non credo
lui usciva solo con modelle
magari è regista, chissà


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> nel senso che qui
> ogni persona mostra di se
> quello che si sente
> (e ci mancherebbe altro)
> ...


Ovviamente sono enormemente più complesso ed affascinante, ma questa a caratteri è una discreta approssimazione, benchè riduttiva.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> nel senso che qui
> ogni persona mostra di se
> quello che si sente
> (e ci mancherebbe altro)
> ...


Siamo tutti un po' personaggi in questo Forum. Più ci stai e più lo diventi, lo coltivi. E' fisiologico. C'è chi lo fa un po' meno e chi un po' di più..ma tutti quanti recitiamo un poco qui dentro

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho idea di chi siano. Forse Ecate sì. Vabbè, parlane tu. Comunque se rispondi a voce fai un discorso di mezz'ora, a meno che per ogni nick tu non ti limiti ad un secco "yeh" oppure "meh".


Per molti non spenderei nemmeno un _mmm... _


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non credo
> mi ha detto che me rosico
> perchè magno troppo
> da come scrivo ha intuito la mia taglia
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Da quello che dice invece tu hai intuito la taglia del suo cervello immagino 

Buscopann


----------



## Divì (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Jon c'è. Però oh, gente che almeno una volta l'anno scrive qualcosa, che sennò che stamo affà?


Io non mi offendo, pero' anche se non scrivo sono sempre qui, neh?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Per molti non spenderei nemmeno un _mmm... _


Più che altro spero proprio che un "mmm..." tu lo spenda per pochi.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Io non mi offendo, pero' anche se non scrivo sono sempre qui, neh?


Se non scrivi non ci sei.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente sono enormemente *più complesso ed affascinante, *ma questa a caratteri è una discreta approssimazione, benchè riduttiva.


Ma va ci avrei scommesso :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Io non mi offendo, pero' anche se non scrivo sono sempre qui, neh?



Mica tutti si dimenticano, eh 

:kiss:


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente sono enormemente più complesso ed affascinante, ma questa a caratteri è una discreta approssimazione, benchè riduttiva.


soprattutto sei modesto
posso essere più precisa
ma potrei risultare delicata
come una badilata di cemento


----------



## Leda (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro spero proprio che un "mmm..." tu lo spenda per pochi.


:rotfl: Non in quel senso, cretino!!


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Da quello che dice invece tu hai intuito la taglia del suo cervello immagino
> 
> Buscopann


XXS?
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2014)

E vi siete dimenticati di lei...
Duchessa...eheheheheeheheh....

bubbubububububbubu...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> soprattutto sei modesto
> posso essere più precisa
> ma potrei risultare delicata
> come una badilata di cemento


Vai, cementificami tutto.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> XXS?
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Magrissimo, ma con tanto di cellulite :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando tua moglie si da una calmata...!:rotfl:


ma lo vedi quanta differenza di stile,
Bocchigiò... se le presa con me... tu con mia moglie.
già si vede chi dei due porta i pantaloni!!!!!
attento però che Bocchigiò, ti sborra in culo...lui è molto pragmatico, fagli indossare.... il fantasmino.
tu sei infimo, altro che... hai una risata da caserma e una comicità da lando buzzanca
ma essere infimi, non porta a nessun risultato
se non a denigrare se stessi.
pensi di fare una bella figura e di ottenere il dolore di una persona ...
infangando quello che gli sta attorno.
come se io dovessi sempre parlare e parlare del tuo cazzetto piccolo, piccolo...
e ricordartelo e ricordartelo, ma già fai di tuo.
perchè lo sai che..che è vero.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Magrissimo, ma con tanto di cellulite :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


ti stai candidando
come il secondo con cui 
potrei litigare...
attento :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti stai candidando
> come il secondo con cui
> potrei litigare...
> attento :mrgreen:


Sapendo che il primo è finito a Hollywood..io mi accontenterei dei Caraibi. Quando si comincia?

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2014)

Cominciamo domani però. E' pronta la cena. Il bimbo dorme e la moglie è rientrata dal corso di taglio e cucito. La vita familiare mi chiama.
Buona serata

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non credo
> lui usciva solo con modelle
> magari è regista, chissà


Ma chi era? Ballerino?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *
> 
> AnnaBlume *Sempre detto che Sex & The City ha fatto più danni della grandine.
> *Annuccia *Hmm! A quella se le capitavi sotto non è detto che la raccontavi.
> ...


Volevo leggere tutto prima di commentare ma mi hai fatto ridere più di JB :-D


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cominciamo domani però. E' pronta la cena. Il bimbo dorme e la moglie è rientrata dal corso di taglio e cucito. La vita familiare mi chiama.
> Buona serata
> 
> Buscopann



ma sei proprio sicuro,che era taglio e cucito...
uccì, uccì, sento odor di...


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vai, cementificami tutto.



ma sei in cerca 
di complimenti o insulti?

la vita a volte è molto complicata
ebbene in generale
esistono tre categorie di utenti qui
e questo credo dipenda sia dall'indole
ma soprattutto dallo stato emotivo
in cui si trovano 
ci sono persone che
leggono con il cervello
altri leggono con i genitali
e una piccolissima 
parte con il cuore
a volte mi dai l'impressione
che leggi con il cervello
ma rispondi con i genitali
questo fa parte del personaggio
ogni tanto ti sbagli e mostri la persona


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sapendo che il primo è finito a Hollywood..io mi accontenterei dei Caraibi. Quando si comincia?
> 
> Buscopann


non ho tempo
sto pissicanalizzzando JB
è una cosa lunga
accomodati in sala d'attesa
e leggiti un giornale:smile:


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma sei in cerca
> di complimenti o insulti?
> 
> la vita a volte è molto complicata
> ...



ma mica devi cercare la coerenza...


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma chi era? Ballerino?


il nome non lo ricordo
mi sfugge in questo momento
ma usciva solo con donne bellissime
toniche, sane
alte 1,70 peso 45 Kg max
insomma con le donne barbie
e se non mi sbaglio diceva
di avere 35 anni 
e di avere una cattedra in università
lo conosci?:nuke:


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma mica devi cercare la coerenza...


quella ho smesso da quel dì
di cercarla...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma sei in cerca
> di complimenti o insulti?


A volte coincidono per come la vedo io.



Flavia ha detto:


> la vita a volte è molto complicata
> ebbene in generale
> esistono tre categorie di utenti qui
> e questo credo dipenda sia dall'indole
> ...


Quindi io sarei un misto tra la prima e la seconda categoria. Diciamo una quarta, una cosa a sè. Va bene. Guarda: a me realmente non è che interessa più di tanto convincerti (te o chiunque) che non è che avrei motivo di fare il personaggio su un forum per un anno e più. 
Quando dico che sono molto più complesso (ed affascinante) di una riduzione su un forum è evidente che il motivo è che per sua natura un forum ha delle limitazioni all'espressione di sè. Tutti noi le soffriamo, nel senso che tutti sono per forza di cose molto più sfaccettati dal vivo che non per quello che scrivono qui, ma quando dico che questa qui è una mia buona approssimazione, dico che reggere un personaggio come me, eventualmente, sarebbe di gran lunga troppo oneroso anche per me stesso, se dovessi farlo di proposito. 
A volte esce la persona perchè a volte mi comporto in un modo, a volte in un altro. Dipende, ma sono sempre io. Non sono dell'umore adatto, a volte. A volte cambiano le persone. A volte le circostanze. A volte non mi va, a volte sì. Dipende, dipende. Non sono lunatico, ma ragiono a modo mio, come tu ragioni a modo tuo, e non è che se reagisco in un modo piuttosto che come faresti tu nella medesima situazione vuol dire che IO sono il personaggio uscito dalla mia stessa fantasia, vuol dire che siamo semplicemente diversi.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> il nome non lo ricordo
> mi sfugge in questo momento
> ma usciva solo con donne bellissime
> toniche, sane
> ...


Maurizio, e chi se lo scorda.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

sai qual è per te ora la fregatura, j?
è che ormai non puoi più parlare di un forum di disagiati come se fossi uno di passaggio perché ci sei dentro ufficialmente e questo tred ti consacra utente medio , disagiato quanto basta.


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A volte coincidono per come la vedo io.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo ragionerei , prima di scriver...
ma si sa,il lavoro h24... annuisce le forze, quelle mentali s'intende.
tra te e un multinick cambia qualcosa?
cosa fai di proposito... l'impianto al cinese di turno?
secondo me di proposito non fai proprio nulla se non trastullarti...e di proposito.
vediamo, apriamo il forum, vediamo che carne cè.
ah, si, qui c'è un pollo da spennare...
e vai!!!!!
il risultato  è che il gioco dura poco...dovresti cambiare forum o personaggio.
uno dei due, dopo un poco non sei più credibile.
guarda che post hai tirato su.
roba da liceo.
sai quando si facevano le classifiche?
uguale,uguale.
la differenza è che hai 40 anni suonati.
male, suonati, direi.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A volte coincidono per come la vedo io.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JB non scendo in dettagli
perchè non mi pare il caso
di scrivere alla vista di tutti 
opinioni, e ribadisco opinioni personali
su una persona che non conosco
se non per qualche riga
che leggo in uno schermo
l'essere un personaggio
non è una cosa negativa
ma una corazza che si indossa
per parare i colpi della vita
sono certa che tu sei altro,
che possiedi una personalità,
intelligenza e sensibilità
ma non le mostri, o forse
sono io che non le percepisco
come io del resto mostro solo
qualche frammento di me,
ed ho il mio perchè:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai qual è per te ora la fregatura, j?
> è che ormai non puoi più parlare di un forum di disagiati come se fossi uno di passaggio perché ci sei dentro ufficialmente e questo tred ti consacra utente medio , disagiato quanto basta.


Un thread (con l'acca e la a) mi consacra? Ci sono dentro ufficialmente? Ma hai bevuto?


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai qual è per te ora la fregatura, j?
> è che ormai non puoi più parlare di un forum di disagiati come se fossi uno di passaggio perché ci sei dentro ufficialmente e questo tred ti consacra utente medio , disagiato quanto basta.


Min personalmente
non trovo nel termine "disagio"
un'accezione negativa
ma uno stato emozionale
in cui una persona può trovarsi
se non avessi vissuto, e  non vivessi
un disagio
non credo che sarei approdata qui
:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo ragionerei , prima di scriver...
> ma si sa,il lavoro h24... annuisce le forze, quelle mentali s'intende.
> *tra te e un multinick cambia qualcosa?*
> cosa fai di proposito... l'impianto al cinese di turno?
> ...


Ammazza.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2014)

Non sono capace di definire un utente con un aggettivo. Ammiro chi ci si è cimentato e c'è riuscito bene. Tuba merita il Nobel.
Mi sono sembrate tutte definizione azzeccate, anche quelle sgradevoli.
Tutto è giusto perché è quello che gli altri percepiscono.
Ovvio che si percepisce una parte di una persona. Alcuni poi sono proprio diversi a secondo della persona con cui si rapportano. 
Io sono piuttosto costante, cambio i toni a secondo della confidenza, la mia migliore amica cambia con le persone tantissimo: a volte mi sorprende, come se non la conoscessi benissimo (ho capito prima di lei chi avrebbe sposato ).
E' così per molti.
In ogni caso ognuno vede un aspetto tra i molti di una persona.
Io tendo a vedere* tutti *più "teneri" di quel che amano apparire e di come son stati definiti: Penso che se riuscissi a completare l'elenco si offenderebbero più che per degli insulti.:mexican:


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza.


ma che hai rotto i coglioni,
 il dubbio ti viene mai??
insomma sei monocorde...
se io scrivo qualcosa, so già cosa risponderai.
questo è il tuo dramma.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un thread (*con l'acca e la a*) mi consacra? Ci sono dentro ufficialmente? Ma hai bevuto?


le ho finite


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> JB non scendo in dettagli
> perchè non mi pare il caso
> di scrivere alla vista di tutti
> opinioni, e ribadisco opinioni personali
> ...


Ma tu vorresti qualcosa che ti assomiglia, non si tratta di corazza o guscio o che, tu vorresti qualcosa in cui riconoscere non l'intelligenza, la personalità e la sensibilità mie, ma le tue. Tu cerchi i tuoi simili, mica me. Ti sono alieno, e se ti sono alieno ovviamente non posso essere vero e devo per forza essere uno che indossa una tuta spaziale ma che una tolta quella è umano come te. Ma io non sono come te. Mi spiace.


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> le ho finite


posso dartene io...le metto ovunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che hai rotto i coglioni,
> il dubbio ti viene mai??
> insomma sei monocorde...
> se io scrivo qualcosa, so già cosa risponderai.
> questo è il tuo dramma.


Mio? Ma casomai il tuo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> posso dartene io...le metto *ovunque.*


grazie , fai conto che le abbia prese:unhappy:


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu vorresti qualcosa che ti assomiglia, non si tratta di corazza o guscio o che, tu vorresti qualcosa in cui riconoscere non l'intelligenza, la personalità e la sensibilità mie, ma le tue. Tu cerchi i tuoi simili, mica me. Ti sono alieno, e se ti sono alieno ovviamente non posso essere vero e devo per forza essere uno che indossa una tuta spaziale ma che una tolta quella è umano come te. Ma io non sono come te. Mi spiace.


che carino, che dolce, quanto sei empatico.
io non sono come te... io, io.
però come sei pronto a dire quello che si deve o non si deve fare.
tu sei cosi, non devi fare cosi... tu che cazzo devi fare?
certo ti sei fermato alla cassiera...
un inizio di carriera, naufragato presto.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> che carino, che dolce, quanto sei empatico.
> io non sono come te... io, io.
> però come sei pronto a dire quello che si deve o non si deve fare.
> tu sei cosi, non devi fare cosi... tu che cazzo devi fare?
> ...


Mah, no.


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mio? Ma casomai il tuo.


bocchigiò...della foto di Brando hai solo quella.
ed è già tanto, tantissimo.
però se ti è stato concesso tanto onore,
 non è perchè meritato...è che noi siamo stati pazienti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Min personalmente
> non trovo nel termine "disagio"
> un'accezione negativa
> ma uno stato emozionale
> ...


Parole sante.


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma va ci avrei scommesso :rotfl:



E' tutto tranne che scemo l'amico Marlon, ti fa venire voglia di conoscerlo anche se sei a millecinquecento km da lui........................


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bocchigiò...della foto di Brando hai solo quella.
> ed è già tanto, tantissimo.
> però se ti è stato concesso tanto onore,
> non è perchè meritato...è che noi siamo stati pazienti.


Noi? 
A che titolo parli per me?


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu vorresti qualcosa che ti assomiglia, non si tratta di corazza o guscio o che, tu vorresti qualcosa in cui riconoscere non l'intelligenza, la personalità e la sensibilità mie, ma le tue. Tu cerchi i tuoi simili, mica me. Ti sono alieno, e se ti sono alieno ovviamente non posso essere vero e devo per forza essere uno che indossa una tuta spaziale ma che una tolta quella è umano come te. Ma io non sono come te. Mi spiace.


no sbagli
io non cerco me negli altri
se cerco me,
 mi guardo allo specchio
la crescita personale
avviene solo se 
ci si confronta con le differenze
se ci si crea un microcosmo di cloni
non si evolve, si rimane immaturi
qui siete tutti diversi da me
e non vorrei essere nessuno di voi
come nessuno di voi vorrebbe essere me
posso prendere spunto di riflessione
ma non modelli di vita
io sono io, e non posso essere diversa
posso solo crescere (si spera)
nella vita sei un bello e dannato
come qui? ok
sei complesso, sfaccettato, affascinante?
ok
ti credo sai :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bocchigiò...della foto di Brando hai solo quella.
> ed è già tanto, tantissimo.
> però se ti è stato concesso tanto onore,
> non è perchè meritato...è che noi siamo stati pazienti.


Minchia.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> *no sbagli*
> io non cerco me negli altri
> se cerco me,
> mi guardo allo specchio
> ...


No.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Parole sante.


ho dimenticato un non però
se non avessi vissuto...


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Noi?
> A che titolo parli per me?


tranquilla, mica pensavo a te quando dicevo noi...
era un noi virtuale e coerente.
contenta?
lo so, lo so... che c'è tanta corrispondenza privata da rispettare e omaggiare...
magari tanta devozione... la facessi al tuo maritozzo.
ti sentissi dire un giorno, Mario sai....comunque lo amo.
niente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho dimenticato un non però
> se non avessi vissuto...


Allora no, non posso quotarti perché non sono d'accordo. Col concetto ovviamente.


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Si.
boh.
ah.


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Parole sante.


credi davvero a questa cosa ...cioè che non sia mai stato data un'accezione negativa , con a volte annesso  sbeffeggiamento?
e la marmotta che incartava la cioccolata dove la mettiamo?
vabbé
ma ci sta eh?


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora no, non posso quotarti perché non sono d'accordo. Col concetto ovviamente.


ma mica tutti approdano qui
per i medesimi motivi
nel mio caso è stato un disagio
(di cui non mi vergogno)
per altri l'esigenza i confronto
per altri ....


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


vabbhè
fa un pò te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tranquilla, mica pensavo a te quando dicevo noi...
> era un noi virtuale e coerente.
> contenta?
> lo so, lo so... che c'è tanta corrispondenza privata da rispettare e omaggiare...
> ...


Quando dici noi intendi io e voi che mi leggete. Quindi ci sono anch'io. Tranquillo che non mi sento particolarmente presente nei tuoi pensieri, nè in quelli di jb


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> credi davvero a questa cosa ...cioè che non sia mai stato data un'accezione negativa , con a volte annesso  sbeffeggiamento?
> e la marmotta che incartava la cioccolata dove la mettiamo?
> vabbé
> ma ci sta eh?


Madonna, Minni. Scusa un attimo, ma tu uno come l'esemplare Spider qui presente, per esempio, come lo definiresti? Spider vieni avanti, fatti vedere bene da Minni. Ci sta che sia "disagiato"? No? Lo sto sbeffeggiando? Sbertucciando? Dimmi.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> vabbhè
> fa un pò te


Dai su. Ti posso dare un bacino? Casto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> credi davvero a questa cosa ...cioè che non sia mai stato data un'accezione negativa , con a volte annesso  sbeffeggiamento?
> e la marmotta che incartava la cioccolata dove la mettiamo?
> vabbé
> ma ci sta eh?



mi riferivo più che altro alla seconda parte, del ragionamento di flavia, perchè penso che ci siano persone approdate qui non in preda a chissà che particolari disagi: ma non riuscivo a evidenziare col telefono


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna, Minni. Scusa un attimo, ma tu uno come l'esemplare Spider qui presente, per esempio, come lo definiresti? Spider vieni avanti, fatti vedere bene da Minni. Ci sta che sia "disagiato"? No? Lo sto sbeffeggiando? Sbertucciando? Dimmi.


ma pensa a te và.
comunque, tranquillo, non sei affatto cattivo tuo malgrado


----------



## disincantata (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho dimenticato un non però
> se non avessi vissuto...



L'avevo capito dopo aver riletto due volte.:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma pensa a te và.
> comunque, tranquillo, non sei affatto cattivo tuo malgrado


Ahhhhhh, l'amour.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai su. Ti posso dare un bacino? Casto.


ti perdono solo
se mi porti a spasso il cane
non ho voglia di scendere


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna, Minni. Scusa un attimo, ma tu uno come l'esemplare Spider qui presente, per esempio, come lo definiresti? Spider vieni avanti, fatti vedere bene da Minni. Ci sta che sia "disagiato"? No? Lo sto sbeffeggiando? Sbertucciando? Dimmi.


ma deficente, sono più diasgiato io, o uno come te?
credi che fare il pagliaccio come fai tu... non sia sintomo, o pensi che tutti sia dei cretini e 
credano ancora alla befana.
deficente, alemeno il coraggio di uscire fuori dalla tua gabbia dovresti avere, io l'ho fatto.
io sono disagiato, perchè secondo te sono triste e sto di matto.
 è perchè?
io mica ti ho mai chiesto conforto e non sono mai venuto a piangerti adosso.
sei tu che trai conclusioni sbagliate.
forse non ti è chiaro ma provo a ficcartelo in quel culo moscio che ti ritrovi.
io non ce l'ho con il tradimento, ma con l'inganno e la menzogna.
con il doppio gioco e con gli incoerenti come te.
la mia eventuale tristezza nasce da qui e non certo con quella troia di mia moglie 
o con il fatto che sono restato dove volevo restare.
deficente è farti un complimento.
spero che le protesi le fai meglio.
rispondere alle tue cazzate mi rende un disadattato, altro che.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti perdono solo
> se mi porti a spasso il cane
> non ho voglia di scendere


Ok, scendi il cane che lo piscio.


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi riferivo più che altro alla seconda parte, del ragionamento di flavia, perchè penso che ci siano persone approdate qui non in preda a chissà che particolari disagi: ma non riuscivo a evidenziare col telefono


prova con l'alfabeto... m.o.r.s.e.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'avevo capito dopo aver riletto due volte.:up:


è stata una lunga giornata
perdo le parole...


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, scendi il cane che lo piscio.


cioè... nel senso che gli pisci in testa...povero cane.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, scendi il cane che lo piscio.


attento che forse è lui
che ti scacozza sulle scarpe
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma deficente, sono più diasgiato io, o uno come te?
> credi che fare il pagliaccio come fai tu... non sia sintomo, o pensi che tutti sia dei cretini e
> credano ancora alla befana.
> deficente, alemeno il coraggio di uscire fuori dalla tua gabbia dovresti avere, io l'ho fatto.
> ...


Sì.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> cioè... nel senso che gli pisci in testa...povero cane.


no nel senso
che gli manca la sintassi
a lui non al cane:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> no nel senso
> che gli manca la sintassi
> a lui non al cane:mrgreen:


E' un modo di dire terrone, per la verità. M'ha sempre fatto morire. Tipo "esco la macchina dal garage".


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì.


vedi,quando non sai rispondere.
è facile.
si, no.
come quando, la sera dopo la tua dura giornata di lavoro ti metti a dormire...
(secondo me stai in cassa integrazione altro che....)
la mente viaggia e sai risponderti solo si e no, come un ebete.
però che sei un ebete mica devo dirtelo io.
esce da come rispondi, spontaneo, facile, facile.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un modo di dire terrone, per la verità. M'ha sempre fatto morire. Tipo "esco la macchina dal garage".


siciliano mi pare
ma tu sta attento alle scarpe....


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... mi hai ignorata! Peggiore cosa non c'è


Non ti ho ignorata. Tutti quelli che non ho citato sono ancora "sotto osservazione" perchè non li ho inquadrati bene. Diciamo che ho preferito sembrare stupido restando in silenzio che fugare ogni dubbio dicendo qualche cazzata (cit)


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi,quando non sai rispondere.
> è facile.
> si, no.
> come quando, la sera dopo la tua dura giornata di lavoro ti metti a dormire...
> ...


In effetti s'è fatta una certa.


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti s'è fatta una certa.


buonanotte Bocchigiò... fatti una *camomilla sogni d'oro*.
concilia il sonno.
domani devi pure andare a lavorare...
pensa che palle!!!!
ma c'è sempre qualche coglione su questo forum che ti riempie la giornata.
tranquillo.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi,quando non sai rispondere.
> è facile.
> si, no.
> come quando, la sera dopo la tua dura giornata di lavoro ti metti a dormire..*.
> ...


anche la cassa integrazione
come il disagio
non è una vergogna
sono cose che capitano
mica che scegli


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> anche la cassa integrazione
> come il disagio
> non è una vergogna
> sono cose che capitano
> mica che scegli


certo, però almeno ditelo.
poi ne possiamo parlare.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> anche la cassa integrazione
> come il disagio
> non è una vergogna
> sono cose che capitano
> mica che scegli


La cassa integrazione magari no, ma sul disagio non è mica detto. Affatto. Vabbè, buonanotte. Cia' Spidi.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo, però almeno ditelo.
> poi ne possiamo parlare.


non te lo dico
perchè non sono in cassa
vado a portare a spasso la belva
buona notte a tutti
e non litigate troppo:smile:


----------



## Spider (16 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non te lo dico
> perchè non sono in cassa
> vado a portare a spasso la belva
> buona notte a tutti
> e non litigate troppo:smile:


ciao Flavia,.
non litigo ho solo un chiaro ed educato scambio d'opinioni.
come si compete tra gentiluomini.
Ciao Bocchigiò.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La cassa integrazione magari no, ma sul disagio non è mica detto. Affatto. Vabbè, buonanotte. Cia' Spidi.


se  uno è masochista si
notte


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non gliel'hai smollata?


Esatto. Va da sè che, se leggi fra le righe delle mie risposte, mi sono scopato tutto il forum tranne Sole, AnnaBlume e lei.

Tu JB devi il mio giudizio positivo al fatto che ingoi, altrimenti scattava la macchina del fango anche per te.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*MA*



Spider ha detto:


> ma lo vedi quanta differenza di stile,
> Bocchigiò... se le presa con me... tu con mia moglie.
> già si vede chi dei due porta i pantaloni!!!!!
> attento però che Bocchigiò, ti sborra in culo...lui è molto pragmatico, fagli indossare.... il fantasmino.
> ...


Si anche a casa tua mi sembra evidente chi porta i pantaloni,e non sei tu.Hai ragione so essere qualsiasi cosa,posso essere un signore con un signore,non posso essere un signore con una chiavica come te.Con te devo scendere necessariamente al tuo livello.la risata da caserma si abbina benissimo alla comicità di lando buzzanca,tu provi a scrivere grandi messaggi per nascondere la tua atavica mancanza di palle e di spessore.Guardati allo specchio,accettati per quello che sei, non hai personalità, non è certo venendo qui e offendendo che ne acquisterai un pò no?La tua patner questo lo ha capito benissimo,ed è per questo che si tiene il cagnolino ammaestrato,mentre  si diverte altrove.Sei un manichino,e come tutti i manichini un giorno sogni di diventare uomo,resterà un sogno,chi ti muove i fili e maschio o femmina?Ciao mediocre.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> buonanotte Bocchigiò... fatti una *camomilla sogni d'oro*.
> concilia il sonno.
> domani devi pure andare a lavorare...
> pensa che palle!!!!
> ...


E si e quel coglione sei tu....e non sarebbe neanche un problema,la questione e che sei coglione pure fuori.:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Oscuro,

questa mattina mi sono fatta una cultura ... 
ho capito finalmente il perché è così importante avere il pisello grande ..
perché le donne geminano molto più forte all'orgasmo che gli uomini ...

noi fino ad ora, ci siamo paragonati o ricercati 
le conferme dagli scimpanzé,
 e invece siamo più vicini agli Bonobos ... 

... quante verità nascoste ... quante ... quante ... 



sienne


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> questa mattina mi sono fatta una cultura ...
> ho capito finalmente il perché è così importante avere il pisello grande ..
> ...


Sono a conoscenza della cosa....:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> questa mattina mi sono fatta una cultura ...
> ho capito finalmente il perché è così importante avere il pisello grande ..
> ...



Ma non dipendeva anche dalla "pendenza"? :sonar:
Che brutta l'inesperienza, però...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

dobbiamo diventare tutti fratelli e sorelle ... 
c'è in corso un cambiamento a livello mondiale (quasi).

Ancora non so se aderisco al movimenti multi-amori,
tanto, l'evoluzione ... alla fine non mente ... 

È colpa nostra Lola, è colpa nostra ...  ... 
Ululiamo durante il picco, per attirare altri uomini ... 
È il richiamo profondo innato in noi ... 

Ma la pendenza ora, dove la metto? :rotfl:


Per fortuna il tutto è una questione di mente. 
Perché ha funzionato "storpiandoci" la mente e 
la visione delle cose, di noi, per migliaia di anni. 

Cosa facciamo? ... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bocchigiò...della foto di Brando hai solo quella.
> ed è già tanto, tantissimo.
> però se ti è stato concesso tanto onore,
> non è perchè meritato...è che noi siamo stati pazienti.


Ma che è bocchigiò, scusa?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma che è bocchigiò, scusa?


Credo....perche gioca col nome che diventa blow job....e cosi bocchi-gio


----------



## Ecate (17 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> Anais
> Andrea53 - saggio
> ...


Ecco


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Esatto. Va da sè che, se leggi fra le righe delle mie risposte, mi sono scopato tutto il forum tranne Sole, AnnaBlume e lei.
> 
> Tu JB devi il mio giudizio positivo al fatto che ingoi, altrimenti scattava la macchina del fango anche per te.


Più che positivo il giudizio. Evidentemente come ingoio io, nessuno mai.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Clementine Krucynski *(Quintina) *una parola è poco due son troppe, non si parla mai delle donne con cui si è stati/e a letto :rotfl:


Tu quoque... :blu:


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dobbiamo diventare tutti fratelli e sorelle ...
> c'è in corso un cambiamento a livello mondiale (quasi).
> ...


Cara sienne,
dici che dobbiamo tornare all'epoca dei figli dei fiori? "Peace and love"... ma aggiungerei anche vfc (Leda docet), visti i tempi che corrono... :carneval:

Sì, siamo decisamente noi le artefici di tutto, lucide e confuse, come giustamente dici tu. E sì, fin troppo mentali... forse è questo che l'altra metà non riesce ad accettare... 
Anche la pendenza potrebbe essere uno "stato mentale"... :rotfl:

Che fare? Ah saperlo! Non staremmo qui... 

:smile:


----------



## sienne (17 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cara sienne,
> dici che dobbiamo tornare all'epoca dei figli dei fiori? "Peace and love"... ma aggiungerei anche vfc (Leda docet), visti i tempi che corrono... :carneval:
> 
> Sì, siamo decisamente noi le artefici di tutto, lucide e confuse, come giustamente dici tu. E sì, fin troppo mentali... forse è questo che l'altra metà non riesce ad accettare...
> ...



Ciao Lola


Hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: .... :up:


infatti ... stiamo qui ... 
parte di questa rivoluzione ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Gennaio 2014)

*​quorthon = morto di figa*


----------



## Tubarao (17 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> *​quorthon = morto di figa*


Che succede fratella ?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che succede fratella ?


Le è partito un embolo.
Secondo me un'incomprensione ma la vedo bella carica


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che succede fratella ?


Mi spieghi prezzemola?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che succede fratella ?



è la frase che mio figlio piccolo usa col fratello grande.


Guarda che ho letto dei predicati verbali ecc ecc. Ma voglio avvertirti, e stai ben accorto eh! i siciliani siamo così tanti nel mondo che stravolgeremo la grammatica odierna per imporre la nostra.!


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> *​quorthon = morto di figa*





Tubarao ha detto:


> Che succede fratella ?





farfalla ha detto:


> Le è partito un embolo.
> Secondo me un'incomprensione ma la vedo bella carica


A me non è partito nessun embolo, ma la penso esattamente come lei.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> A me non è partito nessun embolo, ma la penso esattamente come lei.



dove sta il casino?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> A me non è partito nessun embolo, ma la penso esattamente come lei.


non ho idea se lo sia o no, non mi interessa
Nel loro discorso io credo che non si siano capiti, tutto qui


----------



## Tubarao (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho idea se lo sia o no, non mi interessa
> Nel loro discorso io credo che non si siano capiti, tutto qui


Dove ?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dove ?


Una nuova amicizia


----------



## Leda (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho idea se lo sia o no, non mi interessa
> Nel loro discorso io credo che non si siano capiti, tutto qui


Non ho seguito i loro discorsi, lo pensavo già da prima.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Mi spieghi prezzemola?


Una prezzemolina è una che stà sempre in mezzo, ma a differenza del mercoledì (che poi sarebbe il giovedì a stare in mezzo  ), il prezzemolo stà bene (quasi) su tutto. Quindi, è un complimento. 

Fa la rima e c'è......stacce.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una prezzemolina è una che stà sempre in mezzo, ma a differenza del mercoledì (che poi sarebbe il giovedì a stare in mezzo  ), il prezzemolo stà bene (quasi) su tutto. Quindi, è un complimento.
> 
> Fa la rima e c'è......stacce.


ahahahaahhaha.....
allora e' come sospettavo 
grazie....
sai che li ho conosciuti al bar sotto casa? lillo e greg intendo.....meravigliosi


----------



## Sole (17 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Attenzione, tu pensi che il mio giudizio si riferisca al fuori, ma ti sbagli proprio.
> Io mi riferisco solo e unicamente a molte cose che hai postato qui e alla tua (non)reazione a certe cose che vengono postate dal tuo compagno.
> 
> Io sono rimasta basita quando è entrato e ha dato della troia a Chiara. Mi aspettavo, visto che ho sempre pensato che tu fossi una donna con certi principi e una certa apertura mentale, un minimo di ... ehm... reazione.
> ...


Principessa...io non so, non riesco a capire che immagine trasmetto qui dentro. Io so chi sono nella mia vita e lo sanno le pochissime persone che qui posso definire 'amiche'. Poi che ne so? Io scrivo quello che penso in linea generale, poi nella vita le sfumature sono milioni...ci sono cose che non sopporto a prescindere, cose che ho fatto e non rifarei mai (tradire è una di queste). Ma non mi do totalmente qui dentro: ci sono persone a cui non affiderei nemmeno la mia tartaruga...figuriamoci la parte più profonda di me. Io se parlo lo faccio sempre muovendomi su un piano razionale e analitico. La mia parte istintiva la lascio a chi merita la mia fiducia.In questo senso, adesso, posso anche intuire perché posso sembrare ipocrita. E se intendi questo posso pure accettare la tua opinione. E scusarmi per il vaffanculo.

Per il resto..qui dentro ci sono retroscena che non traspaiono. Io sono stata trattata come una merda da diversi utenti. E ho vissuto qui dentro un periodo in cui ogni volta che mi connettevo leggevo insulti pesantissimi, senza aver fatto nulla, se non trovarmi in mezzo ai litigi del mio compagno. Poi ho sbroccato anch'io, e ho fatto le mie cazzate. Non sono una santa. Ma  per me certe persone non esistono più. Hanno la mia totale disistima e  non sarò certo io che spenderò energie per reagire.

Detto questo per me finisce qui.


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> Anais
> Andrea53
> ...


Non so cosa pensare di sti utenti al momento, di sicuro te sei na testa di minchia a non avermi nemmeno citato... tzk!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Non so cosa pensare di sti utenti al momento, di sicuro te sei na testa di minchia a non avermi nemmeno citato... tzk!


Ma tanto avremmo scritto tutte che sei un gran figo 
Diventava monotono


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tanto avremmo scritto tutte che sei un gran figo
> Diventava monotono


Grazie, ma sto cominciando a stagionare pure io tesoro!

Bacio


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Non so cosa pensare


Come darti torto.


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come darti torto.


LOL, solita ironia cinica eh? O forse meglio dire cinismo ironico?


----------



## mic (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Per*

l'unica affermazione fatta qui, approvato e disapprovato.....simpatica 'sta cosa


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Grazie, ma sto cominciando a stagionare pure io tesoro!
> 
> Bacio



sempre un gran figo resti :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sempre un gran figo resti :mrgreen:


Grazie stella! Anche te stai diventando una bella milf, no? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Grazie stella! Anche te stai diventando una bella milf, no? :rotfl:


ovvio :risata:


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2014)

*spero di non aver dimenticato qualcuno*

Alessandra luminosa
Anais una bomba con la spoletta semi staccata
Andrea53 fotografo
AnnaBlume algida
Annuccia felina
Bender schiavo
Brunetta milanese
Calipso romantica
Chedire positiva
Chiara Matraini suadente,consapevole,passiva con chi decide di esserlo
Circe tormentata
Clementine Krucynski (Quintina) cristallo di Boemia
Contepinceton
Danny svegliati quell'uomo che è giorno
DanielaCala gioiosa
Disincantata nomen omen
Diletta spesso incomprensibile
Daniele nemesi
Eagle Uomo
Ecate morbida
Eliade rude
Elio strano
Emme76 decisa
Erab poche idee ma almeno ben chiare
Eretteo
Fantastica
Farfalla Mia,da sempre e per sempre
Feather Fulminato
Fiammetta Femmina,per mille motivi
Flavia lieve
Free Oscura
Gas simpatico,finchè sto lontano da sabbie non sue 
Giorgiocan imprigionato
Hellseven stiloso
Horby attraente
Innominata magari con più sintesi sarebbe meglio leggibile
Ipazia sensoriale
Lolapal sottotitolo azzeccato 
Jon letto poco 
Joey Blow 
Kid letto poco,ma abbiamo capito che qui si massacrebbero per lui
Lunaiena
Lui rispetta le distanze e camperai a lungo 
Lothar57 romagnolo
Leda sensuale
Maipiù forte e fragile
Marietto letto poco
Mary 80 spero abbia trovato un suo equilibrio
Massinfedele letto poco
Millepensieri avesse la quinta,sarebbe perfetta
Mic umile,in senso positivo
Minerva genovese
MissAcacia in cerca di equilibrio
Morfeo78 letto poco
MK la capisco poco
Nausicaa sensoriale,come Ipazia
Nate impulsivo
Net delicata
Occhiverdi un uomo che ha trovato l'equilibrio
Oscuro il Mare
Principessa dev ascoltarsi ed imparare che essere femminili non è un reato
PresidentLBJ vasto
Passante ringraziamo che 6 omosessuale,altrimenti non ne avresti saltata una qui dentro
Quibbelqurz hai i tuoi pro ed i tuoi contro.  sicuramente ti manca il dono della sintesi
Rabarbaro idem come Quibbel
Realista1 letto poco
Rosa una Circe con un vissuto differente
Sbriciolata Femminile,tanto.    curioso di vederla su tacchi alti
Scared impulsiva,troppo.
Scrittore letto poco
Sienne vedi Millepensieri 
Simy il giorno in cui riuscirò a farti capire quanto sei importante vado al Divino Amore ed accendo tutti i ceri che ci sono
Sole
Spider 
Tesla rigida,troppo
The Cheater letto poco
Tubarao virile
Tebe spettacolare,forse la strozzerei dopo una settimana insieme
Ultimo secondo me ci sono giorni che si guarda allo specchio e si domanda chi sia quel tizio che vede
Viola di Mare mi manchi sorellina
Wolf letto poco
Zod letto poco


----------



## sienne (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao perplesso,


mi devi scusare. 
non ho la patente. non conosco le marce. 
la quinta, non è quella per retrocedere?

Guarda, solo il trattore guidavo una volta. 

A cosa sta ad indicare?


grazie

sienne


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso,
> 
> 
> mi devi scusare.
> ...


la taglia di reggiseno


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso,
> 
> 
> mi devi scusare.
> ...


:rotfl:Tesoro sto ridendo come una pazza ... Perpli adora le tette


----------



## sienne (17 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la taglia di reggiseno




Ciao ...  


svelato questo cappero di mistero ... con questi numeri ...


noi qui usiamo AA, A, B ... G -> queste sono misure per la coppa.
poi si aggiungono 75-77; 80-82 ecc. -> stanno ad indicare i cm "Umfang" mmmhhh
la circonferenza del "torace?" ... ecco ... 

grazie ... :smile:


però, perlesso ... la quinta sarà la coppa G (quella grande), 
ma che mi vuoi far camminare con il carello? :rotfl: ... 
mi spezzo la schiena ... sono piccola e magra ...

tutto ben proporzionato ... 



sienne


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ...
> 
> 
> svelato questo cappero di mistero ... con questi numeri ...
> ...



pensa da noi 32aa 34cc 34dd 34a 36ab etc etc....


----------



## sienne (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Tesoro sto ridendo come una pazza ... Perpli adora le tette




Ciao Fiammetta,


deve potersi accontentare ... sta tutto lì ... 

anzi, se guarda bene ... scopre altro ... altro che tette ...


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta,
> 
> 
> deve potersi accontentare ... sta tutto lì ...
> ...


E ma infatti per lui il resto ( che ti riguarda )è perfetto :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> pensa da noi 32aa 34cc 34dd 34a 36ab etc etc....


io invece uso il centimetro da sarta...
L20,5x c15,2
dove c=circonferenza.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io invece uso il centimetro da sarta...
> L20,5x c15,2
> dove c=circonferenza.


e che tette hai???
minchia


----------



## Spider (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e che tette hai???
> minchia


una quinta abbondante...solo che ho una tetta sola!!!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> una quinta abbondante...solo che ho una tetta sola!!!!!!


gesu....
puoi sempre darla a me.....
me la divido tra le mie due


----------



## Spider (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> gesu....
> puoi sempre darla a me.....
> me la divido tra le mie due



si può fare.
è una tetta particolare,gli piace molto stare...in mezzo.


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

Le tette... che grande invenzione. :umile:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si può fare.
> è una tetta particolare,gli piace molto stare...in mezzo.


ma sai...forse me le rifaccio.....e' meglio....perche non ho tanto spazio tra una tetta e l altra...
cosi dove la metto la tua?
le tette sono come i gatti, si straniscono se gli cambi posto.....
se avessi avuto piu spazio tra l una e l altra si, ma non vorrei turbartela troppo


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma sai...forse me le rifaccio.....e' meglio....perche non ho tanto spazio tra una tetta e l altra...
> cosi dove la metto la tua?
> le tette sono come i gatti, si straniscono se gli cambi posto.....
> se avessi avuto piu spazio tra l una e l altra si, ma non vorrei turbartela troppo


Pratico chirurgia estetica da 15 anni. Se mi mandi delle foto, ti faccio un consulto online.

Ricevo anche direttamente in ambulatorio.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Pratico chirurgia estetica da 15 anni. Se mi mandi delle foto, ti faccio un consulto online.
> 
> Ricevo anche direttamente in ambulatorio.


ma no, le ho gia rifatte....


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Le tette... che grande invenzione. :umile:


Tutti i mammiferi ce le hanno. Ti piacciono anche quelle dell'ornitorinca?

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Sono tutti d'accordo, e anch'io, su Passante: l'uomo ideale ma non ci vuole.


----------



## Spider (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma sai...forse me le rifaccio.....e' meglio....perche non ho tanto spazio tra una tetta e l altra...
> cosi dove la metto la tua?
> le tette sono come i gatti, si straniscono se gli cambi posto.....
> se avessi avuto piu spazio tra l una e l altra si, ma non vorrei turbartela troppo


io il posto l'avrei trovato...
certo dovresti darmi il permesso.


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma no, le ho gia rifatte....


Te le rifaccio io col 50% di sconto.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io il posto l'avrei trovato...
> certo dovresti darmi il permesso.


il mio copro e' chiuso e blindato.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Te le rifaccio io col 50% di sconto.


ma hanno una garanzia di 10 anni, le ho fatte l anno scorso


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Grazie, *ma sto cominciando a stagionare *pure io tesoro!
> 
> Bacio



Meglio:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma hanno una garanzia di 10 anni, le ho fatte l anno scorso


Guarda, per sicurezza inviami le foto. Check-up gratuito.


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meglio:mrgreen:


Ahahah, buongustaia!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, per sicurezza inviami le foto. Check-up gratuito.


ma pure quello fatto da poco...un mese,....
tutto a porno


----------



## Spider (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma pure quello fatto da poco...un mese,....
> *tutto a porno*



?????????????????


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ?????????????????


non lo sai che noi giovani emigranti diciamo cosi per dire tutto a posto?


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non lo sai che noi giovani emigranti diciamo cosi per dire tutto a posto?


bella zi
l'hai spento
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
lo slang....


----------



## Principessa (17 Gennaio 2014)

Caro Perplesso, 
ti ringrazio ma è meglio se non mi ascolto. Volubile e inquieta come sono, se lo faccio combino solo guai.

Devo solo stare buona buonina e sperare di diventare più matura e ponderata.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Alessandra luminosa
> Anais una bomba con la spoletta semi staccata
> Andrea53 fotografo
> AnnaBlume algida
> ...


:bacio:


----------



## net (18 Gennaio 2014)

*@JB*

Net - *spero che Julia sia un nome di fantasia, perlomeno scritto a quella maniera.*

Certo che lo è!!! :sonar:


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

*Alessandra
**Anais* 
*Andrea53* mi sembra una brava persona
*AnnaBlume* 
*Annuccia* 
*Bender* spero in una sua riscossa
*Brunetta* mi piace molto, bellacapacità d'analisi
*Calipso* non l'ho letta tantissimo,la prima impressione è che sia una persona di gran cuore. 
*Chedire* un pò agitata,comprensibilmente, per le recenti vicende personali, ma mi ha fatto un'ottima impressione
*Chiara Matraini* mente eccelsa. Un pòaggressiva quando entra in modalità "tagliente".
*Circe* 
*Clementine Krucynski (Quintina)* la leggo da pochissimi giorni, ma mi piace molto il suo modo di porsi
*Contepinceton* a volte fa ragionamenti interessanti e condivisibili, ma faccio fatica a distinguere il personaggio e la persona.
*Danny* una delle prime storie che ho letto fin dall'inizio. mi è simpatico, spero che ne esca bene. 
*DanielaCala* 
*Disincantata* mi piace molto, misembra sincera e disponibile
*Diletta* simpatica
*Daniele* molto diretto e sincero, a me non dispiace per niente, anche se tende ad estremizzare un pò troppo i ragionamenti. 
*Eagle
**Ecate* 
*Eliade* non ho letto molto, quel poco mi piace.
*Elio* 
*Erab* l'ho letto poco,concittadino, se non sbaglio. 
*Eretteo* inizialmente mi piaceva,adesso mi pare esageri un pò...
*Fantastica* affascinante, molto interessante
*Farfalla* mi dà l'impressione di essere una persona molto dolce
*Feather* mi piace, ma esagera un po' con l'introspezione
*Fiammetta* persona gradevolissima 
*Flavia* intelligente, sensibile,dolce e con ottimi gusti musicali
*Free* una grandissima
*Gas*
*Giorgiocan* bravo ragazzo
*Hellseven* Notevole. Misurato,educato e con un'ottima cultura musicale.
*Homer *mi riesce molto simpatico
*Hornby* 
*Innominata* Quel poco che ho letto mi piace moltissimo, ma non l'ho letta ancora spessissimo.
*Ipazia* fantastica, grande intelligenza e grande empatia
*Lolapal* Quando leggevo da non iscritto, sono state principalmentele sue cose che mi hanno spinto ad iscrivermi. Genuina. 
*Jon* interventi rari, ma in genere pertinenti
*Joey Blow* simpatico, anche se un po' burbero. Ma quest'ultima caratteristica mi sa più di posa. Un punto in meno perchè non sa chi è Nick Hornby
*Kid*
*Lunaiena* interessante, un po' spiazzante
*Lui *
*Lothar57* simpatico, mi ricorda alcuni "soggetti" che conosco personalmente.
*Leda* ho un'ottima opinione di lei.Grande intelligenza, sensibilità ed umanità. Ottimi gusti musicali, e, ho scoperto, anche cinematografici.
*Maipiù *Coraggiosa e sensibile.
*Mary 80* 
*Massinfedele* 
*Millepensieri* mi piace
*Mic* molto Zen, ogni tanto pure troppo...
*Minerva* gran signora
*MissAcacia* frizzantissima. Un punto in più perchè legge Nick Hornby.
*Morfeo78* mi piace il suo modo di porsi
*MK* interessante. 
*Nausicaa* molto intelligente, si pone con semplicità e trasparenza
*Nate* 
*Net* bella persona
*Occhiverdi* 
*Oscuro* a me piace, al di là dei cazzeggiamenti e di qualche esagerazione nella terminologia, riesce sempre ad inquadrare i nudi fatti, senza equilibrismi e seghe mentali.
*Principessa *simpatica, un pò troppo aggressiva,a volte, nel modo di porsi
*PresidentLBJ *per me un alieno, come modo di ragionare. Non sono quasi mai d'accordo con quello che dice, ma d'altra parte un forum ha anche la funzione di farti entrare in contatto con concezioni molto diverse, e di farti valutare punti di vista anche diametralmente opposti.
*Perplesso* a me piace, bei concetti bene esposti. Ogni tanto insiste un pò troppo su alcune sue "fissazioni".
*Passante* fantastico, un grande
*Quibbelqurz* interessanti e mai scontati i suoi interventi 
*Rabarbaro* lo adoro. se raccogliesse in un libro tutti i suoi post, lo acquisterei sicuramente (forse anche gli amuleti) 
*Realista1* 
*Rosa* simpatica, ma mi mette un pò di ansia, alcuni suoi post sembrano reportages dalle zone di guerra, tanto ne percepisci l'agitazione e l'urgenza, qualcuno è anche in codice (il t9 di rosa ormai è leggendario) 
*Sbriciolata* molto simpatica
*Scaredheart *mi fa molta tenerezza,vista la giovane età, mi sembra quasi di leggere mia figlia (anche se mia figlia è di qualche anno più piccola)
*Scrittore
**Sienne* meravigliosa, il suo modo discrivere, probabilmente anche grazie a qualche piccolo errore nell'uso della lingua, per me ha un effetto rassicurante. ti mette a tuo agio come se fossi nel suo salotto a sorseggiare un the.   
*Simy* non scrive cose lunghissime, ma mi da l'impressione di essere una bravissima persona
*Sole* a me piace il suo modo di porsi e di scrivere, la trovo molto gradevole.
*Spider* io lo trovo molto interessante e in grado di scrivere cose profonde e per niente scontate. Ogni tanto gli parte un pò troppo l'embolo, ma generalmente apprezzo i suoi contributi 
*Tesla* mi piace molto. Diretta e sincera.
*The Cheater
**Tubarao* a me piace, mi sembra in grado di calarsi bene nei panni degli altri, anche se vivono situazioni lontane da lui, e che offra contributi equilibrati e sensati. E poi è un fan del Boss.
*Tebe* simpaticissima, lontana dalla mia filosofia di vita, ma piacevolissima da leggere
*Ultimo* un grandissimo
*Viola di Mare* ho letto pochissimo, quel poco pareva valido.
*Wolf* 
*Zod*


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> *Alessandra
> **Anais*
> *Andrea53* mi sembra una brava persona
> *AnnaBlume*
> ...


Sai che anche nel reale ho difficoltà?
La gente pensa che io sia serio, quando sto scherzando.
E viceversa....
Poi credimi il mio sport preferito è nutrire le persone di quello che sono disposte a credere volentieri....

Io sto a mio agio solo con persone
che sanno leggermi e mi smascherano

Sono molto poche
e riconosco a loro una gran intelligenza

Ho passato la vita in mezzo alle persone
ma veramente molte poche mi sono state davvero vicine...

Vi sono poi cose reali della persona
che sono andate molto più oltre del personaggio

E ivi 
Il mito della caverna docet.


----------



## Gian (18 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> Fantastica


voglio fare amicizia con questa cara signora.


----------



## sienne (18 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao marietto 

ti inviterei molto volentieri a prendere un the,
per chiacchierare ... e/o ascoltare musica ... :smile: ... 


sienne


----------



## Gian (18 Gennaio 2014)

chi è il tal Marietto?
Non risulta nell'ultima edizione dell'elenco telefonico.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> chi è il tal Marietto?
> Non risulta nell'ultima edizione dell'elenco telefonico.


Un utente con una grande competenza musicale nel campo del rock ed un relativo ottimo gusto.


----------



## Gian (18 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un utente con una grande competenza musicale nel campo del rock ed un relativo ottimo gusto.


OK Hell/Marietto allora siamo amici. :up:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> OK Hell/Marietto allora siamo amici. :up:


Infatti ti ho appena inviato una richiesta di amicizia. Rock on !!!!:up:


----------



## Buscopann (19 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> chi è il tal Marietto?
> Non risulta nell'ultima edizione dell'elenco telefonico.


A me non interessa chi è. Però il nick mi fa scompisciare dal ridere :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## marietto (19 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me non interessa chi è. Però il nick mi fa scompisciare dal ridere :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Beh... Buon divertimento...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao marietto
> 
> ti inviterei molto volentieri a prendere un the,
> per chiacchierare ... e/o ascoltare musica ... :smile: ...
> ...



Daje Mariè, è fatta.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje Mariè, è fatta.


Pensa per te.


----------



## Buscopann (19 Gennaio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Beh... Buon divertimento...


io sono nato e cresciuto a Milano. Alla bocciofila era pieno di Marietti ai tempi della mia infanzia. Tutti arzilli a tirare le bocciate e a bere la spuma (il gingerino) 

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (19 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Pensa per te.


Miss ma ancora ti illudi con questo qui??
Lui è qui per trollare, non ha una voce, figurarsi un pisello!!!


Che poi il PATTO tu, l'hai mantenuto eccome...........


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Miss ma ancora ti illudi con questo qui??
> Lui è qui per trollare, non ha una voce, figurarsi un pisello!!!
> 
> 
> Che poi il PATTO tu, l'hai mantenuto eccome...........


:rotfl:Niente voce, niente pisello :rotfl: Oddio supersimpa. te stanno a straccia :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Niente voce, niente pisello :rotfl: Oddio supersimpa. te stanno a straccia :mrgreen:


Eh? Ma poi quale patto? Non c'è e non c'era nessun patto. C'è però una condizione: io metto la mia voce solo e solamente se Minni posta la sua. Altrimenti no.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh? Ma poi quale patto? Non c'è e non c'era nessun patto. C'è però una condizione: io metto la mia voce solo e solamente se Minni posta la sua. Altrimenti no.


Ci affidiamo alla saggia Min :smile: ma tu cosa sei disposto a fare per convincerla ? Dacci una mano su


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci affidiamo alla saggia Min :smile: ma tu cosa sei disposto a fare per convincerla ? Dacci una mano su


Minni, posta la tua voce.


Ho fatto il possibile.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh? Ma poi quale patto? Non c'è e non c'era nessun patto. C'è però una condizione: io metto la mia voce solo e solamente se Minni posta la sua. Altrimenti no.


Vai a rubbbbbba'.....


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Vai a rubbbbbba'.....


Dillo a Minni.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Vai a rubbbbbba'.....


E ' facile fare come fai tu.....
Fifone...
Delegatore...

Anzi anzi anzi....se non metti la tua vox vocis io posto me stessa che ti canto fiori rosa fiori di pesco....
Adesso dillo tu a minni....per la tua salvezza...
Sciocchino


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> E ' facile fare come fai tu.....
> Fifone...
> Delegatore...


Ma io non delego nulla. Ho detto: la condizione è questa. Mica ho delegato alcunchè. E manco mi tiro indietro, solo che prima Minni.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non delego nulla. Ho detto: la condizione è questa. Mica ho delegato alcunchè. E manco mi tiro indietro, solo che prima Minni.


E ' un ricatto. 
Cmq ho rettificato above


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Minni, posta la tua voce.
> 
> *
> Ho fatto il possibile.


ora tocca a te 
[video=youtube;1tbwcoRnpdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tbwcoRnpdA[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora tocca a te
> [video=youtube;1tbwcoRnpdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tbwcoRnpdA[/video]


Non fare la furbacchiona. 

[video=youtube;-LRYfH3yy6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LRYfH3yy6Q[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, posta la tua voce.
> 
> 
> Ho fatto il possibile.


:mrgreen:

Si vabbe mettici un pò di sentimento... E che è... Sembra le hai chiesto passami il sale.... :singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non fare la furbacchiona.
> 
> [video=youtube;-LRYfH3yy6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LRYfH3yy6Q[/video]


Il 3D è. Sbagliato Minni e gabibbo... È lunedì porca. Zozza :unhappy:


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2014)

gran bel ddd: mancava.

Volevo ringraziare tutti per le belle parole espresse su di me, GRAZIE.

ricambio con affetto.


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> gran bel ddd: mancava.
> 
> Volevo ringraziare tutti per le belle parole espresse su di me, GRAZIE.
> 
> ricambio con affetto.


Lui, lo dici in una registrazione questo e poi la posti?

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/19943-voci/page47

Grazie!


----------



## Lui (20 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Lui, lo dici in una registrazione questo e poi la posti?
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/19943-voci/page47
> 
> Grazie!


e come dovrei fare? queste cose complicate mi mettono in crisi.


----------



## lolapal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> e come dovrei fare? queste cose complicate mi mettono in crisi.


te lo dico in mp...

:smile:


----------



## passante (21 Gennaio 2014)

be' io volevo rispondere per bene, con una frase per ciascuno, ma a quanto pare non sono capace, mi dispiace. però grazie a tutti per le cose che avete scritto, mi hanno fatto davvero piacere.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> be' io volevo rispondere per bene, con una frase per ciascuno, ma a quanto pare non sono capace, mi dispiace. però grazie a tutti per le cose che avete scritto, mi hanno fatto davvero piacere.


Ciao,passy :up:


----------



## lolapal (22 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> be' io volevo rispondere per bene, con una frase per ciascuno, ma a quanto pare non sono capace, mi dispiace. però grazie a tutti per le cose che avete scritto, mi hanno fatto davvero piacere.


Ma ciao!!! 
La metti la voce? Dai, dai, dai!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> be' io volevo rispondere per bene, con una frase per ciascuno, ma a quanto pare non sono capace, mi dispiace. però grazie a tutti per le cose che avete scritto, mi hanno fatto davvero piacere.


Potresti fare come Hellseven e dare i voti. Tipo ottimo, buono, discreto, sufficiente, mediocre, men che mediore, scarso, non pervenuto. Basta che non fai proprio come lui che darebbe ottimo pure a Mengele.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> *Alessandra
> **Anais*
> *Andrea53* mi sembra una brava persona
> *AnnaBlume*
> ...


Grazie 

però stamattina ho scritto una cosa lunghissima :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> però stamattina ho scritto una cosa lunghissima :rotfl:


E dai che tocca a te...facce legge...


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dai che tocca a te...facce legge...


no :mrgreen:
sono timida


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> no :mrgreen:
> sono timida


Mica t'avemo chiesto er culo però...e dai.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mica t'avemo chiesto er culo però...e dai.


quando ho tempo


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

*ciao sorellina*



Simy ha detto:


> no :mrgreen:
> sono timida


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no :mrgreen:
> sono timida


L'aggettivo timido/a è stato tolto da tutti i vocabolari della lingua italiana per il cattivo utilizzo che ne viene fatto in questo forum. SALLO


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'aggettivo timido/a è stato tolto da tutti i vocabolari della lingua italiana per il cattivo utilizzo che ne viene fatto in questo forum. SALLO


prendo nota :saggio:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Ah*



Simy ha detto:


> quando ho tempo


Per il culo?


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per il culo?


solo per te però è. che non si dica troppo in giro


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



Simy ha detto:


> solo per te però è. che non si dica troppo in giro


E vai con n'altra cazzata.....tu frequenti troppo farfalla...mò pure te a scrive cazzate?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vai con n'altra cazzata.....tu frequenti troppo farfalla...mò pure te a scrive cazzate?


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vai con n'altra cazzata.....tu frequenti troppo farfalla...mò pure te a scrive cazzate?


io e farfalla non scriviamo cazzate... sei tu che ci sottovaluti


----------



## gas (22 Gennaio 2014)

*oscuro*



Simy ha detto:


> io e farfalla non scriviamo cazzate... sei tu che ci sottovaluti


è un mago......


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Appunto*



gas ha detto:


> è un mago......


Si,ma non ci vuole un mago a riconoscere le cazzare....!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> è un mago......


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*E dai*



farfalla ha detto:


>


Ah belle chiappe e dai....!


----------



## gas (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah belle chiappe e dai....!


tu e farfalla vi conoscete bene....... 
lei che ti dice che ti restano comunque ancora 20 cm e tu che le rispondi che ha delle belle chiappe 
uhmmmm
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Vabbè*

Gas anche in questo caso non c'è bisogno di essere maghi per capire certe cose.:rotfl:Non c'è bisogno di conoscersi...certe cose si percepiscono.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> *solo per te però è*. che non si dica troppo in giro


Ma invece di stare a frignare dall'inizio di sto thread alla cazzo di cane, potevi scrivere e punto. Se ti va. Se non ti va e lo fai lo stesso solo per te o solo per me, poi non dire "ma non è vero, sei uno stronzIo, e fai solo polemiche blabalbla". E che è.


----------



## gas (22 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas anche in questo caso non c'è bisogno di essere maghi per capire certe cose.:rotfl:Non c'è bisogno di conoscersi...certe cose si percepiscono.


:umile::bravooo:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...


Si


oscuro ha detto:


> Occhiverdi-Non ci siamo simpatici,succede.


Ma a me stai simpatico. Non mi fai ridere ma mi stai simpatico :up:






			
				Jb ha detto:
			
		

> ..


Sono troppo inpegnato. Ed essendo Cruelty free sieti tutti ok. Ognuno a modo proprio.


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

*signore e signori*



farfalla ha detto:


>





oscuro ha detto:


> Ah belle chiappe e dai....!





gas ha detto:


> tu e farfalla vi conoscete bene.......
> lei che ti dice che ti restano comunque ancora 20 cm e tu che le rispondi che ha delle belle chiappe
> uhmmmm
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


la valvola del napalm sta girando.    tenetelo presente


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma invece di stare a frignare dall'inizio di sto thread alla cazzo di cane, potevi scrivere e punto. Se ti va. Se non ti va e lo fai lo stesso solo per te o solo per me, poi non dire "ma non è vero, sei uno stronzIo, e fai solo polemiche blabalbla". E che è.



veramente parlavamo di culi :mrgreen:
mica ho detto che rispondo seriamente al thread.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente parlavamo di culi :mrgreen:
> mica ho detto che rispondo seriamente al thread.


Ma rispondi come ti pare. Mica devi fare il profilo di quelli qua dentro, come pensa qualcuno. Scrivi pure tutte le cazzate che vuoi.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la valvola del napalm sta girando.    tenetelo presente


Ah ah ah me fai morì :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (22 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah me fai morì :rotfl:


:tv:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :tv:


Ohi lupetto come va? Perché guardi "A TIVVU"?


----------



## zanna (22 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ohi lupetto come va? Perché guardi "A TIVVU"?


Relax ....


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :tv:


:risata:

i popcorn li porto io


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> i popcorn li porto io


Bella amica


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Relax ....


Invidiaaaaaaaa:incazzato:i


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bella amica


No vabbè, ma sembra che tu abbia le miscrispie sulla tastiera... cazzo spunta sempre al momento giusto, 'gna faccio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (22 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma rispondi come ti pare. Mica devi fare il profilo di quelli qua dentro, come pensa qualcuno. Scrivi pure tutte le cazzate che vuoi.


Se posso scrivere bestialità, mi accomodo. E procedo. Or ora.


----------



## Principessa (22 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se posso scrivere bestialità, mi accomodo. E procedo. Or ora.


Vai pure...
Io sono pronta ad accettare i tuoi giudizi.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Gennaio 2014)

*Alessandra *mai coverta*
**Anais* scordai
*Andrea53* toscano, fotografo, promosso al primo impatto
*AnnaBlume *un sushi incellophanato con tutti i suoi bravi pezzettini al loro posto 
*Annuccia* mai coverta 
*Bender* la prova della gettatezza esistenziale, ma ho letto solo il suo primo post
*Brunetta* mediamente colta mediamente intelligente mediamente informata mediamente milanese, perbene
*Calipso* mi piace
*Chedire* una vera
*Chiara Matraini* una vera... Vera! Sa leggere, e persino tra-leggere.
*Circe* la tragedia non è morta con Beckett
*Clementine Krucynski (Quintina)* tutta un'emozione tutta un fremito tutta un subbuglio: calientissima
*Contepinceton* un uomo da concerto
*Danny* non mi piace
*DanielaCala *buisness is buisness 
*Disincantata* saggia donna, mi piace 
*Diletta* generosa oltre ogni dire, oltre
*Daniele* mi piace!
*Eagle *mi piace
*Ecate* mi piace!
*Eliade* ha una sua vita
*Elio* un esecutore di volontà supreme
*Erab* mi piace 
*Eretteo* convulso
*Fantastica* non la dà 
*Farfalla* vola
*Feather* mi piace
*Fiammetta* frizzante, autonoma, spiritosa, piacevole
*Flavia* una persona
*Free* un gambero
*Gas* quello con l'avatar con il gatto col berretto verde
*Giorgiocan* auguri
*Hellseven* amico
*Homer *mi piace
*Hornby* dipende 
*Innominata* amica
*Ipazia *self-help pronto uso, con proprietà di espressione e di scrittura. Posata. 
*Lolapal* esiste negli scout la lupacchiotta?
*Jon* mi piace
*Joey Blow* bisteccone mio 
*Kid* mai coverto
*Lunaiena* annodata e sommessa
*Lui *quando urla lo vedo
*Lothar57* madonnamaiala
*Leda* amica
*Maipiù *non ricordo
*Mary 80* quella che la voleva dare a chiunque?
*Massinfedele* ganzo da diporto 
*Millepensieri* mi piace, non i suoi gusti musicali
*Mic* poco letto
*Minerva* spesso mi fa ridere
*MissAcacia* molto molto molto molto giovane
*Morfeo78* mi è caduto sulla salsa
*MK* su un punto non eravamo d'accordo, ma mi ha conquistata con una canzone
*Nausicaa* molto aperta
*Nate* ma come stai messo 
*Net* sacra
*Occhiverdi* poco letto 
*Oscuro* mi piace
*Principessa *princiPapessa , ambiziosissima, una macchina da guerra
*PresidentLBJ *togli la coda, resta l'uccello
*Perplesso* odia pagare le tasse, quindi mi odia
*Passante* disinvolto, elegante
*Quibbelqurz* annodato
*Rabarbaro *ineffabile 
*Realista1* poco letto 
*Rosa* simpatica
*Sbriciolata* diffida; io invece le affiderei finanze, figli che non ho e figli che ho, marito, amante, passatempi, boytoys, e persino un occhio
*Scaredheart *adottata
*Scrittore *pesca a strascico
*Sienne*  la sposerei immediatamente
*Simy* quoto il Tuba
*Sole* quoto JB
*Spider* complesso, vibrante, vivo
*Tesla* mi piace
*The Cheater* cafone al cubo
*Tubarao* un signore
*Tebe* pre-potente
*Ultimo* impossibile non volergli bene
*Viola di Mare* vuole tutto
*Wolf *promosso 
*Zod* paura

e aggiungo

*Monsieur Madeleine* mi piace
*Buscopann* paga le tasse
*Scarlett* una vera
*oceansize* opportunista


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Lothar57* madonnamaiala


In effetti.


----------



## sienne (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Fantastica,


siiii ... ci sposiamo!  :inlove:

sienne


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Wolf *promosso


Poteva andare peggio :smile: grazie solo che non ho con me il libretto per registrare l'esito ....


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> i popcorn li porto io


Si ma porta quelli di marca .... non come la coca dell'altra volta :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: braccino!!!


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Invidiaaaaaaaa:incazzato:i


ma de che??


----------



## disincantata (23 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fantastica,
> 
> 
> siiii ... ci sposiamo!  :inlove:
> ...


Io mi offro come testimone e pretendo di fare il viaggio di nozze con voi al Mare, il Mio Mare.:singleeye::up:


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fantastica,
> 
> 
> siiii ... ci sposiamo!  :inlove:
> ...


GASP!!! :sonar:


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io mi offro come testimone e pretendo di fare il viaggio di nozze con voi al Mare, il Mio Mare.:singleeye::up:


Mecojo!!


----------



## disincantata (23 Gennaio 2014)

:up:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono tutti d'accordo, e anch'io, su Passante: l'uomo ideale ma non ci vuole.


:up:


----------



## disincantata (23 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mecojo!!


Perche'no?


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io mi offro come testimone e pretendo di fare il viaggio di nozze con voi al Mare, il Mio Mare.:singleeye::up:


GUARDONA.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Siete OT, e non si fa qua dentro, sallatelo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Wow! E io che mi stavo quasi per perdere questa bellissima discussione!
Ok, dico la mia, tanto è gratis!

Anais - Se ne viene fischiettando
Andrea53 - Cerca anch'egli la quadratura del cerchio
AnnaBlume - Educa anche i dotti
Annuccia - Guarda dallo spioncino e non apre la porta
Bender - Attende la propria ostensione
Brunetta - Taglia vestiti che non vorresti indossare
Calipso - S'affretta lentamente
Chedire - Si scalda le dita intirizzite col fiato
Chiara Matraini - Costruisce ciò che le manca
Circe - Incide ciò che l'ha incisa
Clementine Krucynski (Quintina) - Incolla pazientemente i suoi cocci
Contepinceton - Scrive quel che passa col vento
Danny - Misura il perimetro dei propri appartamenti
DanielaCala - Acquerella il paesaggio
Disincantata - Poggia il mento sulle mani e aspetta
Diletta - Fa mille origami di gru
Daniele - Le sue parole sono come pietre
Eagle - Disegna col pennarello sulle facce altri
Eliade - Affila la falce e sorride
Elio - Si guarda al fianco e pensa
Erab - toglie la polvere dalla tastiera e sghignazza
Eretteo - Scopre i limiti valicandoli
Fantastica - Procede per opposizioni
Farfalla - Con un volto guarda al passato e con l'altro al futuro
Feather - Annota sul taccuino le strade percorribili
Fiammetta - Morde una mela e getta il torsolo nella differenziata
Flavia - Smette di leggere il suo libro solo per girare l'LP
Free - Spiana le valli con la ruspa
Gas - Pensa ad altro e sorride
Giorgiocan - Semina e raccoglie
Hellseven - Non rinuncia alla propria eleganza
Horby - Guarda distrattamente chi passa
Innominata - Distilla la vita coi suoi alambicchi
Lolapal - Apre l'ombrello anche se non piove
Jon - Scolpisce scale per arrivare più in alto
Joey Blow - Fa tendenza
Lunaiena - Si intrufola dove altri non osano
Lui - Scruta la staccionata che vorrebbe saltare
Lothar57 - Gioca a briscola col diavolo
Leda - Sigilla le lettere con la ceralacca
Marietto - Pizzica corde consonanti
Mary 80 - Canta mentre lucida l'argenteria
Massinfedele - Spedisce conguagli inaspettati
Millepensieri - Dipinge quadri con colori mai visti
Mic - Guarda oltre la siepe
Minerva - Scaccia i tafani col ventaglio
MissAcacia - Prende forma mentre vive
Morfeo78 - Torce corde di canapa per tenersi saldo
MK - Scrive lettere con inchiostro blu
Nausicaa - Convince i dubbiosi
Nate - Aggiunge ingredienti nel calderone
Net - Scalda la culla col proprio corpo
Occhiverdi - Batte col piede tempi ternari
Oscuro - Ha l'animo serio e il volto che ride
Principessa - Va verso il palazzo della saggezza
PresidentLBJ - Pialla con la sapienza di un liutaio
Perplesso - Scava rifugi per la prossima guerra
Passante - Aggiunge qualcosa alla pienezza
Quibbelqurz - Corre in territori inesplorati
Realista1 - Converte il senno in energia
Rosa - Induce il dubbio
Sbriciolata - Ripara un po' di sé e un po' degli altri
Scared - S'avvolge d'intorno con candida bambagia
Scrittore - Pianta nei desideri picchetti profondi
Sienne - Si diffonde nell'aria
Simy - Raccoglie margherite e te le regala
Sole - Fa scudo col proprio corpo ai suoi tesori
Spider - Vede troppe cose che non gli piacciono
Tesla - Pettina il cimiero della sua sfavillante armatura
The Cheater - Erige la propria statua di bronzo
Tubarao - Fa ambo anche con un numero solo
Tebe - Lapida i benpensanti
Ultimo - Gioca a carte scoperte
Viola di Mare - Viaggia con vento propizio
Wolf - Ha lo spirito di questo tempo
Zod - Costruisce archi di cui è la chiave di volta


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Wow! E io che mi stavo quasi per perdere questa bellissima discussione!
> Ok, dico la mia, tanto è gratis!
> 
> Anais - Se ne viene fischiettando
> ...


hai dimenticato rabarbaro


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> hai dimenticato rabarbaro


Dici?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dici?


Dici che già ci sei :smile:? Ah però


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici che già ci sei :smile:? Ah però


Rabarbaro chi?


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anais - mi ricordo che le piaceva Jeeg. Non ho idea di che fine abbia fatto, ma mi pareva ok.
> Andrea53 - mai coperto.
> AnnaBlume - allucinante. Tante di quelle contorsioni e storture mentali da far paura, apparentemente ragionevole ed in realtà una sorta di fascistona travestita da illuminata democratica che per carità.
> Annuccia - boh, scomparsa. Tendezialmente matta, mi pare.
> ...


Joey Blow - controfigura patetica e in definitiva di minore caratura umana,culturale e sociale (sembra incredibile poter riuscire ad esserlo ma tant'è) di un personaggio di un b-movie italiano anni '70


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Alessandra *mai coverta*
> **Anais* scordai
> *Andrea53* toscano, fotografo, promosso al primo impatto
> *AnnaBlume *un sushi incellophanato con tutti i suoi bravi pezzettini al loro posto
> ...


non ti conosco ma credo,anzi sono certo, di essere fortunato per questo


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Rabarbaro chi?


Come chi ? La capretta  che or ora zuzzurelloneggia


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come chi ? La capretta che or ora *zuzzurelloneggia*


E con ciò abbiamo scritto l'ultima parola sulla questione...


----------



## Flavia (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Wow! E io che mi stavo quasi per perdere questa bellissima discussione!
> Ok, dico la mia, tanto è gratis!
> 
> Anais - Se ne viene fischiettando
> ...


Rabarbaro, ma hai
la sfera di cristallo?
LP?
io ho una passione 
per il vinile!!!:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E con ciò abbiamo scritto l'ultima parola sulla questione...


Eppure è una parola gradevole


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Rabarbaro, ma hai
> la sfera di cristallo?
> LP?
> io ho una passione
> per il vinile!!!:smile:


Il vinile è per gli ascoltatori di rango!

Per il resto, se desideri amuleti, numeri vincenti del lotto, consulti personalizzati con lettura dei tarocchi e rabdomanzia per trovare l'acqua nell'orto...
Chiama pure il numero in sovraimpressione!


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eppure è una parola gradevole


Mi riferivo al posto in cui si trova sui dizionari (ma non dirlo in giro!)...


----------



## Flavia (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il vinile è per gli ascoltatori di rango!
> 
> Per il resto, se desideri amuleti, numeri vincenti del lotto, consulti personalizzati con lettura dei tarocchi e rabdomanzia per trovare l'acqua nell'orto...
> Chiama pure il numero in sovraimpressione!


il vinile ha lo stesso fascino
di un libro antico
il profumo, la sensazione al tatto
la cautela con cui lo maneggia
anche se il suono non è pulito
l'imperfezione accentua ancora di più
lo charme di un oggetto
senza tempo

P.S: necessiterei
della sestina vincente
del superenalotto:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al posto in cui si trova sui dizionari (ma non dirlo in giro!)...


Mannaggia sei troppo raffinato per me :smile: Ok zuzzurellone vai pure


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> il vinile ha lo stesso fascino
> di un libro antico
> il profumo, la sensazione al tatto
> la cautela con cui lo maneggia
> ...


Da appassionato sia di libri antichi che di dischi su cui striscia una bella puntina in zaffiro, condivido e sottoscrivo.
Aggiungici poi che io non amplifico nulla se non con le valvole e capirai ancor meglio...

Per la sestina sono in attesa di illuminazione...


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mannaggia sei troppo raffinato per me :smile: Ok zuzzurellone vai pure


Sai, è una cosa british-style, un po' come il colonialismo in india e i denti gialli e storti...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sai, è una cosa british-style, un po' come il colonialismo in india e i denti gialli e storti...


A me piace sopratutto l'humor british


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me piace sopratutto l'humor british


E a chi non piaceva Benny Hill?


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

rabarbaro e le questioni di lana caprina


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro incapace di male


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E a chi non piaceva Benny Hill?


Odio benny così così ... Preferisco mister bean ... Ma in realtà adoro jerome


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

invidia per la definizione di millepensieri


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro sei l'uomo della serata


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> rabarbaro e le questioni di lana caprina


 Dànnate pecore altezzose!


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dànnate pecore altezzose!


mangerei un panino speck
 e caprino
ne vuoi un pochino?


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Rabarbaro incapace di male


Non per far fare a Rabarbaro la figura dell'immodesto, ma qualcosina sa fare pure lui...


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rabarbaro sei l'uomo della serata


Forse uomo no, della serata solamente, no.:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Forse uomo no, della serata solamente, no.:smile:


Eeehhh? Donna ?


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non per far fare a Rabarbaro la figura dell'immodesto, ma qualcosina sa fare pure lui...


Ma non questa volta. Avrei dovuto rintracciare qualche doppio senso che non c'è nei di te giudizi?


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeehhh? Donna ?


Donna nemmeno!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Donna nemmeno!


Capra :singleeye:


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Odio benny così così ... Preferisco mister bean ... Ma in realtà adoro jerome


Beh, e chi è così privo di gusto da non condividere un tale giudizio?





Minerva ha detto:


> invidia per la definizione di millepensieriView attachment 8077


Le definizioni si trovano solo nei dizionari privi di misericordia, tutte le altre sono solo impressioni!



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rabarbaro sei l'uomo della serata


E' perchè non c'è nessun altro in giro...
E pure io è raro che venga a quest'ora...



Minerva ha detto:


> mangerei un panino speck
> e caprino
> ne vuoi un pochino?


No, grazie, mi disturba la ruminazione...


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capra :singleeye:


.. ma con le ali


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. ma con le ali


Ecco ora volerei volentieri


----------



## Spider (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non per far fare a Rabarbaro la figura dell'immodesto, ma qualcosina sa fare pure lui...


il Barby... che posta per circa 5 volte di seguito ..tutto insieme!
cosa è successo?
la discesa nei comuni mortali...


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma non questa volta. Avrei dovuto rintracciare qualche doppio senso che non c'è nei di te giudizi?


No, stasera liscio e senza ghiaccio.

(E colgo l'occasione per rassicurare le fans che Rabarbaro è maschio, finora)


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Joey Blow - Fa tendenza


Primavera/estate 2014?


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il Barby... che posta per circa 5 volte di seguito ..tutto insieme!
> cosa è successo?
> la discesa nei comuni mortali...


Mario, ho visto la luce!

No, magari, è che a volte ho un po' di tempo per il cazzeggio anch'io...

Come te la passi ultimamente?


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No, stasera liscio e senza ghiaccio.
> 
> (E colgo l'occasione per rassicurare le *fans* che Rabarbaro è maschio, finora)


ossignur ,le caprette prendano nota


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mario


Spider si chiama "Mario"? Davvero? Non ha nulla che consuoni con "Mario", sono disorientata da tale notizia, quasi quasi anche dispiaciuta.


----------



## Spider (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mario, ho visto la luce!
> 
> No, magari, è che a volte ho un po' di tempo per il cazzeggio anch'io...
> 
> Come te la passi ultimamente?


Davvero Barby..hai tempo per il cazzeggio?
ti facevo più filosofico e letterato, ma si sa, 
ci si adegua ai tempi.
vedo che sei veloce
(ad adueguarti).
il tempo non regge tutto,
 questo è certo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Primavera/estate 2014?


Se convinci la gente che è bello mettersi nei tuoi panni puoi metter su bottega.
Buisness is buisness!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No, stasera liscio e senza ghiaccio.
> 
> (E colgo l'occasione per rassicurare le fans che Rabarbaro è maschio, finora)


Ok masculo


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur ,le caprette prendano nota


Appena han finito di fare ciao annoteranno...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se convinci la gente che *è bello mettersi nei tuoi panni* puoi metter su bottega.
> Buisness is buisness!


Hard to be me.


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se convinci la gente che è bello mettersi nei tuoi panni puoi metter su bottega.
> Buisness is buisness!


lui preferirebbe metterla giù, ma pare che sia inutile


----------



## Spider (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Spider si chiama "Mario"? Davvero? Non ha nulla che consuoni con "Mario", sono disorientata da tale notizia, quasi quasi anche dispiaciuta.


Mario, 
deriva da Marte, 
dio della guerra e della giustizia.
Mario, significa 
Uomo,
maschile
virile.
e non ha niente a che vedere con Maria.
di cui porto tutto il mio profondo rispetto.

comunque un saluto a tutti i Kevin e le Samanthe del forum....


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Appena han finito di fare ciao annoteranno...


@Minerva

Questa battuta dimostra la finezza e l'accuratezza di lettura, o perlomeno la memoria e l'attenzione, nonché la sottile ironia, di questo utente da te rozzamente ma davvero rozzamente accomunato ad altro. Io credo che tu non sia così elegante come la fama che ti precede, proprio per questo.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Mario,
> deriva da Marte,
> dio della guerra e della giustizia.
> Mario, significa
> ...


Sai, con tutte le incrostazioni che si è tirato addosso questo nome, e poi ha un suono dolce, Marzio t'avrei chiamato.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Davvero Barby..hai tempo per il cazzeggio?
> ti facevo più filosofico e letterato, ma si sa,
> ci si adegua ai tempi.
> vedo che sei veloce
> ...


Veramente non ce l'avrei il tempo, ma faccio come se...

Il tempo non è altro che quella cosa che separa quello che non siamo più da quello che non siamo ancora e conseguentemente è un'entità assolutamente superflua.
Un po' come i peli attorno all'ombelico delle modelle di bikini.
Da eliminare senza pensarci due volte.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Minerva
> 
> Questa battuta dimostra la finezza e l'accuratezza di lettura, o perlomeno la memoria e l'attenzione, nonché la sottile ironia, di questo utente da te rozzamente ma davvero rozzamente accomunato ad altro. Io credo che tu non sia così elegante come la fama che ti precede, proprio per questo.


neanch'io a dire il vero


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Minerva
> 
> Questa battuta dimostra la finezza e l'accuratezza di lettura, o perlomeno la memoria e l'attenzione, nonché la sottile ironia, di questo utente da te rozzamente ma davvero rozzamente accomunato ad altro. Io credo che tu non sia così elegante come la fama che ti precede, proprio per questo.


Minchia che stronza. e pure dura di comprendonio.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

la virgola m'è scappata...è una fan di rabbY:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Minerva
> 
> Questa battuta dimostra la finezza e l'accuratezza di lettura, o perlomeno la memoria e l'attenzione, nonché la sottile ironia, di questo utente da te rozzamente ma davvero rozzamente accomunato ad altro. *Io credo che tu non sia così elegante come la fama che ti precede, proprio per questo.*


Mannò, è che Minni è così. E un'elegante/rustica, calda/fredda, appassionata/frigida. Tutto insieme, non lo sa neanche lei. Eppoi oh, quando trasmettevano Heidi Minni era già anziana, mica se la ricorda.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> lui preferirebbe metterla giù, ma pare che sia inutile


Vedi, Alex, con me non ci ha mai provato e tanto mi basta...


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> neanch'io a dire il vero


un applauso a minerva. 
ahò ma quanti stronzi/stronze si sono appalesati su 'sto forum? e meno male che io ero/sono il peggio:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

@Peretteo

Hai poco fa salutato distribuendo pure baci in altro thread. E dunque saluta anche qui, su. Te lo dico soltanto perché Rabarbaro ha appena scritto che il tempo non esiste.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

ad ogni modo rabarbaro ha avuto scambi con eretteo che continuo senz'altro a ritenere deprecabili ; che poi sia ben diverso appare evidente.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Minerva
> 
> Questa battuta dimostra la finezza e l'accuratezza di lettura, o perlomeno la memoria e l'attenzione, nonché la sottile ironia, di questo utente da te rozzamente ma davvero rozzamente accomunato ad altro. Io credo che tu non sia così elegante come la fama che ti precede, proprio per questo.


Minnie è molto più elegante di quanto questo forum la porti suo malgrado ad essere...
E' solo colpa delle sue cattive compagnie se ultimamente sembra di guardare My fair lady al contrario...


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo rabarbaro ha avuto scambi con eretteo che continuo senz'altro a ritenere deprecabili ; che poi sia ben diverso appare evidente.


Bene.


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi, Alex, con me non ci ha mai provato e tanto mi basta...


nemmeno con me e anche a me tanto mi basta, ma ogni tanto pur essendo anche io uomo (tanto per tranquillizzare anche le mie, di fans) fuoriesce quella parte di me che si ritrova a sfogliare eva tremila mentre si fa fare una messa in piega


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Minnie è molto più elegante di quanto questo forum la porti suo malgrado ad essere...
> E' solo colpa delle sue cattive compagnie se ultimamente sembra di guardare My fair lady al contrario...


Bene.


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Peretteo
> 
> Hai poco fa salutato distribuendo pure baci in altro thread. E dunque saluta anche qui, su. Te lo dico soltanto perché Rabarbaro ha appena scritto che il tempo non esiste.


e se lo ha scritto rabarbaro....


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

minchia mi sa che me ne andrò in branda domani parto per rimini, statemi bene pischelli


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo rabarbaro ha avuto scambi con eretteo che continuo senz'altro a ritenere deprecabili ; che poi sia ben diverso appare evidente.


Erano indubbiamente deprecabili...


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

Per non sembrare in vena di piaggerie, procedendo per opposizioni, ora farò una tirata contro Rabarbaro, ma solo se mi viene.


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia mi sa che me ne andrò in branda domani parto per rimini, statemi bene pischelli


grattatina al culo e puoi andare


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per non sembrare in vena di piaggerie, procedendo per opposizioni, ora farò una tirata contro Rabarbaro, ma solo se mi viene.


in alternativa puoi fare qualcosa di più originale. puoi scrivere "Bene."


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> grattatina al culo e puoi andare


questa non gliela faccio  :unhappy:


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa non gliela faccio  :unhappy:


ok. spostati solo le mutande dal culo allora


----------



## Spider (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai, con tutte le incrostazioni che si è tirato addosso questo nome, e poi ha un suono dolce, Marzio t'avrei chiamato.


ma io sono dolce, dolcissimo..
perchè il mio nome non dovrebbe?
e proprio veramente non capisco.
sono ostico io?
Mario, è banale, più che dolce, perchè a mario come a 
Giuseppe e a Giovanni si sono associati tante impressioni...
mario pizza,
pizza da mario, 
mario Rossi...
ci vediamo da Mario,
Mario, il maggiordomo.
Little Italy?... Mario, ovunque.
un nome comune , insomma, per niente attuale.
ma che dimostra anche quanta Italia, c'è in questo nome.
certo se attuale ...significa chiamarsi, Azzurra, Deborah, Andrea, Katiuscia...
te lo ricordi Katiuscia?
scommetto di si.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> nemmeno con me e anche a me tanto mi basta, ma ogni tanto pur essendo anche io uomo (tanto per tranquillizare anche le mie, di fans) fuoriesce quella parte di me che si ritrova a sfogliare eva tremila mentre si fa fare una messa in piega


C'è da dire che quella tua parte, con la messa in piega, sta benissimo.


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> C'è da dire che quella tua parte, con la messa in piega, sta benissimo.


Per questo non faccio opposizione quando decide che è arrivato il momento di palesarsi alle umane genti


----------



## Spider (23 Gennaio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> in alternativa puoi fare qualcosa di più originale. puoi scrivere "Bene."


oppure , semplicemente "quoto".
tanto di Barby si quota tutto...come il maiale.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io sono dolce, dolcissimo..
> perchè il mio nome non dovrebbe?
> e proprio veramente non capisco.
> sono ostico io?
> ...


I nomi italiani sono tutti bellissimi. Anche Mario. Tra tutti quelli che hai citato, ne hai trascurato uno che è il più mefitico di tutti: SuperMario!


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi/e per stasera vi saluto...
Buonanotte!


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> oppure , semplicemente "quoto".
> tanto di Barby si quota tutto...come il maiale.


no. troppo inflazionato. "Bene." fa radical chic


----------



## Fantastica (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ragazzi/e per stasera vi saluto...
> Buonanotte!


La tirata non m'è venuta. Buonanotte.


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ragazzi/e per stasera vi saluto...
> Buonanotte!


Notte.
E non dimenticarti il polident!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I nomi italiani sono tutti bellissimi. Anche Mario. Tra tutti quelli che hai citato, ne hai trascurato uno che è il più mefitico di tutti: SuperMario!


Oddio, Marzio non si può sentire. Manco leggere per la verità.


----------



## Spider (23 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ragazzi/e per stasera vi saluto...
> Buonanotte!


tira una brutta aria...


----------



## Spider (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I nomi italiani sono tutti bellissimi. Anche Mario. Tra tutti quelli che hai citato, ne hai trascurato uno che è il più mefitico di tutti: SuperMario!


già..supermario!!!
quanto gli anglosassoni...continuamente ci depredano.

Mario, era un semplice guerriero greco, pagano, forte nei muscoli, attivo nella mente.
uno dei primo martiri a Roma... quando si convertì al Cristianesimo.
ci ricorda da dove proveniamo, dove eravamo.

credo che i nomi abbiamo una storia, che dovremmo saper rispettare,
 per imparare ad amarli.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I nomi italiani sono tutti bellissimi. Anche Mario. Tra tutti quelli che hai citato, ne hai trascurato uno che è il più mefitico di tutti: SuperMario!


vero...
apriamo un 3D sui nomi 
sto cercando un nome italiano maschile 
non di uso comune ...


----------



## Fantastica (24 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> vero...
> apriamo un 3D sui nomi
> sto cercando un nome italiano maschile
> non di uso comune ...


Io ne ho un paio che adoro, medievali:

Tancredi
Corso


----------



## JON (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> hai dimenticato *rabarbaro*


Umile


----------



## zanna (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Wow! E io che mi stavo quasi per perdere questa bellissima discussione!
> Ok, dico la mia, tanto è gratis!
> 
> *Wolf - Ha lo spirito di questo tempo*


Cortesemente me la puoi spiegare?? In linea retta magari


----------



## Eretteo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Rabarbaro incapace di male


Grazie per avermi fatto ridere.
Ne ho lette di stronzate,ma questa e' fighissima.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Io*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi fatto ridere.
> Ne ho lette di stronzate,ma questa e' fighissima.


Io pure leggo un sacco di stronzate,le tue.Però  mi fanno lo stesso effetto di una scoreggia davanti un ventilatore.


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io pure leggo un sacco di stronzate,le tue.Però  mi fanno lo stesso effetto di una scoreggia davanti un ventilatore.


Ciao 

di che effetto parli?
che con il ventilatore, ti viene tutto in faccia?

credo, che intendevi un'altra cosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Eretteo (24 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo rabarbaro ha avuto scambi con eretteo che continuo senz'altro a ritenere deprecabili ;
> Decisamente delle oscenita'
> che poi sia ben diverso appare evidente.


Per una volta hai ragione.
Eretteo,infatti,e' buono.


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Cortesemente me la puoi spiegare?? In linea retta magari


Nel senso che sei molto moderno.
Cioè, nell'antica Roma era moderno Cicerone, nel Rinascimento era moderno Lorenzo de'Medici, nel settecento era moderno Voltaire e oggi mi sembri moderno tu.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io pure leggo un sacco di stronzate,le tue.Però  mi fanno lo stesso effetto di una scoreggia davanti un ventilatore.


Sfido io.
Per uno che viene dalla terra dei fuochi,ce ne vuole per sentire profumo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Sfido io.
> Per uno che viene dalla terra dei fuochi,ce ne vuole per sentire profumo.


Non credere,sviluppiamo altri sensi,chiedi a quella troia della tua donna,non ho avuto bisogno di sentire il profumo,ho percepito che era vacca da subito.:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credere,sviluppiamo altri sensi,chiedi a quella troia della tua donna,non ho avuto bisogno di sentire il profumo,ho percepito che era vacca da subito.:rotfl:



I poliziotti terroni rubano lo stipendio pagato dalle tasse del nord.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*E*



Eretteo ha detto:


> I poliziotti terroni rubano lo stipendio pagato dalle tasse del nord.


Pensa che coglioni che siete allora....:rotfl:e non vi rubano solo quello ,anche le donne  chiedi a tua madre...:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa che coglioni che siete allora....:rotfl:e non vi rubano solo quello ,anche le donne  chiedi a tua madre...:rotfl:


Sai che e' strano?
Di tutte le romane che conosco,non ce n'e' una che sia sposata ad un romano,o con grado maggiore di africanizzazione.
Mah....sara' che a forza di umorismo nordafricano,se tajano.......si,le vene.
Piuttosto che ascoltare quelli come te.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Sai*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Sai che e' strano?
> Di tutte le romane che conosco,non ce n'e' una che sia sposata ad un romano,o con grado maggiore di africanizzazione.
> Mah....sara' che a forza di umorismo nordafricano,se tajano.......si,le vene.
> Piuttosto che ascoltare quelli come te.


Sai tutte le donne del nord che ho conosciuto parlano di voi come dei poveri cornuti e cialtroni,passate le sere a bere,e loro a trombare con i terroni nelle discoteche,io vi devo solo ringraziare.:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur ,le caprette prendano nota


fatto


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ne ho un paio che adoro, medievali:
> 
> Tancredi
> *Corso*


si prospetta un'adolescenza difficile


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si prospetta un'adolescenza difficile


Essù pure tu. Ma che devo farti? Madonna benedetta, e scrivi la prima cosa che ti viene in mente, no? Che sarà mai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Essù pure tu. Ma che devo farti? Madonna benedetta, e scrivi la prima cosa che ti viene in mente, no? Che sarà mai.


mi piace tenerti sulla graticola. No, dài scherzo... è che ci devo pensare, e non ho voglia di pensare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ne ho un paio che adoro, medievali:
> 
> Tancredi


adoro
assieme a gregorio

per fortuna che non ho avuto figli maschi


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si prospetta un'adolescenza difficile


invece con Tancredi scherza...

ho un amico al cui figlio ha dato quel nome, e continuano a chiedergli se è in onore del portiere. Cioè un cognome, per altro. Gosh. 

Corso, poi, dipende dal cognome: potrebbe sembrare un indirizzo...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi piace tenerti sulla graticola. No, dài scherzo... è che ci devo pensare, e non ho voglia di pensare.


Ma a cosa devi pensare? Madonna l'indecisione. Gli indecisi andrebbero interdetti per legge.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2014)

*a proposito di questo thread*

tutti hanno espresso un pensiero positivo su di me, non può che farmi piacere

quello di joey non so se fosse positivo, ma spaccava


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*E si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tutti hanno espresso un pensiero positivo su di me, non può che farmi piacere
> 
> quello di joey non so se fosse positivo, ma spaccava


SI ,jb spacca sempre.....


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Nel senso che sei molto moderno.
> Cioè,* nell'antica Roma era moderno Cicerone*, nel Rinascimento era moderno Lorenzo de'Medici, nel settecento era moderno Voltaire e oggi mi sembri moderno tu.



uno che scrive pro domo sua, anche ora, anzi diciamo sempre

grazie per la ruspa, una terna va bene uguale, non ti fare problemi


----------



## zanna (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Nel senso che sei molto moderno*.
> Cioè, nell'antica Roma era moderno Cicerone, nel Rinascimento era moderno Lorenzo de'Medici, nel settecento era moderno Voltaire e oggi mi sembri moderno tu.


:sorpreso: Io moderno?? Ti ringrazio ma :sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic: sono troppo vecchio (come direbbe Ultimo .... ma anche lui non scherza!!)


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

non acchiappo l'idea ...
cosa sta ad indicare, "si diffonde nell'aria"? ... 
un odore, una luce, un soffio di vento ... ok,
ma una persona? si dilata? e cosa significa?


sienne


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Significa*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non acchiappo l'idea ...
> cosa sta ad indicare, "si diffonde nell'aria"? ...
> ...


L'idea è che non  senti l'effetto!!!


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'idea è che non  senti l'effetto!!!



Ciao 

ok ... non ci ho mai pensato a certe cose. 
bene saperlo, comunque ... ok. 


sienne


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non acchiappo l'idea ...
> cosa sta ad indicare, "si diffonde nell'aria"? ...
> ...


E' qualcosa come "crea atmosfera", con certe connotazioni celtiche e new-age.
Un po' come leggere l'Elfenlied di Morike, ascoltare Brian Boru di Stivell o vedere il vedere il solstizio d'Autunno a Stonehenge.

Diffido Oscuro (Daniele ti saluta) a dare interpretazioni non autorizzate.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' qualcosa come "crea atmosfera", con certe connotazioni celtiche e new-age.
> Un po' come leggere l'Elfenlied di Morike, ascoltare Brian Boru di Stivell o vedere il vedere il solstizio d'Autunno a Stonehenge.
> 
> Diffido Oscuro (Daniele ti saluta) a dare interpretazioni non autorizzate.


Di a daniele che è sempre nel mio cuore.:uper davvero.


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di a daniele che è sempre nel mio cuore.:uper davvero.


Non mancherò!
(Anche se per due chiacchiere a quattrocchi se ne riparlerà quest'Estate... Peccato...)


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' qualcosa come "crea atmosfera", con certe connotazioni celtiche e new-age.
> Un po' come leggere l'Elfenlied di Morike, ascoltare Brian Boru di Stivell o vedere il vedere il solstizio d'Autunno a Stonehenge.
> 
> Diffido Oscuro (Daniele ti saluta) a dare interpretazioni non autorizzate.



Ciao Rabarbaro,

grazie. ora lo capisco ... 


si, meglio diffidare ... mi ha data tutta un'altra idea ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non mancherò!
> (Anche se per due chiacchiere a quattrocchi se ne riparlerà quest'Estate... Peccato...)


(Mi useresti la cortesia di sfancularlo in mia vece? Digli "vaffanculo da Joey Blow". Grazie amico.)


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Mi useresti la cortesia di sfancularlo in mia vece? Digli "vaffanculo da Joey Blow". Grazie amico.)


(Se posti un mp3 in cui lo fai con la tua voce, magari glielo faccio ascoltare...)


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (Se posti un mp3 in cui lo fai con la tua voce, magari glielo faccio ascoltare...)


(Magari potrebbero farci un remix techno di gran successo da ballarsi nelle discoteche e clubs della malfamata Ferrara e financo a Shangai.)


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Magari potrebbero farci un remix techno di gran successo da ballarsi nelle discoteche e clubs della malfamata Ferrara e financo a Shangai.)


(Ma che scherzi? E' stato il mio primo pensiero! E già ho contattato Moby per i campionamenti e Gabry Ponte per l'attrezzatura... sei percaso iscritto alla SIAE?)


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (Ma che scherzi? E' stato il mio primo pensiero! E già ho contattato Moby per i campionamenti e Gabry Ponte per l'attrezzatura... sei percaso iscritto alla SIAE?)


Il mio cugino Gabry Ponte
Che si ispirò a me in persona...
Per la danza delle streghe....

Dicendomi
tu dai troppa retta alle femmine...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (Ma che scherzi? E' stato il mio primo pensiero! E già ho contattato Moby per i campionamenti e Gabry Ponte per l'attrezzatura... sei percaso iscritto alla SIAE?)


(Moby è uno sfigatone numero uno. Nah. I Daft Punk, facciamo roba seria.)


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio cugino Gabry Ponte
> Che si ispirò a me in persona...
> Per la danza delle streghe....
> 
> ...


Si spiegano molte cose...


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Moby è uno sfigatone numero uno. Nah. I Daft Punk, facciamo roba seria.)


(Ma sono francesi... orsù...)


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio cugino Gabry Ponte
> Che si ispirò a me in persona...
> Per la danza delle streghe....
> 
> ...


Ma non è che ti confondi con Gabriel Pontello?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (Ma sono francesi... orsù...)


(Vabbè fai tu.)


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Vabbè fai tu.)


(Ok, sulla base di Calcutta del Dr Bombay ci adattiamo un testo di Shotty Horroh... Sarà un successone!)


----------



## morfeo78 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Alessandra *mai coverta*
> **Anais* scordai
> *Andrea53* toscano, fotografo, promosso al primo impatto
> *AnnaBlume *un sushi incellophanato con tutti i suoi bravi pezzettini al loro posto
> ...


E mi è andata bene che non sono cascato sull'uccello :-D 

e si, ci sono cose che neppure io avrei mai potuto immaginare fino a quando non è succesdo.... Come un marzialista che si appassiona al ballo della salsa.... :-o


----------



## JON (24 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (Ma sono francesi... orsù...)


Ma no, internazionali ormai.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma non è che ti confondi con Gabriel Pontello?


Il battista di Siffredi?
Ifix tchen tchen...
Scatta il fluido erotico....

Per fortuna che non el me scata....

Altrimenti vedrei delle divine
nelle semplici maestre di vita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Gennaio 2014)

Peretteo ha detto:


> Joey Blow - controfigura patetica e in definitiva di minore caratura umana,culturale e sociale (sembra incredibile poter riuscire ad esserlo ma tant'è) di un personaggio di un b-movie italiano anni '70


Joey Blow : un inizio un po' conflittuale ma prese le reciproche misure, superata la diffidenza, imparando a conoscerlo per come è' (intelligente e intellettualmente molto dotato) non come vorrebbe apparire (cinico e sprezzante) un utente che stimo e apprezzo .


----------



## sienne (26 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje Mariè, è fatta.


No caro (mi permetto), nulla è fatto. 
Marietto, è fedele ... un traditore ritornato alla fedeltà. 
Una tazza di the ... nada mas ... 
Non sbirciare ... ho scritto, y nada mas ...


----------



## sienne (26 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> GASP!!! :sonar:



Ciao wolf

ci sono cose, che vanno oltre allo spezzatino di tette, culi, cosce ecc. 
solo così ... 

e Fantastica, già dopo i primi suoi post qui, lo avevo capito e credo, 
anche viceversa ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (27 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Joey Blow : un inizio un po' conflittuale ma prese le reciproche misure, superata la diffidenza, imparando a conoscerlo per come è' (intelligente e intellettualmente molto dotato) non come vorrebbe apparire (cinico e sprezzante) un utente che stimo e apprezzo .


Caro Joey, è bastato dare un giudizio obiettivo e nel complesso positivo su di te e i rossi sono fioccati. 
Eppure ho usato termini e modi piuttosto urbani. E ho detto la mia, non ho proferito verità assolute.:smile:
Alla faccia dell'obiettività nel giudicare con verdi e rossi, qui contano solo antipatia, simpatia e appartenenza a gruppi e/o sottogruppi.
Non importa, ti rinnovo la mia considerazione positiva nel lungo periodo: sopravviverò anche a questo "morbillo" pilotato :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Caro Joey, è bastato dare un giudizio obiettivo e nel complesso positivo su di te e i rossi sono fioccati.
> Eppure ho usato termini e modi piuttosto urbani. E ho detto la mia, non ho proferito verità assolute.:smile:
> Alla faccia dell'obiettività nel giudicare con verdi e rossi, qui contano solo antipatia, simpatia e appartenenza a gruppi e/o sottogruppi.
> Non importa, ti rinnovo la mia considerazione positiva nel lungo periodo: sopravviverò anche a questo "morbillo" pilotato :up:


Mi associo sui rossi e verdi che rifiuto sempre  e sul parere positivo su JB nonostante la sua orsaggine acuta :mrgreen:Ciao Fabri


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi associo sui rossi e verdi che rifiuto sempre  e sul parere positivo su JB nonostante la sua orsaggine acuta :mrgreen:Ciao Fabri


ma così è darli di 'seconda mano', che diavolo di senso ha? Dissuasivo verso chi ha espresso l'opinione sul terzo? Roba da matti...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma così è darli di 'seconda mano', che diavolo di senso ha? Dissuasivo verso chi ha espresso l'opinione sul terzo? Roba da matti...


No credo sia un modo di prender un po' in giro se no non me lo spiego ... Vedere se chi li riceve si lamenta ... Io ignoro sempre sia rosi che verdi almeno non mi sbaglio :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Caro Joey, è bastato dare un giudizio obiettivo e nel complesso positivo su di te e i rossi sono fioccati.
> Eppure ho usato termini e modi piuttosto urbani. E ho detto la mia, non ho proferito verità assolute.:smile:
> Alla faccia dell'obiettività nel giudicare con verdi e rossi, qui contano solo antipatia, simpatia e appartenenza a gruppi e/o sottogruppi.
> Non importa, ti rinnovo la mia considerazione positiva nel lungo periodo: sopravviverò anche a questo "morbillo" pilotato :up:


Eh, mi spiace. Però gli amici dediti al cecchinaggio dovrebbero pure capire che tu avresti un pensiero buono pure per Attila o Jack lo Squartatore, non è che io abbia quindi chissà quali doti.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, mi spiace. Però gli amici dediti al cecchinaggio dovrebbero pure capire che tu avresti un pensiero buono pure per Attila o Jack lo Squartatore, non è che io abbia quindi chissà quali doti.


Uuuhhuuu supersimpa ma che sega che sei ... E accettalo un complimento ... Oddio saresti da impalare quando fai così :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uuuhhuuu supersimpa ma che sega che sei ... E accettalo un complimento ... Oddio saresti da impalare quando fai così :mrgreen:


Sono un egocentrico modesto, mica è colpa mia.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono un egocentrico modesto, mica è colpa mia.


Ora "modesto" riferito a te mi sembra azzardato  No sei un orso  del menga ...che ci vuoi fare ?!evidentemente tua moglie ti schianta poche padelle in capo  Ti ci vorrebbe una raddrizzatina  Ciao supersimpa buona cena


----------



## Hellseven (27 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, mi spiace. Però gli amici dediti al cecchinaggio dovrebbero pure capire che tu avresti un pensiero buono pure per Attila o Jack lo Squartatore, non è che io abbia quindi chissà quali doti.


Mò nun t'atteggià a grand'ommo 
Mica ti puoi paragonare all'Unno Sanguinario e al Ripper: al più un modesto direttore di campo di concentramento o un ordinario serial killer di provincia :rotfl::up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mò nun t'atteggià a grand'ommo
> Mica ti puoi paragonare all'Unno Sanguinario e al Ripper: al più un modesto direttore di campo di concentramento o un ordinario serial killer di provincia :rotfl::up:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Caro Joey, è bastato dare un giudizio obiettivo e nel complesso positivo su di te e i rossi sono fioccati.
> Eppure ho usato termini e modi piuttosto urbani. E ho detto la mia, non ho proferito verità assolute.:smile:
> Alla faccia dell'obiettività nel giudicare con verdi e rossi, qui contano solo antipatia, simpatia e appartenenza a gruppi e/o sottogruppi.
> Non importa, ti rinnovo la mia considerazione positiva nel lungo periodo: sopravviverò anche a questo "morbillo" pilotato :up:


che tristezza, rubinare le opinioni. Se posso ti smeraldo in modo che non si cancelli il post.
Edit: ovvio che ho potuto, io può tutto:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

se si usa questo sistema e lo si è accettato lamentarsene solo quando i rossi non ci piacciono è sterile.
che tedio leggere verde mio, rosso tuo e patapin patapan .
l'anonimatoè una merda comunque, abbasso il crucco...bruja libera:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se si usa questo sistema e lo si è accettato lamentarsene solo quando i rossi non ci piacciono è sterile.
> che tedio *leggere verde mio, rosso tuo *e patapin patapan .
> l'anonimatoè una merda comunque, abbasso il crucco...bruja libera:mrgreen:


Io lo faccio proprio perchè sono contro all'approvazione/disapprovazione in anonimato
Magari se oltre a te si tedia qualcun altro, cambia qualcosa


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se si usa questo sistema e lo si è accettato lamentarsene solo quando i rossi non ci piacciono è sterile.
> che tedio leggere verde mio, rosso tuo e patapin patapan .
> l'anonimatoè una merda comunque, abbasso il crucco...bruja libera:mrgreen:


Sappi Minni che non ti ho mai dato un rosso in vita mia. E per quanto vale neanche un verde.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che tristezza, rubinare le opinioni. Se posso ti smeraldo in modo che non si cancelli il post.
> Edit: ovvio che ho potuto, io può tutto:mrgreen:


Eddai oh. Persino Fantastica c'è riuscita.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che tristezza, rubinare le opinioni. Se posso ti smeraldo in modo che non si cancelli il post.
> Edit: ovvio che ho potuto, io può tutto:mrgreen:



come osi Sbri???solo io posso dirlo....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:​ti perdono solo perche'lo spettacolo fuori e'bellissimo..finalmente neve e tanta!


----------



## Simy (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io lo faccio proprio perchè sono contro all'approvazione/disapprovazione in anonimato
> Magari se oltre a te si tedia qualcun altro, cambia qualcosa


idem


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io lo faccio proprio perchè sono contro all'approvazione/disapprovazione in anonimato
> Magari se oltre a te si tedia qualcun altro, cambia qualcosa


tradimento libero!


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> idem


idem


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Caro Joey, è bastato dare un giudizio obiettivo e nel complesso positivo su di te e i rossi sono fioccati.
> Eppure ho usato termini e modi piuttosto urbani. E ho detto la mia, non ho proferito verità assolute.:smile:
> *Alla faccia dell'obiettività nel giudicare con verdi e rossi, qui contano solo antipatia, simpatia e appartenenza a gruppi e/o sottogruppi*.
> Non importa, ti rinnovo la mia considerazione positiva nel lungo periodo: sopravviverò anche a questo "morbillo" pilotato :up:


Hell, pensa che a me invece è stato approvato più volte il post dove lo mandavo a quel paese 

Il tuo neretto dice tutto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Caro Joey, è bastato dare un giudizio obiettivo e nel complesso positivo su di te e i rossi sono fioccati.
> Eppure ho usato termini e modi piuttosto urbani. E ho detto la mia, non ho proferito verità assolute.:smile:
> Alla faccia dell'obiettività nel giudicare con verdi e rossi, qui contano solo antipatia, simpatia e appartenenza a gruppi e/o sottogruppi.
> Non importa, ti rinnovo la mia considerazione positiva nel lungo periodo: sopravviverò anche a questo "morbillo" pilotato :up:


Lo sai, vero, che hai scritto una stronzata?
E che qui c'è qualcuno pronto a strumentalizzarla nonostante ciò?
Hellseven, non mi sembrano da te queste conclusioni qualunquiste.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, mi spiace. Però gli amici dediti al cecchinaggio dovrebbero pure capire che tu avresti un pensiero buono pure per Attila o Jack lo Squartatore, non è che io abbia quindi chissà quali doti.



dov'è Minerva quando serve? :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo sai, vero, che hai scritto una stronzata?
> E che qui c'è qualcuno pronto a strumentalizzarla nonostante ciò?
> Hellseven, non mi sembrano da te queste conclusioni qualunquiste.



Ciao Chiara,

Perché? Dove sta la fesseria?

Questa impressione l'ho avuta più volte,
dato che scattano (spesso) a secondo del soggetto 
in rapporto al commento. E quasi prevedibile ... 
Poi, che scattano anche così ... è vero ... 
E c'è chi da con cognizione, ci credo forte ... 


sienne


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo sai, vero, che hai scritto una stronzata?
> E che qui *c'è qualcuno pronto a strumentalizzarla *nonostante ciò?
> Hellseven, non mi sembrano da te queste conclusioni qualunquiste.


Guarda che non siamo in un film di 007, rilassati.
Io non ho strumentalizzato nulla. Ma poi strumentalizzare perché? A quale scopo?

Non ci vuole un'intelligenza superiore per capire che qui dentro i rossi vengono usati non certo come strumento di moderazione (sanzionare chi si comporta male, offende eccetera eccetera). Ma soprattutto per colpire chi sta sui maroni. Per questo io non ne do: perché è una cosa stupida e infantile all'interno di un sistema che si regge su dinamiche infantili (e lo dico a ragion veduta, visto che queste dinamiche le conosco abbastanza bene).

Io sono per il confronto diretto: non sono d'accordo? Lo scrivo, non ho bisogno di dare rossi.

E non vedo perché sanzionare una persona corretta come Hellseven solo perché parla bene di un utente che invece non piace ad altri.

Per me l'unica spiegazione è il neretto di Hell, che da persona intelligente e obiettiva ha colto perfettamente. Altro che qualunquismo.


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

ma infatti, io so bene chi mi mette i pochi rossi che arrivano

e infatti regolarmente, dato che evidentemente è un utente che sta sulle balle ad altri utenti, mi arrivano anche verdi per lo stesso post, come diceva Hell, poi si ricarica e si ricomincia il giro:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> Perché? Dove sta la fesseria?
> 
> ...


Ma certo. Anch'io ci credo. Ma resto convinta che la maggioranza degli utenti non agisca così. Forse sono pessimista, ma la penso in questo modo.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma certo. Anch'io ci credo. Ma resto convinta che la maggioranza degli utenti non agisca così. Forse sono pessimista, ma la penso in questo modo.


Molto sensato...personalmente da quando stermy e'emigrato,non ho mai piu'dato rossi,e rari verdi...uno a te ora,ad esempio.Penso che la storia dei verdi e rossi sia da asilo...quando avro'tempo lo faro'notare al Capo.......


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti,* io so bene chi mi mette i pochi rossi che arrivano
> *
> e infatti regolarmente, dato che evidentemente è un utente che sta sulle balle ad altri utenti, mi arrivano anche verdi per lo stesso post, come diceva Hell, poi si ricarica e si ricomincia il giro:mrgreen:


Io potrei giusto individuare chi mi dà i pochi verdi che mi arrivano, invece


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io potrei giusto individuare chi mi dà i pochi verdi che mi arrivano, invece



io i verdi ogni tanto li metto, visto che me ne arrivano credo che in tanti ci tengano, poi non so!


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Molto sensato...personalmente da quando stermy e'emigrato,non ho mai piu'dato rossi,e rari verdi...uno a te ora,ad esempio.Penso che la storia dei verdi e rossi sia da asilo...quando avro'tempo lo faro'notare al Capo.......


Concordo!

Firmato: Santa Maria Goretti di Marassi


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> io i verdi ogni tanto li metto, visto che me ne arrivano credo che in tanti ci tengano, poi non so!


I verdi anch'io. Ma di solito aggiungo un commento in cui esplicito che condivido il pensiero del post che approvo. Quando non lo faccio è perché mi collego dal cellulare e da lì faccio una fatica bestiale a scrivere, così lascio perdere e mi limito ad approvare. Oppure vado di fretta e agisco sull'onda dell'entusiasmo.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Molto sensato...personalmente da quando stermy e'emigrato,non ho mai piu'dato rossi,e rari verdi...uno a te ora,ad esempio.Penso che la storia dei verdi e rossi sia da asilo...quando avro'tempo lo faro'notare al Capo.......


Micione, il problema non è mai nello strumento, ma nell'uso che ne viene fatto.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Micione, il problema non è mai nello strumento, ma nell'uso che ne viene fatto.


Come appunto insegna quello/a che mi ha rubinato stò post due secondi dopo che l'ho scritto


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come appunto insegna quello/a che mi ha rubinato stò post due secondi dopo che l'ho scritto



anche a me dopo 2 secondi!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Concordo!
> 
> Firmato: Santa Maria Goretti di Marassi



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: miao che memoria!!!!!!!Marassi .....domenica mi e'piaciuto tanto...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche a me dopo 2 secondi!


Lascia fare free


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: miao *che memoria*!!!!!!!Marassi .....domenica mi e'piaciuto tanto...


E' che quando l'ho letto sono morta dal ridere, ogni tanto mi chiamo così da sola


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lascia fare free



sob che dolor!


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Io*

Io non faccio più caso ai rossi ai verdi....di quello che pensate qui dentro non me ne frega en 'cazzo,quattro provincialotti,una paio di razzisti,un pò di leccachiappe.I vostri pensieri li uso per pulirmi il mio avido culo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> *Perché? Dove sta la fesseria?*
> 
> ...


perché siete talmente sveglioni da dire subito: mi è arrivato un rosso, mi è arrivato un verde, aggiungendoci illazioni del tipo i gruppetti di qua, le congiure di là

i rossi che arrivano a me saranno frutto di un disaccordo con quanto espongo e non  di cricche e cricchette, neanche fossimo in una affare di stato.

ma manco a dirlo, se rubinano in due tre o quattro un post dove si dice bene o male di un utente a caso, in qualche mente bacata (e non sto parlando di hellseven) è perché la gente si è messa d'accordo dietro le quinte


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda che non siamo in un film di 007, rilassati.
> Io non ho strumentalizzato nulla. Ma poi strumentalizzare perché? A quale scopo?
> 
> Non ci vuole un'intelligenza superiore per capire che qui dentro i rossi vengono usati non certo come strumento di moderazione (sanzionare chi si comporta male, offende eccetera eccetera).* Ma soprattutto per colpire chi sta sui maroni.* Per questo io non ne do: perché è una cosa stupida e infantile all'interno di un sistema che si regge su dinamiche infantili (e lo dico a ragion veduta, visto che queste dinamiche le conosco abbastanza bene).
> ...


ah, quindi un utente corretto e gentile come hellseven starebbe sui maroni a chi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Molto sensato...personalmente da quando stermy e'emigrato,non ho mai piu'dato rossi,e rari verdi...uno a te ora,ad esempio.*Penso che la storia dei verdi e rossi sia da asilo.*..quando avro'tempo lo faro'notare al Capo.......



in effetti è così

ps. tanto perchè non si fraintenda: come viene vissuta qui dentro la disapprovazione, anonima o esposta, è da reparto psichiatrico più che da asilo


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me c'è uno script che regala rossi e verdi random per mantenere tonico il forum.
E ci riesce benissimo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Secondo me c'è uno script che regala rossi e verdi random per mantenere tonico il forum.
> E ci riesce benissimo.


e se fosse?
qua si entra, si accetta il regolamento e ci si comporta come ci consente il medesimo


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah, quindi un utente corretto e gentile come hellseven starebbe sui maroni a chi?


A chi pensa che sia sbagliata la sua opinione positiva su JB, anche se è espressa in modo corretto e adeguato. E lo pensa perché, evidentemente, non ha simpatia per JB.

In un altro thread si parlava di dinamiche perverse e di meccanismi che si basano su superficiali simpatie/antipatie. Questo, a naso, mi pare un ottimo esempio.


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e se fosse? (*)
> qua si entra, si accetta il regolamento e ci si comporta come ci consente il medesimo(**)


(*) Se fosse, sarebbe altrettanto ridicolo e due volte più divertente.
(**) Ovvio.


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché siete talmente sveglioni da dire subito: mi è arrivato un rosso, mi è arrivato un verde, aggiungendoci illazioni del tipo i gruppetti di qua, le congiure di là
> 
> i rossi che arrivano a me saranno frutto di un disaccordo con quanto espongo e non  di cricche e cricchette, neanche fossimo in una affare di stato.
> 
> ma manco a dirlo, se rubinano in due tre o quattro un post dove si dice bene o male di un utente a caso, in qualche mente bacata (e non sto parlando di hellseven) è *perché la gente si è messa d'accordo dietro le quinte*


Questo lo dici tu, nessuno l'ha detto.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

nel mio caso no, visto che non esisteva questo sistema .limitarmi a non usarlo e a parlarne come mi pare ritengo sia mia facoltà 





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e se fosse?
> qua si entra, si accetta il regolamento e ci si comporta come ci consente il medesimo


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti è così
> 
> ps. tanto perchè non si fraintenda: *come viene vissuta *qui dentro la disapprovazione, anonima o esposta, è da reparto psichiatrico più che da asilo


Ma no. Io penso che si possa parlare in modo razionale di certe dinamiche senza per questo 'viverle'.

A me arrivano tanti rossi e non li vivo in nessun modo, sinceramente. Però interpreto, così come tendo a interpretare i fatti che noto.
Saranno i miei studi di psicologia e le mie scarse nozioni di sociologia a condizionarmi... ma riflettere su un fenomeno e discuterne o analizzarlo, non significa attribuirgli un significato emotivo. Anzi. Direi il contrario. Prendere atto di certe dinamiche è segno che sei sufficientemente 'distante' da poterlo inquadrare lucidamente.


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché siete talmente sveglioni da dire subito: mi è arrivato un rosso, mi è arrivato un verde, aggiungendoci illazioni del tipo i gruppetti di qua, le congiure di là
> 
> i rossi che arrivano a me saranno frutto di un disaccordo con quanto espongo e non  di cricche e cricchette, neanche fossimo in una affare di stato.
> 
> ma manco a dirlo, se rubinano in due tre o quattro un post dove si dice bene o male di un utente a caso, in qualche mente bacata (e non sto parlando di hellseven) è perché la gente si è messa d'accordo dietro le quinte



Ciao,

non ho neanche letto tutto. Mi basta la prima riga. Mai detto! Sorry. 
Una sola volta, tanti mesi fa, per un ciao, perché l'aveva preso anche Simy.

veramente, mi inizia molto a scocciare questo tuo modo di comunicare ... 
io e voi ... voi qui ... e a quel età bisogna essere e non essere ... 
ohhhhhh ... tranquilla ... va tutto bene ... si è capito ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu, nessuno l'ha detto.



ah no?
nessuno l'ha detto?
ma se hai appena quotato hellseven che lo diceva

hai fornito un chiaro esempio di strumentalizzazione di un post altrui in un thread dove sei stata l'unica a polemizzare per motivi risibili


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

che poi sia facile ignorare sicuramente ma ogni tanto che la cosa sia ridicola va detto , senza impegno e rancore:singleeye:.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma no. Io penso che si possa parlare in modo razionale di certe dinamiche senza per questo 'viverle'.
> 
> *A me arrivano tanti rossi e non li vivo in nessun modo, sinceramente. *Però interpreto, così come tendo a interpretare i fatti che noto.
> Saranno i miei studi di psicologia e le mie scarse nozioni di sociologia a condizionarmi... ma riflettere su un fenomeno e discuterne o analizzarlo, non significa attribuirgli un significato emotivo. Anzi. Direi il contrario. Prendere atto di certe dinamiche è segno che sei sufficientemente 'distante' da poterlo inquadrare lucidamente.



ahahahahaahaha
ma chi vuoi prendere per il culo?


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

Famo er Referendum. 
Però voglio anche la campagna elettorale con tanto di tribuna politica. E' necessario cambiare il "porcellum" :carneval:

Voglio vede er Conte su youtube che fa le sue proposte. Quib che da buon democristiano vuole mantenere lo "status Quo". 
E poi voglio vede Lothar gridare "pane e figa per tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel mio caso no, visto che non esisteva questo sistema .limitarmi a non usarlo e a parlarne come mi pare ritengo sia mia facoltà



ma certo, è facoltà di chiunque.


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah no?
> nessuno l'ha detto?
> ma se hai appena quotato hellseven che lo diceva
> 
> hai fornito un chiaro esempio di strumentalizzazione di un post altrui in un thread dove sei stata l'unica a polemizzare per motivi risibili



ma è vero, Chiara
a me mi mette rosso sempre la stessa persona, e poi arrivano i verdi perchè evidentemente altri sono d'accordo col post
è successo anche prima, anche se non l'ho nominata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma è vero, Chiara
> *a me mi mette rosso sempre la stessa persona*, e poi arrivano i verdi perchè evidentemente altri sono d'accordo col post
> è successo anche prima, anche se non l'ho nominata



ma come fai a saperlo?
hai una funzione avanzata che io non posseggo?


----------



## Flavia (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Famo er Referendum.
> Però voglio anche la campagna elettorale con tanto di tribuna politica. E' necessario cambiare il "porcellum" :carneval:
> 
> Voglio vede er Conte su youtube che fa le sue proposte. Quib che da buon democristiano vuole mantenere lo "status Quo".
> ...


anche il referendum?
ma no dai
basta parlare di lucine
rosse e verdi,
Natale è passato
propongo di tornare a bomba
sull'argomento originale del 3d
che si stava sviluppando in modo
molto carino:smile:


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Sono*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma come fai a saperlo?
> hai una funzione avanzata che io non posseggo?


Si sono io che metto i rossi a free.....:rotfl:


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma come fai a saperlo?



non è che ci vuole Einstein...


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> anche il referendum?
> ma no dai
> basta parlare di lucine
> rosse e verdi,
> ...


Io di cosa parlava sto thread manco me lo ricordo!

Buscopann


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma come fai a saperlo?
> *hai una funzione avanzata che io non posseggo*?



no la possiedi anche tu
sta in mezzo alle orecchie:mrgreen:


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sono io che metto i rossi a free.....:rotfl:



ecco infatti:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si sono io che metto i rossi a free.....:rotfl:



:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no la possiedi anche tu
> sta in mezzo alle orecchie:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah no?
> nessuno l'ha detto?
> *ma se hai appena quotato hellseven che lo diceva
> *
> hai fornito un chiaro esempio di strumentalizzazione di un post altrui in un thread dove sei stata l'unica a polemizzare per motivi risibili





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ahahahahaahaha
> ma chi vuoi prendere per il culo?


Sul neretto: io ho letto un concetto diverso (che personalmente condivido). E cioè che le disapprovazioni e le approvazioni vanno spesso date sulla base delle simpatie/antipatie nei confronti degli utenti, più che sulle idee espresse.

Sul resto pensala un po' come ti pare, alzo bandiera bianca.


----------



## Flavia (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io di cosa parlava sto thread manco me lo ricordo!
> 
> Buscopann


smemorato!
ti becchi un 2 
per non essere stato attento
ed essere andato fuori tema:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican::mexican:


E faccio bene,non risponde mai ai miei mp hard..tu cosa faresti?Così impara a rifiutare le mie proposte a sfondo analsessuale.


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io di cosa parlava sto thread manco me lo ricordo!
> 
> Buscopann



...rosso:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto:* io ho letto un concetto diverso* (che personalmente condivido). E cioè che le disapprovazioni e le approvazioni vanno spesso date sulla base delle simpatie/antipatie nei confronti degli utenti, più che sulle idee espresse.
> 
> Sul resto pensala un po' come ti pare, alzo bandiera bianca.



va bene. non ho motivo per non crederti


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> smemorato!
> ti becchi un 2
> per non essere stato attento
> ed essere andato fuori tema:carneval:


Ma io mica ci sono andato. Sò stato trascinato!

Buscopann


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E faccio bene,non risponde mai ai miei mp hard..tu cosa faresti?Così impara a rifiutare le mie proposte a sfondo analsessuale.



che bugiardo!:unhappy:

sei tu che non rispondi, zuccherino!


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ma è così difficile farsi una ragione del fatto che qualcuno può disapprovarti per il fatto stesso di esistere?


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Io?*



free ha detto:


> che bugiardo!:unhappy:
> 
> sei tu che non rispondi, zuccherino!


Mi fai proposte in mp?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Non ci sono più le utenti di una volta....:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...rosso:rotfl:


'starda :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no la possiedi anche tu
> sta in mezzo alle orecchie:mrgreen:


stai parlando del naso, I suppose


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma è così difficile farsi una ragione del fatto che qualcuno può disapprovarti per il fatto stesso di esistere?


In generale son d'accordo con te.Ma dimmi, come si fa a disapprovare il grande oscuro?come?


----------



## Flavia (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma io mica ci sono andato. Sò stato trascinato!
> 
> Buscopann


scusa troppo banale

vi lascio alla vostra discussione
sulle luminarie

:smile:


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> stai parlando del naso, I suppose


Quell'avatar......esimio.....per favore....rosso mio!


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In generale son d'accordo con te.Ma dimmi, come si fa a disapprovare il grande oscuro?come?


Guarda, fosse per me, tu vivresti col culo baciato...


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quell'avatar......esimio.....per favore....rosso mio!


le mie sorelline apprezzeranno tantissimo,invece.....l'avatar


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Guarda, fosse per me, tu vivresti col culo baciato...


Sei il solito GALANTUOMO!Spiegalo a sti provinciali dei miei coglioni và....!


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma è così difficile farsi una ragione del fatto che qualcuno può disapprovarti per il fatto stesso di esistere?


Eh..ma in quel caso altro che rubini e smeraldi. Io voglio il premio alla carriera :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh..ma in quel caso altro che rubini e smeraldi. Io voglio il premio alla carriera :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Si,mettiti a 90 che te damo un bel premio alla carriera.....!


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai parlando del naso, I suppose



dici che la Chiara ha il naso in mezzo alle orecchie?
e che è, un Picasso?


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei il solito GALANTUOMO!Spiegalo a sti provinciali dei miei coglioni và....!


Prima o poi capiranno, nel frattempo sii misericordioso...


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> dici che la Chiara ha il naso in mezzo alle orecchie?
> e che è, un Picasso?


la nostra professoressa è più donna da Caravaggio.....


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Prima o poi capiranno, nel frattempo sii misericordioso...


Ci vuole molta pazienza!


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Mi fai proposte in mp?*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Non ci sono più le utenti di una volta....:mrgreen:



sempre, perchè?
è inutile che continui a negare!
vuoi un rosso per caso??


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mò nun t'atteggià a grand'ommo
> Mica ti puoi paragonare all'Unno Sanguinario e al Ripper: al più un modesto direttore di campo di concentramento o un ordinario serial killer di provincia :rotfl::up:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:Serial killer di provincia è più in :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh..ma in quel caso altro che rubini e smeraldi. Io voglio il premio alla carriera :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Per quello devi aver riempito almeno dieci tessere punti.


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> sempre, perchè?
> è inutile che continui a negare!
> vuoi un rosso per caso??


Sempre?Ma non è da te.....!


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la nostra professoressa è più donna da Caravaggio.....



una Chiara/Scura?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se si usa questo sistema e lo si è accettato lamentarsene solo quando i rossi non ci piacciono è sterile.
> che tedio leggere verde mio, rosso tuo e patapin patapan .
> l'anonimatoè una merda comunque, abbasso il crucco...bruja libera:mrgreen:


What's bruja :singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> What's bruja :singleeye:


E' un personaggio di vecchia data.
Facendo un paragone. Bruja sta a tradimento come Felix the Cat sta alla storia dei fumetti

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Noo*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> What's bruja :singleeye:


Uno dei tre ex gestori....!


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per quello devi aver riempito almeno dieci tessere punti.


Io c'ho la carta fedeltà dell'Iper. Vale lo stesso?

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Molto sensato...personalmente da quando stermy e'emigrato,non ho mai piu'dato rossi,e rari verdi...uno a te ora,ad esempio.Penso che la storia dei verdi e rossi sia da asilo...quando avro'tempo lo faro'notare al Capo.......


Ah io ti sostengo nella battaglia :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' un personaggio di vecchia data.
> Facendo un paragone. Bruja sta a tradimento come Felix the Cat sta alla storia dei fumetti
> 
> Buscopann


Maschile ? Peccato non averlo incrociato/a


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uno dei tre ex gestori....!


Ok capito :carneval:


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io c'ho la carta fedeltà dell'Iper. Vale lo stesso?
> 
> Buscopann


Si fa presto a dire Iper...
Quale Iper? 
Tra una e l'altra c'è la differenza tra un Oscar alla carriera e un set di presine di Topo Gigio...


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maschile ? Peccato non averlo incrociato/a


Femminile. Donna tutta di un pezzo. 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non faccio più caso ai rossi ai verdi....di quello che pensate qui dentro non me ne frega en 'cazzo,quattro provincialotti,una paio di razzisti,un pò di leccachiappe.I vostri pensieri li uso per pulirmi il mio avido culo.


Sei pure avido ...ammazza ...rivoglio il vecchio oscuro :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Si fa presto a dire Iper...
> Quale Iper?
> Tra una e l'altra c'è la differenza tra un Oscar alla carriera e un set di presine di Topo Gigio...


L'Iper. La grande I
Ce n'è una sola. E io voglio il premio alla carriera. 

(in realtà mi accontento anche del set di presine se proprio ti avanza. Sono un tipo ambizioso io...)

Buscopann


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'Iper. La grande I
> Ce n'è una sola. E io voglio il premio alla carriera.
> 
> (in realtà mi accontento anche del set di presine se proprio ti avanza. Sono un tipo ambizioso io...)
> ...


Ok, presentati al punto soci entro il 31/12 c.a. e, previo piccolo contributo spese, potrai ritirare il premio che hai prescelto!
Congratulazioni!


----------



## Hellseven (28 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché siete talmente sveglioni da dire subito: mi è arrivato un rosso, mi è arrivato un verde, aggiungendoci illazioni del tipo i gruppetti di qua, le congiure di là
> 
> i rossi che arrivano a me saranno frutto di un disaccordo con quanto espongo e non  di cricche e cricchette, neanche fossimo in una affare di stato.
> 
> ma manco a dirlo, se rubinano in due tre o quattro un post dove si dice bene o male di un utente a caso, in qualche mente bacata (e non sto parlando di hellseven) è perché la gente si è messa d'accordo dietro le quinte


Ciao Chiara.
Solo per dire che in realtà il mio non era un attacco al sistema rossi verdi . Non entro nel merito delle regole quando sono ospite a casa altrui. Ci mancherebbe altro!
Era una considerazione sul fatto che un sistema pensato per essere usato in modo corretto (e che ha un suo senso) in mano alle debolezze umane diventa tutt'altro.
Questo e' tutto.
Concordo sul fatto che qualcuno, Minerva nel caso di specie, nel suo esprimere il proprio dissenso verso il sistema e verso la gestione del forum abbia strumentalizzato il mio dictum.
Peraltro c'era anche una sorta di rimprovero nelle sue parole perché io non contestando il sistema non avrei diritto di lamentarmene.
Il mondo pullula di cose in assoluto positive che mal utilizzate non esprimono la loro positività .
Il sistema rosso verde lo ripeto e' in teoria una buona idea: come tutte le cose e' sicuramente perfettibile, credo ma non saprei dire come perché non e' cosa mia. 
Noto sempre una certa acredine/antipatia di fondo in Minerva verso di me. Me ne farò una ragione. Non ho intenzione di perdere tempo in sterili polemiche. Mica si può piacere per forza a tutti, ohibò'


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Famo er Referendum.
> Però voglio anche la campagna elettorale con tanto di tribuna politica. E' necessario cambiare il "porcellum" :carneval:
> 
> Voglio vede er Conte su youtube che fa le sue proposte. Quib che da buon democristiano vuole mantenere lo "status Quo".
> ...


Ehm ti meriteresti un verde ma non ne do :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara.
> Solo per dire che in realtà il mio non era un attacco al sistema rossi verdi . Non entro nel merito delle regole quando sono ospite a casa altrui. Ci mancherebbe altro!
> Era una considerazione sul fatto che un sistema pensato per essere usato in modo corretto (e che ha un suo senso) in mano alle debolezze umane diventa tutt'altro.
> Questo e' tutto.
> ...


E' il suo modo di farti capire che ti vuole bene :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io di cosa parlava sto thread manco me lo ricordo!
> 
> Buscopann


Ari ehm basterebbe leggere il titolo del 3D :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei pure avido ...ammazza ...rivoglio il vecchio oscuro :mrgreen:


No,ho il culo avido.Non sono avido!Cosa devi farci con il vecchio oscuro?


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehm ti meriteresti un verde ma non ne do :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'importante è che la dai.
Per il resto puoi fare quello che vuoi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Fratè*



Buscopann ha detto:


> L'importante è che la dai.
> Per il resto puoi fare quello che vuoi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ehhhh come no....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma è così difficile farsi una ragione del fatto che qualcuno può disapprovarti per il fatto stesso di esistere?


No anzi direi che uno se ne può fottere pure allegramente


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Famo er Referendum.
> Però voglio anche la campagna elettorale con tanto di tribuna politica. E' necessario cambiare il "porcellum" :carneval:
> 
> Voglio vede er Conte su youtube che fa le sue proposte. Quib che da buon democristiano vuole mantenere lo "status Quo".
> ...


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ehhhh come no....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Famose 'na briscola va. Che qua non si tromba mai. Dai tu le carte?

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Famose 'na briscola va. Che qua non si tromba mai. Dai tu le carte?
> 
> Buscopann


Ok,anche se preferisco il poker.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ho il culo avido.Non sono avido!Cosa devi farci con il vecchio oscuro?


Eh !!!!! che te lo spiego a fare ormai è svampato


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'importante è che la dai.
> Per il resto puoi fare quello che vuoi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Se sempre fuori tema :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Ah*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh !!!!! che te lo spiego a fare ormai è svampato


L'avete fatto svampare....!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'importante è che la dai.
> Per il resto puoi fare quello che vuoi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Ehhhh come no....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Buscopann ha detto:


> Famose 'na briscola va. Che qua non si tromba mai. Dai tu le carte?
> 
> Buscopann





oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,anche se preferisco il poker.


Io a carte non gioco ... Sia chiaro :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io a carte non gioco ... Sia chiaro :mrgreen:


Vuoi giocare al dottore con me?Io sono il dottore e tu la paziente.....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'avete fatto svampare....!


L'hanno ...io mi dichiaro  innocente :carneval: ...:giudice: la Corte assolve e si ritira


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi giocare al dottore con me?Io sono il dottore e tu la paziente.....


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Ci hanno provato all'asilo :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma è così difficile farsi una ragione del fatto che qualcuno può disapprovarti per il fatto stesso di esistere?


è terribbbbbbile:unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Gennaio 2014)

Io ricevo un sacco di verdi, soprattutto quando mando qualcuno/a a cagare :gabinetto:


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maschile ? Peccato non averlo incrociato/a


http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/96-quale-tradimento



femminile


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sempre, perchè?
> è inutile che continui a negare!
> vuoi un rosso per caso??


GRRR.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Famo er Referendum.
> Però voglio anche la campagna elettorale con tanto di tribuna politica. E' necessario cambiare il "porcellum" :carneval:
> 
> Voglio vede er Conte su youtube che fa le sue proposte. Quib che da buon democristiano vuole mantenere lo "status Quo".
> ...


GRANDIOSO.
AL raduno facciamo il video.
Ora elaboro le mie proposte.
:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho neanche letto tutto. Mi basta la prima riga. *Mai detto! Sorry. *
> *Una sola volta*, tanti mesi fa, per un ciao, perché l'aveva preso anche Simy.
> ...



va bene, liberissima di pensarlo
che poi la critica non era affatto rivolta a te personalmente

però l'atteggiamento conferma quello che penso
la disapprovazione o comunque la critica anonima (con i rossi) ed esplicita (come si legge in certi dialoghi tra utenti) qui è vissuta molto ma molto male (per usare un eufemismo)

e penso che se delle persone adulte come siamo noi tutti sottolineano continuamente questo disaccordo su come vengono usate le approvazioni e disapprovazioni (dagli altri) tanto adulte non sono


----------



## disincantata (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto: io ho letto un concetto diverso (che personalmente condivido). E cioè che le disapprovazioni e le approvazioni vanno spesso date sulla base delle simpatie/antipatie nei confronti degli utenti, più che sulle idee espresse.
> 
> Sul resto pensala un po' come ti pare, alzo bandiera bianca.



E' cosi in molti forum. Qualche anno fa scrivevo su uno e c'era una ragazza, si fa per dire, 40 anni, zitella, che mi aveva presa di mira per cose assurde,  una discussione di gruppo su una tassa assurda poi bocciata,  un giorno ho fatto una prova con un altra forumista, le ho  fatto scrivere quello che avrei scritto io e, e che lei avrebbe subito contestato e, le ho dimostrato, che scritto da  lei  era condivisibile.

Poveretta, era innamorata persa di uno, sardo pure lui, un caso,  che non la voleva proprio, acida da morire, e con illusioni irrealizzabili che sfogava cosi.

Forse le rodeva il fatto che per lei la Sardegna è rimasta un sogno.

Sono passati diversi anni e temo sia sempre sola.

Basta fregarsene.

Non si può piacere a tutti  e non tutti ci piacciono.


----------



## sienne (29 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> va bene, liberissima di pensarlo
> che poi la critica non era affatto rivolta a te personalmente
> 
> però l'atteggiamento conferma quello che penso
> ...



Ciao

Non credo, che sia un fattore di età. Bensì, più un fattore di incomprensione.
Lo si nota leggendo alcuni commenti. È la natura umana, il desiderare di condividere,
trovare punti di comunicazione ... e aspetti da rifletterci su, quando ciò non accade. 
È un fattore normale. L'essere umano ricerca istintivamente di voler comprendere. 

Che poi ad alcuni - come me - non frega un cappero, perché o entri in comunicazione 
oppure te ne vai a fare una passeggiata ... perché a volte c'è ben poco da desiderare 
di voler capire. Non è logico, è espressione o casuale o di simpatia / antipatia. 
Bene. Le cose basta saperle ... Ma non per tutti è così. E se ci si riflette un attimo,
non si sa, quale reazione sia più adeguata verso il maneggio di alcuni di questo sistema. 
Questo discorso, non centra con il sistema in sé. Che ha dei suoi aspetti buoni. 

PS: Se comunichi è usi "ihr; vosotros; vous; voi; iyhr -> mi sembra chiaro 
cosa significa. Non è un pensiero ...  ... è persino universale il significato ... 
Comunque ... il messaggio è arrivato ... ed è vero, penso quello che voglio ...  
ma affinché lo si esprime, ci si può chiarire ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> va bene, liberissima di pensarlo
> che poi la critica non era affatto rivolta a te personalmente
> 
> però l'atteggiamento conferma quello che penso
> ...


*
*

Verde mio.

E dire che qua dentro ci sta tanta gente intelligente e colta; come fa questa a non capire che tutto ciò di cui parla è un qualcosa che tocca personalmente? 

Si, ok psicologia da quattro soldi la mia, aspetto un rosso.


----------



## sienne (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Verde mio.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

ehhh già ... sempre l'assolutismo! 

se leggi ... dice TUTTI ... boh ... 
affari vostri ... non m'interessa. 
basta che siate adulti e taaaanto migliori. 




sienne


----------



## disincantata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Infatti e' quel Tutti fuori luogo.

Tutti ma sempre gli altri. Non 'io'.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara.
> Solo per dire che in realtà il mio non era un attacco al sistema rossi verdi . Non entro nel merito delle regole quando sono ospite a casa altrui. Ci mancherebbe altro!
> Era una considerazione sul fatto che un sistema pensato per essere usato in modo corretto (e che ha un suo senso) in mano alle debolezze umane diventa tutt'altro.
> Questo e' tutto.
> ...


Caro hell, avevo capito che la tua non era una critica al sistema.
Sono intervenuta in maniera tagliente non su di te, ma sul senso del tuo post proprio per questo.
Come critica all'atteggiamento, che io reputo (ripeto) sterile e infantile, di evidenziare la "malvagità" degli altri nei nostri confronti, o comunque l'uso improprio che fanno del sistema per colpirci personalmente.
Ci sarà senz'altro chi approva disapprova per simpatia personale, ma io credo che prima o poi lo si faccia tutti, come tutti sappiamo approvare e disapprovare secondo il modo reputato buono e utile.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*

Ma qui dentro, con questa tecnica hanno affossato sterminator,alex,hanno provato con oscuro,:rotfl:ma sappiamo tutti benissimo che ha sempre funzionato così...!A me pure è stato chiesto di affossare un utente..conosciamo benissimo che ha sempre difeso questo sistema,chi ne ha abusato,che si è divertito....:rotfl::rotfl:!E allora una domanda mi nasce più che spontanea:ma quando stermy per questo sistema ci ha lasciato le penne,quando stermy per una battuta su Simoncelli è stato bannato....dove minchia eravate?Sono perplesso.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh già ... sempre l'assolutismo!
> 
> ...


Assolutismo sienne? dove lo leggi?

Ha scritto "noi tutti".


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara.
> Solo per dire che in realtà il mio non era un attacco al sistema rossi verdi . Non entro nel merito delle regole quando sono ospite a casa altrui. Ci mancherebbe altro!
> Era una considerazione sul fatto che un sistema pensato per essere usato in modo corretto (e che ha un suo senso) in mano alle debolezze umane diventa tutt'altro.
> Questo e' tutto.
> ...


io non ho mai bisogno di strumentalizzare nulla o nessuno, segnatelo.è dasempre che ripeto questo refrain sul sistema.
non vedo cosa c'entrassi tu con il mio discorso , non so nemmeno se ti avessi letto


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> io non ho mai bisogno di strumentalizzare nulla o nessuno, segnatelo.è dasempre che ripeto questo refrain sul sistema.
> non vedo cosa c'entrassi tu con il mio discorso , non so nemmeno se ti avessi letto


Si,minerva è una che ha sempre osteggiato questo sistema,e non hai mai fatto mistero di questo.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

sul fatto che non mi piaci hai ragione ma infatti non c'è nulla da polemizzare .


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*SI*



Minerva ha detto:


> sul fatto che non mi piaci hai ragione ma infatti non c'è nulla da polemizzare .


Lo hai sempre scritto.Sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma qui dentro, con questa tecnica hanno affossato sterminator,alex,hanno provato con oscuro,:rotfl:ma sappiamo tutti benissimo che ha sempre funzionato così...*!A me pure è stato chiesto di affossare un utente*..conosciamo benissimo che ha sempre difeso questo sistema,chi ne ha abusato,che si è divertito....:rotfl::rotfl:!E allora una domanda mi nasce più che spontanea:ma quando stermy per questo sistema ci ha lasciato le penne,quando stermy per una battuta su Simoncelli è stato bannato....dove minchia eravate?Sono perplesso.



Che bello..... Spero tutti leggano quello che hai scritto.

Ma dimmi clà, sono sono stato io a chiederti di affossare qualcuno? 

Non rispondermi clà non c'è ne bisogno. 

Si, adulti.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lo hai sempre scritto.Sempre.


Credo si riferisse ad H7. Comunque, ma solo a me di verdi e rossi e coalizioni e blablabla non frega assolutamente nulla di niente?


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bello..... Spero tutti leggano quello che hai scritto.
> 
> Ma dimmi clà, sono sono stato io a chiederti di affossare qualcuno?
> 
> ...


se c'è uno che ogni tanto sclera  come un bimbo sei tu, dolcezza:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo si riferisse ad H7. Comunque, ma solo a me di verdi e rossi e coalizioni e blablabla non frega assolutamente nulla di niente?



NO.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo si riferisse ad H7. Comunque, ma solo a me di verdi e rossi e coalizioni e blablabla non frega assolutamente nulla di niente?


E siamo in due.La questione però è un altra.Facciamo l'ipotesi che tu vai sulle scatole a qualcuno,questo qualcuno chiede aiuto ai suoi amichetti per affossarti...che succede?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se c'è uno che ogni tanto sclera  come un bimbo sei tu, dolcezza:singleeye:



E' vero. Io sclero e mica lo nego, quando succede si nota, se sono io a sclerare. sono molto diretto, al contrario di tanti altri. 

Mi vanto di sclerare come un bimbo, a volte è meglio essere un bimbo che adulti... e mi fermo qua.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E siamo in due.La questione però è un altra.Facciamo l'ipotesi che tu vai sulle scatole a qualcuno,questo qualcuno chiede aiuto ai suoi amichetti per affossarti...che succede?


Succede che sti cazzi? Mi cancellano i posto, mi bannano? E sti cazzi.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bello..... Spero tutti leggano quello che hai scritto.
> 
> Ma dimmi clà, sono sono stato io a chiederti di affossare qualcuno?
> 
> ...


Però qualcuno mi ha chiesto di affossare alex...e spesso anche io son sto oggetto di questo tipo di attenzioni....!A me frega cazzi,però...c'è chi pensa ste cose e chi si presta....


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Succede che sti cazzi? Mi cancellano i posto, mi bannano? E sti cazzi.


Si e sti cazzi pure per me, resta il fatto che è un sistema sbagliato.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e sti cazzi pure per me, resta il fatto che è un sistema sbagliato.


Il puntp è che non c'è un sistema che non abbia difetti. Se c'è un moderatore e non ti va bene il moderatore (non a te, in generale), se non c'è il moderatore e non ti va bene perchè anarchia a mille, coi rossi ed i vedi manco va bene perchè così, e allora non va bene mai un cazzo, capisci?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il puntp è che non c'è un sistema che non abbia difetti. Se c'è un moderatore e non ti va bene il moderatore (non a te, in generale), se non c'è il moderatore e non ti va bene perchè anarchia a mille, coi rossi ed i vedi manco va bene perchè così, e allora non va bene mai un cazzo, capisci?



Esatto, e si riempono pagine a pagine.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il puntp è che non c'è un sistema che non abbia difetti. Se c'è un moderatore e non ti va bene il moderatore (non a te, in generale), se non c'è il moderatore e non ti va bene perchè anarchia a mille, coi rossi ed i vedi manco va bene perchè così, e allora non va bene mai un cazzo, capisci?


E infatti sono d'accordo.La questione e che c'è chi ha sempre definito questo sistema giusto,quando non è giusto per niente poichè si presta a questi tipo di stronzate.Intendiamoci,non sono a casa mia quindi sti cazzi,mi adeguo,però sta cosa dei rossi e verdi è fallace.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E infatti sono d'accordo.La questione e che c'è chi ha sempre definito questo sistema giusto,quando non è giusto per niente poichè si presta a questi tipo di stronzate.Intendiamoci,non sono a casa mia quindi sti cazzi,mi adeguo,però sta cosa dei rossi e verdi è fallace.



Clà c'è un sistema, punto. Se poi il sistema fa acqua perchè ci si allea per affossare, stai girando sul sistema corrompendolo, e questo nel caso di questo sistema. Se ci fosse un altro sistema, staremmo a lamentarci di qualche altra cosa, e saremmo punto e a capo, è solo un forum, e sui rossi e verdi se ne parla troppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma qui dentro, con questa tecnica hanno affossato sterminator,alex,hanno provato con oscuro,:rotfl:ma sappiamo tutti benissimo che ha sempre funzionato così...!A me pure è stato chiesto di affossare un utente..conosciamo benissimo che ha sempre difeso questo sistema,chi ne ha abusato,che si è divertito....:rotfl::rotfl:!E allora una domanda mi nasce più che spontanea:ma quando stermy per questo sistema ci ha lasciato le penne,quando siete statistermy per una battuta su Simoncelli è stato bannato....dove minchia eravate?Sono perplesso.


Io non uso il sistema... Però mi sembra di aver capito che siete stati costretti ad attivarlo x evitare insulti come se piovesse anche verso persone estranee al forum... Quindi se non si ha testa per interloquire con il prossimo.... Comprendo la scelta.. Ma come Perplesso non cominciare a confondermi  Che già sono svalvolata di mio.. Giorno oscuro depilato perplesso


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Clà c'è un sistema, punto. Se poi il sistema fa acqua perchè ci si allea per affossare, stai girando sul sistema corrompendolo, e questo nel caso di questo sistema. Se ci fosse un altro sistema, staremmo a lamentarci di qualche altra cosa, e saremmo punto e a capo, è solo un forum, e sui rossi e verdi se ne parla troppo.


Si, infatti mi ci pulisco il mio avido culo con i vostri rossi e verdi...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Ciao*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non uso il sistema... Però mi sembra di aver capito che siete stati costretti ad attivarlo x evitare insulti come se piovesse anche verso persone estranee al forum... Quindi se non si ha testa per interloquire con il prossimo.... Comprendo la scelta.. Ma come Perplesso non cominciare a confondermi  Che già sono svalvolata di mio.. Giorno oscuro depilato perplesso


Ciao belle caviglie....!


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

boh secondo me questo sistema dei rossi e verdi aveva più senso quando c'era l'accesso libero ai non registrati, nel senso che in quel caso si potevano eliminare i post fastidiosi e nel contempo mantenere più libertà


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E infatti sono d'accordo.La questione e che c'è chi ha sempre definito questo sistema giusto,quando non è giusto per niente poichè si presta a questi tipo di stronzate.Intendiamoci,non sono a casa mia quindi sti cazzi,mi adeguo,però sta cosa dei rossi e verdi è fallace.


Sì, ma questo è un sistema che evidentemente taglia via la discrezionalità di un singolo moderatore (o admin) distribuendola ai singoli utenti. Cioè, se tu non vuoi qualcuno in carne ed ossa che decida a prescindere da te è un sistema "giusto", che però ovviamente presenta dei difetti ad origine. Tipo, che ti devo dire, dittatura e democrazia.


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E infatti sono d'accordo.La questione e che c'è chi ha sempre definito questo sistema giusto,quando non è giusto per niente poichè si presta a questi tipo di stronzate.Intendiamoci,non sono a casa mia quindi sti cazzi,mi adeguo,però sta cosa dei rossi e verdi è fallace.


i sistemi di moderazione sono come i sistemi elettorali,non esiste quello intrinsecamente giusto,esiste quello adatto ad un dato contesto.

Per tradinet,in assenza di moderatori delegati,può avere senso anche il sistema delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni.

Ma se quantomeno le disapprovazioni fossero "nominate" nel senso che mi appare un rosso ed accanto il nick di chi me lo ha dato, tendo a credere che molte disapprovazioni svanirebbero come per incanto.

Sono invece fortemente contrario alle disapprovazioni/approvazioni commentate,creano solo tensioni ulteriori ed inutili.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> i sistemi di moderazione sono come i sistemi elettorali,non esiste quello intrinsecamente giusto,esiste quello adatto ad un dato contesto.
> 
> Per tradinet,in assenza di moderatori delegati,può avere senso anche il sistema delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni.
> 
> ...


Sai anche la disapprovazione con accanto il nick creerebbe comunque contrasti.Secondo me.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

Basterebbe (ri)rendere le approvazioni/disapprovazioni pubbliche come erano prima. Ma stà storia sembra come quella della moviola in campo: sarebbe utilissima ma nessuno la vuole.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Gennaio 2014)

Gentili ed arguti signori, sono certo che a nessuno di voi sia sfuggito il fatto che il meccanismo del quale state amabilmente dissertando, ammesso che esista ancora, non è in grado di affossare praticamente nessuno che non sia un neo-iscritto.
Oltretutto, se un thread pieno di carinerie viene eliminato, vengono tolte anche tutte le disapprovazioni per le sgradevolezze ivi contenute.
Il sistema è una mera immoral suasion per alcuni ed un dilettevole trastullo per altri.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai anche la disapprovazione con accanto il nick creerebbe comunque contrasti.Secondo me.


Ma che scherzi? HAI VOGLIA se li creerebbe. Minchia.


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai anche la disapprovazione con accanto il nick creerebbe comunque contrasti.Secondo me.


come detto,se cerchiamo il sistema giusto....non ne usciamo.    Vedi bene che anche anonime le disapprovazioni creano contrasti,branchi immaginari,complottoni per estromettere il forumista X,insomma tutte le cose di cui ci stiamo lamentando in questo 3d.

quindi,possiamo girare la frittata anche 17 volte,ci saranno sempre contrasti,ma con le disapprovazioni nominali quantomeno le gente sarebbe costretta a metterci la "faccia" e immagino che molti cuorditopo piuttosto che far vedere che rubinano scientemente sempre i soliti....smetterebbero di farlo.

My 2 cents,as usual


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> come detto,se cerchiamo il sistema giusto....non ne usciamo.    Vedi bene che anche anonime le disapprovazioni creano contrasti,branchi immaginari,complottoni per estromettere il forumista X,insomma tutte le cose di cui ci stiamo lamentando in questo 3d.
> 
> quindi,possiamo girare la frittata anche 17 volte,ci saranno sempre contrasti,ma con le disapprovazioni nominali quantomeno le gente sarebbe costretta a metterci la "faccia" e immagino che molti cuorditopo piuttosto che far vedere che rubinano scientemente sempre i soliti....smetterebbero di farlo.
> 
> My 2 cents,as usual


Si,si eliminerebbe una questione e se ne creerebbe un'altra.


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,si eliminerebbe una questione e se ne creerebbe un'altra.


tu che soluzione proporresti


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Mi era sembrato di capire che una volta il "voto" era pubblico, facendo innescare casini ad oltranza. Quindi si è passati al "voto" anonimo. O ricordo male io?


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> tu che soluzione proporresti


Oscuro moderatore.Semplice.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

non vi va mai bene niente, banda di sfaticati...andate a lavorare!


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non vi va mai bene niente, banda di sfaticati...andate a lavorare!


Io mio lavoro è fatto di lunghe attese....!


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

ho deciso che in effetti potrebbe andare peggio...potrebbe esserci un moderatore : il conte:singleeye:
in fondo  qui viviamo una libertà tutta italiana e il mugugno è libero e gratuito.
viva il crucco svitato!


----------



## gas (29 Gennaio 2014)

*perplesso*

il tuo avatar non si può guardare


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bello..... Spero tutti leggano quello che hai scritto.
> 
> *Ma dimmi clà, sono sono stato io a chiederti di affossare qualcuno?
> 
> ...


Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

free ...posta il cagnolino qui:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> come detto,se cerchiamo il sistema giusto....non ne usciamo.    Vedi bene che anche anonime le disapprovazioni creano contrasti,branchi immaginari,complottoni per estromettere il forumista X,insomma tutte le cose di cui ci stiamo lamentando in questo 3d.
> 
> *quindi,possiamo girare la frittata anche 17 volte,ci saranno sempre contrasti,ma con le disapprovazioni nominali quantomeno le gente sarebbe costretta a metterci la "faccia" e immagino che molti cuorditopo piuttosto che far vedere che rubinano scientemente sempre i soliti....smetterebbero di farlo.
> *
> My 2 cents,as usual


Nessun problema ad ammettere che quando Alex si palesa(va) ad intervenire nei thread che diventavano una lunga sequenza d'insulti, io rubinavo la persona anzichè il post. 

Mai fatto con nessun altro utente (intendo rubinare la persona invece del post), compresi Spider e Sole, utenti con i quali è sotto gli occhi di tutti abbia avuto qualche contrasto (eufemismo).


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> free ...posta il cagnolino qui:mrgreen:



troppo tardi...:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva;1260967[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]io non ho mai bisogno di strumentalizzare nulla o nessuno, segnatelo[/B].è dasempre che ripeto questo refrain sul sistema.
> non vedo cosa c'entrassi tu con il mio discorso , non so nemmeno se ti avessi letto


Posso segnarmelo, ma non lo credo, almeno non nel caso specifico (in assoluto che tu sia coerente o meno non mi interessa). Perché nel mio caso mi hai redarguito proprio PERCHE' avevo criticato una conseguenza del sistema ma NON il sistema: il che a tuo dire non mi avrebbe legittimato a criticare le sole conseguenze di un uso sbagliato del sistema. Rileggiti, le tue parole sono lì


----------



## Hellseven (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sul fatto che non mi piaci hai ragione ma infatti non c'è nulla da polemizzare .


Concordo. Ci tolleriamo ignorandoci, va bene così.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e sti cazzi pure per me, resta il fatto che è un sistema sbagliato.


Ma siamo ospiti in casa altrui, tocca accettarlo. Secondo me, beninteso.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> troppo tardi...:rotfl:


guarda che se ci provi ora te ne da facoltà....voglio vederlo


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che se ci provi ora te ne da facoltà....voglio vederlo



ne ho messe 2, una al contrario e una sdraiata
peccato perchè volevo chiederti l'amicizia, ma ora capirai che non mi è più possibile:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao belle caviglie....!


Solo per questo ti meriteresti 100 smeraldi  fai conto che te li ho regalati


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> come detto,se cerchiamo il sistema giusto....non ne usciamo.    Vedi bene che anche anonime le disapprovazioni creano contrasti,branchi immaginari,complottoni per estromettere il forumista X,insomma tutte le cose di cui ci stiamo lamentando in questo 3d.
> 
> quindi,possiamo girare la frittata anche 17 volte,ci saranno sempre contrasti,ma con le disapprovazioni nominali quantomeno le gente sarebbe costretta a metterci la "faccia" e immagino che molti cuorditopo piuttosto che far vedere che rubinano scientemente sempre i soliti....smetterebbero di farlo.
> 
> My 2 cents,as usual


Be non si saluta? Ti ho pure citato :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta.



Tu sei proprio cretino, capisco che ancora ti brucia il culo, ma ti ricordo che siamo in pubblica, e richiamando il post di oscuro mi sono autodenunciato in tempo reale dove chiunque poteva intromettersi e smentirmi.
Lo stesso dicasi di adesso. 



Te lo dico che sei cretino. metti la crema brucia meno.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu sei proprio cretino, capisco che ancora ti brucia il culo, ma ti ricordo che siamo in pubblica, e richiamando il post di oscuro *mi sono autodenunciato in tempo reale dove chiunque poteva intromettersi e smentirmi.*
> Lo stesso dicasi di adesso.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


>



Ho fatto una domanda a oscuro. Oscuro poteva scrivermi: Clà sei stato tu a chiedermi di affossare l'utente, nel frattempo chi legge può anche scrivere se io ho mai chiesto di affossare qualcuno. 

Capisci perche la tua citazione colta, è cretina e fuori luogo? Fuori.luogo. senza.senso. cretina. 

Riesci a capirlo o devo scriverlo con qualche frase latina?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho fatto una domanda a oscuro. *Oscuro poteva scrivermi: Clà sei stato tu a chiedermi di affossare l'utente*, nel frattempo chi legge può anche scrivere se io ho mai chiesto di affossare qualcuno.


Oscuro mica è stupido. Perchè avrebbe dovuto farlo se non è vero?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Oscuro mica è stupido. Perchè avrebbe dovuto farlo se non è vero?



Tu mi hai scritto: Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta.

Scrivendomi quello mi stai dicendo che io stesso mi sto scusando e accusando.

E' da mezzora che ti scrivo che la tua citazione è totalmente fuori luogo..! perchè oscuro, come prima come ora potrebbe dire se sono stato io a chiedergli di affossare qualcuno. e nel frattempo gli altri che leggono possono anche contribuire scrivendo se a qualcuno di loro ho mai chiesto di affossare qualcuno. 

Tu con la citazione mi hai accusato, io ti ho soltanto scritto che la citazione è totalmente fuori luogo, perchè stiamo scrivendo in pubblica dove tutti leggono e possono smentire e non sulla questione.

E visto che la tua citazione è chiara, la risposta tua di adesso rimane totalmente ot sulla citazione TUA colta ma cretina. 
In pratica mi accusi su un contesto per poi ritirare la mano. O Oscuro non ha le palle per scrivere la verità oppure è stupid,o parole tue nel contesto dell'inizio della nostra questione. Ma sei tanto cretino che non riesci a capirlo. 

Fartelo capire è impossibile, segui temi diversi quando il tema iniziale lo hai scritto tu in latino.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> come detto,se cerchiamo il sistema giusto....non ne usciamo.    Vedi bene che anche anonime le disapprovazioni creano contrasti,branchi immaginari,complottoni per estromettere il forumista X,insomma tutte le cose di cui ci stiamo lamentando in questo 3d.
> 
> quindi,possiamo girare la frittata anche 17 volte,ci saranno sempre contrasti,ma con le disapprovazioni nominali quantomeno le gente sarebbe costretta a metterci la "faccia" e immagino che molti cuorditopo piuttosto che far vedere che rubinano scientemente sempre i soliti....smetterebbero di farlo.
> 
> My 2 cents,as usual


Bravo perplesso, hai esposto anche il mio pensiero.
Non serve cercare il sistema giusto in assoluto, ma una cosa che possiamo fare è smettere di evidenziare quanto ci rode il culo quando ci disapprovano.
Impassibili.
Già questo sarebbe un buon sistema di auto-moderazione.
E quoto a oltranza l'espressione branchi immaginari. IMMAGINARI.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bravo perplesso, hai esposto anche il mio pensiero.
> Non serve cercare il sistema giusto in assoluto, ma una cosa che possiamo fare è smettere di evidenziare quanto ci rode il culo quando ci disapprovano.
> *Impassibili.
> *Già questo sarebbe un buon sistema di auto-moderazione.
> E quoto a oltranza l'espressione branchi immaginari. IMMAGINARI.


Sì, buonanotte.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' da mezzora che ti scrivo che la tua citazione è totalmente fuori luogo..! *perchè oscuro, come prima come ora potrebbe dire se sono stato io a chiedergli di affossare qualcuno. e nel frattempo gli altri che leggono possono anche contribuire scrivendo se a qualcuno di loro ho mai chiesto di affossare qualcuno. *
> 
> Tu con la citazione mi hai accusato, io ti ho soltanto scritto che la citazione è totalmente fuori luogo, perchè stiamo scrivendo in pubblica dove tutti leggono e possono smentire e non sulla questione.
> 
> ...


Ma perchè uno dovrebbe prendersi la briga di smentire espressamente il fatto che tu, Ultimo, non gli hai mai chiesto di affossare qualcuno, scusa? Cosa temi? Hai la coda di paglia? Devi dimostrare qualcosa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, buonanotte.


Vabbè


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma perchè uno dovrebbe prendersi la briga di smentire espressamente il fatto che tu, Ultimo, non gli hai mai chiesto di affossare qualcuno, scusa? Cosa temi? Hai la coda di paglia? Devi dimostrare qualcosa?



Scrivendomi :Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta. Cosa mi hai scritto? fammi capire? qual'era il tuo intento? 

In questa maniera cominciamo daccapo.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bravo perplesso, hai esposto anche il mio pensiero.
> Non serve cercare il sistema giusto in assoluto, ma una cosa che possiamo fare è smettere di evidenziare quanto ci rode il culo quando ci disapprovano.
> Impassibili.
> Già questo sarebbe un buon sistema di auto-moderazione.
> E quoto a oltranza l'espressione branchi immaginari. IMMAGINARI.


mah, impassibili quando capita ma se girano per la viltà di certo anonimato non vedo perchè non comunicarlo.
 ogni tanto un bel cretini, idioti , viscidi ci sta per non perdere le buoni abitudini


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vabbè


Ma lo sai che è impossibile, su.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivendomi :Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta. Cosa mi hai scritto? fammi capire? qual'era il tuo intento?
> 
> In questa maniera cominciamo daccapo.


voleva dire che quando non c'è motivo per scusarsi a volte è perchè si ha la coscienza sporca.
un esempio elegantissimo è in ascensore. il primo che dice oh ma che odore:unhappy:
è andato di ranze.
sono o no elegantissima


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah, impassibili quando capita ma se girano per la viltà di certo anonimato non vedo perchè non comunicarlo.
> ogni tanto un bel cretini, idioti , viscidi ci sta per non perdere le buoni abitudini


Quindi a volte il culo rode.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi a volte il culo rode.


come no, a volte li picchierei


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Oscuro mica è stupido. Perchè avrebbe dovuto farlo se non è vero?


Già....
Lui comunque fa così...
Prende una frase da un post
e poi la trasforma a piacere

A furia di ripeterla da da intendere al mondo intero che una cosa è vera...

Poi dice
Io mi baso solo su quello che leggo

Bon
Io ho usato la sua stessa tecnica
basandomi su mezze frasi

Bon
ora dice che il suo lavoro è fatto di lunghe attese...
vediamo vive a Roma....

Uhm secondo me
Fa l'autista della scorta dei politici....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come no, a volte li picchierei


Mettimi pure la mani addosso quando vuoi, mia adorata formaggia di Recco.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> voleva dire che quando non c'è motivo per scusarsi a volte è perchè si ha la coscienza sporca.
> un esempio elegantissimo è in ascensore. il primo che dice oh ma che odore:unhappy:
> è andato di ranze.
> sono o no elegantissima


La citazione vuol dire "chi si scusa si accusa" 

Ho fatto notare più volte dopo la citazione, che il tutto sta avvenendo in pubblica e chiunque oscuro e tutti gli altri possono scriver qua stesso se io ho chiesto a qualcuno di affossare un utente.

La differenza sta proprio tra l'MP e la pubblica dove mi si può denunciare. 

Quindi la citazione cade a priori! ma riuscite a capirlo questo? e checcazzo! Capisci perchè è cretina come citazione! è fuori contesto da qualsiasi logica se non nel divertimento di accusare e provocare. e sta ciolla eh! sveglia!


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

e delle ranze non diciamo niente?





Ultimo ha detto:


> La citazione vuol dire "chi si scusa si accusa"
> 
> Ho fatto notare più volte dopo la citazione, che il tutto sta avvenendo in pubblica e chiunque oscuro e tutti gli altri possono scriver qua stesso se io ho chiesto a qualcuno di affossare un utente.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e delle ranze non diciamo niente?



Tralasciamo, oggi son soddisfatto e contento di aver appreso qualcosa di nuovo. e tanto basta e avanza. Per oggi. 

Domani ho già scordato e passiamo alle ranze e anche alle papatedde sicule.


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

I verdi quando li ricevosoprattutto in certi post che scrivo mi fanno molto piacere soprattutto quelli anonimi.
Di rossi ricevo davvero pochi e quasi  sempre su cazzate.
Non lo dico MSI di questi ultimi semplicemente perché non mi frega nulla.
Il giorno CH riceverò un rosso schemi infastidisce chedero spiegazioni.
E a me il sistema va bene.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> I verdi quando li ricevosoprattutto in certi post che scrivo mi fanno molto piacere soprattutto quelli anonimi.
> Di rossi ricevo davvero pochi e quasi  sempre su cazzate.
> Non lo dico MSI di questi ultimi semplicemente perché non mi frega nulla.
> Il giorno CH riceverò un rosso schemi infastidisce chedero spiegazioni.
> E a me il sistema va bene.



quoto


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Già....
> Lui comunque fa così...
> Prende una frase da un post
> e poi la trasforma a piacere
> ...


SI ,ci hai preso,e nel tempo libero vado nelle piazze a fare il buffone con le ragazzine!O con le figlie delle mie ex amanti....:rotfl:L'autista della scorta dei politici!La scorta ha l'autista?Non capisci un cazzo tu,e quello scienziato che ti ha raccontato sta cosa...e tu sai di chi parliamo.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Dai*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Già....
> Lui comunque fa così...
> Prende una frase da un post
> e poi la trasforma a piacere
> ...


Dimmi la verità?ma cosa vuoi sapere di oscuro?e dai su?ipotizzi,cerchi informazioni,chiedilo a me quello che vuoi sapere,tanto sei una personcina discreta,e son sicuro che ogni cosa detta a te,rimane a te....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:coraggio.


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Tralasciamo, oggi son soddisfatto e contento di aver appreso qualcosa di nuovo. e tanto basta e avanza. Per oggi.
> 
> Domani ho già scordato e passiamo alle ranze e anche alle papatedde sicule.


Però tu è president sbagliate,oscuro potrebbe anche essere stupido e senza coglioni,e da oggi sono l'autista della scorta dei politici...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Adesso le scorte girano con l'autista...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:beata ignoranza.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però tu è president sbagliate,oscuro potrebbe anche essere stupido e senza coglioni,e da oggi sono l'autista della scorta dei politici...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Adesso le scorte girano con l'autista...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:beata ignoranza.



Clà, io ho solo cercato di far notare a quel coso la che scrivendo alcune "stronzate" manco si rende conto che offende. E nonostante ho spiegato più volte, MICA l'ha capito.


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> NO.


Cazzo m'avete fatto incaxxare sienne?? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Utimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Clà, io ho solo cercato di far notare a quel coso la che scrivendo alcune "stronzate" manco si rende conto che offende. E nonostante ho spiegato più volte, MICA l'ha capito.


Scusa ma sto guidando....porto in gira la scorta dei politici che rimangono senza scorta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa ma sto guidando....porto in gira la scorta dei politici che rimangono senza scorta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:loso:


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Sor*

Caro sor claudio....ma cosa devo dirti?rimani sempre un figo de niente con una voce troppo gagliarda.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Cazzo m'avete fatto incaxxare sienne?? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Naahh, sienne non s'incazza per così poco, almeno spero.


Mi spieghi perchè inizi con cazzo e finisci auto-censurandoti con "incaxxare" ?  :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Naahh, sienne non s'incazza per così poco, almeno spero.
> 
> 
> Mi spieghi perchè inizi con cazzo e finisci auto-censurandoti con "incaxxare" ?  :rotfl:


Perchè cazzo è avverbio rafforzativo di getto :risata::risata:mentre incaxxare è verbo  :risata::risata:... cmq diciamo abitudine su un sito diverso da questo .... 
Te invece ca220 combini con president??


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La citazione vuol dire "chi si scusa si accusa"
> 
> Ho fatto notare più volte dopo la citazione, che il tutto sta avvenendo in pubblica e chiunque oscuro e tutti gli altri possono scriver qua stesso se io ho chiesto a qualcuno di affossare un utente.
> 
> ...


Se vabbè... ciao core, 'namo a dormì. 
Svegliatemi solo se arrestano Ultimo per vilipendio alla logica, al discernimento e alla sintassi.


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro sor claudio....ma cosa devo dirti?rimani sempre un figo de niente con una voce troppo gagliarda.


:leccaculo:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se vabbè... ciao core, 'namo a dormì.
> Svegliatemi solo se arrestano Ultimo per vilipendio alla logica, al discernimento e alla sintassi.



Ti ho notificato un primo post, rispondimi. Ma non ti conviene, la citazione tua ha un significato preciso. 

Te lo dico che sei cretino, "ammatula" fai il colto e non lo sei, ma sei proprio cretino, "un c'è nianti i fari".


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Perchè cazzo è avverbio rafforzativo di getto :risata::risata:mentre incaxxare è verbo  :risata::risata:... cmq diciamo abitudine su un sito diverso da questo ....
> Te invece ca220 combini con president??



Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta. 

auhaiuhauahaahahaha


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta.
> 
> auhaiuhauahaahahaha


Me cojoni!!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Me cojoni!!



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Wolf*

Sai che mi hai fatto riflettere. Se avessi dato io a president una risposta come "mecojon"! tutto sarebbe risultato magari vivace e divertente. Si, sono io a essere sbagliato nel pormi, sbagliato nel rispondere, sono io che non riesco assolutamente a forumizzarmi e passare avanti a stronzate che non sopporto. E pensa te che realmente sono peggio. sticazzi eh!


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

neque irasci, neque admirari,sed intelligere


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

nimium ne crede colori.:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> neque irasci, neque admirari,sed intelligere


SLURP!!!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che mi hai fatto riflettere. Se avessi dato io a president una risposta come "mecojon"! tutto sarebbe risultato magari vivace e divertente. Si, sono io a essere sbagliato nel pormi, sbagliato nel rispondere, sono io che non riesco assolutamente a forumizzarmi e passare avanti a stronzate che non sopporto. E pensa te che realmente sono peggio. sticazzi eh!


ciao babbo babbino


----------



## Ultimo (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ciao babbo babbino



Ciao tesoro! è un piacere leggere che ci sei. Bacio bacio bacio.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro! è un piacere leggere che ci sei. Bacio bacio bacio.


no no...passavo solo un minutino....
e volevo salutarti e darti un bacino: smuack!!

tie', pure la rima


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che mi hai fatto riflettere. Se avessi dato io a president una risposta come "mecojon"! tutto sarebbe risultato magari vivace e divertente. Si, sono io a essere sbagliato nel pormi, sbagliato nel rispondere, sono io che non riesco assolutamente a forumizzarmi e passare avanti a stronzate che non sopporto. E pensa te che realmente sono peggio. sticazzi eh!


Vedi Ultimo non è essere giusti o sbagliati nel porsi ... è solo cercare di dare il giusto peso a quello che viene letto e scritto qui come da altre parti. Fregarsene? Forse .... potrebbe essere una soluzione ma dato che sei/siamo due testoni ci dobbiamo provare a cercare di comprendere dove "forse" il nostro prosciutto è più spesso di quello degli altri. Almeno un tentativo di instaurare una comunicazione dobbiamo farlo poi va da se che se non c'è verso .... pace!
Poi rammenta che andiamo molto col tempo ad esempio io oggi sono un adorabile e simpatico vecchietto domani sarò un grandissimo stronzone .... un bel CulFan e passa la paura mica dobbiamo adottare nessuno ....


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no no...passavo solo un minutino....
> e volevo salutarti e darti un bacino: smuack!!
> 
> tie', pure la rima


A me nulla?? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> quoto


quoti??!!
Allora hai capito! :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ma guardate che i rossi sono sempre stati anonimi. Non sono mai stati "firmati". Solo che c'era la possibilità di scrivere un commento. Infatti oltre al rosso arrivavano insulti su insulti. Nessuno ricorda che Fedi ricevette il commento "vorrei che esistesse un tastino da pigiare per farti esplodere quella testa di cazzo che ti ritrovi" (o qualcosa di simile)?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nimium ne crede colori.:mrgreen:


Virgiliuccio :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Io sono favorevole all'indifferenza, come dice Chiara. Ma è vero che se esiste una valutazione è perché da questa qualcosa si dovrebbe ricavare.
Un rosso su un post neutro (e c'è chi ha li ha ricevuti per "ciao") sconcerta.
Ne rimane colpito infatti chi, come Hell7, si premura di non offendere nessuno.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> A me nulla?? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


non ti avevo nemmeno visto, ci scusi 

questo solo per te 

:abbraccio:



ciao wolf


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non ti avevo nemmeno visto, *ci* scusi
> 
> questo solo per te
> 
> ...


Ah meglio .... un saluto a te ed alle altre allora


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ah meglio .... un saluto a te ed alle altre allora


sei l unico che si preoccupa di considerare le altre mie personalita.
ti ringraziamo con VEEMENZA


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma guardate che i rossi sono sempre stati anonimi. Non sono mai stati "firmati". Solo che c'era la possibilità di scrivere un commento. Infatti oltre al rosso arrivavano insulti su insulti. Nessuno ricorda che Fedi ricevette il commento "*vorrei che esistesse un tastino da pigiare per farti esplodere quella testa di cazzo che ti ritrovi*" (o qualcosa di simile)?


Se esistesse sarei uno dei primi :rofl::rofl::rofl: ad essere alleggerito .... certo sarei in buona e numerosa compagnia ....


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sei l unico che si preoccupa di considerare le altre mie personalita.
> *ti ringraziamo con VEEMENZA*


 basta che non mi stropicciate troppo la giacca :bacissimo:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> basta che non mi stropicciate troppo la giacca :bacissimo:


perche? dove devi andare? guarda che la giacca trasandata un po sgualcita che non pare stirata fa tendenza quest anno.
almeno qui


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche? dove devi andare? guarda che la giacca trasandata un po sgualcita che non pare stirata fa tendenza quest anno.
> almeno qui


Ti sono passate le paturnie?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti sono passate le paturnie?



non ho paturnie da farmi passare 
comunque si grazie, sono apposto.


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche? dove devi andare? guarda che la giacca trasandata un po sgualcita che non pare stirata fa tendenza quest anno.
> almeno qui


Il mio outfit deve sempre essere impeccabile .... SALLO


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non ho paturnie da farmi passare
> comunque si grazie, *sono apposto*.


:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Il mio outfit deve sempre essere impeccabile .... SALLO


giusto. e riguardo l infit? pigiama e babbucce?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa:


lo so, lo so. non posso cambiare radicalmente.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *non ho paturnie da farmi passare*
> comunque si grazie, sono apposto.


Allora, ti è passato lo sclero di, boh?, una settimana fa?


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> giusto. e riguardo l infit? pigiama e babbucce?


Dormo nudo .... al massimo con la maglietta di Sforza (cit. Tre uomini e una gamba) :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so, lo so. non posso cambiare radicalmente.


Ecco perchè vi adoro .... TESTONE


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora, ti è passato lo sclero di, boh?, una settimana fa?


non ho scleri JB. non ho sbroccato mandando tutti a fanculo. 
sempplicemente non ero e non sono d accordo su certe cose. full stop.
ho apprezzato molto il tuo commento invece sul quale posso dirti che non hai capito nulla, ne di me, ne di quello che (in maniera sicuramente errata) cercavo di dire.
come dici tu ho 26 anni, non 14 o non rciordfo quanti avessi detto.
a maggior ragione farmi venire paturnie a 26 anni mi sembra eccessivo. 

grazie


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche? dove devi andare? guarda che la giacca trasandata un po sgualcita che non pare stirata fa tendenza quest anno.
> almeno qui


Lì fa tendenza tutti gli anni, come le scarpe inguardabili.:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non ho scleri JB. non ho sbroccato mandando tutti a fanculo.
> sempplicemente non ero e non sono d accordo su certe cose. full stop.
> ho apprezzato molto il tuo commento invece sul quale posso dirti che non hai capito nulla, ne di me, ne di quello che (in maniera sicuramente errata) cercavo di dire.
> come dici tu ho 26 anni, non 14 o non rciordfo quanti avessi detto.
> ...


Ma se te ne sei andata facendo una scena madre da Golden Globe prima e premio Oscar poi perchè è brutto ed urta la tua sensibilità da quindicenne depressa che i traditori si scambino consigli su come meglio tradire o quello che era. Essù.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dormo nudo .... al massimo con la maglietta di Sforza (cit. Tre uomini e una gamba) :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Non hai trovato quella di Milito? :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai trovato quella di Milito? :mrgreen:


No Milito .... quella di Ronaldo era finita!!! Brunè e dai!!!!


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se te ne sei andata facendo una scena madre da Golden Globe prima e premio Oscar poi perchè è brutto ed urta la tua sensibilità da quindicenne depressa che i traditori si scambino consigli su come meglio tradire o quello che era. Essù.


ma ti hanno fatto un contratto come cagacazzo ufficiale?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se te ne sei andata facendo una scena madre da Golden Globe prima e premio Oscar poi perchè è brutto ed urta la tua sensibilità da quindicenne depressa che i traditori si scambino consigli su come meglio tradire o quello che era. Essù.


ma cosa dici? falla finita non sono depressa. tu non sai nemmeno quali sono le persone depresse. essu lo dico io.
il fatto che urti la mia sensibilita e' una cosa soggettiva. 
immagino ci sono cose (tipo me o il modo di espormi) che urtano te.
cioe', a ognuno il suo.
non sto qui a dire che adesso sono d accordo. tutt altro. (in quel caso sarei lunatica terminale forse, piuttosto che depressa).

che sia brutto JB, bah....
forse se avessi avuto una vita diversa non avrei trovato certe cose "brutte".
per me sono cose sgradevoli. cosa devo fare> farmele andare bene solo per non essere classificata 15 enne depressa e ipersensibile?
e' una tua opinione la rispetto l accetto ma non la condivido.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No Milito .... quella di Ronaldo era finita!!! Brunè e dai!!!!


 lo sapesse mio figlio :unhappy:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se te ne sei andata facendo una scena madre da Golden Globe prima e premio Oscar poi perchè è brutto ed urta la tua sensibilità da quindicenne depressa che i traditori si scambino consigli su come meglio tradire o quello che era. Essù.


Cazzo allora sono quindicenne pure io .... pensa te!! E non perrchè la mia sensibilità, sicuramente depressa chi lo nega, venisse urtata dai vari post ma perche mi :girapalle: a leggere ....


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti hanno fatto un contratto come cagacazzo ufficiale?


Nu .... lui pro bono


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma cosa dici? falla finita non sono depressa. tu non sai nemmeno quali sono le persone depresse. essu lo dico io.
> il fatto che urti la mia sensibilita e' una cosa soggettiva.
> immagino ci sono cose (tipo me o il modo di espormi) che urtano te.
> cioe', a ognuno il suo.
> ...


:yoga:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> lo sapesse mio figlio :unhappy:


Interista??


----------



## Hellseven (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dormo nudo .... al massimo con la maglietta di Sforza (cit. Tre uomini e una gamba) :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Dormo con pigiama a maniche lunghe e lenzuolo anche il 15 agosto a Lampedusa .....:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Interista??


No :nuke:. Ma conosce a memoria tutti i film di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono favorevole all'indifferenza, come dice Chiara. Ma è vero che se esiste una valutazione è perché da questa qualcosa si dovrebbe ricavare.
> U*n rosso su un post neutro (e c'è chi ha li ha ricevuti per "ciao") sconcerta.
> Ne rimane colpito infatti chi, come Hell7, si premura di non offendere nessuno.*


Grazie.
Eppure anche il cercare di non offendere parrebbe comunque offendere chi da cotanta inoffensività si sente offeso :rotfl::up:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No :nuke:. Ma conosce a memoria tutti i film di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo.


Ovviamente te no  Vabbeh non è che siano il massimo della produzione mondiale ma alcuni sono carini ...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Eppure anche il cercare di non offendere parebbe comunque offendere chi da cotanta inoffensività si sente offeso :rotfl::up:


Mi sa che prenderai un rosso. Qui sei stato un tantino provocatorio :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ovviamente te no  Vabbeh non è che siano il massimo della produzione mondiale ma alcuni sono carini ...


Io aggiorno le battute :carneval:. Così averne di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo.
Il mio preferito è Così è la vita ma se la gioca con Chiedimi se sono felice.


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie.
> *Eppure anche il cercare di non offendere parebbe comunque offendere chi da cotanta inoffensività si sente offeso* :rotfl::up:


Ossignur ... se con tutte le precauzioni usate si dovesse sentire ancora offeso un veemente "Sti cazzi" e chi si è visto si é visto


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io aggiorno le battute :carneval:. Così averne di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo.
> Il mio preferito è Così è la vita ma se la gioca con *Chiedimi se sono felice*.


Quello del piano inclinato con la musica di sottofondo di Giudizi Universali di Samuele Bersani ...


----------



## scrittore (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche? dove devi andare? guarda che la giacca trasandata un po sgualcita che non pare stirata fa tendenza quest anno.
> almeno qui


...cazzo ma se girano in vespino ed hanno la borsetta a tracollina di velluto allora sono tornati al look "ragazzo sfigato di sinistra" che tanto andava di moda quando avevo 20 anni io! 

ahh che bei ricordi!! Quasi quasi vengo a trovarti


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti e' quel Tutti fuori luogo.
> 
> Tutti ma sempre gli altri. Non 'io'.


nono, al massimo mancava una virgola : come siamo noi tutti, ...



secondo me avete letto male


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quello del piano inclinato con la musica di sottofondo di Giudizi Universali di Samuele Bersani ...


:up:


----------



## sienne (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 

non ci vuole tanto a capire male, visto, che nel post precedente ha scritto "voi".
A me questo da fastidio, sinceramente. Percepisco quel aria da predica, 
e tutta la questione che si ripeta anche per altre cose, con la faccenda di essere adulti. 
Ma adulti di che cosa? De che? 

Fatemi un catalogo, vorrei averlo specificato, cosa bisogna fare e sapere a che età. 
E a quest punto, anche quando posso prendere per i fondelli ... 

Il sistema a me va bene così. Non è il sistema che ho messo in discussione. Quando? No. 
E ognuno può dire quando gli da fastidio, senza che si venga tacciati poi da non adulti ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> i sistemi di moderazione sono come i sistemi elettorali,non esiste quello intrinsecamente giusto,esiste quello adatto ad un dato contesto.
> 
> Per tradinet,in assenza di moderatori delegati,può avere senso anche il sistema delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni.
> 
> ...


quoto



Tubarao ha detto:


> Basterebbe (ri)rendere le approvazioni/disapprovazioni pubbliche come erano prima. Ma stà storia sembra come quella della moviola in campo: sarebbe utilissima ma nessuno la vuole.


C'è chi la vuole.  Ma c'è chi ha l'interesse che si creino le illazioni e le discussioni su chi ha rubinato 



oscuro ha detto:


> Sai anche la disapprovazione con accanto il nick creerebbe comunque contrasti.Secondo me.


Ma almeno ognuno si prende le sue responsabilità



gas ha detto:


> il tuo avatar non si può guardare


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti hanno fatto un contratto come cagacazzo ufficiale?


Ti ho sfilato lo sponsor.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma cosa dici? falla finita non sono depressa. tu non sai nemmeno quali sono le persone depresse. essu lo dico io.
> il fatto che urti la mia sensibilita e' una cosa soggettiva.
> immagino ci sono cose (tipo me o il modo di espormi) che urtano te.
> cioe', a ognuno il suo.
> ...


Ma sto discorso della vita e blablabla è proprio lo spartiacque tra l'essere infantili e il non esserlo. Non è che la tua vita è stata dura e segnata da tragici eventi ed accadimenti incresciosi mentre mediamente il resto del mondo se la vive alla grande nel villaggio dei puffi. No. Cazzo, contestualizza.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> *Cazzo allora sono quindicenne pure io .... pensa te!!* E non perrchè la mia sensibilità, sicuramente depressa chi lo nega, venisse urtata dai vari post ma perche mi :girapalle: a leggere ....


Eh.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti ho sfilato lo sponsor.


vero....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero....:rotfl:


Ma quanto mi ami, bella topolona mia? Onesta.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sto discorso della vita e blablabla è proprio lo spartiacque tra l'essere infantili e il non esserlo. Non è che la tua vita è stata dura e segnata da tragici eventi ed accadimenti incresciosi mentre mediamente il resto del mondo se la vive alla grande nel villaggio dei puffi. No. Cazzo, contestualizza.


allora, in primis non c'e' davvero motivo per cui debba sempre avere qualcosa da dire.
e' il mio modo di reagire alla vita. ti crea problemi? pensa a te.
potrei dirti che nonostante la vita sia stata cattiva ed ingiusta con te non si puo arrivare a 38 anni che non si sa scrivere una frase senza metterci dentro cazzi e controcazzi. eppur cosi sei tu e a me va bene cosi.
dal momento che tu della mia vita sai pochissimo e nulla e io della tua tanto meno, che ognuno si tenga i commenti per se. no?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> allora, in primis non c'e' davvero motivo per cui debba sempre avere qualcosa da dire.
> e' il mio modo di reagire alla vita. ti crea problemi? pensa a te.
> potrei dirti che nonostante la vita sia stata cattiva ed ingiusta con te non si puo arrivare a 38 anni che non si sa scrivere una frase senza metterci dentro cazzi e controcazzi. eppur cosi sei tu e a me va bene cosi.
> dal momento che tu della mia vita sai pochissimo e nulla e io della tua tanto meno, che ognuno si tenga i commenti per se. no?


No. Tu mica lo fai. Tu per ogni sacrosantissima fregnaccia vai in paranoia, e non è così che funziona. Cazzi e controcazzi sono meglio di continui infarti emotivi autoindotti, non so se è chiaro. Non è che sono tenuto a sapere cose del tuo vissuto, e tu del mio affatto, ma non è che siccome la vita è quello che è allora è giusto e normale avere il nerbo di un budino andato a male. Non a ventisei anni. No.


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh.


Visto che culo? Alle volte basta poco ...


----------



## sienne (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Cazzo m'avete fatto incaxxare sienne?? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:




Ciao

:mrgreen: ...

ci vuole di più ... parecchio di più ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dormo nudo .... al massimo con la maglietta di Sforza (cit. Tre uomini e una gamba) :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Sei interista ? Comunque io dormo con maglietta a maniche corte estate ed inverno ...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Tu mica lo fai. Tu per ogni sacrosantissima fregnaccia vai in paranoia, e non è così che funziona. Cazzi e controcazzi sono meglio di continui infarti emotivi autoindotti, non so se è chiaro. Non è che sono tenuto a sapere cose del tuo vissuto, e tu del mio affatto, ma non è che siccome la vita è quello che è allora è giusto e normale avere il nerbo di un budino andato a male. Non a ventisei anni. No.


ma se permetti quello che e' giusto o sbagliato per me lo decido io, visto che ho 26 anni.
Ti ripeto JB, tu non sai nulla. Il che significa che basi le tue deduzioni su quello che leggi qui.
Che tu non abbia capito che questo posto per me e' un po come il fuggire da una quotidianita in cui mi e' richiesto di essewre moooolto piu adulta di quanto si puo essere a 26 anni (io ho il foum, tu la cassiera), ma io che ti devo dire?
e se la tua risposta e': ma sti cazzi, allora di cosa stiamo parlando?
io sinceramente non penso (magari sbagliando) che tu sia cosi (tutto una parolaccia e uno scazzo) anche fuori, o alemno non sempre. ti pregherei di fare altrettanto.
che poi i miei infantilismi urtino te e altri siamo al punto di partenza.
a te urta questo, a me quell altro...
fine.


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...


No ... non hai firmato il post quindi magari non eri icaxxata ma diciamo infastidita .... echenonloso!!!!


----------



## sienne (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No ... non hai firmato il post quindi magari non eri icaxxata ma diciamo infastidita .... echenonloso!!!!



Ciao

ahhh, no, no ... è una cosa interna ... tra JB e me. 
Tutto ok ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei interista ? Comunque io dormo con maglietta a maniche corte estate ed inverno ...


:thinking:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :thinking:


Oddio co ste faccine che hai da pensare ?!?! Comunque perché questo avatar ... :singleeye:?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma se permetti quello che e' giusto o sbagliato per me lo decido io, *visto che ho 26 anni.
> *Ti ripeto JB, tu non sai nulla. Il che significa che basi le tue deduzioni su quello che leggi qui.
> Che tu non abbia capito che questo posto per me e' un po come il fuggire da una quotidianita in cui mi e' richiesto di essewre moooolto piu adulta di quanto si puo essere a 26 anni (io ho il foum, tu la cassiera), ma io che ti devo dire?
> e se la tua risposta e': ma sti cazzi, allora di cosa stiamo parlando?
> ...


Sì, il punto è proprio che hai ventisei anni a tratti alterni. Però più no che sì, diciamo. Poi della quotidianità molto più adulta: non sei in vietnam. Non stai facendo la guerra con la bombe ed il tuo migliore amico non ti è morto tra le braccia sciolto nel napalm. La vita può essere dura ed anche molto ma molto più dura della tua, o forse della mia. Per quello, ti dico: guarda le cose in prospettiva. Datti una calmata e conta fino a mille prima di anche solo pensare come pensi. E poi ricomincia. L'emotività è una bella cosa se una sa gestirla, altrimenti diventa rinfanciullimento, o insensatezza che dir si voglia. E non è che mi danno fastidio le tue menate, arrecano danno solo a te. E te ne accorgerai purtroppo, solo nel lungo periodo. E' diverso.


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

*2 PALLE.*


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ci vuole tanto a capire male, visto, che nel post precedente ha scritto "voi".
> A me questo da fastidio, sinceramente. Percepisco quel aria da predica,
> ...


Madonna sienne, ma da uno a dieci quanto sei di coccio? Mille?
O stai facendo finta di non capire?
Diciamo, diciamo, ognuno dica.
Uso il noi, va bene?
Ma oltre a denunciare, mettiamoci anche ad accusare chi potrebbe essere stato, ma nome e cognome eh, così i pastrocchi ( situazioni incresciose e diffili da risolvere) riescono meglio.
Perché a me le cose a metà non piacciono molto. Se devo accusare qualcuno di avermi rubinato non sto sul generico, punto dritto sul nemico.
O taccio.


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

Adesso siano a posto.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> *2 PALLE.*


E ringrazia il cielo che ne hai ancora due :singleeye: C'è chi sta peggio :carneval:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio co ste faccine che hai da pensare ?!?! Comunque perché questo avatar ... :singleeye:?


Perchè oggi mi sento un adorabile e simpatico vecchietto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adesso siano a posto.


avrei colto l'occasione per dirti cosa penso di te ma siamo nel forum libero e non lo posso fare.
Finisce con 'circo', però
(la catty mi fa i cattyni)


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, il punto è proprio che hai ventisei anni a tratti alterni. Però più no che sì, diciamo. Poi della quotidianità molto più adulta: non sei in vietnam. Non stai facendo la guerra con la bombe ed il tuo migliore amico non ti è morto tra le braccia sciolto nel napalm. La vita può essere dura ed anche molto ma molto più dura della tua, o forse della mia. Per quello, ti dico: guarda le cose in prospettiva. Datti una calmata e conta fino a mille prima di anche solo pensare come pensi. E poi ricomincia. L'emotività è una bella cosa se una sa gestirla, altrimenti diventa rinfanciullimento, o insensatezza che dir si voglia. E non è che mi danno fastidio le tue menate, arrecano danno solo a te. E te ne accorgerai purtroppo, solo nel lungo periodo. E' diverso.


va bene JB.
non sai chi puo essermi morto tra le braccia. direi che anche tu devi contare fino a 1000 prima di proferire parola sulla vita altrui.
detto questo, esco perche devo lavorare.

buona giornata a todos....


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avrei colto l'occasione per dirti cosa penso di te ma siamo nel forum libero e non lo posso fare.
> Finisce con 'circo', però
> (la catty mi fa i cattyni)


Ma come no? E' il thread giusto, su. Almeno di lei. Madonna, ti fucilerei sul posto. Insicurezza atavica (o chiavica).


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Perchè oggi mi sento un adorabile e simpatico vecchietto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Chiamalo vecchietto ...ha poteri sovrannaturali  Sei in modalità geriatrica ...anche tu depresso ?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> va bene JB.
> non sai chi puo essermi morto tra le braccia. direi che anche tu devi contare fino a 1000 prima di proferire parola sulla vita altrui.
> detto questo, esco perche devo lavorare.
> 
> buona giornata a todos....


Ma chi t'è morto, essù. Ma Gesù buono e Madonna (la cantante). A me una volta hanno stuprato il cane. A volte la notte ancora ho gli incubi, mi sveglio rannicchiato in un angolo piangendo per la povera bestia. Sta bene, eh. Adesso, anche se è vecchiotto ma non è che c'entra. Però è stata un'esperienza traumatica, più per me che per lui. Anzi, mi sa che a lui manco gli fraga nulla, però cazzo, ti stuprano il cane e non è bello eh. Manco per nulla. Che vita di merda, tredici anni di analisi ed ancora ho gli incubi. Che palle, dicevamo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no? E' il thread giusto, su. Almeno di lei. Madonna, ti fucilerei sul posto. Insicurezza atavica (o chiavica).


Fanculo Joey. Ho passato la più grande paura della mia vita, sono tornata a respirare da 3 giorni e mi devo sbattere a mettere le etichette per te. Aspetti, adesso ho solo voglia di cazzeggiare.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi t'è morto, essù. Ma Gesù buono e Madonna (la cantante). A me una volta hanno stuprato il cane. A volte la notte ancora ho gli incubi, mi sveglio rannicchiato in un angolo piangendo per la povera bestia. Sta bene, eh. Adesso, anche se è vecchiotto ma non è che c'entra. Però è stata un'esperienza traumatica, più per me che per lui. Anzi, mi sa che a lui manco gli fraga nulla, però cazzo, ti stuprano il cane e non è bello eh. Manco per nulla. Che vita di merda, tredici anni di analisi ed ancora ho gli incubi. Che palle, dicevamo.


Dato che non sai nulla per una volta puoi anche dare il beneficio del dubbio e non accanirti?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi t'è morto, essù. Ma Gesù buono e Madonna (la cantante). A me una volta hanno stuprato il cane. A volte la notte ancora ho gli incubi, mi sveglio rannicchiato in un angolo piangendo per la povera bestia. Sta bene, eh. Adesso, anche se è vecchiotto ma non è che c'entra. Però è stata un'esperienza traumatica, più per me che per lui. Anzi, mi sa che a lui manco gli fraga nulla, però cazzo, ti stuprano il cane e non è bello eh. Manco per nulla. Che vita di merda, tredici anni di analisi ed ancora ho gli incubi. Che palle, dicevamo.


mio padre. ma diciamo che ero piu io tra le sue braccia.

vergognati. con te ho chiuso.


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi t'è morto, essù. Ma Gesù buono e Madonna (la cantante). A me una volta hanno stuprato il cane. A volte la notte ancora ho gli incubi, mi sveglio rannicchiato in un angolo piangendo per la povera bestia. Sta bene, eh. Adesso, anche se è vecchiotto ma non è che c'entra. Però è stata un'esperienza traumatica, più per me che per lui. Anzi, mi sa che a lui manco gli fraga nulla, però cazzo, ti stuprano il cane e non è bello eh. Manco per nulla. Che vita di merda, tredici anni di analisi ed ancora ho gli incubi. Che palle, dicevamo.


te l'ho mai detto cosa penso di te? si, sicuramente si, ma nel dubbio: COGLIONAZZO.

è tutto, divertiti.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fanculo Joey.* Ho passato la più grande paura della mia vita*, sono tornata a respirare da 3 giorni e mi devo sbattere a mettere le etichette per te. Aspetti, adesso ho solo voglia di cazzeggiare.


Meglio. Embè? Festeggia etichettando. Che mo' questo e mo' quello e non etichetti mai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi t'è morto, essù. Ma Gesù buono e Madonna (la cantante). A me una volta hanno stuprato il cane. A volte la notte ancora ho gli incubi, mi sveglio rannicchiato in un angolo piangendo per la povera bestia. Sta bene, eh. Adesso, anche se è vecchiotto ma non è che c'entra. Però è stata un'esperienza traumatica, più per me che per lui. Anzi, mi sa che a lui manco gli fraga nulla, però cazzo, ti stuprano il cane e non è bello eh. Manco per nulla. Che vita di merda, tredici anni di analisi ed ancora ho gli incubi. Che palle, dicevamo.


cazzo, ma non ce la fai mai? Una volta prova: ti metti le dita tra i denti e stringi, invece di spalare merda sugli altri.


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avrei colto l'occasione per dirti cosa penso di te ma siamo nel forum libero e non lo posso fare.
> Finisce con 'circo', però
> (la catty mi fa i cattyni)


Io proporrei di attaccare l'Indonesia dal Siam con tre carri dopo aver  fatto lo spostamento dalla Cina .... e proviamo a vincere questa volta  .....


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mio padre. ma diciamo che ero piu io tra le sue braccia.
> 
> vergognati. con te ho chiuso.


Ma secondo te sei la prima? L'unica? Penso che a me non sia morto nessuno? Come funziona? Al mondo ci sei solo tu? I parenti, gli amici, gli amori degli altri non muoiono?


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chiamalo vecchietto ...ha poteri sovrannaturali  Sei in modalità geriatrica ...anche tu depresso ?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cazzo, ma non ce la fai mai? Una volta prova: ti metti le dita tra i denti e stringi, invece di spalare merda sugli altri.


Ma secondo te invece è giusto non farlo. Giusto perchè a quasi trent'anni sei emotivamente un'incapace epperò poverina. Giusto, bene.


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


>


è inutile che fai sta faccina, anche con i poteri non ti si alza più. a voglia di formule magiche, tempo perso.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi t'è morto, essù. Ma Gesù buono e Madonna (la cantante). A me una volta hanno stuprato il cane. A volte la notte ancora ho gli incubi, mi sveglio rannicchiato in un angolo piangendo per la povera bestia. Sta bene, eh. Adesso, anche se è vecchiotto ma non è che c'entra. Però è stata un'esperienza traumatica, più per me che per lui. Anzi, mi sa che a lui manco gli fraga nulla, però cazzo, ti stuprano il cane e non è bello eh. Manco per nulla. Che vita di merda, tredici anni di analisi ed ancora ho gli incubi. Che palle, dicevamo.


Ma lo hai scritto pure te una volta che sai che miss è fragile quindi con lei un sarcasmo  meno pungente sarebbe necessario... Anche io evito di raccontare gli azzi  miei qui ma per un pudore mio innato ... Nemmeno se stessi per morire scriverei una cippa lippa sparirei e bon però devi comprendere che altri percepiscono il forum diversamente e usare un po' di accortezza ogni po' non guasta ...


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> è inutile che fai sta faccina, anche con i poteri non ti si alza più. a voglia di formule magiche, tempo perso.


:blabla:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


>


Lupetto ma che hai ? :singleeye: Siete strano oggi ma vi siete cantati stamattina a mia insaputa ...c'era una canna-party?


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

Il guaio è che molti di voi lo giustificate sempre, anche quando scrive castronerie a gratis.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma lo hai scritto pure te una volta che sai che miss è fragile quindi con lei un sarcasmo meno pungente sarebbe necessario... Anche io evito di raccontare gli azzi miei qui ma per un pudore mio innato ... Nemmeno se stessi per morire scriverei una cippa lippa sparirei e bon però devi comprendere che altri percepiscono il forum diversamente e usare un po' di accortezza ogni po' non guasta ...


Fiammè, questa non è una riserva naturale, un bioparco. Sarà pure fragile, ma o ti frantumi o no quando sei così. Se non ti frantumi vuol dire ti consolidi. Se invece vivi nell'ovatta, rimani fragile. E' molto semplice.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi t'è morto, essù. Ma Gesù buono e Madonna (la cantante). A me una volta hanno stuprato il cane. A volte la notte ancora ho gli incubi, mi sveglio rannicchiato in un angolo piangendo per la povera bestia. Sta bene, eh. Adesso, anche se è vecchiotto ma non è che c'entra. Però è stata un'esperienza traumatica, più per me che per lui. Anzi, mi sa che a lui manco gli fraga nulla, però cazzo, ti stuprano il cane e non è bello eh. Manco per nulla. Che vita di merda, tredici anni di analisi ed ancora ho gli incubi. Che palle, dicevamo.


Dacci un taglio a 'sta roba.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Il guaio è che molti di voi lo giustificate sempre, anche quando scrive castronerie a gratis.


Ma tu che che cazzo vuoi? La vedi la tua firma? Perchè ti appelli agli altri? Te ne rivai a fare in culo o no?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Il guaio è che molti di voi lo giustificate sempre, anche quando scrive castronerie a gratis.


Chi JB ? Ma veramente lo si cazzia di solito anche se con risultati modesti ...poi oh è maggiorenne e vaccinato, a parte dirgli che esagera (con modi urbani o suburbani) altro non credo si possa fare


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lupetto ma che hai ? :singleeye: *Siete strano* oggi ma vi siete cantati stamattina a mia insaputa ...c'era una canna-party?


Corbezzoli mi hai dato del loro  ... non ti preoccupare è solo un'incantesimo elfico .... la famosa erba pipa :canna: a qualcuno però dà degli effetti collaterali che stò studiando


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma secondo te invece è giusto non farlo. Giusto perchè a quasi trent'anni sei emotivamente un'incapace epperò poverina. Giusto, bene.


no, io so benissimo che quando spalo merda addosso agli altri fa bene solo a me, non mi racconto che faccia bene a loro.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Dacci un taglio a 'sta roba.


Poro cane.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, io so benissimo che quando spalo merda addosso agli altri fa bene solo a me, non mi racconto che faccia bene a loro.


A) tu non spali merda che non ce la fai e B) io non sono un sadico anche se ti gusta pensarlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fiammè, questa non è una riserva naturale, un bioparco. Sarà pure fragile, ma o ti frantumi o no quando sei così. Se non ti frantumi vuol dire ti consolidi. Se invece vivi nell'ovatta, rimani fragile. E' molto semplice.


Ma è un modo per sfogarsi magari evita di piangere disperata e esprime qui il suo sconforto ... Non credo si romperà perché nonostante i suoi momenti no è più forte di ciò che pensa. Poi si incaponisce a dialogare con te che sei un testone di marmo ... Ma magari lo fa come terapia d'urto


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Corbezzoli mi hai dato del loro  ... non ti preoccupare è solo un'incantesimo elfico .... la famosa erba pipa :canna: a qualcuno però dà degli effetti collaterali che stò studiando


Ti ho confuso con il mago othelma ( aaaaggghhhhh orrore) e la conosco l'erba pipa ma non son certa sia la stessa che intendi tu :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma è un modo per sfogarsi magari evita di piangere disperata e esprime qui il suo sconforto ... Non credo si romperà perché nonostante i suoi momenti no è più forte di ciò che pensa. Poi si incaponisce a dialogare con te che sei un testone di marmo ... Ma magari lo fa come terapia d'urto


Allora non si lamentasse dell'urto. E manco voi, che non serve.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A) tu non spali merda che non ce la fai e B) io non sono un sadico anche se ti gusta pensarlo.


macchè sadico e sadico di sto par de tornelli. 
Tu sei solo uno che siccome la vita l'ha reso duro come la roccia e affilato come una lama e bla bla... lo deve dimostrare, a sè stesso più che altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora non si lamentasse dell'urto. E manco voi, che non serve.


Io non mi lamento ...cerco di spiegarti :singleeye: Difficilmente mi troverai lamentosa SALLO


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fiammè, questa non è una riserva naturale, un bioparco. Sarà pure fragile, ma o ti frantumi o no quando sei così. Se non ti frantumi vuol dire ti consolidi. Se invece vivi nell'ovatta, rimani fragile. E' molto semplice.


Ora è tutto chiaro, non avevo compreso: dai contro alla gente per scuoterla e renderla forte dinnanzi a tutto e tutti.

Ma che uomo. 

scusami ma il mio minimo intelletto ............................


Cazzo, ce ne ho messo di tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> macchè sadico e sadico di sto par de tornelli.
> Tu sei solo uno che siccome la vita l'ha reso duro come la roccia e affilato come una lama e bla bla... lo deve dimostrare, a sè stesso più che altro.


Io non devo dimostrare nulla, sono quello che sono. Non ho mai scritto d'essere duro come una roccia, peraltro. Io non sono in debito con me stesso, ma a differenza tua non sono un insicuro della merda. E' differente.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI ,ci hai preso,e nel tempo libero vado nelle piazze a fare il buffone con le ragazzine!O con le figlie delle mie ex amanti....:rotfl:L'autista della scorta dei politici!La scorta ha l'autista?Non capisci un cazzo tu,e quello scienziato che ti ha raccontato sta cosa...e tu sai di chi parliamo.:rotfl:


Nessuno me lo ha raccontato 
lo ipotizzo in base a quello che scrivi no?
Faccio come te....costruisco nella mia mente scenari...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimmi la verità?ma cosa vuoi sapere di oscuro?e dai su?ipotizzi,cerchi informazioni,chiedilo a me quello che vuoi sapere,tanto sei una personcina discreta,e son sicuro che ogni cosa detta a te,rimane a te....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:coraggio.


Io voglio sapere della storia della ragazzina no?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Ora è tutto chiaro, non avevo compreso: dai contro alla gente per scuoterla e renderla forte dinnanzi a tutto e tutti.
> 
> Ma che uomo.
> 
> ...


E' buona norma mettere tre e solo tre puntini di sospensione. Poi che tu non comprenda non è una novità.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma guardate che i rossi sono sempre stati anonimi. Non sono mai stati "firmati". Solo che c'era la possibilità di scrivere un commento. Infatti oltre al rosso arrivavano insulti su insulti. Nessuno ricorda che Fedi ricevette il commento "vorrei che esistesse un tastino da pigiare per farti esplodere quella testa di cazzo che ti ritrovi" (o qualcosa di simile)?


Infatti io ti diedi un verde spacciandomi per il papero e ti scrissi...
Quando me la molli?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ho confuso con il mago othelma ( aaaaggghhhhh orrore) e la conosco l'erba pipa ma non son certa sia la stessa che intendi tu :mrgreen:


Seee come no :cooldue:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non devo dimostrare nulla, sono quello che sono. Non ho mai scritto d'essere duro come una roccia, peraltro. Io non sono in debito con me stesso, ma a differenza tua non sono un insicuro della merda. E' differente.


sì, l'ho capito bene che tu sei sempre sicuro di tutto. 
infatti ti ho già detto che sei ottuso, come appunto lo sono per forza di cose quelle persone tanto sicure da non essere mai prese dal dubbio di non aver capito un cazzo.


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' buona norma mettere tre e solo tre puntini di sospensione. Poi che tu non comprenda non è una novità.


grazie del consiglio, ne terrò conto.

non è una novità, ma io lo ammetto ... (ok? per i puntini intendo)


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Seee come no :cooldue:


Metti in dubbio la mia purezza ? :angelo::wide-grin:


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avrei colto l'occasione per dirti cosa penso di te ma siamo nel forum libero e non lo posso fare.
> Finisce con 'circo', però
> (la catty mi fa i cattyni)


Ahahahahahahahaha!!!!
Pero è ovvio
Cerco i circhi nelle mutande altrui.
A proposito....ma dici che occhini mi fa fare un giro nel suo circo della morte?


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Metti in dubbio la mia purezza ? :angelo::wide-grin:


:risata::rofl::sarcastic::yes:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahaha!!!!
> Pero è ovvio
> Cerco i circhi nelle mutande altrui.
> A proposito....ma dici che occhini mi fa fare un giro nel suo circo della morte?


uhmmm... secondo me non è il periodo giusto....


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, l'ho capito bene che tu sei sempre sicuro di tutto.
> infatti ti ho già detto che sei ottuso, come appunto lo sono per forza di cose quelle persone tanto sicure da non essere mai prese dal dubbio di non aver capito un cazzo.


Raramente sbaglio, invero. Ma al massimo a me può capitare di sbagliarmi. A me. Ad una indecisa cronica invece viene difficile un po' tutto. Vedi tu.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :risata::rofl::sarcastic::yes:


Sono purissima invece  Gandalf meglio di un elfo sono :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Raramente sbaglio, invero. Ma al massimo a me può capitare di sbagliarmi. A me. Ad una indecisa cronica invece viene difficile un po' tutto. Vedi tu.


no, a te non capita di sbagliare, come a tutti. Tu pisci talmente fuori che fai la doccia al gatto dei vicini.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono purissima invece  Gandalf meglio di un elfo sono :mrgreen:


Non so se sei purissima più di un elfo, ma integra come persona direi proprio di si.:bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non so se sei purissima più di un elfo, ma integra come persona direi proprio di si.:bacio:


Ciao tesoro bello :bacio: Tutto ok ?


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non so se sei purissima più di un elfo, ma integra come persona direi proprio di si.:bacio:


CHE C'E' STAI A PROVA'???​


----------



## Hellseven (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che prenderai un rosso. Qui sei stato un tantino provocatorio :carneval:


Te lo concedo, ma senza grevità, riterrei. 
Sono umano anch'io, ohibò, anche se con un grande autocontrollo.


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhmmm... secondo me non è il periodo giusto....


Che palle però.
 E prima è fedele.
 Poi ha la scabbia.
Poi in crisi amorosa.
Cioè. 
Adesso ho in testa il pannocchione e mi sembra poco carino dopo che me lo ha promesso che non me lo dia.
Glielo rendo, mica lo metto in formaldeide.
Ma uffi.
Non si illude così la povera tebina.
Ora ci apro un 3d  di sfogo.
:blank:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro bello :bacio: Tutto ok ?


HO CAPITO .... SE METTE!!!!!


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono purissima invece  Gandalf meglio di un elfo sono :mrgreen:


:blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> CHE C'E' STAI A PROVA'???​


Assolutamente no.
Siamo solo buoni amici, ci stimiamo e ci piacciamo come persone ma senza fini di gambe all'aria, stai pur sereno. :smile::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> HO CAPITO .... SE METTE!!!!!


MA CHE URLI , NON SON CIECA ... Che si mette? La smetti di esser ermetico !!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, a te non capita di sbagliare, come a tutti. Tu pisci talmente fuori che fai la doccia al gatto dei vicini.


I vicini non hanno il gatto e comunque non piscio più fuori da un pezzo. Ma io almeno piscio. Tu sei ancora indecisa se quello stimolo è piscio, merda o entrambe. Vuoi andare avanti a lungo?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Siamo solo buoni amici, ci stimiamo e ci piacciamo come persone ma senza fini di gambe all'aria, stai pur sereno. :smile::up:


:bacio:Ma perché può stare anche in agitazione :singleeye: Che stiamo cazzeggiando ...stop ... :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> MA CHE URLI , NON SON CIECA ... Che si mette? La smetti di esser ermetico !!!!


SEMMAI SORDA .... OSSIGNUR QUI ALTRO CHE ERBA PIPA ...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :blabla::blabla::blabla:


Aridaje co te faccine mo te le faccio togliere :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> SEMMAI SORDA .... OSSIGNUR QUI ALTRO CHE ERBA PIPA ...


UUUHHUUU SANTA PAZIENZA BARBINA CON TE ... Esplication: sarebbe sorda ma siamo sul web.il maiuscolo equivale ad alzare la voce ma io lo leggo non lo sento quindi ho scritto cieca  :mrgreen: vuoi un moment per il mal di testa ( a questo punto dovresti averne un po' )


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> HO CAPITO .... SE METTE!!!!!


tre puntini di sopsensione: non hai letto prima? fai attenzione.


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> UUUHHUUU SANTA PAZIENZA BARBINA CON TE ... Esplication: sarebbe sorda ma siamo sul web.il maiuscolo equivale ad alzare la voce ma io lo leggo non lo sento quindi ho scritto cieca  :mrgreen: vuoi un moment per il mal di testa ( a questo punto dovresti averne un po' )


Troppo tardi :bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tre puntini di sopsensione: non hai letto prima? fai attenzione.


Ne ho messo solo uno in più ... PIGNOLO


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ne ho messo solo uno in più ... PIGNOLO


e vabbè, se devono essere tre ... devono essere tre... non quattro.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Troppo tardi :bleah::bleah::bleah:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: E ti è andata bene sono logorroica :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tre puntini di sopsensione: non hai letto prima? fai attenzione.


Fiscale sei


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> e vabbè, se devono essere tre ... devono essere tre... non quattro.


Ok da domani controllo tutti i miei post in uscita ... e conterò ogni stracazzo di singolo punto ... per tutti gli stivali con la punta di quella gran simpaticona della strega amelia


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> e vabbè, se devono essere tre ... devono essere tre... non quattro.


Ma perchè non invochi una bella rivolta popolare con tanto di torce e forconi verso il sottoscritto? Dai, che prima ci stavi mezzo a provà. Forza. Mica saresti l'unico, pure Daniele (vaffanculo) ci ha provato. Magari a te viene meglio. Daje, scaccia Frankenstein.


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: E ti è andata bene sono *logorroica* :mrgreen:


Nient'altro che dovrei sapere? ... che poi logorroica è una cosa prolissa un'altra ...


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> strega amelia


ah, Fiammetta, dici. strega ... esagerato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I vicini non hanno il gatto e comunque non piscio più fuori da un pezzo. Ma io almeno piscio. Tu sei ancora indecisa *se quello stimolo è piscio, merda o entrambe*. Vuoi andare avanti a lungo?


mamma mia come stai messo. vabbè dai. ce l'hai più lungo tu.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, l'ho capito bene che tu sei sempre sicuro di tutto.
> infatti ti ho già detto che sei ottuso, come appunto lo sono per forza di cose quelle persone tanto sicure da non essere mai prese dal dubbio di non aver capito un cazzo.


No. Non sarebbe qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mamma mia come stai messo. vabbè dai. ce l'hai più lungo tu.


Ovvio. Pipì o pupù andava meglio? Mi spiace.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No. Non sarebbe qui.


Fanta, ma mica è qui a chiedere lui, è qui ad illuminare la via. Tipo cespuglio in fiamme, quelle cose lì.


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ah, Fiammetta, dici. strega ... esagerato.


Che c'entra ... amelia la strega che ammalia ... quella di zio paperone


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Nient'altro che dovrei sapere? ... che poi logorroica è una cosa prolissa un'altra ...


Boh che ne so ?!?! Ho tanti difetti  Ma non so quali siano già noti e quali no .. Sono assolutamente imperfetta e me ne vanto ( altro difetto  :carneval


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ovvio.* Pipì o pupù andava meglio? Mi spiace.


eh già, ma adesso sei più contento, evè. Dai ti lascio stare sennò cominci a dire che ti perseguito.



ciao ciao


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fanta, ma mica è qui a chiedere lui, è qui ad illuminare la via. Tipo cespuglio in fiamme, quelle cose lì.


Mi sembra di aver sentito sibilare una frusta!!!


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh che ne so ?!?! Ho tanti difetti  Ma non so quali siano già noti e quali no .. Sono assolutamente imperfetta e me ne vanto ( altro difetto  :carneval



:kiss: mo basta ... ok?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh già, ma adesso sei più contento, evè. Dai ti lascio stare sennò cominci a dire che ti perseguito.
> 
> 
> 
> ciao ciao


E non sarebbe manco la prima volta, ahimè. Cià.


P.S: e scrivi sti pareri, benedetta indecisa. Su. Almeno qualcuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ah, Fiammetta, dici. strega ... esagerato.


Sai che invece un po' streghetta ...ma magari :mrgreen: Invece niente ...che sfiga


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No. Non sarebbe qui.


Fanta per carità.


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè non invochi una bella rivolta popolare con tanto di torce e forconi verso il sottoscritto? Dai, che prima ci stavi mezzo a provà. Forza. Mica saresti l'unico, pure Daniele (vaffanculo) ci ha provato. Magari a te viene meglio. Daje, scaccia Frankenstein.


ma io non voglio scacciare nessuno, tanto meno te, finirebbe il divertimento.

è che tu a volte, sempre, quasi, sei piuttosto stronzo, perchè non puoi sapere cosa ciascuno di noi ha vissuto ma soprattutto come è stato vissuto e ciò che ha lasciato in noi. Qunidi se non sai, non scagliarti contro tutti, non ci guadagni nulla e nemmeno chi è dall'altra parte, non fai altro che renderti antipatico, dimostrare la tua maleducazione e l'insensibilità che ti contraddistingue, che può avere solo chi ce l'ha contro il mondo intero perchè questo, a suo modo di vedere, è stato ostico verso di lui. A volte dici cose sensate, anche per me, ma è il tuo modo di dire e fare che ti rende un coglionazzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :kiss: mo basta ... ok?


:bacio:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ma io non voglio scacciare nessuno, tanto meno te, finirebbe il divertimento.
> 
> è che tu a volte, sempre, quasi, sei piuttosto stronzo, perchè non puoi sapere cosa ciascuno di noi ha vissuto ma soprattutto come è stato vissuto e ciò che ha lasciato in noi. Qunidi se non sai, non scagliarti contro tutti, non ci guadagni nulla e nemmeno chi è dall'altra parte, non fai altro che renderti antipatico, dimostrare la tua maleducazione e l'insensibilità che ti contraddistingue, che può avere solo chi ce l'ha contro il mondo intero perchè questo, a suo modo di vedere, è stato ostico verso di lui. A volte dici cose sensate, anche per me, ma è il tuo modo di dire e fare che ti rende un coglionazzo.


Si vabbè. Grazie comunque. Non scherzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè non invochi una bella rivolta popolare con tanto di torce e forconi verso il sottoscritto? Dai, che prima ci stavi mezzo a provà. Forza. Mica saresti l'unico, pure Daniele (vaffanculo) ci ha provato. Magari a te viene meglio. Daje, scaccia Frankenstein.


Ma che fai predichi bene e razzoli male ...non mi fare la vittima che cadi dal pero se no ! :singleeye:


----------



## Lui (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Grazie comunque. Non scherzo.


Joey, è così. ciascuno di noi, forse, avrà perso una persona cara, ma mentre per te è stata una cosa normale e ti ha poco affranto, è solo un esempio, per altri, vedi Miss può essere stata una esperienza distruttiva. Ciascuno di noi ha una propria sensibilità e capacità di risposta diversa alla vita.

comunque, buonaserata a tutti.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

la cosa triste e' che ho avuto 2 rossi, di cui uno vabbe, un po cazzata per aver detto che non ho paturnie.
l altro per aver scritto che mio padre e' morto...ma vergognatevi...
a me sto giochino m ha scocciato...

e menomale che devo essere io l adulta....

ma per favore.....dietro il monitor tutti coraggiosi bravi forti....poi giocate coi rossi su post inrossabili.

mah...

ps: non me ne frega nulla dei colori...perche sullo stesso post del padre ho ricvuto pure un verde....stupido quanto il rosso

aggiungo che gradirei essere bombardata di rossi....eliminatemi.....sabotatemi...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> la cosa triste e' che ho avuto 2 rossi, di cui uno vabbe, un po cazzata per aver detto che non ho paturnie.
> l altro per aver scritto che mio padre e' morto...ma vergognatevi...
> a me sto giochino m ha scocciato...
> 
> ...


Un consiglio lascia perdere verdi e rossi ...fai finta che non esistono


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un consiglio lascia perdere verdi e rossi ...fai finta che non esistono


no.
ne parlano gli altri va bene, ne parlo io no non va piu bene.....
ma tant'e'.....


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno me lo ha raccontato
> lo ipotizzo in base a quello che scrivi no?
> Faccio come te....costruisco nella mia mente scenari...


Può avertelo raccontato solo una persona,e gli hai fatto fare una pessima figura.Vedi?non riesci a gestire la tua rabbia,mi sa che non ti è bastato vero?cmq per fortuna che con lothar sono due anni che non mi scrivo più,per fortuna!Quindi ho fatto bene a non fidarmi più neanche di lui....!Adesso anche lothar capirà che panni vesti...:mrgreen::mrgreen:Adesso lothar dovrà solo che dirmi:avevi ragione il conte è un grande coglione.Adesso vado a far l'autista alla scorta...:rotfl:!Tranquillo che io non mi invento cose,a me sono state raccontate,e quella della ragazzina,è la più ininfluente,fatti i tuoi conti e vedi se ti conviene.....!:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> la cosa triste e' che ho avuto 2 rossi, di cui uno vabbe, un po cazzata per aver detto che non ho paturnie.
> l altro per aver scritto che mio padre e' morto...ma vergognatevi...
> a me sto giochino m ha scocciato...
> 
> ...


verde mio adesso, è da quando sei riapparsa che te ne volevo dare uno


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no.
> ne parlano gli altri va bene, ne parlo io no non va piu bene.....
> ma tant'e'.....


Ma i rossi e verdi sono solo fonte di inutili perché ed in qualcuno fonte di frustrazione e per altri sfogo ...hanno poco senso visto che raramente son motivati quindi falli scivolare addosso


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma i rossi e verdi sono solo finte di inutili perché ed in qualcuno finte di frustrazione e per altri sfogo ...hanno poco senso visto che raramente son motivati quindi falli scivolare addosso


ma non e' il colore fiammetta...hai idea tu di quanti rossi e verdi prendo io al giorno? uno svario.....
tanti.....spesso piu rossi che verdi, altre volte piu verdi....

e' il conentuto del post che e' incolorabile.....nessun colore.


----------



## sienne (29 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Madonna sienne, ma da uno a dieci quanto sei di coccio? Mille?
> O stai facendo finta di non capire?
> Diciamo, diciamo, ognuno dica.
> Uso il noi, va bene?
> ...



Ciao

di coccio, all'infinito. Così, una cosa è chiara ... 
Il tuo di discorso sul sistema, e come porsi non lo ho discusso. 
Ho sempre detto, che non partecipo nel dire ... non trovo motivo. 
Ma non capisco, proprio non capisco, perché ti poni a "definire" 
in un certo modo, chi non fa così. Coccio? Ci siamo capiti ora? 
Stiamo facendo due discorsi differenti ... 
Invece, di parlare di "età" e ora non mi ricordo, oh ... sono trita. 
Lo trovo molto offensivo, veramente. C'è a chi da fastidio
e lo dice ... e perché dovrebbe essere sbagliato? Perché dovrebbe
sapere o supporre chi sia il NEMICO  uhhhh questa mi ha fatto ridere ...
Guarda, non lo saprei dire ... proprio nulla idea a riguardo. 
E perché zitti, se non lo si sa ... a parte, come si fa a sapere,
se è anonimo ... questo modo di pensare, chi è il nemico ... il cattivone,
supposizioni ... nasino nasino che sente l'odore ... non tutti sono così. 
E perché bisognerebbe esserlo? 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ma io non voglio scacciare nessuno, tanto meno te, finirebbe il divertimento.
> 
> è che tu a volte, sempre, quasi, sei piuttosto stronzo, perchè non puoi sapere cosa ciascuno di noi ha vissuto ma soprattutto come è stato vissuto e ciò che ha lasciato in noi. Qunidi se non sai, non scagliarti contro tutti, non ci guadagni nulla e nemmeno chi è dall'altra parte, non fai altro che renderti antipatico, dimostrare la tua maleducazione e l'insensibilità che ti contraddistingue, che può avere solo chi ce l'ha contro il mondo intero perchè questo, a suo modo di vedere, è stato ostico verso di lui. A volte dici cose sensate, anche per me, ma è il tuo modo di dire e fare che ti rende un coglionazzo.


Da che pulpito Minchia.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma non e' il colore fiammetta...hai idea tu di quanti rossi e verdi prendo io al giorno? uno svario.....
> tanti.....spesso piu rossi che verdi, altre volte piu verdi....
> 
> e' il conentuto del post che e' incolorabile.....nessun colore.


Ma lo so anche a me arrivano nonsense  :mrgreen: ma appunto to per questo ci rido su


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma lo so anche a me arrivano nonsense  :mrgreen: ma appunto to per questo ci rido su


scusa, ma se tu leggessi un approvazione o una non approvazione in un post in cui hai scritto che e' morto tuo padre, non credo ci riderersti su.


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> la cosa triste e' che ho avuto 2 rossi, di cui uno vabbe, un po cazzata per aver detto che non ho paturnie.
> l altro per aver scritto che mio padre e' morto...ma vergognatevi...
> a me sto giochino m ha scocciato...
> 
> ...


Per quanto possa valere il verde è mio


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma non e' il colore fiammetta...hai idea tu di quanti rossi e verdi prendo io al giorno? uno svario.....
> tanti.....spesso piu rossi che verdi, altre volte piu verdi....
> 
> e' il conentuto del post che e' incolorabile.....nessun colore.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma lo so anche a me arrivano nonsense  :mrgreen: ma appunto to per questo ci rido su


provate a scrivere la parola "tofu"


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> provate a scrivere la parola "tofu"


:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :rotfl:


e tu ci ridi... Piglio più rossi io per il tofu che tutta la Cina messa insieme :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e tu ci ridi... Piglio più rossi io per il tofu che tutta la Cina messa insieme :mrgreen:


mi sa che e' perche la maggior parte qui e' carnivora (di vite umane)


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa, ma se tu leggessi un approvazione o una non approvazione in un post in cui hai scritto che e' morto tuo padre, non credo ci riderersti su.


Si perché do per scontato che chi lo ha fatto è un demente irrecuperabile e capisci che tra affrontare un dolore e tra valutare un demente o rispondere in qualsiasi modo preferisco affrontare il mio dolore ...non valuto che non ritengo all'altezza in questo riconosco di essere presuntuosa e molto molto superiore  Le cacchette non mi toccano, passo, le guardo non mi avvicino che puzzano


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> provate a scrivere la parola "tofu"


:rotfl::rotfl:Oh ma dove sei tu ora nevica ?


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa, ma se tu leggessi un approvazione o una non approvazione in un post in cui hai scritto che e' morto tuo padre, non credo ci riderersti su.


Hai ragione. Non c è un cazzo da ridere.
Puoi solo pensare che la persona che ha rossato il post sia un pezzente mentale.
Senza sbagliarti.
Ben poca cosa certo ma lui o lei rimangono pezzenti mentali.
 Situazione incontrovertibile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi sa che e' perche la maggior parte qui e' carnivora (di vite umane)



:risata:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Non c è un cazzo da ridere.
> Puoi solo pensare che la persona che ha rossato il post sia un pezzente mentale.
> Senza sbagliarti.
> Ben poca cosa certo ma lui o lei rimangono pezzenti mentali.
> Situazione incontrovertibile.


Appinto incazzarsi per una persona così è perdita di tempo e dare importanza a chi non ne deve avere, se invece scrive i chiaro si risponde a tono ...altro paio di maniche il botta e risposta


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Oh ma dove sei tu ora nevica ?


macché. Ghiaccio e noia. Cielo giallo da neve, ma poi non nengue.

ogni volta, poi, che mi viene in mente la neve, mi viene in mente un temino di un bimbo delle elementari di una scuoletta di montagna vicino a queste parti, il cui titolo era proprio 'nevica'. Lo svolgimento è stato talmente singolare ed esilarante che ancora oggi lo ricordo a memoria (me lo ha raccontato la di allora maestra)


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appinto incazzarsi per una persona così è perdita di tempo e dare importanza a chi non ne deve avere, se invece scrive i chiaro si risponde a tono ...altro paio di maniche il botta e risposta


Ma i pezzenti mentali non affrontano nemmeno il botta e risposta.
Svicolano.
Non se ne esce.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appinto incazzarsi per una persona così è perdita di tempo e dare importanza a chi non ne deve avere, se invece scrive i chiaro si risponde a tono ...altro paio di maniche il botta e risposta


ok siamo d accordo, in generale non me ne frega nulla di sti coloracci. io sarei per eliminarli proprio perche come hai detto tu per alcuni sono sfoghi di frustrazioni e poi io mi devo prendere la paternale di un 38enne incazzato col mondo su come si debba essere a 26 anni. e vabbe.

ma quello e' un post che non si puo approvare o disapprovare. 
e' solo un fatto, una verita inopinabile....non puoi essere o non essere d accordo.
detto quiesto ormai il dado e' stato lanciato, non si puo far nulla.
ma cmq che schifo

be alla fine non dovrei stupirmi visti i rossi ricevuti per aver detto a eretteo che moerda fosse dopo avermi detto el cose sugli aborti e i miei figli morti...
ma di che mi stupisco..


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok siamo d accordo, in generale non me ne frega nulla di sti coloracci. io sarei per eliminarli proprio perche come hai detto tu per alcuni sono sfoghi di frustrazioni e poi io mi devo prendere la paternale di un 38enne incazzato col mondo su come si debba essere a 26 anni. e vabbe.
> 
> ma quello e' un post che non si puo approvare o disapprovare.
> e' solo un fatto, una verita inopinabile....non puoi essere o non essere d accordo.
> ...


io ne ho preso uno ora or per aver detto "dacci un taglio a 'sta roba" a Joey per il suo post sullo stupro del cane. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io ne ho preso uno ora or per aver detto "dacci un taglio a 'sta roba" a Joey per il suo post sullo stupro del cane. :mrgreen:


Vabbè, però era alta scuola. Sapessi che ululati.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io ne ho preso uno ora or per aver detto "dacci un taglio a 'sta roba" a Joey per il suo post sullo stupro del cane. :mrgreen:


e' inutile dirti da parte di chi arrivino i rossi....


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ok siamo d accordo, in generale non me ne frega nulla di sti coloracci. io sarei per eliminarli proprio perche come hai detto tu per alcuni sono sfoghi di frustrazioni e *poi io mi devo prendere la paternale di un 38enne incazzato col mondo su come si debba essere a 26 anni. e vabbe.
> *
> ma quello e' un post che non si puo approvare o disapprovare.
> e' solo un fatto, una verita inopinabile....non puoi essere o non essere d accordo.
> ...


Prego, non c'è di che.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> macché. Ghiaccio e noia. Cielo giallo da neve, ma poi non nengue.
> 
> ogni volta, poi che mi viene in mente la neve, mi viene in mente un temino di un bimbo delle elementari di una scuoletta di montagna vicino a queste parti, il cui titolo era proprio 'nevica'. Lo svolgimento è stato talmente singolare ed esilarante che ancora oggi lo ricordo a memoria (me lo ha raccontato la di allora maestra)


Be ma allora lo devi scrivere :mrgreen: Io mi ricordo ( sempre da un racconto di una maestra elementare ) la letterina a Gesù Bambino di un bimbo di seconda elementare che per strafare penso' bene di salutare alla fine della lettera i genitori del bambinello ( un antesignano del marketing) e scrisse salutami la Madonna, poi forse valutando di esser stato troppo distaccato cancello' escrisse salutami   Maria però deve aver valutato di esser stato troppo confidenziale ricancello' e alla fine scrisse " salutami la tu mamma" :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' inutile dirti da parte di chi arrivino i rossi....


E' quello che ti dicevo: pensa prima di pensare, manco di parlare o scrivere. Pensa, a mente fredda.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma i pezzenti mentali non affrontano nemmeno il botta e risposta.
> Svicolano.
> Non se ne esce.


Secondo me talvolta nemmeno intervengono direttamente nella discussione


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' inutile dirti da parte di chi arrivino i rossi....


beh, sicuramente non da Joey; perlomeno, ha sempre detto di non dare né verdi né rossi, non vedo perché non credergli. Poi, boh, chissene :mrgreen:

sarà l'amico/a di quello del tofu :risata::risata:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> la cosa triste e' che ho avuto 2 rossi, di cui uno vabbe, un po cazzata per aver detto che non ho paturnie.
> l altro per aver scritto che mio padre e' morto...ma vergognatevi...
> a me sto giochino m ha scocciato...
> 
> ...


FREGATENE. ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Non c è un cazzo da ridere.
> Puoi solo pensare che la persona che ha rossato il post sia un pezzente mentale.
> Senza sbagliarti.
> Ben poca cosa certo ma lui o lei rimangono pezzenti mentali.
> Situazione incontrovertibile.


QQQQuoto


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> FREGATENE. ciao


Ammazza sei insicurissima :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be ma allora lo devi scrivere :mrgreen: Io mi ricordo ( sempre da un racconto di una maestra elementare ) la letterina a Gesù Bambino di un bimbo di seconda elementare che per strafare penso' bene di salutare alla fine della lettera i genitori del bambinello ( un antesignano del marketing) e scrisse salutami la Madonna, poi forse valutando di esser stato troppo distaccato cancello' escrisse salutami   Maria però deve aver valutato di esser stato troppo confidenziale ricancello' e alla fine scrisse " salutami la tu mamma" :rotfl:



:risata::risata::risata:

il temino era più che altro i famosi "pensierini". Il titolo era: "nevica"
Il genio del male scrisse:

"Nengue.

Li picchirilli lurzeno,

e mì padre ha dittu
che sse je continua a jì cuscì
st'inverno ce magnamo
un par de cojoni."

fine del componimento.


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me talvolta nemmeno intervengono direttamente nella discussione


A volte si ma poi quando la loro pezzentosita mentale gli sussurra chesono nella merda fino al collo...
Spariscono. E Rossano.

Pezzenti


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza sei insicurissima :rotfl::rotfl:


ma che stai a scherzà? Sono così insicura cha la trina delle mie mutande(rigorosamente al ginocchio) è tutta un tremolar.
Bon, dai, vado a cavallo.
Non sono tanto sicura di non ammazzarmi, eh:mrgreen:
poi devo andare al super...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> il temino era più che altro i famosi "pensierini". Il titolo era: "nevica"
> Il genio del male scrisse:
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E il papà non aveva nemmeno torto ... Cara saggezza e schiettezza contadina :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E il papà non aveva nemmeno torto ... Cara saggezza e schiettezza contadina :rotfl:


pensa che ansia il padre ha messo al bambino


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che stai a scherzà? Sono così insicura cha la trina delle mie mutande(rigorosamente al ginocchio) è tutta un tremolar.
> Bon, dai, vado a cavallo.
> Non sono tanto sicura di non ammazzarmi, eh:mrgreen:
> poi devo andare al super...


Mio nipote va a cavallo e ogni tanto si rompe un braccio, in polso ... Mah fa pure gare dressage ... Io ogni  tanto tremo però ... Passione per lui


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nessun problema ad ammettere che quando Alex si palesa(va) ad intervenire nei thread che diventavano una lunga sequenza d'insulti, io rubinavo la persona anzichè il post.
> 
> Mai fatto con nessun altro utente (intendo rubinare la persona invece del post), compresi Spider e Sole, utenti con i quali è sotto gli occhi di tutti abbia avuto qualche contrasto (eufemismo).


mah...io ragionavo al netto dei casi estremi 

qui invece parvemi che il problema che qui se entri nel cono d'ombra di qualcuno,vieni rubinato a prescindere e non appena il sistema lo consente.

da qui l'annosa e ciclica polemica sul sistema


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> A volte si ma poi quando la loro pezzentosita mentale gli sussurra chesono nella merda fino al collo...
> Spariscono. E Rossano.
> 
> Pezzenti


Ma tu dici che ascoltano i loro sussurri ? Bah non ne son sicura


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> pensa che ansia il padre ha messo al bambino


Eehhhh ma certe perplessità  non credo il padre se le sia poste ... Sai son sanguigni pane al pane vino al vino ... Non edulcorano nulla


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...io ragionavo al netto dei casi estremi
> 
> qui invece parvemi che il problema che qui se entri nel cono d'ombra di qualcuno,vieni rubinato a prescindere e non appena il sistema lo consente.
> 
> da qui l'annosa e ciclica polemica sul sistema


Ciclica ogni mese e mezzo circa :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eehhhh ma certe perplessità  non credo il padre se le sia poste ... Sai son sanguigni pane al pane vino al vino ... Non edulcorano nulla


hai ragione pure tu!

Da te Fiammetta nevica? Ma sei a pg pg o provincia?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hai ragione pure tu!
> 
> Da te Fiammetta nevica? Ma sei a pg pg o provincia?


Perugia, no non nevica


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma non e' il colore fiammetta...hai idea tu di quanti rossi e verdi prendo io al giorno? uno svario.....
> tanti.....spesso piu rossi che verdi, altre volte piu verdi....
> 
> e' il conentuto del post che e' incolorabile.....nessun colore.


lo vuoi un ranuncolo giallo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perugia, no non nevica


ok.


----------



## lolapal (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciclica ogni mese e mezzo circa :mrgreen:


Come il mio raffreddore... è da fine ottobre che fa così... :mrgreen:

Ciao Fiammetta! :bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Come il mio raffreddore... è da fine ottobre che fa così... :mrgreen:
> 
> Ciao Fiammetta! :bacio:


Ciao bella ...incasinata tra casa-lavoro-famiglia? :bacio:


----------



## lolapal (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao bella ...incasinata tra casa-lavoro-famiglia? :bacio:


Già... :unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo vuoi un ranuncolo giallo?View attachment 8116


Grazie  è un piccolo fiore.


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Grazie  è un piccolo fiore.


Patatina come stai???


----------



## Caciottina (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Patatina come stai???



Io ok. Tu come stai? Volevo whazzapparti stasera


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io ok. Tu come stai? Volevo whazzapparti stasera


E whazzappami te risponno subito (AHOOOO) :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Te lo concedo, ma senza grevità, riterrei.
> Sono umano anch'io, ohibò, anche se con un grande autocontrollo.


:up::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Può avertelo raccontato solo una persona,e gli hai fatto fare una pessima figura.Vedi?non riesci a gestire la tua rabbia,mi sa che non ti è bastato vero?cmq per fortuna che con lothar sono due anni che non mi scrivo più,per fortuna!Quindi ho fatto bene a non fidarmi più neanche di lui....!Adesso anche lothar capirà che panni vesti...:mrgreen::mrgreen:Adesso lothar dovrà solo che dirmi:avevi ragione il conte è un grande coglione.Adesso vado a far l'autista alla scorta...:rotfl:!Tranquillo che io non mi invento cose,a me sono state raccontate,e quella della ragazzina,è la più ininfluente,fatti i tuoi conti e vedi se ti conviene.....!:rotfl:


Nessuno me lo ha raccontato...
L'ho dedotto dai tuoi scritti.
Parli spesso che devi andare di qui e di lì...
grandi attese....
sindacato di polizia...
Mi spiace....

E' stato Lothar a driti che rimprovero le ragazzine?

Posso ipotizzare che ti raccontino cose
Ma tu che ne sai se sono vere o meno?

Questo mi ostino a dirti.

Ma temo proprio, che tu, data la tua mentalità, non ci arrivi a capirlo.

E credimi non riuscirai mai a scalfire il rapporto che c'è tra me e Lothar e tra Lothar e me...
Entrambi ci guardiamo bene di parlare qui dentro dei nostri loschi affari...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Le sagge parole di Rabarbaro*

Non azzuffatevi (che verbo, eh), vi prego, sui Rossi e sui Verdi.
Sono random. E' evidentissimo che sono random.
Pensiamo tutti che sono random, come è evidente che sono.
Ripetete con me "i rossi e i verdi sono random, ommmmmm, ommmmmm"

:yoga:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non azzuffatevi (che verbo, eh), vi prego, sui Rossi e sui Verdi.
> Sono random. E' evidentissimo che sono random.
> Pensiamo tutti che sono random, come è evidente che sono.
> Ripetete con me "i rossi e i verdi sono random, ommmmmm, ommmmmm"
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Magari sto sistema fosse dato agli italiani come sistema elettorale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Magari sto sistema fosse dato agli italiani come sistema elettorale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma è così, tu voti ma poi senza preferenze entra gente random scelta dalle segreterie.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è così, tu voti ma poi senza preferenze entra gente random scelta dalle segreterie.


Ah, invece in un Paese corrotto come l'Italia, in cui il voto di scambio è la norma almeno in molte regioni (e lo è stato per decenni in Veneto, Conte, non cominciare con le solite menate), invece, ecco, le preferenze sono una bella cosa. Che palle sentire le solite banalità. Vediamo se Conte si ricorda Bisaglia, se i Lombardi ricordano Citaristi o Prandini, se i napoletani si ricordano Gava. Tutti eletti dagli elettori, feudatari corruttori e corrotti.
Su queste cose vado davvero in bestia. 
Peccato che l'emoticon dell'embolo mi fa schifo.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, invece in un Paese corrotto come l'Italia, in cui il voto di scambio è la norma almeno in molte regioni (e lo è stato per decenni in Veneto, Conte, non cominciare con le solite menate), invece, ecco, le preferenze sono una bella cosa. Che palle sentire le solite banalità. Vediamo se Conte si ricorda Bisaglia, se i Lombardi ricordano Citaristi o Prandini, se i napoletani si ricordano Gava. Tutti eletti dagli elettori, feudatari corruttori e corrotti.
> Su queste cose vado davvero in bestia.
> Peccato che l'emoticon dell'embolo mi fa schifo.


Ahahahahahahah! Ma che sei matta? Ma portami una gazzosa, dai. Lesta.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, invece in un Paese corrotto come l'Italia, in cui il voto di scambio è la norma almeno in molte regioni (e lo è stato per decenni in Veneto, Conte, non cominciare con le solite menate), invece, ecco, le preferenze sono una bella cosa. Che palle sentire le solite banalità. Vediamo se Conte si ricorda Bisaglia, se i Lombardi ricordano Citaristi o Prandini, se i napoletani si ricordano Gava. Tutti eletti dagli elettori, feudatari corruttori e corrotti.
> Su queste cose vado davvero in bestia.
> Peccato che l'emoticon dell'embolo mi fa schifo.


Quoto. Pure Nicolazzi fu un caso emblematico.


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, invece in un Paese corrotto come l'Italia, in cui il voto di scambio è la norma almeno in molte regioni (e lo è stato per decenni in Veneto, Conte, non cominciare con le solite menate), invece, ecco, le preferenze sono una bella cosa. Che palle sentire le solite banalità. Vediamo se Conte si ricorda Bisaglia, se i Lombardi ricordano Citaristi o Prandini, se i napoletani si ricordano Gava. Tutti eletti dagli elettori, feudatari corruttori e corrotti.
> Su queste cose vado davvero in bestia.
> Peccato che l'emoticon dell'embolo mi fa schifo.


ma dalla lite
si è passati a disquisire 
di politica?:unhappy:
ma qualcuno ha scritto qualcosa
in tema al titolo del 3d?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, invece in un Paese corrotto come l'Italia, in cui il voto di scambio è la norma almeno in molte regioni (e lo è stato per decenni in Veneto, Conte, non cominciare con le solite menate), invece, ecco, le preferenze sono una bella cosa. Che palle sentire le solite banalità. Vediamo se Conte si ricorda Bisaglia, se i Lombardi ricordano Citaristi o Prandini, se i napoletani si ricordano Gava. Tutti eletti dagli elettori, feudatari corruttori e corrotti.
> Su queste cose vado davvero in bestia.
> Peccato che l'emoticon dell'embolo mi fa schifo.


Io mi ricordo che Gava si dimise...
Fatalità il giorno dopo liberarono Carlo Celadon.
Questo io ricordo...

Mi ricordo di Duilio Poggiolini...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma secondo te sei la prima? L'unica? Penso che a me non sia morto nessuno? Come funziona? Al mondo ci sei solo tu? I parenti, gli amici, gli amori degli altri non muoiono?


La forma è sbagliata secondo me, però la sostanza e il senso del tuo discorso li condivido.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma dalla lite
> si è passati a disquisire
> di politica?:unhappy:
> ma qualcuno ha scritto qualcosa
> in tema al titolo del 3d?


Più o meno tutti tranne Sbriciolata che non ce la fa.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> La forma è sbagliata secondo me, però la sostanza e il senso del tuo discorso li condivido.


Ti hanno mai stuprato il cane?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti hanno mai stuprato il cane?


Eddai :singleeye:


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più o meno tutti tranne Sbriciolata che non ce la fa.


attenzione
perchè si becca il debito
e gli esami a settembre
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eddai :singleeye:


Dai oh, era fighissima quella cosa. Ma poi sta bene, eh. Capita.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh, era fighissima quella cosa. Ma poi sta bene, eh. Capita.


Come fighissima !!!sto guardando il mio cane e mi si stringe il cuore ... Spero che stia bene


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

*OT*

OT Ma c'è qualche persona qui dentro che non ha un cane e può riuscire persino a vivere senza un cane?OT


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> OT Ma c'è qualche persona qui dentro che non ha un cane e può riuscire persino a vivere senza un cane?OT


vivere senza un cane?
impossibile!!!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti hanno mai stuprato il cane?


Son sempre stato l'unica bestia della famiglia.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come fighissima !!!sto guardando il mio cane e mi si stringe il cuore ... Spero che stia bene


Ma mica era vera. Io il cane realmente manco ce l'ho. Che palle che uno deve finire sempre per spiegare tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Son sempre stato l'unica bestia della famiglia.


Allora ti hanno mai stuprato?


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti hanno mai stuprato il cane?


questa è pessima:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica era vera. Io il cane realmente manco ce l'ho. Che palle che uno deve finire sempre per spiegare tutto.


Ti odio :singleeye: Ecco prenditi un cane che ti fa bene


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> OT Ma c'è qualche persona qui dentro che non ha un cane e può riuscire persino a vivere senza un cane?OT


Io


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti odio :singleeye: Ecco prenditi un cane che ti fa bene


Uff. Dovete odiarmi, lo dice Lui. Lui è uno che capisce. Non mi date troppo spago, che poi vi ci arrotolo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io


Mai desiderato?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> di coccio, all'infinito. Così, una cosa è chiara ...
> Il tuo di discorso sul sistema, e come porsi non lo ho discusso.
> ...



ah, non lo so chi sia: l'ho evocato parafrasando una citazione di Horace Nelson
e seguendo il discorso di hellseven

ripeto. io non penso che le disapprovazioni che ricevo siano frutto di un'antipatia personale, ma di un disaccordo sul modo/contenuto del post


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uff. Dovete odiarmi, lo dice Lui. Lui è uno che capisce. Non mi date troppo spago, che poi vi ci arrotolo.


Si si vabbe ... C'hai sta fissa ...ora ci manca che cominci a svalvolare sul fatto che non ti si odia abbastanza e siamo a posto ...tornando a palla :  Allora vai al canile e ti prendi un cucciolo abbandonato ...eseguire prima possibile ... Ma di cognome fai Scrooge?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora ti hanno mai stuprato?


No. Nella libera città di Christiania ste cose non si sono mai verificate.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io


Io pure.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> OT Ma c'è qualche persona qui dentro che non ha un cane e può riuscire persino a vivere senza un cane?OT


perchè?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si si vabbe ... C'hai sta fissa ...ora ci manca che cominci a svalvolare sul fatto che non ti si odia abbastanza e siamo a posto ...tornando a palla :  Allora vai al canile e ti prendi un cucciolo abbandonato ...eseguire prima possibile ... Ma di cognome fai Scrooge?


Guarda, è una storia triste: io da piccolo il cane sempre voluto, mai avuto. Per tutta una serie di ragioni che non sto qui a dire. Adesso effettivamente per altre, che sempre non sto qui a dire, non posso, però in realtà mi coccolo il cane del vicino, che è appunto quiggiù. Ovviamente quando ci sono io in giro molla tutto, pure il padrone, e mi fa le feste. Che te lo dico a fare, mi amano tutti.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

io non ho mai vissuto senza cane e non ci riuscirei mai.
quindi?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io non ho mai vissuto senza cane e non ci riuscirei mai.
> quindi?


Quindi è ora che vai a dormire, nonna.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> OT Ma c'è qualche persona qui dentro che non ha un cane e può riuscire persino a vivere senza un cane?OT



io, ma ci sto lavorando


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io non ho mai vissuto senza cane e non ci riuscirei mai.
> quindi?


Quindi fai benissimo (se il tuo cane non spacca le palle al vicino e/o non lorda i portici del centro).
Chi pensa che gli animali debbano vivere liberi, invece?


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi fai benissimo (se il tuo cane non spacca le palle al vicino e/o non lorda i portici del centro).
> Chi pensa che gli animali debbano vivere liberi, invece?


non posso che parlare di me che rispetto gli altri raccogliendo quando occorre le feci ditutti i cani che ho avuto e cercando di educarli a non dare fastidio pagando anche  per farlo meglio.
che cosa esattamentedovrebbe infastidire in questo amore?


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi fai benissimo (se il tuo cane non spacca le palle al vicino e/o non lorda i portici del centro).
> Chi pensa che gli animali debbano vivere liberi, invece?


liberi dalla presenza dell'uomo?
i cani ad esempio
non dovrebbero
vivere in appartamento, 
ma in case con un bel giardino
per scorrazzare

quanto è felice Ciccio
al parco:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> liberi dalla presenza dell'uomo?
> i cani ad esempio
> non dovrebbero
> vivere in appartamento,
> ...


Ma Ciccio cos'è? Quant'è grande?


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Ciccio cos'è? Quant'è grande?


Ciccio è un meticcetto
ha nelle vene sangue
di varie razze
taglia medio piccola
e purtroppo vive in appartamento:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, è una storia triste: io da piccolo il cane sempre voluto, mai avuto. Per tutta una serie di ragioni che non sto qui a dire. Adesso effettivamente per altre, che sempre non sto qui a dire, non posso, però in realtà mi coccolo il cane del vicino, che è appunto quiggiù. Ovviamente quando ci sono io in giro molla tutto, pure il padrone, e mi fa le feste. Che te lo dico a fare, mi amano tutti.


Peccato ...a parte le fesserie varie avere un animale in casa soprattutto se è un cane non può che far bene a tutti i componenti della famiglia


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi fai benissimo (se il tuo cane non spacca le palle al vicino e/o non lorda i portici del centro).
> Chi pensa che gli animali debbano vivere liberi, invece?


Pres TI PREGO cambia quell'avatarro. Mi sono andati di traverso i maron glacés.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, è una storia triste: io da piccolo il cane sempre voluto, mai avuto. Per tutta una serie di ragioni che non sto qui a dire. Adesso effettivamente per altre, che sempre non sto qui a dire, non posso, però in realtà mi coccolo il cane del vicino, che è appunto quiggiù. Ovviamente quando ci sono io in giro molla tutto, pure il padrone, e mi fa le feste. Che te lo dico a fare, mi amano tutti.





Flavia ha detto:


> liberi dalla presenza dell'uomo?
> i cani ad esempio
> non dovrebbero
> vivere in appartamento,
> ...


Il mio scorrazza in giardino :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Peccato ...a parte le fesserie varie avere un animale in casa soprattutto se è un cane non può che far bene a tutti i componenti della famiglia


Prima o poi. Ed anche gatti. Mi piacciono un sacco i gatti.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non posso che parlare di me che rispetto gli altri raccogliendo quando occorre le feci ditutti i cani che ho avuto e cercando di educarli a non dare fastidio pagando anche  per farlo meglio.
> che cosa esattamentedovrebbe infastidire in questo amore?


Dove hai letto che mi infastidisce? 
Ho detto che io ho fatto un'altra scelta.


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il mio scorrazza in giardino :smile:


quando l'ho preso
non avevo pensato 
a questo aspetto
cerco di farlo uscire
il più possibile
e tutti i giorni 
(tempo permettendo)
passa un'oretta al parco


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prima o poi. Ed anche gatti. Mi piacciono un sacco i gatti.


I gatti sono decisamente più indipendenti però coccolosi pure loro :smile:


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prima o poi. Ed anche gatti. Mi piacciono un sacco i gatti.


anche a me.ho avuto anche gatti e gatti e cani insieme (ideale).
è un mondo diverso quello dei gatti ma ugualmente affascinante...adoro il loro motorino tranquillizzante e quell'aria perenne di superiorità


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I gatti sono decisamente più indipendenti però coccolosi pure loro :smile:


coccolosi... e ruffiani


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> coccolosi... e ruffiani


Si vero


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Peccato ...a parte le fesserie varie avere un animale in casa soprattutto se è un cane non può che far bene a tutti i componenti della famiglia


Preferisco un bambino in più e dedicare il 100% del mio tempo, energie,  risorse ai miei bimbi. Ho la presunzione di pensare che la mia scelta sia legittima tanto quanto quella di avere cani in casa e di poter dire di amare comunque gli animali non meno di chi ci fa lingua in bocca.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> *Preferisco un bambino in più e dedicare il 100% del mio tempo, energie,  risorse ai miei bimbi.* Ho la presunzione di pensare che la mia scelta sia legittima tanto quanto quella di avere cani in casa e di poter dire di amare comunque gli animali non meno di chi ci fa lingua in bocca.


Vabbè, penso che il discorso non fosse manco quello. Cioè, è evidente.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> *Preferisco un bambino in più *e dedicare il 100% del mio tempo, energie,  risorse ai miei bimbi. Ho la presunzione di pensare che la mia scelta sia legittima tanto quanto quella di avere cani in casa e di poter dire di amare comunque gli animali non meno di chi ci fa lingua in bocca.


e fallo.
paragoni inappropriati .la mia famiglia è composta da persone e animali che ho scelto di amare e per i quali mi assumo con piacere oneri e responsabilità ,che gli altri facciano le loro scelte
tutte sono legittime


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Preferisco un bambino in più e dedicare il 100% del mio tempo, energie,  risorse ai miei bimbi. Ho la presunzione di pensare che la mia scelta sia legittima tanto quanto quella di avere cani in casa e di poter dire di amare comunque gli animali non meno di chi ci fa lingua in bocca.


Guarda che puoi avere 10 bambini ed un cane :smile: il cane non ti crea particolari problemi anzi a livello educativo non può che arricchire la crescita dei figli


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, penso che il discorso non fosse manco quello. Cioè, è evidente.


Sì forse è vero, ma non è un obbligo morale avere animali in casa. Anzi in certe condizioni (alloggi, vita lavorativa, ecc.) sarebbe obbligo morale non averli. Capitolo parchetto: se porti il cane al parco dopo 8/10 ore che l'hai lasciato in un bilocale,io non so se è divertimento o smoccolamento.


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che puoi avere 10 bambini ed un cane :smile: il cane non ti crea particolari problemi anzi a livello educativo non può che arricchire la crescita dei figli


:up::up::up::up:
però lodo
l'onestà di PBJ, 
che ha un suo pensiero
piuttosto che quelli che
prendono i cani e poi li abbandonano
perchè devono andare in vacanza


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> però lodo
> l'onestà di PBJ,
> che ha un suo pensiero
> ...


Ma certo per carità, un animale deve essere rispettato sempre e far parte integrante della famiglia se no meglio non tenerne


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sì forse è vero, ma non è un obbligo morale avere animali in casa. Anzi in certe condizioni (alloggi, vita lavorativa, ecc.) sarebbe obbligo morale non averli. Capitolo parchetto: se porti il cane al parco dopo 8/10 ore che l'hai lasciato in un bilocale,io non so se è divertimento o smoccolamento.


Ma infatti difficilmente terrei un cane in appartamento. Ma gli animali in genere, tranne i pesci rossi.


----------



## Innominata (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Preferisco un bambino in più e dedicare il 100% del mio tempo, energie,  risorse ai miei bimbi. Ho la presunzione di pensare che la mia scelta sia legittima tanto quanto quella di avere cani in casa e di poter dire di amare comunque gli animali non meno di chi ci fa lingua in bocca.


Ma il tuo tempo e' fatto da amori diversi. Occupandoti di un gatto o di un cane non togli nulla di quel 100%, non togli tempo e non togli amore: semmai, ti si crea dentro e fuori spazio e tempo per altri amori. Non avendo un gatto o un cane semplicemente non ti articoli in un altro amore. Quindi, scelta legittima, ma non perché quel 100% sarebbe decurtato, anzi si arricchirebbe di altri bellissimi riverberi.

D'accordo sugli altri elementi del discorso.


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma certo per carità, un animale deve essere rispettato sempre e far parte integrante della famiglia se no meglio non tenerne


si hai ragione
troppa gente li considera
alla stregua di soprammobili


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> *Ma il tuo tempo e' fatto da amori diversi. *Occupandoti di un gatto o di un cane non togli nulla di quel 100%, non togli tempo e non togli amore: semmai, ti si crea dentro e fuori spazio e tempo per altri amori. Non avendo un gatto o un cane semplicemente non ti articoli in un altro amore. Quindi, scelta legittima, ma non perché quel 100% sarebbe decurtato, anzi si arricchirebbe di altri bellissimi riverberi.


grande verità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> *Ma il tuo tempo e' fatto da amori diversi*. Occupandoti di un gatto o di un cane non togli nulla di quel 100%, non togli tempo e non togli amore: semmai, ti si crea dentro e fuori spazio e tempo per altri amori. Non avendo un gatto o un cane semplicemente *non ti articoli in un altro amore.* Quindi, scelta legittima, ma non perché quel 100% sarebbe decurtato, anzi si arricchirebbe di altri bellissimi riverberi.
> 
> D'accordo sugli altri elementi del discorso.



questo è un discorso interessante :idea:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che puoi avere 10 bambini ed un cane :smile: il cane non ti crea particolari problemi anzi a livello educativo non può che arricchire la crescita dei figli


Condivido. Però dipende da dove vivi e bisogna tenere presente che a livello educativo non esistono solo i cani: posso farmi slinguare da un plotone di meticci, ma se poi mi sbrano una fiorentina, l'educazione è distorta.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

Me tapina, che non volevo inquinare il thread!
Vado a chiudere di là:mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> *Ma il tuo tempo e' fatto da amori diversi.* Occupandoti di un gatto o di un cane non togli nulla di quel 100%, non togli tempo e non togli amore: semmai, ti si crea dentro e fuori spazio e tempo per altri amori. Non avendo un gatto o un cane semplicemente non ti articoli in un altro amore. Quindi, scelta legittima, ma non perché quel 100% sarebbe decurtato, anzi si arricchirebbe di altri bellissimi riverberi.
> 
> D'accordo sugli altri elementi del discorso.


Più che altro gli amori sono fatti di tempi diversi. Ed è evidente che quando un certo tempo è già limitato di suo, anche gli amori a cui dedicarsi devono necessariamente scendere a compromessi.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Condivido. Però dipende da dove vivi e bisogna tenere presente che a livello educativo non esistono solo i cani: posso farmi slinguare da un plotone di meticci, ma se poi mi sbrano una fiorentina, l'educazione è distorta.


Ma se vuoi tenere una mucca in giardino per me va bene :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Me tapina, che non volevo inquinare il thread!
> Vado a chiudere di là:mexican:


Ne hai aperto un altro con lo stesso tema ?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prima o poi. Ed anche gatti. Mi piacciono un sacco i gatti.


gatte. Amo. Sempre avute. Le ultime me le ha rubate lui. Odio. Mao.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma il tuo tempo e' fatto da amori diversi. Occupandoti di un gatto o di un cane non togli nulla di quel 100%, non togli tempo e non togli amore: semmai, ti si crea dentro e fuori spazio e tempo per altri amori. Non avendo un gatto o un cane semplicemente non ti articoli in un altro amore. Quindi, scelta legittima, ma non perché quel 100% sarebbe decurtato, anzi si arricchirebbe di altri bellissimi riverberi.
> 
> D'accordo sugli altri elementi del discorso.


 Quello che non passa è che io sono più estremo: il mio amore è costituito dal rispetto che ho la presunzione di dare agli animali lasciandoli liberi e non cibandomene. Non mi sento più indegno di uno che vede un cane e ci limona o acquista il chihuahua per tenerlo in borsa o trasforma la propria casa in uno zoo elargendo amore.


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I gatti sono decisamente più indipendenti però coccolosi pure loro :smile:


Io adoro la mia bimba pelosa Marilù.

Ha 11 anni, è sempre stata una coccolona, ruffiana, di una dolcezza infinita. Miagola in continuazione e quando vado a trovare mia mamma, mi salta in braccio o si accoccola sulla mia giacca. Sempre.
Quando vivevo lì, era regolare che mi venisse a "salutare" fuori quando tornavo a casa.

 

Scusate.

La amo da morire. 

:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quello che non passa è che io sono più estremo: il mio amore è costituito dal rispetto che ho la presunzione di dare agli animali lasciandoli liberi e non cibandomene. Non mi sento più indegno di uno che vede un cane e ci limona o acquista il chihuahua per tenerlo in borsa o trasforma la propria casa in uno zoo elargendo amore.


Vedi,però senza presunzione alcuna ma credo,che se uno non vive questa esperienza certe sfumature non le può cogliere, il cane che avevo prima e che è morto 4 anni fa quando era un cucciolo di tre mesi si ammalo' e rischio ' di morire ... Be io sono resta sveglia accanto a lui per 3 notti dormendo ( si  da per dire ) accanto a lui fisicamente proprio per evitare restasse solo anche per un attimo ...poi lo,portai in clinica veterinaria perché sembrava non migliorare nonostante le cure ... Ecco ti posso assicurare che per il mio cane quelle 3 notti passate accanto a lui hanno assunto un valore inestimabile il suo amore per me non era quantificabile credo ...guarda non son certo che un essere umano possa amare mai così senza tornaconto alcuno


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi,però senza presunzione alcuna ma credo,che se uno non vive questa esperienza certe sfumature non le può cogliere, il cane che avevo prima e che è morto 4 anni fa quando era un cucciolo di tre mesi si ammalo' e rischio ' di morire ... Be io sono resta sveglia accanto a lui per 3 notti dormendo ( si  da per dire ) accanto a lui fisicamente proprio per evitare restasse solo anche per un attimo ...poi lo,portai in clinica veterinaria perché sembrava non migliorare nonostante le cure ... Ecco ti posso assicurare che per il mio cane quelle 3 notti passate accanto a lui hanno assunto un valore inestimabile il suo amore per me non era quantificabile credo ...guarda non son certo che un essere umano possa amare mai così senza tornaconto alcuno


Little Flame, ma tu figli ne hai?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quello che non passa è che io sono più avanti: il mio amore è costituito dal rispetto che ho la presunzione di dare agli animali lasciandoli liberi e non cibandomene. Non mi sento più indegno di uno che vede un cane e ci limona o acquista il chihuahua per tenerlo in borsa o trasforma la propria casa in uno zoo elargendo amore.


pensiero anche di Peter Singer ('padre' dell'antispecismo, autore di Animal Liberation), rispettabilissimo e sul quale concordo del tutto, quando una invitata ad un party gli chiese, addentando una tartina al prosciutto "ah, sig. Singer! Mi dica, quanti animali ha?" e lui: "nessuno". Lei, allibita: "ma come, non ama gli animali?" E lui: "non particolarmente, solo non li odio tanto da ucciderli e cibarmene o tenerli in galera".


----------



## Innominata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prima o poi. Ed anche gatti. Mi piacciono un sacco i gatti.


Mentre un cane si adatta immediatamente a ciò che vede di te, nell'aspetto più evidente e solidarizza ( triste quando sei triste, angosciato quando sei angosciato, agitato quando sei agitato ecc.), un gatto si mette in contatto con la parte profonda, quella che in quel momento non trapela in superficie. Quando il Gatto ti fissa per mezz'ora di fila senza un battito di vibrisse, in quel momento la sa molto lunga su di te! Non è facile spiegare cos'è un Gatto, cosa che ha alimentato filoni descrittivi che lo evocano come animale magico, misterioso, dotato di particolari poteri di segnalazione di cose profonde -non per niente era l'animale che i medici del' Antico Egitto si portavano sempre dietro, e l'animale delle streghe). Pare che le sue misteriose vibrazioni abbiano il potere di dilatare le coronarie, ed è' per questo che al Gattile di Torre Argentina qui a Roma fu organizzata non molto tempo fa una giornata del cardiopatico. Pare inoltre che la testa del gatto, ma in realtà molte sezioni del suo corpo, obbediscano alla legge della sezione aurea, e questo esercita fascinazione e sensazioni di benessere, e fa del più brutto dei felini un essere meraviglioso; ma anche una suggestione a carattere negativo su certi cervelli che la elaborano in maniera inquietante (spiegando in parte certe specifiche e speciali avversioni). Hanno la capacità di svanire nel nulla e di rimaterializzassi dal nulla -a volte riemergono direttamente da sotto il pavimento- . Ti da' sempre l'impressione che abbia di meglio da fare, per cui quando improvvisamente ti degna di quel teporetto dei suoi gommini sugli stinchi, o di quel meraviglioso strusciare pieno di faville, o di quegli agguati sanguinari che ti eleggono come Preda Preferita riesce a farti sentire non so come unico...
Questo e altro valgono bene il trascurabilissimo sacrificio del dormire tutti storti per far star comodo il Gatto.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mentre un cane si adatta immediatamente a ciò che vede di te, nell'aspetto più evidente e solidarizza ( triste quando sei triste, angosciato quando sei angosciato, agitato quando sei agitato ecc.), un gatto si mette in contatto con la parte profonda, quella che in quel momento non trapela in superficie. Quando il Gatto ti fissa per mezz'ora di fila senza un battito di vibrisse, in quel momento la sa molto lunga su di te! Non è facile spiegare cos'è un Gatto, cosa che ha alimentato filoni descrittivi che lo evocano come animale magico, misterioso, dotato di particolari poteri di segnalazione di cose profonde -non per niente era l'animale che i medici del' Antico Egitto si portavano sempre dietro, e l'animale delle streghe). Pare che le sue misteriose vibrazioni abbiano il potere di dilatare le coronarie, ed è' per questo che al Gattile di Torre Argentina qui a Roma fu organizzata non molto tempo fa una giornata del cardiopatico. Pare inoltre che la testa del gatto, ma in realtà molte sezioni del suo corpo, obbediscano alla legge della sezione aurea, e questo esercita fascinazione e sensazioni di benessere, e fa del più brutto dei felini un essere meraviglioso; ma anche una suggestione a carattere negativo su certi cervelli che la elaborano in maniera inquietante (spiegando in parte certe specifiche e speciali avversioni). Hanno la capacità di svanire nel nulla e di rimaterializzassi dal nulla -a volte riemergono direttamente da sotto il pavimento- . Ti da' sempre l'impressione che abbia di meglio da fare, per cui quando improvvisamente ti degna di quel teporetto dei suoi gommini sugli stinchi, o di quel meraviglioso strusciare pieno di faville, o di quegli agguati sanguinari che ti eleggono come Preda Preferita riesce a farti sentire non so come unico...
> Questo e altro valgono bene il trascurabilissimo sacrificio del dormire tutti storti per far star comodo il Gatto.


Leggi la mano?


----------



## passante (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> No. Nella libera città di Christiania ste cose non si sono mai verificate.


hai abitato a christiania? no, vabbe' probabilmente era una battuta... in caso abbi pazienza sono molto rimba stasera :blank:


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se vuoi tenere una mucca in giardino per me va bene :mrgreen:


no la mucca in giardino va bene
solo se è lilla e fa il latte al cacao:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> pensiero anche di Peter Singer ('padre' dell'antispecismo, autore di Animal Liberation), rispettabilissimo e sul quale concordo del tutto, quando una invitata ad un party gli chiese, addentando una tartina al prosciutto "ah, sig. Singer! Mi dica, quanti animali ha?" e lui: "nessuno". Lei, allibita: "ma come, non ama gli animali?" E lui: "non particolarmente, *solo non li odio tanto da ucciderli e cibarmene o tenerli in galera"*.


facile, parole.
conosco gente che li tiene in casa ed ha comunque dei cani felici ma occorre buona volontà e sacrificio...molto di più che per sentenziare aforismi


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Little Flame, ma tu figli ne hai?


Cappero sono una mamma perfetta JB sono perfettamente imperfetta :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cappero sono una mamma perfetta JB sono perfettamente imperfetta :mrgreen:


Ah, vabbè no. Scusa, sempre curiosità la mia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> facile, parole.
> conosco gente che li tiene in casa ed ha comunque dei cani felici ma occorre buona volontà e sacrificio...molto di più che per sentenziare aforismi


ma li mangiano, poi, gli altri animali?

Per altro, con galera credo che più che altro intendesse gli zoo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, vabbè no. Scusa, sempre curiosità la mia.


Scusa di cosa ? No hai fatto o detto nulla di offensivo ... Comunque pigliati se puoi tenerlo in un ambiente confortevole un animale


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi,però senza presunzione alcuna ma credo,che se uno non vive questa esperienza certe sfumature non le può cogliere, il cane che avevo prima e che è morto 4 anni fa quando era un cucciolo di tre mesi si ammalo' e rischio ' di morire ... Be io sono resta sveglia accanto a lui per 3 notti dormendo ( si  da per dire ) accanto a lui fisicamente proprio per evitare restasse solo anche per un attimo ...poi lo,portai in clinica veterinaria perché sembrava non migliorare nonostante le cure ... Ecco ti posso assicurare che per il mio cane quelle 3 notti passate accanto a lui hanno assunto un valore inestimabile il suo amore per me non era quantificabile credo ...guarda non son certo che un essere umano possa amare mai così senza tornaconto alcuno


Ci credo benissimo. Anzi ti fa onore e non ho criticato l'avere animali. Però ci sono scelte/idee che non sono meno rispettose. Io (per la vita che faccio, orari, impegni) preferisco amare (meglio dire rispettare) a debita distanza  gli animali. Aggiungici che mi viene innaturale instaurare contatto fisico, carezza, ecc con un cane.
Aggiungici pigrizia, incostanza e igienismo.
Scelgo i miei esserini umani.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ci credo benissimo. Anzi ti fa onore e non ho criticato l'avere animali. Però ci sono scelte/idee che non sono meno rispettose. Io (per la vita che faccio, orari, impegni) preferisco amare (meglio dire rispettare) a debita distanza  gli animali. Aggiungici che mi viene innaturale instaurare contatto fisico, carezza, ecc con un cane.
> Aggiungici pigrizia, incostanza e igienismo.
> Scelgo i miei esserini umani.


Ah ma mica è obbligatorio  Ci mancherebbe però aggiungo che ho visto scettici che poi con un animale in casa son diventati pazzi di amore per loro


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma li mangiano, poi, gli altri animali?
> 
> Per altro, con galera credo che più che altro intendesse gli zoo.


altro discorso allora.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> facile, parole.
> *conosco gente che li tiene in casa ed ha comunque dei cani felici ma occorre buona volontà e sacrificio.*..molto di più che per sentenziare aforismi


Conosco altrettante esperienze diverse di gente che è comunque fermamente convinta di amare il cane e invece lo sta torturando e sta rendendo la vita impossibile ai vicini.


----------



## Innominata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Conoscete la parodia di Casalino? Dal minuto 2 in poi. 
http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/colorado_cafe/sketch/354063/fabrizio-casalino.html


----------



## Innominata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Leggi la mano?


No. Però Nei giorni di pioggia metto una vecchia coperta sul tavolo e faccio i tarocchi. Anche se, se il mio gatto ora non dormisse, obietterebbe che in realtà li legge lui.


----------



## Innominata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa di cosa ? No hai fatto o detto nulla di offensivo ... Comunque pigliati se puoi tenerlo in un ambiente confortevole un animale


Con un gatto il problema tempo non si pone, non ti dedicherà tutto questo tempo, decide lui e ti trovi ad essere molto d'accordo e a trovare la sua scelta la scelta migliore e trovarti poi, anzi, a essere un bipede migliore.


----------



## sienne (29 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah, non lo so chi sia: l'ho evocato parafrasando una citazione di Horace Nelson
> e seguendo il discorso di hellseven
> 
> ripeto. io non penso che le disapprovazioni che ricevo siano frutto di un'antipatia personale, ma di un disaccordo sul modo/contenuto del post



Ciao 

NO. Ripeti quanto vuoi ... avevo sottolineato un altro aspetto, non quello. 
lasciamo stare ... perché hai ben capito ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2014)

come volete,metto a cuccia mio marito e raggiungo ulisse nel lettone
notte


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> pensiero anche di Peter Singer ('padre' dell'antispecismo, autore di Animal Liberation), rispettabilissimo e sul quale concordo del tutto, quando una invitata ad un party gli chiese, addentando una tartina al prosciutto "ah, sig. Singer! Mi dica, quanti animali ha?" e lui: "nessuno". Lei, allibita: "ma come, non ama gli animali?" E lui: "non particolarmente, solo non li odio tanto da ucciderli e cibarmene o tenerli in galera".


Io riconosco la superiorità a diverse specie e cerco di rispettare anche quelle diverse dalla mia (o almeno quella che mi hanno attribuito all'anagrafe :mrgreen.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ma mica è obbligatorio  Ci mancherebbe però aggiungo che *ho visto scettici che poi con un animale in casa son diventati pazzi di amore per loro*


Avrai visto genitori che umanamente cedono alle pressioni dei figli e poi una volta  che hai un cane in casa che fai? Imprecando si adattano...:rotfl:
Io resisterò.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mai desiderato?


Lo ho avuto da ragazzina.
Non riesco a vedere in cani e gatti quello che vedono la maggior parte delle persone che hanno cani e gatti.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> OT Ma c'è qualche persona qui dentro che non ha un cane e può riuscire persino a vivere senza un cane?OT


Io.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uff. Dovete odiarmi, lo dice Lui. Lui è uno che capisce. Non mi date troppo spago, che poi vi ci arrotolo.


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mentre un cane si adatta immediatamente a ciò che vede di te, nell'aspetto più evidente e solidarizza ( triste quando sei triste, angosciato quando sei angosciato, agitato quando sei agitato ecc.), un gatto si mette in contatto con la parte profonda, quella che in quel momento non trapela in superficie. Quando il Gatto ti fissa per mezz'ora di fila senza un battito di vibrisse, in quel momento la sa molto lunga su di te! Non è facile spiegare cos'è un Gatto, cosa che ha alimentato filoni descrittivi che lo evocano come animale magico, misterioso, dotato di particolari poteri di segnalazione di cose profonde -non per niente era l'animale che i medici del' Antico Egitto si portavano sempre dietro, e l'animale delle streghe). Pare che le sue misteriose vibrazioni abbiano il potere di dilatare le coronarie, ed è' per questo che al Gattile di Torre Argentina qui a Roma fu organizzata non molto tempo fa una giornata del cardiopatico. Pare inoltre che la testa del gatto, ma in realtà molte sezioni del suo corpo, obbediscano alla legge della sezione aurea, e questo esercita fascinazione e sensazioni di benessere, e fa del più brutto dei felini un essere meraviglioso; ma anche una suggestione a carattere negativo su certi cervelli che la elaborano in maniera inquietante (spiegando in parte certe specifiche e speciali avversioni). Hanno la capacità di svanire nel nulla e di rimaterializzassi dal nulla -a volte riemergono direttamente da sotto il pavimento- . Ti da' sempre l'impressione che abbia di meglio da fare, per cui quando improvvisamente ti degna di quel teporetto dei suoi gommini sugli stinchi, o di quel meraviglioso strusciare pieno di faville, o di quegli agguati sanguinari che ti eleggono come Preda Preferita riesce a farti sentire non so come unico...
> Questo e altro valgono bene il trascurabilissimo sacrificio del dormire tutti storti per far star comodo il Gatto.


Quotissimo mentre cerco di riappropiarmi del cuscino con tre gattacci sopra.

Non ci riuscirò mai


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Avrai visto genitori che umanamente cedono alle pressioni dei figli e poi una volta  che hai un cane in casa che fai? Imprecando si adattano...:rotfl:
> Io resisterò.


No guarda ho l'esempio di mia madre ...per anni ostica a qualsiasi pressione poi è arrivato il cane e credimi con lui si è sbracata completamente ....il cane era l'unico essere vivente in casa che riusciva a fare ciò che voleva senza che lei brontolasse :rotfl: Una specie di conversione :rotfl:Mio padre non credeva ai suoi occhi :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mentre un cane si adatta immediatamente a ciò che vede di te, nell'aspetto più evidente e solidarizza ( triste quando sei triste, angosciato quando sei angosciato, agitato quando sei agitato ecc.), un gatto si mette in contatto con la parte profonda, quella che in quel momento non trapela in superficie. Quando il Gatto ti fissa per mezz'ora di fila senza un battito di vibrisse, in quel momento la sa molto lunga su di te! Non è facile spiegare cos'è un Gatto, cosa che ha alimentato filoni descrittivi che lo evocano come animale magico, misterioso, dotato di particolari poteri di segnalazione di cose profonde -non per niente era l'animale che i medici del' Antico Egitto si portavano sempre dietro, e l'animale delle streghe). Pare che le sue misteriose vibrazioni abbiano il potere di dilatare le coronarie, ed è' per questo che al Gattile di Torre Argentina qui a Roma fu organizzata non molto tempo fa una giornata del cardiopatico. Pare inoltre che la testa del gatto, ma in realtà molte sezioni del suo corpo, obbediscano alla legge della sezione aurea, e questo esercita fascinazione e sensazioni di benessere, e fa del più brutto dei felini un essere meraviglioso; ma anche una suggestione a carattere negativo su certi cervelli che la elaborano in maniera inquietante (spiegando in parte certe specifiche e speciali avversioni). Hanno la capacità di svanire nel nulla e di rimaterializzassi dal nulla -a volte riemergono direttamente da sotto il pavimento- . Ti da' sempre l'impressione che abbia di meglio da fare, per cui quando improvvisamente ti degna di quel teporetto dei suoi gommini sugli stinchi, o di quel meraviglioso strusciare pieno di faville, o di quegli agguati sanguinari che ti eleggono come Preda Preferita riesce a farti sentire non so come unico...
> Questo e altro valgono bene il trascurabilissimo sacrificio del dormire tutti storti per far star comodo il Gatto.


 Ino molto più terra terra e semplicemente associo il cane ( a prescindere dal sesso) all'uomo molto prevedibile e diretto nel modo di agire mentre il gatto alla donna ...molto più cerebrale e complicata in tutti i suoi modi di fare ... Il cane lo interpreti facilmente il gatto insomma devi conoscerlo bene e osservarlo bene per capire  Buongiorno


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

@ Brunetta

ma i gatti sì?

@Tebe, @Innominata

sottoscrivo tutto. La mia gatta, -quando l'ebbi, morì ai suoi 14 anni-, fu capace la sola volta in cui mi sentì piangere, di grande vicinanza emotiva, col solo stare lì immobile e ritta sul tavolo di cucina a guardarmi dritta negli occhi con un'espressione aggrottata che non le avevo mai visto e non le avrei più rivisto. Non credo che somiglino a nessuno e niente i gatti domestici. Certo è che mostrano differenti "personalità", se non sono di razza. Quelli di razza, normalmente, si somigliano molto tra loro, e sono più noiosi e meno empatici, quasi stupidi. Viva i bastardi.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro gli amori sono fatti di tempi diversi. Ed è evidente che quando un certo tempo è già limitato di suo, anche gli amori a cui dedicarsi devono necessariamente scendere a compromessi.


Diciamo che il tempo più che per gli amori( che creano tempo e tempi) e' limitato per la vita di tutti i giorni. Lo so, ed è il motivo per cui non ho un cane. Non ce la potrei fare a portarlo fuori la mattina, certo per amore si arriva a tutto, ma bisogna fare i conti onestamente con le proprie energie fisiche più che spirituali; già mi alzo alle sei, e prima delle sette e mezza devo incastrare a occhio una decina di operazioni complesse e quando riesco a buttarmi nel traffico della città già tiro il fiato. Comunque per un gatto e' diverso, sostanzialmente lui pensa che al di la' di dargli esattamente il cibo di suo gradimento (paté di fegato di allodole con spolverata di vellutata di Swarovski di amaranto della Lapponia), servito esattamente dove vuole lui, fargli trovare la lettiera scintillante di pulizia (se no sa bene come ricordarti che non vali un ca...come personale) e fungergli da Magnifica Preda per meravigliose avventure negli anfratti magici del corridoio( che cretino sei se non vedi tutti gli incantesimi che ci sono e i complotti dei topi da sventare), lui sostanzialmente pensa che le cose le fa meglio da solo. Ovviamente quando ti passa vicino e ti struscia emettendo faville e quella vibrazione che ti scombina le endorfine resettandole al meglio lui sa quello che fa per te, e tu pure.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ino molto più terra terra e semplicemente associo il cane ( a prescindere dal sesso) all'uomo molto prevedibile e diretto nel modo di agire mentre il gatto alla donna ...molto più cerebrale e complicata in tutti i suoi modi di fare ... Il cane lo interpreti facilmente il gatto insomma devi conoscerlo bene e osservarlo bene per capire  Buongiorno


Buongiorno:up:! Oggi sono a casa un po' influenzata e lui mi sta curando ronfando come un trattore esercitando con i suoi sofficissimi otto chili benefico massaggio sugli stinchi...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @ Brunetta
> 
> ma i gatti sì?
> 
> ...


Ma no! Tutti gli animali da compagnia sono animali (semmai mi rapporto meglio con i cani) da compagnia. Non sento bisogno di compagnia. Non ho alcuna aspirazione a fare il capobranco e non riesco ad attribuire loro capacità relazionali che non credo abbiano o forse non le ho io :carneval:.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no! Tutti gli animali da compagnia sono animali (semmai mi rapporto meglio con i cani) da compagnia. Non sento bisogno di compagnia. Non ho alcuna aspirazione a fare il capobranco e non riesco ad attribuire loro capacità relazionali che non credo abbiano o forse non le ho io :carneval:.


Mi piace.:up:


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no! Tutti gli animali da compagnia sono animali (semmai mi rapporto meglio con i cani) da compagnia. *Non sento bisogno di compagnia. Non ho alcuna aspirazione a fare il capobranco *e non riesco ad attribuire loro capacità relazionali che non credo abbiano o forse non le ho io :carneval:.


non sono queste le basi .ma ad ogni modo nessuno vuol convicervi ad amare e a tenere un cane se non ne sentite l'esigenza.
certo non credevo che parlarne con entusiasmo potesse irritare (non mi rivolgo a te in questo caso, uso solo questo post).
e non capisco questa ultima moda inutilmente zelante di chiudere le discussioni....cosa potrebbe mai succedere?


----------



## free (30 Gennaio 2014)

sempre avuto cani e gatti, e dato che ho anche un piccolo giardino, vorrei chiarire che il cane difficilmente se ne sta in giardino da solo, preferisce sempre stare in compagnia degli abitanti della casa e quindi quasi tutti i cani stanno bene anche in appartamento, basta che qualcuno li porti fuori con regolarità
se sono cani "equilibrati" quando non c'è nessuno in casa si fanno delle gran dormite e non danno fastidio ai vicini

la cosa che mi piace di più è l'interazione che si crea tra le razze (umana e canina o felina), che non definirei amore ma affetto e rispetto, e desiderio di comunicare (che mi fa tenerezza, a volte)


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono queste le basi .ma ad ogni modo nessuno vuol convicervi ad amare e a tenere un cane se non ne sentite l'esigenza.
> certo non credevo che parlarne con entusiasmo potesse irritare (non mi rivolgo a te in questo caso, uso solo questo post).
> e non capisco questa ultima moda inutilmente zelante di chiudere le discussioni....cosa potrebbe mai succedere?


Per me per l'animale noi siamo capobranco. Interpretare i suoi comportamenti come amore è una proiezione nostra perché tendiamo ad attribuire a chiunque con cui ci rapportiamo una somiglianza e reciprocità.
Io ho salutato con un abbraccio la vecchia auto mandata in rottamazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me per l'animale noi siamo capobranco.* Interpretare i suoi comportamenti come amore è una proiezione nostra perché tendiamo ad attribuire a chiunque con cui ci rapportiamo una somiglianza e reciprocità.
> *Io ho salutato con un abbraccio la vecchia auto mandata in rottamazione.


Ma capisci che così smonti la poesia? Perchè fai queste cose brutte brutte?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma capisci che così smonti la poesia? Perchè fai queste cose brutte brutte?


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno me lo ha raccontato...
> L'ho dedotto dai tuoi scritti.
> Parli spesso che devi andare di qui e di lì...
> grandi attese....
> ...


Guarda,hai dato l'ennesima dimostrazione della tua riconosciuta idiozia.:mrgreen:!Intendiamoci,per me puoi scrivere quello che vuoi,dedurre quello che vuoi,non sei nella condizione di poter far nulla.Come sempre cerchi di spostare l'attenzione su altro.Io su di te non ho dedotto nulla,mi sono state dette delle cose!E ti dico di più,secondo me sono anche vere,i tuoi comportamenti qui dentro spesso sono stati scorretti e non mi meraviglia che fuori tu possa agire pure peggio.I tuoi grandi problemi fuori,le tue magagne,sono un tuo problema,non un problema di oscuro.Fatti un esame di coscienza,e vai chiarire con chi devi chiarire se hai da chiarire.:mrgreen:Spero ti sia chiaro che io credo a loro e non a te,non conosco loro, ma conosco te e ho visto cosa sei capace di fare,vedi,stermy,alex,simy e farfalla.Se vuoi continuare fai pure,a me incominci a dare ancora più noia,adesso postami qualcosa su roma o napoli e continua con il tuo teatrino...!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

io accarezzo i libri e i quadri


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me per l'animale noi siamo capobranco. Interpretare i suoi comportamenti come amore è una proiezione nostra perché tendiamo ad attribuire a chiunque con cui ci rapportiamo una somiglianza e reciprocità.


Quotone con inchino.



> Io ho salutato con un abbraccio la vecchia auto mandata in rottamazione.


Lo dicevo in tempi non sospetti che tu hai dei problemi...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Lo dicevo in tempi non sospetti che tu hai dei problemi...


L'ho fatto anch'io, due volte.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

essendo cresciuta in campagna, allora vediamo:
- cani ... più di uno ... Perla, era un pastore tedesco ... un sogno ... 
- catti ... a volontà ... 
- galline e galli
- maiali
- mucche
- asino ...
- cavallo
- mi sono stufata ... 


Ora, gatti ... cinque ... Paco, Albo, Zora, Rosa, Sansone (ma è femminuccia) ... :inlove: ... 
Anime libere ... e due di loro, ottimi predatori di topolini ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quotone con inchino.
> 
> 
> ..


ma cosa quoti; non interpretiamo* é* amore e basta.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa quoti; non interpretiamo* é* amore e basta.


Sei come Dory che parla il balenese?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,hai dato l'ennesima dimostrazione della tua riconosciuta idiozia.:mrgreen:!Intendiamoci,per me puoi scrivere quello che vuoi,dedurre quello che vuoi,non sei nella condizione di poter far nulla.Come sempre cerchi di spostare l'attenzione su altro.Io su di te non ho dedotto nulla,mi sono state dette delle cose!E ti dico di più,secondo me sono anche vere,i tuoi comportamenti qui dentro spesso sono stati scorretti e non mi meraviglia che fuori tu possa agire pure peggio.I tuoi grandi problemi fuori,le tue magagne,sono un tuo problema,non un problema di oscuro.Fatti un esame di coscienza,e vai chiarire con chi devi chiarire se hai da chiarire.:mrgreen:Spero ti sia chiaro che io credo a loro e non a te,non conosco loro, ma conosco te e ho visto cosa sei capace di fare,vedi,stermy,alex,simy e farfalla.Se vuoi continuare fai pure,a me incominci a dare ancora più noia,adesso postami qualcosa su roma o napoli e continua con il tuo teatrino...!:mrgreen:



bla bla bla
TU NON CONOSCI ME.
Non mi hai mai visto, nè mai abbiamo parlato al telefono.
QUESTO SIA CHIARO.

Come si sta dall'altra parte?
Sto solo facendo a te quello che tu hai fatto a me.

Come mai tu continui a non rispondere sulla ragazzina?

Chi ti ha detto questa cosa?

E per quel che mi riguarda TU puoi postare qui dentro tutte le nefandezze che ti hanno raccontato...

Citando le fonti però...

In maniera che io possa agire.

Non capisco perchè tiri dentro la Simy e Farfalla....

Stai forse dicendo che sono loro che ti raccontano cose su di me? Eh?

O alex o stermy?

No magari ti posto questo no?

 Politici, magistrati, giornalisti, sindacalisti, ambasciatori, gente di spettacolo. Ecco la lista top secret delle scorte ai potenti del Paese. C’è perfino Papa Francesco, protetto quando si muove sul suolo italiano. Scarica Il file "Gli intoccabili" dal link a destra sotto alla fotografia.

Sono oltre duecento gli intoccabili difesi ogni giorno da centinaia di angeli custodi di carabinieri, polizia, guardia di finanza, polizia penitenziaria e corpo forestale dello Stato. L’elenco degli scortati nella Capitale è aggiornato ai primi di settembre. Sfora di parecchio i 200 servizi quotidiani, tra scorte e «tutele».

Un numero impressionante che non ha precedenti al mondo, e che varia di livello: i big rientrano nel livello numero 1 (tre auto più una di staffetta) mentre a scendere, il livello 2 prevede un paio di macchine blindate (più un’altra a seconda dei casi) il terzo obbliga a un’auto blindata, mentre il quarto prevede un poliziotto di tutela e un’auto non corazzata.

Come si dice in gergo, la black list comprende anche quelle «personalità» che lavorano in altre regioni e quando vengono nella Capitale hanno diritto a muoversi in sicurezza. Rientrano le teste coronate del governo e della Pubblica amministrazione.

Dal premier Enrico Letta, ai presidenti di Camera e Senato, Laura Boldrini e Pietro Grasso, e purtroppo anche altri ex presidenti, ex parlamentari, ex, ex, ex. In base alla legge questi ex hanno diritto alle guardie del corpo per un anno dalla fine del loro mandato (prima erano due), periodo rinnovabile secondo le valutazioni del Viminale.

I sindacati delle forze di polizia si domandano con sarcasmo se sia una vera esigenza schierare quotidianamente questo esercito di guardiaspalle (che sarebbero utilissimi in commissariati e caserme di frontiera) oppure se si tratta di fare un favore a questo o quel politico che non vuole rinunciare ad un prezioso status simbol. Un privilegio mantenuto nonostante le mille promesse di tagli, buon ultime quella assunte in agosto dal governo di tagliare un bel pezzo di auto blu.

In questo strano Paese viene «blindato» chi ha subito minacce, ma è ben assicurato anche chi non ha nemici e campa sereno. Alla fine si ritrovano tutti nello stesso calderone, appassionatamente. I numeri degli uomini che leggete sopra si rifanno agli uomini di servizio a seconda della turnazione. Che varia, e che coinvolge un numero impressionante di divise tra quelle in servizio, quelle pronte a subentrare, senza contare quelle che tamponano i buchi dovuti a riposi, ferie e malattie.

Uno spreco gigantesco di risorse che va a ricasco sul pattugliamento sul territorio, con i reparti operativi (squadre mobili su tutti) costretti a fare i salti mortali sul fronte personale e del parco automezzi.

L’esigenza di dover coprire le scorte va dunque a colpire apparati dove la coperta è già corta, maltrattati dai tagli selvaggi e scriteriati, con poche vetture a disposizione, molte guaste o malridotte, vittime di una spending review folle, che non tiene conto della sicurezza dei cittadini. Le stesse «volanti» del 113 rispetto a dieci anni fa sono dimezzate, nei mezzi e negli uomini.

L’elenco dei protetti offre spunti - come dire - di riflessione.

Stando ai numeri in possesso dei vari servizi risultano ancora in carico personaggi ormai fuori dal giro: gente come Gianfranco Fini, Renata Polverini, l’ex presidente di Confindustria Emma Marcegaglia, la non più «ministra» del Lavoro, Elsa Fornero, l’ex pm Antonio Ingroia e via discorrendo. C’è ancora l’ex presidente della democrazia cristiana, Ciriaco De Mita, e nella lista compare persino l’ex ministro canoista, Josefa Idem, dimissionaria dopo lo scandalo del mancato pagamento dell’Imu.

Se tutti i 225 scortati su Roma corrano davvero seri pericoli è difficile dirlo.

Sicuramente alcuni direttori di giornali come Sallusti e Feltri del Giornale, Belpietro di Libero, Calabresi de La Stampa, sono continuamente oggetto di intimidazioni e aggressioni verbali.

Nel ventaglio di nomi c’è anche una brillante cronista di Repubblica e un veterano come Emilio Fede, una volta direttore del Tg4. Ma l’elenco è davvero infinito. Aguzzate la vista e divertitevi. E siamo solo alla prima puntata.
Scarica Il file "Gli intoccabili" dal link a destra sotto alla fotografia


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

non intervengo sul discorso cani... :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non intervengo sul discorso cani... :mrgreen:


Sentiamo qua in chiaro...
Perchè Oscuro ti cita?

Prova a dire qua davanti a tutti che male ti ha fatto il conte...

Che sentiamo in che modo io ti avrei fatto qualcosa....


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> bla bla bla
> TU NON CONOSCI ME.
> Non mi hai mai visto, nè mai abbiamo parlato al telefono.
> QUESTO SIA CHIARO.
> ...


E non ci tengo a parlare con te.Dall'altra parte?Io sto benissimo perchè a differenza tua non ho nulla da nascondere,nessuno che mi odia,ed i miei comportamenti qui dentro sono stati sempre all'insegna della correttezza verso le persone.Quindi tu puoi scrivere quello che vuoi,io continuerò a credere che quello che mi è stato scritto è vero.Puoi giocare sporco quanto vuoi,ma certo non ti posterò mai ,ne ti scriverò mai ,chi mi ha scritto certe cose.Mettiti l'anima in pace caro mio.:rotfl'altronde io farnetico no?quindi cosa te ne frega?:rotfl:Continui a postare cose di cui me ne frega cazzi,ma se pensi di colpirmi così,stai bene...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non intervengo sul discorso cani... :mrgreen:


penso che sarebbe saggio lo facessi anch'io.mi hanno messo di malumore


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Ti*

Perchè non mi è piaciuto neanche come ti sei posto nei confronti di simy e di viola.Con simy tempestandola di telefonate...con viola che hai definito burina e terrona.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque il mio ex marito, quello cattivo che menava tutti e spacciava ecc ecc, adesso ha un chihuahua!


sta cosa mi fa troppo ridere


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè non mi è piaciuto neanche come ti sei posto nei confronti di simy e di viola.Con simy tempestandola di telefonate...con viola che hai definito burina e terrona.


Ok ti sfido ad un confronto con la simy con dei tabulati telefonici.

Così vediamo questa tempesta di telefonate.

Visto come sei?

L'ho chiamata per chiarire una volta.
Era al lavoro.

Fine della tempesta....

E vediamo se Simy smentisce.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok ti sfido ad un confronto con la simy con dei tabulati telefonici.
> 
> Così vediamo questa tempesta di telefonate.
> 
> ...


Hai chiamato solo una volta?facciamo più di una?Su napoli oggi non mi posti nulla?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai chiamato solo una volta?facciamo più di una?Su napoli oggi non mi posti nulla?


Una volta.
Non mi ha risposto.
Le ho mandato un sms.

Che lei controlli e poi denunci.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok ti sfido ad un confronto con la simy con dei tabulati telefonici.


sembrate due bambini dell'asilo!


I dare you...


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Ah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Una volta.
> Non mi ha risposto.
> Le ho mandato un sms.
> 
> Che lei controlli e poi denunci.


Ah eccggi sei nervoso tutto bene?Novità sulla discarica di malagrotta?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

non è che potete lasciarmi fuori da sta cosa? 
cmq quel giorno sono state un paio di telefonate e un paio di messaggi. e si tratta di una cosa che chiarii già all'epoca. ora, per favore, non tiratemi in mezzo. 

Conte non rispondo ad MP io non ti cerco e tu non cercare me.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> sembrate due bambini dell'asilo!
> 
> 
> I dare you...


Beata tu che hai sta visione della cosa.Io sto solo cercando di educare il bambino dell'asilo....con scarsi risultati.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me per l'animale noi siamo capobranco. Interpretare i suoi comportamenti come amore è una proiezione nostra perché tendiamo ad attribuire a chiunque con cui ci rapportiamo una somiglianza e reciprocità.
> Io ho salutato con un abbraccio la vecchia auto mandata in rottamazione.


Ma è un'altra forma di amore. Necessariamente un'altra, ma amore. A me fa impazzire proprio questo, guardare vedere e capire il loro linguaggio anche d'amore diverso dal mio. Sento che mi fanno stare bene, quindi amore in qualche modo c'è.


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che sarebbe saggio lo facessi anch'io.mi hanno messo di malumore


ma no, quale malumore. 

ps. e comunque, nonostante il giardino, il mio cane vive in casa. in giardino, da sola, non ci vuole stare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

@Oscuro @contepinceton ma perché non aprite un bel 3D e vi confrontate/sfidate_all'O.K._corral/insultate/sputate/ lì dentro? Così, se si vuole leggervi lo si fa facilmente, e se si vuole ignorare la diatriba lo si fa altrettanto agilmente. State dilagando in ogni santo 3D...


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*S*



Simy ha detto:


> non è che potete lasciarmi fuori da sta cosa?
> cmq quel giorno sono state un paio di telefonate e un paio di messaggi. e si tratta di una cosa che chiarii già all'epoca. ora, per favore, non tiratemi in mezzo.
> 
> Conte non rispondo ad MP io non ti cerco e tu non cercare me.


Simy sono stato io.Parlava di una sola telefonata.Ti ho tirato in mezzo io.


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy sono stato io.Parlava di una sola telefonata.Ti ho tirato in mezzo io.



saranno state due, non di più. e lo avevo già scritto in chiaro all'epoca, pubblicando sms e MP.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> @Oscuro @contepinceton ma perché non aprite un bel 3D e vi confrontate/sfidate_all'O.K._corral/insultate/sputate/ lì dentro? Così, se si vuole leggervi lo si fa facilmente, e se si vuole ignorare la diatriba lo si fa altrettanto agilmente. State dilagando in ogni santo 3D...


Bell'idea,così puoi fare la tua comparsata insieme al tuo amico massinfedele,come già hai fatto all'epoca di tebe no?Mi sembra che all'epoca non ignorasti proprio nulla.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ma cosa ve ne frega dei tabulati telefonici?
cosa ve ne frega delle ragazzine rimproverate?
abitate in posti diversi, non dovete frequentarvi per forza, non lavorate nello stesso posto
ignoratevi!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> saranno state due, non di più. e lo avevo già scritto in chiaro all'epoca, pubblicando sms e MP.



Oddio davvero siete arrivati a questi livelli? Pubblicare in chiaro sms e mp?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me per l'animale noi siamo capobranco. *Interpretare i suoi comportamenti come amore è una proiezione nostra perché tendiamo ad attribuire a chiunque con cui ci rapportiamo una somiglianza e reciprocità*.
> Io ho salutato con un abbraccio la vecchia auto mandata in rottamazione.


questo è vero, in parte. Come è vero che negare la capacità degli animali di provare sentimenti è un modo di crederci superiori a loro.
Gli animali sono capaci di provare:
fiducia
diffidenza
gratitudine
lealtà
premura
amore
odio
lo stesso animale per persone diverse, per animali diversi.
ci sono cani che odiano uno specifico cane, come gatti che amano un solo cane e odiano tutti gli altri.
la loro psicologia è molto diversa dalla nostra, ma relegarli tutti con 'gli animali' ad un unico comportamento è estremamente riduttivo.
Tra le altre cose gli studi sul comportamento animale e sulla comunicazione tra specie diverse sono relativamente recenti.
La differenza di base tra noi e loro è che mentre noi inseguiamo il superfluo, a loro preme il necessario.
E mentre noi tendiamo a dimenticare cosa abbiamo ricevuto da chi ci sta di fronte, distratti da ciò che non abbiamo avuto o da ciò che vorremmo avere, loro non lo scordano mai.
Tranne le galline, bastarde.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Clementine*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oddio davvero siete arrivati a questi livelli? Pubblicare in chiaro sms e mp?


Tu ti sei persa più di qualcosa....!


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bell'idea,così puoi fare la tua comparsata insieme al tuo amico massinfedele,come già hai fatto all'epoca di tebe no?Mi sembra che all'epoca non ignorasti proprio nulla.


ma chettefrega? Anche qui posso intervenire, no? Se vuoi essere sicuro che questo non accada, conduci la strada del MP e fine della storia, no? Ho solo consigliato di smettere di dilagare in ogni santo 3D, e l'ho consigliato pure al conte, con questa storia infinita. Aprite 'sto 3D e sfogatevi là dentro. Poi, se qualcuno vuole intervenire lo fa, e se non vuole non lo fa. Più facile che bere un bicchiere d'acqua.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu ti sei persa più di qualcosa....!



Cos'altro? Avete pubblicato i video dei raduni con il conte in mutande?


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cos'altro? Avete pubblicato i video dei raduni con il conte in mutande?


no, non è stato pubblicato nulla di tutto ciò


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sentiamo qua in chiaro...
> Perchè Oscuro ti cita?
> 
> Prova a dire qua davanti a tutti che male ti ha fatto il conte...
> ...


Oscuro si riferisce ad una situazione particolare e lo sai. non rigirare la frittata come ti pare. 
si riferisce ad un particolare situazione e ti ha detto che ti sei comportato male con me. punto. 
mollami e non scrivermi in MP


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non è che potete lasciarmi fuori da sta cosa?
> cmq quel giorno sono state un paio di telefonate e un paio di messaggi. e si tratta di una cosa che chiarii già all'epoca. ora, per favore, non tiratemi in mezzo.
> 
> Conte non rispondo ad MP io non ti cerco e tu non cercare me.


Grazie per aver fatto luce sulla tempesta di telefonate.
Non sono stato io a tirarti in mezzo.
Finita qua per me.

Sai non riesco ad immaginarti che vai a chiedere a Oscuro di difenderti dalle molestie del conte...

(magari perchè ti ho conosciuta personalmente, no?)


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque il mio ex marito, quello cattivo che menava tutti e spacciava ecc ecc, adesso ha un chihuahua!
> 
> 
> sta cosa mi fa troppo ridere


ma cosa c'entra.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma chettefrega? Anche qui posso intervenire, no? Se vuoi essere sicuro che questo non accada, conduci la strada del MP e fine della storia, no? Ho solo consigliato di smettere di dilagare in ogni santo 3D, e l'ho consigliato pure al conte, con questa storia infinita. Aprite 'sto 3D e sfogatevi là dentro. Poi, se qualcuno vuole intervenire lo fa, e se non vuole non lo fa. Più facile che bere un bicchiere d'acqua.


Che mi frega?ma secondo te sono io che scrivo a lui in mp?Onestamente il tuo consiglio è giustissimo e condivisibile,è che scritto da te lascia un pò il tempo che trova....!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, non è stato pubblicato nulla di tutto ciò



Scherzavo Simy

dai che non si è mai messo in mutande! Oppure si? E poi non abbiamo mai fatto video


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie per aver fatto luce sulla tempesta di telefonate.
> Non sono stato io a tirarti in mezzo.
> Finita qua per me.
> 
> ...


Da una telefonata sono diventate due più,due sms....:rotfl:!Allora su malagrotta ancora nulla?e dai ridi un pò....sei pesante.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che mi frega?ma secondo te sono io che scrivo a lui in mp?Onestamente il tuo consiglio è giustissimo e condivisibile,è che scritto da te lascia un pò il tempo che trova....!



basta che lo fate, e per me se il fatto che l'abbia scritto io lascia o no il tempo che trova è perfettamente irrilevante. Conta il risultato.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma cosa ve ne frega dei tabulati telefonici?
> cosa ve ne frega delle ragazzine rimproverate?
> abitate in posti diversi, non dovete frequentarvi per forza, non lavorate nello stesso posto
> ignoratevi!


Appunto
e come faccio io a credere a certe panzane?
Irene la conosci pure tu...
Riesci ad immaginarla che va a piangere da Oscuro che il conte le ha fatto questo e quest'altro?
O che dietro il nick Debra ci sia la cognata di Irene che si è alleata per dirgliene 4 al conte?

Ma ti rendi conto?

A me è interessato mostrare come due telefonate a cui non ho avuto risposta sono diventate una tempesta di telefonate.


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie per aver fatto luce sulla tempesta di telefonate.
> Non sono stato io a tirarti in mezzo.
> Finita qua per me.
> 
> ...


stai cercando di mettere Oscuro in cattiva luce facendo credere chissà cosa, quando sai perfettamente che si riferisce a quella precisa situazione.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Eh*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto
> e come faccio io a credere a certe panzane?
> Irene la conosci pure tu...
> Riesci ad immaginarla che va a piangere da Oscuro che il conte le ha fatto questo e quest'altro?
> ...


Avevi scritto che era solo una...!Fattene una ragione conte,adesso fai il bravo e piantala con sta roba.:upai.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Oscuro si riferisce ad una situazione particolare e lo sai. non rigirare la frittata come ti pare.
> si riferisce ad un particolare situazione e ti ha detto che ti sei comportato male con me. punto.
> mollami e non scrivermi in MP


E che c'entra lui con le cose che sono tra te e me?
Elo forse tuo marito?

Eh?

Sei una donna adulta o na ragazzina?

Sentiamo quale situazione particolare quella in cui io non sapevo che ha perso un figlio?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> stai cercando di mettere Oscuro in cattiva luce facendo credere chissà cosa, quando sai perfettamente che si riferisce a quella precisa situazione.


E lui che cosa sta facendo con me?

Accusandomi di cose che non ho mai fatto?

Eh?

MAI RIMPROVERATO RAGAZZE IN PIAZZA MAI.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scherzavo Simy
> 
> dai che non si è mai messo in mutande! Oppure si? E poi non abbiamo mai fatto video


Portavo le mutande sopra i pantaloni no?
Ma non erano mutande
erano la bandiera del conte
il simbolo del maialmondo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> stai cercando di mettere Oscuro in cattiva luce facendo credere chissà cosa, quando sai perfettamente che si riferisce a quella precisa situazione.


Ma è stupido chi ci casca no?il conte prova a tirare merda per spostare l'attenzione,stupido è chi casca in queste cose.Oggi è nervoso sarà il temo?dai conte dacci un taglio su.:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

*comunque...*

Conte e Oscuro,
a proposito di animali,
sento proprio di dovervi dire che con 'sta storia siete proprio due belle gatte attaccate ai maroni.
Scusate se scendo nel triviale, ma quando ce vò ce vò.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevi scritto che era solo una...!Fattene una ragione conte,adesso fai il bravo e piantala con sta roba.:upai.



Ma vafanculo 
ok due....

Tu hai scritto tempesta....

Allora ok due...ma io non ho fatto una tempesta di telefonate...

Piantala pure tu...
di contar balote

Su di me non hai niente
Non riesco a immaginare che ti raccontino cose

Sei tu che ingeneri certi sospetti infondati...


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Aò*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E lui che cosa sta facendo con me?
> 
> Accusandomi di cose che non ho mai fatto?
> 
> ...


E secondo me è vero mo che cazzo vuoi fare?E basta no?non tirare in mezzo oscuro,smazzati le tue magagne dalle parti tue e non ci stare a dissanguare i coglioni.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @ Brunetta
> 
> ma i gatti sì?
> 
> ...


 ma 
la smetti di fare distinzioni senza senso?
adoro i meticci e ne ho avuti certamente nella mia vita ma noto che vuoi a tutti i costi andare a sindacare e pontificare di cose che non conosci.
ho un'esperienza di tutta una vita e dei tre pastori tedeschi che ho avuto potrei raccontare mille sfumature diverse di personalità spiccate .
così come altri con altre razze.e vale anche per i gatti.
parla di cose che conosci


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conte e Oscuro,
> a proposito di animali,
> sento proprio di dovervi dire che con 'sta storia siete proprio due belle gatte attaccate ai maroni.
> Scusate se scendo nel triviale, ma quando ce vò ce vò.


Ammazza che scostumata. Roba mai vista.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E secondo me è vero mo che cazzo vuoi fare?E basta no?non tirare in mezzo oscuro,smazzati le tue magagne dalle parti tue e non ci stare a dissanguare i coglioni.



Senti ti sia chiaro...
Dalle mie parti non esiste nessuna magagna.
Nessun casin in corso.

Mai stato meglio in vita mia.
Sia in famiglia che fuori famiglia.

Ok?


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conte e Oscuro,
> a proposito di animali,
> sento proprio di dovervi dire che con 'sta storia siete proprio due belle gatte attaccate ai maroni.
> Scusate se scendo nel triviale, ma quando ce vò ce vò.


Si,hai ragione.Mi piacerebbe leggere post simili anche quando questo fenomeno denigra roma,napoli,romani e napoletani,d'altronde perchè con eretteo si e con il conte no?


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

ihihioh che confusione in codesto tred


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti ti sia chiaro...
> Dalle mie parti non esiste nessuna magagna.
> Nessun casin in corso.
> 
> ...


Si vabbè ciao ciao,su malagrotta nulla?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ihihioh che confusione in codesto tred


Infatti sì, prima i pensieri sull'utentame vario, poi la paternale a MissaCaciotta, poi le dissertazioni sugli animali domestici e poi sti due cialtroni che non ne escono. Che figata.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè ciao ciao,su malagrotta nulla?:mrgreen:


Senti qui legge anche mia moglie
DENUNCIA davanti a tutti le cose che potrebbero inguaiarmi con mia moglie
Che sentiamo qua...

Le nefandezze del conte....

Forza...

Tu parli dicendo sappiamo chi sei e come ti comporti...

Bon scrivi qua in chiaro...
Vediamo quali comportamenti di rilevanza penale...
Vediamo su....


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conte e Oscuro,
> a proposito di animali,
> sento proprio di dovervi dire che con 'sta storia siete proprio due belle gatte attaccate ai maroni.
> Scusate se scendo nel triviale, ma quando ce vò ce vò.



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 8124


:inlove:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

I cani puzzano. Dato incontrovertibile. Fanno e sono anche un sacco di altre cose, ma questa è certa :sorriso4:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 8124


E' lui il fotografo?


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti qui legge anche mia moglie
> DENUNCIA davanti a tutti le cose che potrebbero inguaiarmi con mia moglie
> Che sentiamo qua...
> 
> ...


E chi ha parlato di rilevanza penale?:rotfl:Ma tu suoni gli organi o ci metti pure un pò di coca?:rotfl::rotfl:dai fatti una risata su.:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra.


Ma niente ma uno cattivo come lui lo immagino come uno da rottweiler o putbull o dobermann ...

pensarlo a spasso col chihuahua mi fa ridere


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,hai ragione.Mi piacerebbe leggere post simili anche quando questo fenomeno denigra roma,napoli,romani e napoletani,d'altronde perchè con eretteo si e con il conte no?


dunque: le valutazioni che faccio io sono le mie personali e non devo spiegazioni a nessuno.
Ma visto che tu sei tu, te lo spiego pure: Eretteo è uno sfigato anonimo(...) che riesce solo a dire cose disgustose con il palese intento di ferire, quando crede di poterselo permettere.
Conte è una persona che conosco, che con me si è comportato non solo in modo corretto, ma amichevole e premuroso, che quando sono stata a terra mi ha aiutato senza chiedermi NULLA in cambio, senza alcun tornaconto.
Certo non è stato il solo, qui.
Ma io non mi dimentico cosa ho ricevuto dalle persone.
Nonostante questo, Conte può testimoniare e non solo lui, che spesso non condivido ciò che scrive e non mi risparmio di dirglielo.
Anzi, penso proprio che scriva cose sbagliate e glielo dico.
Ma non sono qui a redimere nessuno, ad insegnare a nessuno dove stia il bene e dove stia il male.
Dico quello che penso, discuto, mi faccio le mie idee: io e lui non andiamo d'accordo su molte cose, questo non toglie nulla alla considerazione che ho per lui per come lui si è comportato con me, nel reale.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma niente ma uno cattivo come lui lo immagino come uno da rottweiler o putbull o dobermann ...
> 
> pensarlo a spasso col chihuahua mi fa ridere


in effetti


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*E*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dunque: le valutazioni che faccio io sono le mie personali e non devo spiegazioni a nessuno.
> Ma visto che tu sei tu, te lo spiego pure: Eretteo è uno sfigato anonimo(...) che riesce solo a dire cose disgustose con il palese intento di ferire, quando crede di poterselo permettere.
> Conte è una persona che conosco, che con me si è comportato non solo in modo corretto, ma amichevole e premuroso, che quando sono stata a terra mi ha aiutato senza chiedermi NULLA in cambio, senza alcun tornaconto.
> Certo non è stato il solo, qui.
> ...


E non sono d'accordo.Se uno cosa è sbagliata lo è a prescindere da chi la scrive.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dunque: le valutazioni che faccio io sono le mie personali e non devo spiegazioni a nessuno.
> Ma visto che tu sei tu, te lo spiego pure: Eretteo è uno sfigato anonimo(...) che riesce solo a dire cose disgustose con il palese intento di ferire, quando crede di poterselo permettere.
> Conte è una persona che conosco, che con me si è comportato non solo in modo corretto, ma amichevole e premuroso, che quando sono stata a terra mi ha aiutato senza chiedermi NULLA in cambio, senza alcun tornaconto.
> Certo non è stato il solo, qui.
> ...


non posso che quotare, pur avendo avuto minori e meno profondi rapporti di te (sto qui da meno tempo e la mia conoscenza è solo virtuale).


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto
> e come faccio io a credere a certe panzane?
> Irene la conosci pure tu...
> Riesci ad immaginarla che va a piangere da Oscuro che il conte le ha fatto questo e quest'altro?
> ...



Chi è Debra??????


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi è Debra??????


ma anche a te chettefrega (rima)


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non sono d'accordo.Se uno cosa è sbagliata lo è a prescindere da chi la scrive.


e io che ho scritto? Mi hai chiesto altro, tu.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche a te chettefrega (rima)


Ma io sono curiosa!

ps dov'è la rima?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma io sono curiosa!
> 
> ps *dov'è la rima?*


in effetti...:risata:


----------



## Principessa (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me per l'animale noi siamo capobranco. Interpretare i suoi comportamenti come amore è una proiezione nostra perché tendiamo ad attribuire a chiunque con cui ci rapportiamo una somiglianza e reciprocità.
> Io ho salutato con un abbraccio la vecchia auto mandata in rottamazione.


Veramente non tutti, per fortuna, trattano i cani da persone. 

Anche noi, se ci pensi, siamo animali, più evoluti,  e anche per noi c'è una spiegazione logica per ogni legame affettivo che stringiamo.

Questo non credo sminuisca ciò che proviamo. E lo stesso vale per gli animali. Non tutti sono solo... "istinto".


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Comunque*

Io sarei per chiuderla,e da un pò di post che ci provo...!:up::up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pres TI PREGO cambia quell'avatarro. Mi sono andati di traverso i maron glacés.


 Perché? Cos'ha di sbagliato?


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perché? Cos'ha di sbagliato?



io sono d'accordo con Sbri. non ti dona per niente


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 8124


cucciolotto coccoloso!



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> I cani puzzano. Dato incontrovertibile. Fanno e sono anche un sacco di altre cose, ma questa è certa :sorriso4:


fanno anche puzzettine
atomiche:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io sono d'accordo con Sbri. non ti dona per niente


io ho sempre l'impressione che stia per ruttare. Ha proprio lo sguardo pre-rutto.


----------



## Lui (30 Gennaio 2014)

Buongiorno

qualcuno ha già litigato stamattina o è ancora presto?


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2014)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io sarei per chiuderla,e da un pò di post che ci provo...!:up::up:


basta che smetti di rispondergli.  quando si renderà conto che parla al vento,si cheterà


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Walter è perfetto invece


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dunque: le valutazioni che faccio io sono le mie personali e non devo spiegazioni a nessuno.
> Ma visto che tu sei tu, te lo spiego pure: Eretteo è uno sfigato anonimo(...) che riesce solo a dire cose disgustose con il palese intento di ferire, quando crede di poterselo permettere.i
> Conte è una persona che conosco, che con me si è comportato non solo in modo corretto, ma amichevole e premuroso, che quando sono stata a terra mi ha aiutato senza chiedermi NULLA in cambio, senza alcun tornaconto.
> Certo non è stato il solo, qui.
> ...


Quoto.
Idem per me.


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho sempre l'impressione che stia per ruttare. Ha proprio lo sguardo pre-rutto.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perché? Cos'ha di sbagliato?


Ma nulla, è John Goodman. Cosa mai potrà esserci di sbagliato in John Goodman?


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Idem per me.


Riquoto. Ho parlato qualche volta con il Conte per Mp e telefono, e l'ho trovato gentile e piacevole. Non ho proprio presentito niente di opprimente e sicuramente nessun tono velenoso verso altri. Poi il libretto dell'operetta che tira fuori frequentemente qui sopra mi pare altro:mrgreen:.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Riquoto. Ho parlato qualche volta con il Conte per Mp e telefono, e l'ho trovato gentile e piacevole. Non ho proprio presentito niente di opprimente e sicuramente nessun tono velenoso verso altri. Poi il libretto dell'operetta che tira fuori frequentemente qui sopra mi pare altro:mrgreen:.


Io ci sono andata pure a pranzo.
 E non solo una volta.
Tzè.
(E non me l ha nemmeno "battuta":unhappy:....ma si sa. Le rachitiche non gli piacciono)


----------



## Hellseven (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nulla, è John Goodman. Cosa mai potrà esserci di sbagliato in John Goodman?


Niente, cavolo. E' stato pure uno dei fratelli Blues, accidenti ! :up::smile:


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Adesso*

Adesso è normale che ognuno di noi possa avere simpatie e antipatie ci mancherebbe.Diciamo che davanti a qualche espressione razzista,le antipatie e simpatie dovrebbero cedere il passo....adoro ultimo,se scrivesse qualcosa di offensivo verso una categoria di persone discriminandole sarei il primo a farglielo notare,e lui farebbe altrettanto con me.Ma questo è solo il mio metro.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Innominata*



Innominata ha detto:


> Riquoto. Ho parlato qualche volta con il Conte per Mp e telefono, e l'ho trovato gentile e piacevole. Non ho proprio presentito niente di opprimente e sicuramente nessun tono velenoso verso altri. Poi il libretto dell'operetta che tira fuori frequentemente qui sopra mi pare altro:mrgreen:.


Sei di roma veramente?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io ci sono andata pure a pranzo.
> E non solo una volta.
> Tzè.
> *(E non me l ha nemmeno "battuta":unhappy:....ma si sa. Le rachitiche non gli piacciono*)


ma infatti quando ho detto che è sempre stato corretto mica mi riferivo a quello. 
Figurati che mi ha anche spinto il deambulatore.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io ci sono andata pure a pranzo.
> E non solo una volta.
> Tzè.
> (E non me l ha nemmeno "battuta":unhappy:....ma si sa. Le rachitiche non gli piacciono)


be', io mi sono servita di lui per farti avvertire, in tua lunga assenza, che avevo postato una magnifica ricetta di melanzane.
Comunque è evidente che neanche io gli piaccio, ho una voce discreta ma non ci prova neanche lontanamente. Però è stato proprio carino ad avvertirti, e questo abbasta!


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei di roma veramente?


Pure peggio. Origini borboniche.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Ah*



Innominata ha detto:


> Pure peggio. Origini borboniche.


E siamo in due.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nulla, è John Goodman. Cosa mai potrà esserci di sbagliato in John Goodman?


Incita a pensare a analisi del sangue con risultati impropri di colesterolo e trigliceridi, e a reperti gastroscopici di ernia jatale.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pure peggio. Origini borboniche.


Briganta 

[video=youtube;awtTnaMRjCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awtTnaMRjCU[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Incita a pensare a analisi del sangue con risultati impropri di colesterolo e trigliceridi, e a reperti gastroscopici di ernia jatale.


Ma quello pure se vedessi President, immagino. Quindi.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E siamo in due.


E' vero! Io però di paesello. Sotto le mattonelle della cucina di mia nonna c'era l'imprimatur di una fabbrica di mattonelle Regnum Borbonicum 1806...:smile:


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello pure se vedessi President, immagino. Quindi.


Ah, ecco:mrgreen:! Dicasi lo stesso per il tuo avatarro, immagino.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Innominata ha detto:


> E' vero! Io però di paesello. Sotto le mattonelle della cucina di mia nonna c'era l'imprimatur di una fabbrica di mattonelle Regnum Borbonicum 1806...:smile:


Leggevo qualcosa di te riguardo il frosinate sbaglio?Posti che conosco bene per motivi di lavoro....!


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Briganta
> 
> [video=youtube;awtTnaMRjCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awtTnaMRjCU[/video]


Il mio antenato brigante si studia a scuola!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ah, ecco:mrgreen:! Dicasi lo stesso per il tuo avatarro, immagino.


Solo senza capelli e con gli occhi cerulei. Ma il giubbetto di pelle è lì.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Solo senza capelli e con gli occhi cerulei. Ma il *giubbetto di pelle* è lì.



Affascinante.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggevo qualcosa di te riguardo il frosinate sbaglio?Posti che conosco bene per motivi di lavoro....!


Si, ho cominciato a lavorare proprio nel cuore della vera Ciociaria. Dalla finestra vedevo campi incredibili di papaveri ( era giugno quando iniziai). Andavo per molte campagne, dove vedevo decorsi "naturali" di malattie, mai toccati da cure. Cose impressionanti. Ma sono luoghi che trovo malinconici. Roma e' stata la mia città da sempre. A Milano je fa' un baffo Roma. E pure a Napule e a Palermo (l'amore e'amore). E pure a Vicenza.  Però ci tengo a dire che sono rimasta laziale di fede calcistica, perché al paese facevo i compiti sotto il poster della squadra di Maestrelli.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Solo senza capelli e con gli occhi cerulei. Ma il giubbetto di pelle è lì.


Io sono molto inquieta, sai. Mio marito quando l'ho conosciuto era tale e quale a quel cacchio di avatar, senza giubbetto.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io sono molto inquieta, sai. Mio marito quando l'ho conosciuto era tale e quale a quel cacchio di avatar, senza giubbetto.


Non sono pazzo. Io. Infedele, sì. Pazzo no.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Innominata ha detto:


> Si, ho cominciato a lavorare proprio nel cuore della vera Ciociaria. Dalla finestra vedevo campi incredibili di papaveri ( era giugno quando iniziai). Andavo per molte campagne, dove vedevo decorsi "naturali" di malattie, mai toccati da cure. Cose impressionanti. Ma sono luoghi che trovo malinconici. Roma e' stata la mia città da sempre. A Milano je fa' un baffo Roma. E pure a Napule e a Palermo (l'amore e'amore). E pure a Vicenza.  Però ci tengo a dire che sono rimasta laziale di fede calcistica, perché al paese facevo i compiti sotto il poster della squadra di Maestrelli.


Sei laziale?ho molta simpatia per i laziali.I miei amici più grandi sono laziali.Roma è mia moglie,napoli è l'amante.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sono pazzo. Io. Infedele, sì. Pazzo no.


Ma caro, io parlavo dell'avatar fino a ora, mica di te! Comunque descriviti pure:mrgreen:.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei laziale?ho molta simpatia per i laziali.I miei amici più grandi sono laziali.Roma è mia moglie,napoli è l'amante.


Siccome tu tratti meglio le mogli, posso dire che è ok la denominazione:up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Innominata ha detto:


> Siccome tu tratti meglio le mogli, posso dire che è ok la denominazione:up:


A dirla tutta,io tratto bene le donne,degli uomini ho una pessima considerazione.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma infatti quando ho detto che è sempre stato corretto mica mi riferivo a quello.
> Figurati che mi ha anche spinto il deambulatore.


Capisco. È stato gentile anche con me.
Quando gli ho confessato che non vedevo un Pipino da secoli mi ha subito mandato una foto del suo.
(Anche se non ricordavo fossero cosi rosa :mrgreen


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> be', io mi sono servita di lui per farti avvertire, in tua lunga assenza, che avevo postato una magnifica ricetta di melanzane.
> Comunque è evidente che neanche io gli piaccio, ho una voce discreta ma non ci prova neanche lontanamente. Però è stato proprio carino ad avvertirti, e questo abbasta!


Me..me...Melan..


:unhappy:

Porca miseria.
 Ho appena vomitato a fiotto sul cell.
Avevo mangiato focaccia con crudo e brie.
Il brie è diventato grazie si succhi gastrici una pappetta che sembra pus...anche i pezzi di crudo mezzi digeriti attaccati allo schermo del cell hanno un aria... nonso...
Avete presente quando si tagliano pezzi di cadavere un po in putrefazione?
 Ecco.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*

Ma pensa tu uno che si fotografa il pisello,e manda in gira sta foto:rotfl:magari facendo un ingrandimento:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Abbattetemi


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Abbattetemi


:abbraccio:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

Io ritengo che per vivere bene in ogni situazione in cui ci troviamo coinvolti, non convenga mai essere così categorici.
Perchè è vero che è sbagliato uccidere, 

Ma si dice anche: mors tua vita mea.
E così se io mi trovo ad essere aggredito mi difendo.
E se difendomi uccido, pur di salvare la mia di vita...se il il giudice mi dirà omicida, io continuerò a ritenere di aver usato del buon senso.

Per misurare ci vuole un metro convenzionale.
Ossia tutti ci si mette d'accordo che un decimetro cubo di acqua sia un litro d'acqua.

E così ti dicono lei pagherà un tot a metro cubo.
Ma su cosa vi basate?
Ah noi ci basiamo sulla lettura del contatore.

E chi mi garantisce che il contatore misura giusto?
Ah ci sono degli strumenti che tarano i contatori, ogni tot giro dell'ingranaggio corrisponde tot consumo...

E chi mi garantisce che gli strumenti atti a tarare non sbaglino?

Ecco perchè abbiamo necessità di farci un nostro metro.
Per poter sfuggire ad una montagna di incertezze.

Giusto e sbagliato.
Proprio un ora fa parlavo con un uomo di 36 anni.
Mi ha detto, io faccio sto mestiere da quando avevo 14 anni.
La mattina andavo a scuola e al pomeriggio in laboratorio fino alle 23.

Gli dico, ma come è possibile
fino a sedici anni non puoi essere messo in regola.

E lui...ma chi ti dice che ero in regola?
Anzi ero sfruttato e pagato na miseria, ma a me interessava soprattutto praticare il mestiere e questa era l'unica via per farlo, giusta o sbagliata che sia.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma caro, io parlavo dell'avatar fino a ora, mica di te! Comunque descriviti pure:mrgreen:.


Occhio e croce l'ho fatto prima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Abbattetemi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...coraggio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

Miei cari operai.
Vi scrivo questa lettera perchè dovete sapere che ogni trimestre sono chiamato a versare l'IVA, sul fatturato.
Purtroppo non ho riscosso tutto quel che ho fatturato.
Capite da voi che a sto mondo bisogna essere ONESTI e non frodare.
Laonde per cui, pur di versare l'IVA sono costretto a non pagarvi lo stipendio.
Ma siccome sono ONESTO vi firmo delle cambiali, e vi garantisco che non appena riscuoterò i soldi, vi erogherò gli stipendi.

NOn vi piace?
AH va bon...allora vado in tribunale ed esercito il mio diritto di richiedere istanza di fallimento.

Distinti saluti
La direzione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ritengo che per vivere bene in ogni situazione in cui ci troviamo coinvolti, non convenga mai essere così categorici.
> Perchè è vero che è sbagliato uccidere,
> 
> Ma si dice anche: mors tua vita mea.
> ...


ho capito fino alla quarta riga, poi devo aver perso il filo


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Seriamente*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ritengo che per vivere bene in ogni situazione in cui ci troviamo coinvolti, non convenga mai essere così categorici.
> Perchè è vero che è sbagliato uccidere,
> 
> Ma si dice anche: mors tua vita mea.
> ...


E sai qual'è il tuo problema?che usi ogni sistema per difenderti quando ti senti aggredito,lecito e non lecito.Invece la difesa dovrebbe essere sempre proporzionata all'offesa,e il buon senso dovrebbe portarti a capire quanto può essere sbagliato il mors tuo vita mea....


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

Spett.le Ufficio delle imposte.
Visto che non ho riscosso quanto fatturato
Non posso versare l'IVA.
Ma scelgo di pagare gli operai.
Per evitare un ulteriore carico sull'INPS
con nuovi disoccupati.

Cordialmente Saluto
E garantisco che non appena potrò verserò l'IVA

Nel frattempo arrangiatevi con le imposte indirette
che a norma evangelica fanno piovere sui giusti e sugli ingiusti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho capito fino alla quarta riga, poi devo aver perso il filo


eroica!


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spett.le Ufficio delle imposte.
> Visto che non ho riscosso quanto fatturato
> Non posso versare l'IVA.
> Ma scelgo di pagare gli operai.
> ...


Non ricominciate:angelo:


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhio e croce l'ho fatto prima.


Mannaggia, mo' ti fermi.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sai qual'è il tuo problema?che usi ogni sistema per difenderti quando ti senti aggredito,lecito e non lecito.Invece la difesa dovrebbe essere sempre proporzionata all'offesa,e il buon senso dovrebbe portarti a capire quanto può essere sbagliato il mors tuo vita mea....


Mi spiace ma io misuro con il mio metro.
E se una cosa è sbagliata, è sbagliata a prescindere.
Ma io decido che cosa è giusto o sbagliato per me.

Secondo il mio metro è doveroso perdonare la moglie fedifraga
E spaccare la testa a chi ce l'ha ciulata.

Secondo il mio metro ci si separa dalla moglie
Quando non ne puoi più dei suoi maltrattamenti.

Secondo io mio modo di vedere è sempre meglio tenere le porte aperte a scenari plurimi.

Tradire è come dire
Cautelarsi dal dolore di tradimento.

Mia cara ti ho tradita
così caso mai tu mi tradissi
ti posso ridere in faccia 
anzichè mettermi a piangere.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mannaggia, mo' ti fermi.


Cosa vuoi sapere?


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Me..me...Melan..
> 
> 
> :unhappy:
> ...


Certo fossero state melanzane avrebbero fatto tutt'altro effetto!


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi sembra che hai dimenticato Ultimo Sangre:inlove: e Stermy!


ma che amore :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:

ci ero rimasto troppo male :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Ah*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma io misuro con il mio metro.
> E se una cosa è sbagliata, è sbagliata a prescindere.
> Ma io decido che cosa è giusto o sbagliato per me.
> 
> ...


Bel metro,in effetti la moglie ci lava,ci stira,cucina,e quindi si perdona,il perfetto estraneo che si fa la scopata con lei,bisogna staccargli la testa....vabbè....che dire?Nulla


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non ricominciate:angelo:


Sto solo spiegando che ogni realtà di sto mondo a me appare sempre ambivalente, e mai assoluta.
Non posso parlare ho l'anestesia che mi impedisce.

Ma non è vero che tu non mi piaci...

E' che lunaiena non mi lascia spazio di manovra...


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi sapere?


Quale luogo ti diede i natali, quale ti ospita ora. Il lavoro vero. A me poi interessa sempre la forma del naso. Quelle robe delle labbra morbide calde ecc. lo sai che lo dicono tutti. Magari con che frequenza sorridi. 

(Che altro avete detto?:mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bel metro,in effetti la moglie ci lava,ci stira,cucina,e quindi si perdona,il perfetto estraneo che si fa la scopata con lei,bisogna staccargli la testa....vabbè....che dire?Nulla


No.
Mia moglie lava stira e cucina nell'esatta misura che io collaboro.
Scantino con la collaborazione lei sciopera.
E va così che la mia casa alterna momenti di splendore e momenti da porcile.
NOn ho sposato una donna tutta dedita al marito
MA tutta dedita a sè stessa.

Suppongo che sia per questo motivo 
che non abbia certi problemi esistenziali.

Chi va con una donna sposata
sa che può rischiare di trovarsi davanti un marito inferocito.
E di dover star lì a subire colpi e ingiurie a testa bassa.

Perchè se osa dire
Che c'entro io, colpa di tua moglie troia,
quel marito raddoppia le dosi.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto solo spiegando che ogni realtà di sto mondo a me appare sempre ambivalente, e mai assoluta.
> Non posso parlare ho l'anestesia che mi impedisce.
> 
> Ma non è vero che tu non mi piaci...
> ...


Sulla prima parte sento che sei sincero.
Sulla seconda NO:mrgreen:.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma che amore :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> ci ero rimasto troppo male :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


come stai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma che amore :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> ci ero rimasto troppo male :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


ma ciaooooo US! Come stai?


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come stai?


ehi ... ciao ...

beh ... è una bella domanda, davvero...

e manco so che rispondere.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Ah*



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ehi ... ciao ...
> 
> beh ... è una bella domanda, davvero...
> 
> e manco so che rispondere.


E allora non stai bene....


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ciaooooo US! Come stai?


ma ciaoooooooooo

leggi post precedente 

e voi?


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora non stai bene....


beh ...

non conosco tante persone che rispondono "bene".

Comunque ... no, ma ormai ci ho fatto  il callo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Eh*



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> beh ...
> 
> non conosco tante persone che rispondono "bene".
> 
> Comunque ... no, ma ormai ci ho fatto  il callo.


Mi spiace.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ehi ... ciao ...
> 
> beh ... è una bella domanda, davvero...
> 
> e manco so che rispondere.


diciamo non male altrimenti lo sapresti, dai.


----------



## oscuro (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> diciamo non male altrimenti lo sapresti, dai.


Fidati del mago oscuro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> beh ...
> 
> non conosco tante persone che rispondono "bene".
> 
> Comunque ... no, ma ormai ci ho fatto il callo.


devi perdere le brutte abitudini, allora.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Quale luogo ti diede i natali, quale ti ospita ora. Il lavoro vero. A me poi interessa sempre la forma del naso. Quelle robe delle labbra morbide calde ecc. lo sai che lo dicono tutti. Magari con che frequenza sorridi.
> 
> (Che altro avete detto?:mrgreen::mrgreen


La cosa delle labbra so che la dicono tutti ma è vera e non è che posso farci nulla. Spaccate in gioventù ma non si nota troppo. Il naso dritto, regolare. Non troppo grande e neanche troppo piccolo. Mai rotto fortunatamente, nonostante ne abbia prese una certa quantità. Sorrido piuttosto spesso, anche se non sembra. Non sono un musone.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La cosa delle labbra so che la dicono tutti ma è vera e non è che posso farci nulla. Spaccate in gioventù ma non si nota troppo. Il naso dritto, regolare. Non troppo grande e neanche troppo piccolo. Mai rotto fortunatamente, nonostante ne abbia prese una certa quantità. Sorrido piuttosto spesso, anche se non sembra. Non sono un musone.


Perché ti venivano a menare? Dicevi troppo spesso essu', di' la verità.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Perché ti venivano a menare? Dicevi troppo spesso essu', di' la verità.


Gioventù un po' così. Ma niente di così drammatico da scriverne a casa. Mica sono della malfamata Ferrara.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gioventù un po' così. Ma niente di così drammatico da scriverne a casa. Mica sono della malfamata Ferrara.


Capisco, di dove?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Capisco, di dove?


No.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Ti colpirei sul naso con un rametto d'erba gatta.


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' cosi in molti forum. Qualche anno fa scrivevo su uno e c'era una ragazza, si fa per dire, 40 anni, zitella, che mi aveva presa di mira per cose assurde,  una discussione di gruppo su una tassa assurda poi bocciata,  un giorno ho fatto una prova con un altra forumista, le ho  fatto scrivere quello che avrei scritto io e, e che lei avrebbe subito contestato e, le ho dimostrato, che scritto da  lei  era condivisibile.
> 
> Poveretta, era innamorata persa di uno, sardo pure lui, un caso,  che non la voleva proprio, acida da morire, e con illusioni irrealizzabili che sfogava cosi.
> 
> ...


Ma certamente!

Io continuo a dire che sottolineare (quando capita) l'esistenza di certi meccanismi non vuol dire necessariamente viverli male o non accettare un sistema. Si chiacchiera, un po' come si farebbe al bar, almeno, per me è così.

Non penso che Hellseven si strappi i capelli per la disperazione se gli danno dei rossi  
Né io ho fatto i salti di gioia quando mi hanno smeraldato per aver mandato JB a fanculo.

Lo si nota, ci si scambiano due battute, si sorride della cosa e la vita va avanti in pace.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma certamente!
> 
> Io continuo a dire che sottolineare (quando capita) l'esistenza di certi meccanismi non vuol dire necessariamente viverli male o non accettare un sistema. Si chiacchiera, un po' come si farebbe al bar, almeno, per me è così.
> 
> ...



Infatti.  Se poi avessero mal di schiena da non riuscire ad alzarsi da soli, sai che importanza darebbero ai rossi?

O i seni da rifare come ho letto poco da da Occhiverdi per la sua ex.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. Se poi avessero mal di schiena da non riuscire ad alzarsi da soli, sai che importanza darebbero ai rossi?
> 
> *O i seni da rifare come ho letto poco da da Occhiverdi per la sua ex.*


Ehhhhhhhhhhhhh?!


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti.  *Se poi avessero mal di schiena da non riuscire ad alzarsi da soli, sai che importanza darebbero ai rossi?
> *
> O i seni da rifare come ho letto poco da da Occhiverdi per la sua ex.


Basta una cistite come quella che ho avuto io qualche giorno fa, sigh :unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. Se poi avessero mal di schiena da non riuscire ad alzarsi da soli, sai che importanza darebbero ai rossi?
> 
> *O i seni da rifare come ho letto poco da da Occhiverdi per la sua ex*.



mica l'ho capita...


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mica l'ho capita...



Ho sbagliato nome?   Controllo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato nome? Controllo.


No il nome è corretto. La mia ex ( mi sa ancora per poco ) deve rifarne uno e completare l'altro. Ma non ho capito il senso della frase....


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sempre avuto cani e gatti, e dato che ho anche un piccolo giardino, vorrei chiarire che il cane difficilmente se ne sta in giardino da solo, preferisce sempre stare in compagnia degli abitanti della casa e quindi quasi tutti i cani stanno bene anche in appartamento, basta che qualcuno li porti fuori con regolarità
> se sono cani "equilibrati" quando non c'è nessuno in casa si fanno delle gran dormite e non danno fastidio ai vicini
> 
> *la cosa che mi piace di più è l'interazione che si crea tra le razze (umana e canina o felina), che non definirei amore ma affetto e rispetto, e desiderio di comunicare (che mi fa tenerezza, a volte*)


Condivido, anche se non riesco a leggere tutto e non ho idea del perché abbiate iniziato a parlare di cani e gatti.

Il mio cane pur avendo un giardino a disposizione preferisce stare in casa con noi. Tra l'altro pesa 50 chili, non è certo un cane da appartamento...ma se ne sta tutto il giorno tranquillo, a parte quando lo si porta fuori o in montagna o in spaggia.

L'ultima frase la condivido assolutamente. I miei cani sono stati dei compagni, per me... degli amici. Che ricordo ancora con nostalgia. Il penultimo, quello con cui sono cresciuti i miei figli, l'abbiamo cremato e ho le sue ceneri nell'armadio. Sarà stupido, lo so... ma l'idea di conservare qualcosa di lui ci dava conforto.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No il nome è corretto. La mia ex ( mi sa ancora per poco ) deve rifarne uno e completare l'altro. Ma non ho capito il senso della frase....


Cioè, aspè, attualmente ha una tetta diversa dall'altra? (sto per morire)


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, aspè, attualmente ha una tetta diversa dall'altra? (sto per morire)


si parla di ben altro e ben più grave, smetti.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No il nome è corretto. La mia ex ( mi sa ancora per poco ) deve rifarne uno e completare l'altro. Ma non ho capito il senso della frase....



Che avere problemi seri, quelli si sono drammi, altro che agitarsi per i voti su un forum.

Io ne so qualcosa per la mia mezzana.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, aspè, attualmente ha una tetta diversa dall'altra? (sto per morire)


Si. Ha avuto il cancro Joey.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> si parla di ben altro e ben più grave, smetti.


Ah ok. Pardonne moi.


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, aspè, attualmente ha una tetta diversa dall'altra? (sto per morire)



Madonnasanta sei irrecuperabile. Sarà stata operata al seno, cosa ci trovi di particolare?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Pardonne moi.


:up:


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me per l'animale noi siamo capobranco. Interpretare i suoi comportamenti come amore è una proiezione nostra perché tendiamo ad attribuire a chiunque con cui ci rapportiamo una somiglianza e reciprocità.
> Io ho salutato con un abbraccio la vecchia auto mandata in rottamazione.


La mia psicologa diceva che il rapporto con i cani è importante perché ci ricorda il nostro essere mammiferi... tira fuori la nostra parte istintiva e immediata, quella più spontanea. Quella che non mente. Ricordo che una sua paziente (entrava dopo di me) andava a fare la sua seduta col cane 

Penso sia riduttivo definire tutto come nostre proiezioni. 

Se viene vissuto per quello che è (cioè un rapporto tra animale e uomo, non tra uomo e uomo) è fonte di esperienze e soddisfazioni reciproche.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Ha avuto il cancro Joey.


Ho capito, scusate, non sapevo. A quando il prossimo sveglione che se n'esce con "esi un buzzurro cafone ha fatto un intervento per il cancro"? non è che so i cazzi di tutti, eh.


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque il mio ex marito, quello cattivo che menava tutti e spacciava ecc ecc, adesso ha un *chihuahua*!
> 
> 
> sta cosa mi fa troppo ridere


Pure bruttino direi


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, scusate, non sapevo. A quando il prossimo sveglione che se n'esce con "esi un buzzurro cafone ha fatto un intervento per il cancro"? non è che so i cazzi di tutti, eh.



Neppure io caro, ma se si parla di ricostruire.........bacetto dalla zia.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

non c'è nulla da ridere





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, aspè, attualmente ha una tetta diversa dall'altra? (sto per morire)


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

scusa





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, scusate, non sapevo. A quando il prossimo sveglione che se n'esce con "esi un buzzurro cafone ha fatto un intervento per il cancro"? non è che so i cazzi di tutti, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è nulla da ridere


Ecchelallà.


----------



## free (30 Gennaio 2014)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma che amore :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> ci ero rimasto troppo male :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:



avevi qualche :inlove: in arretrato per me??
grazie che me li hai mandati, che tesoro!:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai chiamato solo una volta?facciamo più di una?Su napoli oggi non mi posti nulla?


Eccomi sono riuscito solo ora a leggere i quotidiani...
L'articolo del giorno è questo:

In Campania 1362 nuovi assunti dai consorzi dei rifiutier fare nulla.

Il pubblico impiego italiano si arricchisce, ove mai ci fosse ancora qualcuno disposto a considerarlo povero di dipendenti. Evidentemente c’è. Sono 1.362 i lavoratori in procinto d’esser caricati sulle spalle di tutti: si tratta degli «esuberi» dei consorzi di bacino per i rifiuti della Campania (ora unico) gli stessi le cui immagini ritraenti accalorate partite a carte in orario di lavoro hanno fatto spesso il giro del mondo nel mezzo delle cicliche emergenze da spazzatura. 

Che il non far nulla e venir pagati comunque non dipendesse da loro, ma da chi ha ingozzato di gente di tutti i tipi società miste e consorzi vari, conta poco adesso: conta invece il fatto che questa massa di persone sarà in carico agli enti locali della Campania per disposizione di legge. Regionale, pubblicata lunedì scorso sul bollettino ufficiale (Burc) e di cui ha dato notizia ieri l’edizione cittadina del Mattino. Saranno, in un certo senso, assunzioni coatte e con diverse prescrizioni quelle che i comuni digeriranno per assorbire i 1.362 lavoratori, che figurano nei ruoli ma che da anni non fanno un tubo portando a casa uno stipendio che, al lordo, ammonta ad oltre 30mila euro l’anno. Lavoro invidiabile, si direbbe da un lato, tampone alle emergenze sociali per ragioni di ordine pubblico dall’altro: mezze verità entrambe e, contemporaneamente, tutte e due difficili da comprendere. Il bello è ciò che la legge sulla riorganizzazione del ciclo contempla nel loro caso: in pratica questi lavoratori dovranno essere assunti dai comuni per «i compiti di vigilanza ambientale, di prevenzione del fenomeno di abbandono incontrollato dei rifiuti, di controllo della qualità del servizio e di gestione degli impianti a supporto del ciclo».

Ridere non si può trattandosi di un guaio serio, ma la tentazione è forte. Spesa complessiva per le mille e rotte unità, circa 35 milioni di euro l’anno, una somma non tanto piccola alla luce dei bilanci pubblici in generale: in più, secondo le disposizioni normative, sarà d’obbligo il contratto nazionale di categoria (Federambiente), con 14 mensilità e tutto il resto. Meglio di così. Da Roma (leggi Palazzo Chigi) dovrebbero giungere circa 32 milioni per la riqualificazione del personale, anni trascorsi a giocare a scopa o tressette evidentemente influenzano le capacità lavorative di ognuno. All’inizio pare si parlasse di 48 milioni da trasferire ma al termine di serrate riunioni tra le parti, sindacati compresi, ci si è accordati per i 32: così come una norma ad hoc da inserire sottovoce nel decreto sulla così detta “Terra dei fuochi” pure era stata prevista ma alla fine non s’è concluso niente. Un emendamento di un paio di deputati vendoliani (Scotto e Manfredi) ha fatto sì che i lavoratori delle società miste regionali fossero inseriti tra i soggetti attuatori delle bonifiche del territorio e, pertanto, questi saranno pagati con i soldi del Fondo di coesione nazionale o con quelli del Piano d’azione, sempre attraverso la Regione: tutte sigle e nomignoli per distinguere le partite contabili, nella sostanza si tratta di danaro pubblico estratto dalla tasche di tutti. Al contrario, quelli direttamente legati ai consorzi di bacino raddoppieranno il proprio peso concentrandosi solo (per ora) sulle tasche dei campani grazie a una tassa sui rifiuti più succosa che mai.

La legge prevede anche penalità per i comuni che assumeranno. All’art.13, comma 4 è specificato: «È condizione per la concessione di contributi o di finanziamenti regionali per il ciclo di gestione dei rifiuti, a qualunque titolo anche a valere sui fondi strutturali, l’assegnazione e il trasferimento agli affidatari o ai gestori del servizio integrato o delle singole fasi di cui esso si compone, del personale dipendente dal Consorzio unico di bacino delle province di Napoli e Caserta». 

Peppe Rinaldi (dal quotidiano "Libero" del 30 gennaio 2014)


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma è un'altra forma di amore. Necessariamente un'altra, ma amore. A me fa impazzire proprio questo, guardare vedere e capire il loro linguaggio anche d'amore diverso dal mio. Sento che mi fanno stare bene, quindi amore in qualche modo c'è.


Non voglio criticare nessuno. Non fa stare bene me.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è vero, in parte. Come è vero che negare la capacità degli animali di provare sentimenti è un modo di crederci superiori a loro.
> Gli animali sono capaci di provare:
> fiducia
> diffidenza
> ...


Non è un po' esagerato diversificare sentimenti che qui ogni giorno svisceriamo perché tanto complessi e anche dipendenti da un'elaborazione intellettuale e culturale?

Non scrivo altro. Non voglio far polemiche. Male ho fatto a rispondere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è un po' esagerato diversificare sentimenti che qui ogni giorno svisceriamo perché tanto complessi e anche dipendenti da un'elaborazione intellettuale e culturale?
> 
> Non scrivo altro. Non voglio far polemiche. Male ho fatto a rispondere.


l'amore di un bambino per la madre è risultato di un'elaborazione intellettuale e culturale forse? 
Senza polemiche.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'amore di un bambino per la madre è risultato di un'elaborazione intellettuale e culturale forse?
> Senza polemiche.


Ma scrivi un po' cosa ne pensi di Brunetta, invece. Dai. Senza polemiche.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma scrivi un po' cosa ne pensi di Brunetta, invece. Dai. Senza polemiche.


Brunetta mi piace molto. Soprattutto da quando si è sciolta un po', è anche molto divertente. Mi piace discutere con lei perchè la pensiamo in modo diverso su un sacco di cose ma con lei si riesce sempre ad avere un confronto produttivo.


@JB: va bene, prof?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brunetta mi piace molto. Soprattutto da quando si è sciolta un po', è anche molto divertente. Mi piace discutere con lei perchè la pensiamo in modo diverso su un sacco di cose ma con lei si riesce sempre ad avere un confronto produttivo.
> 
> 
> @JB: va bene, prof?


Va bene, allora facciamo nome per nome. Piano piano. Allora, un altro: cosa ne pensi di...Farfalla. Vai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene, allora facciamo nome per nome. Piano piano. Allora, un altro: cosa ne pensi di...Farfalla. Vai.


Farfalla è una che non si fa sconti e non si risparmia. Per questo mette dei paletti tra i quali, a volte, resta imprigionata.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Farfalla è una che non si fa sconti e non si risparmia. Per questo mette dei paletti tra i quali, a volte, resta imprigionata.


Daje. Poi, vediamo...Lothar57. Questa è facile, eh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje. Poi, vediamo...Lothar57. Questa è facile, eh.


Lotharone :
Romagna solatìa, dolce paese
cui regnarono Guidi e Malatesta;
cui tenne pure il Passator cortese,
re della strada e re della foresta.​


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lotharone :
> Romagna solatìa, dolce paese
> cui regnarono Guidi e Malatesta;
> cui tenne pure il Passator cortese,
> re della strada e re della foresta.​


Ok, il prossimo è Perplesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, il prossimo è Perplesso.


A parte la fissa sulla dominazione, di cui ha idee che mi sembrano un po' tipo 'bondage de noartri', e che infila a volte dove secondo me non c'entrano nulla, secondo me è uno che, nel bene e nel male, dice sempre in modo molto diretto quello che pensa.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte la fissa sulla dominazione, di cui ha idee che mi sembrano un po' tipo 'bondage de noartri', e che infila a volte dove secondo me non c'entrano nulla, secondo me è uno che, nel bene e nel male, dice sempre in modo molto diretto quello che pensa.


Ok, poi: Sienne.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, poi: Sienne.


Sienne... a volte è permalosa, e quando è permalosa mi sorprende perchè da lei non me lo aspetto. Ma anche lei un piccolo difetto è giusto che l'abbia:smile:. Per il resto ammiro tanto la sua forza, ha una forza di volontà, un'intelligenza e una ricchezza interiore che mi impressionano.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sienne... a volte è permalosa, e quando è permalosa mi sorprende perchè da lei non me lo aspetto. Ma anche lei un piccolo difetto è giusto che l'abbia:smile:. Per il resto ammiro tanto la sua forza, ha una forza di volontà, un'intelligenza e una ricchezza interiore che mi impressionano.


Ora una difficile: Fantastica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ora una difficile: Fantastica.


Fanta:strampalata, bizzarra, un universo alieno(al mio modo di vivere e sentire, ovviamente). Ha scritto che io diffido. Non è proprio così. Più che altro ho l'impressione che lei faccia un uso del forum come dei tarocchi o dei fondi del caffè: pone la domanda ed aspetta il vaticinio. Che potrebbe essere un modo... se non si riconoscessero personalità diverse ai nick, se si ignorasse che dietro ogni nick c'è una persona (+/-).


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fanta:strampalata, bizzarra, un universo alieno(al mio modo di vivere e sentire, ovviamente). Ha scritto che io diffido. Non è proprio così. Più che altro ho l'impressione che lei faccia un uso del forum come dei tarocchi o dei fondi del caffè: pone la domanda ed aspetta il vaticinio. Che potrebbe essere un modo... se non si riconoscessero personalità diverse ai nick, se si ignorasse che dietro ogni nick c'è una persona (+/-).


Ok. Questo è più semplice: Jon.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok. Questo è più semplice: Jon.


Jon per me non è affatto semplice. L'ho sempre percepito spaccato in due: una parte appassionata e sognatrice e una parte triste e... rassegnata, quasi.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Jon per me non è affatto semplice. L'ho sempre percepito spaccato in due: una parte appassionata e sognatrice e una parte triste e... rassegnata, quasi.


Vabbè. Minerva.


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok. Questo è più semplice: Jon.


Non fai altro che pensarmi. Perciò ti ho già detto, e ripeto...stay tuned.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Non fai altro che pensarmi. Perciò ti ho già detto, e ripeto...stay tuned.


Eh? Io sto chiedendo un po' di tutti, non so se hai notato. Sembriamo Nixon e Frost, tipo.


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Jon per me non è affatto semplice. L'ho sempre percepito spaccato in due: una parte appassionata e sognatrice e una parte triste e... rassegnata, quasi.


Mi sorprendi Sbri. E' relativamente vero quello che pensi. O meglio, è vero, ma dimmi chi a questo mondo non è tenuto a fare i conti con la realtà?


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh? Io sto chiedendo un po' di tutti, non so se hai notato. Sembriamo Nixon e Frost, tipo.


Si, ma quello che non sai è che io leggo nel pensiero. Con tutto che non sono un gran lettore.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma quello che non sai è che io leggo nel pensiero. Con tutto che non sono un gran lettore.


Boh. Vabbè. Non interrompermi Nixon con le tue paturnie sennò perdiamo il momento magico e rompi l'incantesimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mi sorprendi Sbri. E' relativamente vero quello che pensi. O meglio, è vero, ma dimmi chi a questo mondo non è tenuto a fare i conti con la realtà?


lo siamo tutti, ma ci sono sogni... e sogni.


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Vabbè. Non interrompermi Nixon con le tue paturnie sennò perdiamo il momento magico e rompi l'incantesimo.


Pensavo di essere Frost, a dire il vero. Ma pure Nixon non è che mi cambia.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è vero, in parte. Come è vero che negare la capacità degli animali di provare sentimenti è un modo di crederci superiori a loro.
> Gli animali sono capaci di provare:
> fiducia
> diffidenza
> ...



Non ho letto il resto e non so perché si è venuto a parlare di animali
ma io sto con gli animali ...
non c'entra niente lo so ...ma in tutti questi anni mi hanno dato molto ...


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo siamo tutti, *ma ci sono sogni... e sogni*.


Questo è vero. Ma non mi pare il caso di approfondire ora.
Poi è meglio che continui a profilare gli utenti, sei brava.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Pensavo di essere Frost, a dire il vero. Ma pure Nixon non è che mi cambia.


Jon non stai capendo una fava. Su, abbi pazienza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè. Minerva.


Min... io sorrido sempre quando penso a lei. Credo che abbia scelto il nick molto attentamente: dea di saggezza, arte, ma anche di medicina e dei mille compiti. Ha un gran cuore. E rispetto la sua riservatezza... ma a volte la sua chiusura mi fa un po' rabbia.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Min... io sorrido sempre quando penso a lei. Credo che abbia scelto il nick molto attentamente: dea di saggezza, arte, ma anche di medicina e dei mille compiti. Ha un gran cuore. E rispetto la sua riservatezza... ma a volte la sua chiusura mi fa un po' rabbia.


Bene. Contepinceton?


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene. Contepinceton?



dio che cagacazzo che sei


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lotharone :
> Romagna solatìa, dolce paese
> cui regnarono Guidi e Malatesta;
> cui tenne pure il Passator cortese,
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> dio che cagacazzo che sei


Ehm, mi sfugge il punto, onestamente. Ma vabbè.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm, mi sfugge il punto, onestamente. Ma vabbè.



proprio su tutti i punti ...
con amiciza eh!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> proprio su tutti i punti ...
> con amiciza eh!


No, è che mi avete anche cagato il cazzo con tutte la paranoie che vi fate e che, inevitabilmente, vi portano ad uscirvene così da perfetti imbecilli. Oh: l'hai letto il titolo del thread, vè? Immagino di sì. Allora, brutti coglioni, non mi rompete le palle per le vostre
fregnacce tipo "ti sono sempre nei pensieri" oppure "(contepinceton) dio che cagacazzo che sei" che non è che mi frega una minchia di nulla, ripeto, delle vostre personalissime paturnie da sfigati stronzi con un nick piuttosto che con l'altro. E vaffanculo.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

*JB*

mangiato male?


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è che mi avete anche cagato il cazzo con tutte la paranoie che vi fate e che, inevitabilmente, vi portano ad uscirvene così da perfetti imbecilli. Oh: l'hai letto il titolo del thread, vè? Immagino di sì. Allora, brutti coglioni, non mi rompete le palle per le vostre
> fregnacce tipo "ti sono sempre nei pensieri" oppure "(contepinceton) dio che cagacazzo che sei" che non è che mi frega una minchia di nulla, ripeto, delle vostre personalissime paturnie da sfigati stronzi con un nick piuttosto che con l'altro. *E vaffanculo*.



ok bene cercavo un'approccio simpatico ...
lo cerco altrove ...
sempre a disposizione e vadooo...pero vediamoci lì...


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene. Contepinceton?


ne ho parlato ieri di lui, proprio qui, se non erro: me la passi per buona o devo fare Ctrl+C e Ctrl+V?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ne ho parlato ieri di lui, proprio qui, se non erro: me la passi per buona o devo fare Ctrl+C e Ctrl+V?


Scusa, mi sa che me la sono persa. Faccio ammenda adesso. Free (TI AMO)?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, mi sa che me la sono persa. Faccio ammenda adesso. Free (TI AMO)?


E' davvero simpaticissima. La compagna di banco ideale, quella con cui organizzare gli scherzi


----------



## Caciottina (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' davvero simpaticissima. La compagna di banco ideale, quella con cui organizzare gli scherzi


obiezione


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' davvero simpaticissima. La compagna di banco ideale, quella con cui organizzare gli scherzi


E Principessa?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.

 Anais è scomparsa troppo presto, mi piaceva
 Andrea53 un uomo interessante, vive in bei posti che sa vedere.
 AnnaBlume simpatica, intelligente e non trovo nulla di presuntuoso il lei
 Annuccia non l'ho letta molto
 Bender ragazzo triste
 Brunetta quanto mi piace! :carneval:
 Calipso si è liberata ed è una cosa bellissima
 Chedire è ancora in una fase brutta e confusa ma ha tante risorse
 Chiara Matraini intelligente e impegnata a essere fredda, non credo lo sia
 Circe addolorata che cerca di trovare consolazione come chi cerca di dissetarsi con l'aceto
 Clementine Krucynski (Quintina) Intelligente, un po' fuori ma sincera e scoperta da rendersi vulnerabile da chiunque.
 Contepinceton ha una filosofia tristissima
 Danny uomo, padre (forse un po' anche della moglie o cerca di comprenderla con quella pacatezza che dovrebbe avere un padre)
 DanielaCala è in una fase di ribellione. Di natura pratica e allegra
 Disincantata Ha raggiunto un giusto cinismo ma resta buonissima
 Diletta ha trovato un suo equilibrio di coppia (mi sembra un po' alla Vasco)
 Daniele Pensiero rigido e spinoso con le spine anche verso l'interno che gli riaprono le ferite
 Eagle Un uomo buono, un Uomo
 Eliade Simpatica e pigra 
 Elio boh
 Erab scrive poco ma spesso la sua sintesi centra le questioni
 Eretteo 
 Fantastica mi disorienta la sua visione dell'amore. 
 Farfalla disponibile a mettersi in discussione anche quando nessuno lo chiedeva
 Feather un Carlo Alberto dell'amore
 Fiammetta Intelligente, ironica, senza eufemismi ma educata
 Flavia Delicatissima da ogni punto di vista
 Free Vede lati inaspettati, a volte fuori dalla logica ma interessanti
 Gas a volte simpaticissimo a volte boh 
 Giorgiocan l'inizio della terapia l'ha reso aperto e più interessante
 Hellseven educatissimo (ci è o ci fa? :carneval anche l'educazione ha un limite
 Hornby scrive meno di quel che mi piacerebbe
 Innominata Incredibile il suo linguaggio immaginifico denso e chimico. E' talmente diverso dal mio che lo ammiro incondizionatamente
 Lolapal bella persona che sembrava non sapesse quello che voleva ma lo sa molto bene
 Jon pacato e con valori sicuri
 Joey Blow mi fa morire dal ridere. A volte esprime in modo pesante pensieri condivisibili. A volte lo stile gli prebde la mano.
 Lunaiena Lunatica :mrgreen: a volte non la capisco a volte è tranciante in modo molto interessante. Adesso è un budino al miele
 Lui vorrei riuscire a capirlo. Cucina daddio
 Lothar57 temo proprio che sia come si presenta. Se non ci fosse sarebbe bene che non venisse inventato. Magari è il mio ex :carneval:
 Leda Intelligente, profonda, anticonformista, chiusa
 Marietto mi piace quando lo leggo. Non seguo la musica
 Mary 80 la ricordo poco
 Massinfedele Non ho capito i pregressi e sembra ne parli spesso.
 Millepensieri una vera compagna. Ogni uomo la vorrebbe
 Mic Sintetico/prolisso. Ero convinta fosse una donna. Non so con chi l'ho confuso
 Minerva Commenti interessanti a volte si diverte a giocare alla polemica
 MissAcacia dolcissima ragazza profonda
 Morfeo78 scrittura piana che spesso condivido
 MK ogni tanto contraddittoria ma si diverte a esserlo. Osserazioni sintetiche, talvolta acute
 Nausicaa Mi piace tantissimo e mi stupisco di concordare con una persona con una vita tanto diversa
 Nate 
 Net Ragazza deliziosa che si costruisce la vita con serietà e passione
 Occhiverdi ora uomo in divenire
 Oscuro mi fa tanto ridere quando non vuole vincere per sfinimento 
 Principessa ragazza in crescita ma non lo sa. Polemica per il gusto di affermarsi e permalosa (si offenderà :carneval.
 PresidentLBJ A volte aggressivo a volte interessante nel cercare di capire. A volte non si interessa.
 Perplesso Poco perplesso :mrgreen:
 Passante L'uomo ideale
 Quibbelqurz non capisco quasi mai
 Rabarbaro a volte il suo giocare con la lingua mi stanca a volte è sublime alla Bergonzoni
 Realista1 realista? Non sempre
 Rosa Piena di contraddizioni perché non riesce a scegliere quello che vorrebbe scegliere ma forse non lo vorrebbe
 Sbriciolata Intelligente, simpatica, profonda (che ha a che fare con altri utenti non lo capirò mai)
 Scared Brava ragazza in evoluzione e lo sa
 Scrittore Boh non l'ho ancora capito
 Sienne Deliziosa mente coloratissima e spumeggiante. E' sempre uno stimolo.
 Simy La calma fatta donna.
 Sole Come una donna anni '40 corre oltre la guerra
 Spider Giornate interessanti alternate ad altre "io contro tutti".
 Tesla Acuta e un pochino rancorosa (la capisco)
 The Cheater Mah a volte sembra un personaggio dei Vanzina a volte accetta di essere vero
 Tubarao Mi fa spesso ridere, acuto e ironico. 
 Tebe è il mio contrario (io ho maxi tette e adoro le melanzane :carneval. Mi piace vedermi per contrasto. Adoro la modalità kreti. 
 Ultimo Ehm qualche volta non capisco ma mi adeguo. Altre volte mi piace ilpapàpiùorgogliosodelmondo
 Viola di Mare Spero torni. Mi piace.
 Wolf Non l'ho letto abbastanza. Simpatico.
 Zod Ha l'energia che io non ho per confrontarsi su argomenti che non mi appassionano.





Oh ce l'ho fatta!!! :up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E Principessa?


OK. Principessa secondo me è egocentrica: in quanto tale parte dal presupposto che siano gli altri a doversi adattare a lei e non il contrario. Ed è parecchio impulsiva, quando le si chiude la vena è quasi peggio di Oscuro:mrgreen:.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> Anais è scomparsa troppo presto, mi piaceva
> Andrea53 un uomo interessante, vive in bei posti che sa vedere.
> ...


Bruni ho letto il giudizio su di te e mi son messa a ridere di gusto e non sai quanto mi serve ora ridere ...grazie :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> Anais è scomparsa troppo presto, mi piaceva
> Andrea53 un uomo interessante, vive in bei posti che sa vedere.
> ...


Beh non è che mi sembri un mostro di allegria....
Ma la mia tristissima filosofia mi ha fatto felice...

Del resto chi si accontenta gode
Chi troppo vuole...nulla stringe...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bruni ho letto il giudizio su di te e mi son messa a ridere di gusto e non sai quanto mi serve ora ridere ...grazie :smile:


Se non mi piaccio io, a chi mai dovrei piacere?! :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> Mi hai fatto sorridere spesso, sei un mito!
> 
> Ora però con quelle supertette chi te li toglie di dosso?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> ...


Ho detto maxi non super :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto maxi non super :carneval:


Aspetta chiamo perplesso che ti fa il terzo grado :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

@Brunetta: :kiss:


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho detto maxi non super :carneval:
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Poca memoria, ricordavo solo la grandezza!
> 
> Anche su Lothar mica male l'accostamento.
> 
> ...


Ci penso da un po'.
Mi sembrava carina l'idea ma non riuscivo a tradurre le mie idee in modo sintetico ed educato, a volte :carneval:.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> @Brunetta: :kiss:


:kiss:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Poca memoria, ricordavo solo la grandezza!
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No Disi..Brunetta non ci ha preso...e'una grande idiozia,''battezzare''in base a quello che si legge qua'.Lo stesso vae per Conte....altro che ''filosofia tristissima'':smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
> ...


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è che mi avete anche cagato il cazzo con tutte la paranoie che vi fate e che, inevitabilmente, vi portano ad uscirvene così da perfetti imbecilli. Oh: l'hai letto il titolo del thread, vè? Immagino di sì. Allora, brutti coglioni, non mi rompete le palle per le vostre
> fregnacce tipo "ti sono sempre nei pensieri" oppure "(contepinceton) dio che cagacazzo che sei" che non è che mi frega una minchia di nulla, ripeto, delle vostre personalissime paturnie da sfigati stronzi con un nick piuttosto che con l'altro. E vaffanculo.


Uè, che c'è?
Ti alteri per cosi poco, per un paio d'interventi alla cazzo. Cioè fammi capire, tutto d'un tratto sei diventato il re dell'IT? Vacci piano con l'aggettivarmi, e non mi riferisco solo al post qui sopra.

Mi collego saltuariamente e seguo questo thread con interesse, non partecipo perché ho visto che non sono capace di descrivere gli utenti. Ci ho provato però.

Cerca di mantenerti neutro, perché ho l'impressione che questo thread non lo sia. Dato che ci tieni tanto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lotharone :
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma che semplice. Ti ho dedicato una poesia di Pascoli e paragonato al Passatore, bandito ma galantuomo... e tu dici che la faccio semplice????
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > EHEHEHEHEHEHEHHEEHEHEHEHEHE...eheheheheheeh...
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Disi..Brunetta non ci ha preso...e'una grande idiozia,''battezzare''in base a quello che si legge qua'.Lo stesso vae per Conte....altro che ''filosofia tristissima'':smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


Allora sei un personaggio? Meno male!! :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OK. Principessa secondo me è egocentrica: in quanto tale parte dal presupposto che siano gli altri a doversi adattare a lei e non il contrario. Ed è parecchio impulsiva, quando le si chiude la vena è quasi peggio di Oscuro:mrgreen:.


Va da sè: Oscuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Uè, che c'è?
> Ti alteri per cosi poco, per un paio d'interventi alla cazzo. Cioè fammi capire, tutto d'un tratto sei diventato il re dell'IT? Vacci piano con l'aggettivarmi, e non mi riferisco solo al post qui sopra.
> 
> Mi collego saltuariamente e seguo questo thread con interesse, non partecipo perché ho visto che non sono capace di descrivere gli utenti. Ci ho provato però.
> ...


Neutro? Ma secondo te un thread dove utenti esprimono opinioni su altri utenti potrà mai essere "neutro"? Jon, per carità. Se vuoi o ci riesci scrivi, sennò parliamo d'altro.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora sei un personaggio? Meno male!! :up:



Magari è un marito fedelissimo e ......


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari è un marito fedelissimo e ......


...si consola qui per essere Cornelio? :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari è un marito fedelissimo e ......



Magari Disi...anche perche'comincio a stufarmi del tradimento.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...si consola qui per essere Cornelio? :carneval:



Ci siamo capite.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Magari Disi...anche perche'comincio a stufarmi del tradimento.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! MICIONE TORNA IN TE!!!


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Lothar, come tutte le cose, quando se ne hanno troppe stancano o non danno la soddisfazione di come se le immaginava prima di averle.

Il tradimento è più intrigante prima che durante.

Il sesso con la moglie/marito quando è appagante è il migliore, senza stress e timori di ogni sorta.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lothar, come tutte le cose, quando se ne hanno troppe stancano o non danno la soddisfazione di come se le immaginava prima di averle.
> 
> Il tradimento è più intrigante prima che durante.
> 
> Il sesso con la moglie/marito quando è appagante è il migliore, senza stress e timori di ogni sorta.


Disy su. Sei mai stata traditice tu? No. E allora shhh.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Anche tu un seriale???


Oddio non ci avevo proprio pensato.

Maddai che gusto c'è  trovarle su internet o Fb?


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche tu un seriale???
> 
> 
> Oddio non ci avevo proprio pensato.
> ...


ma lui va a fare la spesa, in realtà (dicono) :wide-grin:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche tu un seriale???
> 
> 
> Oddio non ci avevo proprio pensato.
> ...


Per la verità più dal vivo che su internet (e sicuramente non su siti d'incontri, al buio o meno), che è assai più raro. Su facebook proprio mai.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma lui va a fare la spesa, in realtà (dicono) :wide-grin:


Dico io, più che altro.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! MICIONE TORNA IN TE!!!




Amico fanno due palle cosi'...io purtroppo mi affido ai siti,qua'non posso fare 1 casso.E ti dico,trovi delle stronze galattiche..prima lo racocntavo a mia ex fiamma...quanto ha riso...


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per la verità più dal vivo che su internet (e sicuramente non su siti d'incontri, al buio o meno), che è assai più raro. Su facebook proprio mai.



Meno male.

Non avrei mai immaginato di quante gente si cerca su FB o chat varie.

Me ne ha parlato una mia amica, che diceva pure di non cercare nessuno, però chissà come mai gli ultimi due li ha trovati cosi. Ed è finita male. Uno è il fisarmonicista dell'orchestra, altro stronzo.


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è che mi avete anche cagato il cazzo con tutte la paranoie che vi fate e che, inevitabilmente, vi portano ad uscirvene così da perfetti imbecilli. Oh: l'hai letto il titolo del thread, vè? Immagino di sì. Allora, brutti coglioni, non mi rompete le palle per le vostre
> fregnacce tipo "ti sono sempre nei pensieri" oppure "(contepinceton) dio che cagacazzo che sei" che non è che mi frega una minchia di nulla, ripeto, delle vostre personalissime paturnie da sfigati stronzi con un nick piuttosto che con l'altro. E vaffanculo.


Minchia...


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Disy su. Sei mai stata tradirtice tu? No. E allora shhh.



Non certo in quel modo. Mi è capitato di essere corteggiata ed in maniera particolare un paio di volte, da uomini che ci sapevano fare.   Credo di averlo anche scritto. Corteggiata in maniera discretissima, ma pure io alla fine l'ho capito.
Uno era un cardiologo, uomo molto interessante ed educatissimo, e uno meglio che non ci pensi, solo una scema come me poteva far finta di non capire.


Essere corteggiati piace a tutti, se la corte è discreta e carina.  Iscriversi alle varie chat lo trovo triste se finalizzato a quello, o sono troppo vecchia per capirlo.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivete cosa pensate degli altri utenti qui di seguito elencati in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico. Se ho dimenticato qualcuno aggiungete pure. Vai.
> 
> Anais è scomparsa troppo presto, mi piaceva
> Andrea53 un uomo interessante, vive in bei posti che sa vedere.
> ...


Sulla prima frase non sono d'accordo, conosco bene i miei limiti e non sono quelli che pensi tu, probabilmente.

Sul resto, non posso arrabbiarmi perche' hai ragione.


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OK. Principessa secondo me è egocentrica: in quanto tale parte dal presupposto che siano gli altri a doversi adattare a lei e non il contrario. Ed è parecchio impulsiva, *quando le si chiude la vena è quasi peggio di Oscuro*:mrgreen:.



Ti credo, sono quella a cui piu' gli utenti si divertono a cagare il cazzo, quasi su tutto.
:rotfl:E io rispondo... mica mi va di stare zitta.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non certo in quel modo. Mi è capitato di essere corteggiata ed in maniera particolare un paio di volte, da uomini che ci sapevano fare.   Credo di averlo anche scritto. Corteggiata in maniera discretissima, ma pure io alla fine l'ho capito.
> Uno era un cardiologo, uomo molto interessante ed educatissimo, e uno meglio che non ci pensi, solo una scema come me poteva far finta di non capire.
> 
> 
> Essere corteggiati piace a tutti, se la corte è discreta e carina.  Iscriversi alle varie chat lo trovo triste se finalizzato a quello, o sono troppo vecchia per capirlo.


Ma io più che altro mi riferivo al sesso migliore perchè senza timori o stress. Che non è. Cioè, dipende da che tipo sei. Se devi vivertela male ogni volta per duemila paure e paranoie lascia perdere e buonanotte. Altrimenti il sesso con una persona è totalmente differente da quello con un'altra, a prescidere da moglie/marito/amante.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io più che altro mi riferivo al sesso migliore perchè senza timori o stress. Che non è. Cioè, dipende da che tipo sei. Se devi vivertela male ogni volta per duemila paure e paranoie lascia perdere e buonanotte. Altrimenti il sesso con una persona è totalmente differente da quello con un'altra, a prescindere da moglie/marito/amante.



Io non lo vivo male, ma per me c'è molta differenza a cambiare, qui parlano tutti di fare sesso come cambiassero camicia.


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

beh, su FB ... oramai, si trovano più vecchietti ... 
almeno qui ... i giovani girano su altri SN ... 
Persino Obama ha chiesto, su quali vie dovrebbe ora 
comunicare ... visto che FB lo utilizzano sempre meno persone ... 


Mai annunciata ... sto solo su Tumblr. ... basta. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non lo vivo male, ma per me c'è molta differenza a cambiare, qui parlano tutti di fare sesso come cambiassero camicia.


E certo che per te c'è molta differenza se sei una che è stata praticamente tutta la sua vita con lo stesso uomo senza problemi di sorta. Mica siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, su FB ... oramai, si trovano più vecchietti ...
> almeno qui ... i giovani girano su altri SN ...
> ...



Per un attimo ho sperato che Obama cercasse una donna su FB  ahahah  non è male, ma il potere lo ha invecchiato di 20anni in poco tempo.

Io FB non lo conosco, so che mia figlia deve averne conosciuti di ogni specie anche li. Almeno credo. 

Ora con gli smartphone non vedo più niente ma prima quante volte lasciava il pc acceso e leggevo un mare di nomi sconosciuti, magari solo amici, non saprei, ma parlava con il mondo intero e non erano certo conoscenti comuni.


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Neutro? *Ma secondo te un thread dove utenti esprimono opinioni su altri utenti potrà mai essere "neutro"?* Jon, per carità. Se vuoi o ci riesci scrivi, sennò parliamo d'altro.


Io ritengo di si. Nel senso che quelle opinioni dovrebbero tener conto di tutte le caratteristiche del singolo utente. Per cui se da una parte si esprimono giudizi di "difetto", dall'altra vanno necessariamente espressi giudizi di "pregio".

Propendere solo per l'uno o per l'altro metro di misura non è solo parziale, è anche sbagliato. Tu ad esempio, secondo me e per me, hai strumentalizzato questo thread dando un cattivo esempio di come si imposti una cosa simile. E scusami se mi fido sempre delle mie sensazioni.

Infatti le mie difficoltà nel partecipare a questo thread sono state proprio quelle generate dall'incapacità di esporre un giudizio equilibrato e completo sugli utenti (una mia carenza certo). Comunque anche se probabilmente non si riuscirà mai a dare un giudizio imparziale, almeno la volontà dev'esserci. Altrimenti diventa un esercizio di simpatia o antipatia. Insomma, anche se qualcuno mi è antipatico non posso non ammettere che lo stesso abbia dei lati positivi (scoprendo magari che sono proprio quelli ad infastidirmi) e viceversa. In assenza di uno o entrambi gli elementi è meglio starsene zitti. Il rischio è quello di sparare a zero ed essere superficiali.

Hellseven, per quanto criticato, ha invece dato una bozza di esempio, parziale purtroppo, di come ci si comporti. 
Tu dovevi impostare questo thread in modo diverso e dare delle linee guida a cui attenersi. Ma non lo hai fatto, sta bene. Dopotutto volevi fare solo quattro chiacchiere no?


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao


ahhh, che discorsi ... 
l'unione l'ho sempre vissuto bene ... 
poi, c'è chi preferisce variare e chi approfondire ... 
o variare e approfondire ... ok. 

bene ... ad ognuno i suoi gusti ... 
basta che faccia bene. 


sienne


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per un attimo ho sperato che Obama cercasse una donna su FB  ahahah  non è male, ma il potere lo ha invecchiato di 20anni in poco tempo.
> 
> Io FB non lo conosco, so che mia figlia deve averne conosciuti di ogni specie anche li. Almeno credo.
> 
> Ora con gli smartphone non vedo più niente ma prima quante volte lasciava il pc acceso e leggevo un mare di nomi sconosciuti, magari solo amici, non saprei, ma parlava con il mondo intero e non erano certo conoscenti comuni.


Io sono iscritta su chatta.it

E' pieno di porci e sfigati, ma fatta un minimo di doverosa selezione, si trovano persone gradevoli per fare amicizia e immagino anche per trovare l'amore.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Io ritengo di si. Nel senso che quelle opinioni dovrebbero tener conto di tutte le caratteristiche del singolo utente. Per cui se da una parte si esprimono giudizi di "difetto", dall'altra vanno necessariamente espressi giudizi di "pregio".
> 
> Propendere solo per l'uno o per l'altro metro di misura non è solo parziale, è anche sbagliato. Tu ad esempio, secondo me e per me, hai strumentalizzato questo thread dando un cattivo esempio di come si imposti una cosa simile. E scusami se mi fido sempre delle mie sensazioni.
> 
> ...


Sì va bene.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io sono iscritta su chatta.it
> 
> E' pieno di porci e sfigati, ma fatta un minimo di doverosa selezione, si trovano persone gradevoli per fare amicizia e immagino anche per trovare l'amore.



L'ho specificato, sarò troppo vecchia ed imbranata per questi mezzi di comunicazione, o malfidente.

Altra cosa è fare amicizia nel virtuale e poi conoscersi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dico io, più che altro.


sì, sì, era per dire che non lo dico io


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E certo che per te c'è molta differenza se sei una che è stata praticamente tutta la sua vita con lo stesso uomo senza problemi di sorta. Mica siamo tutti uguali.



Sicuramente sono molto meno disinibita, per età ed esperienza, di tante giovani o 40enni.


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per un attimo ho sperato che Obama cercasse una donna su FB  ahahah  non è male, ma il potere lo ha invecchiato di 20anni in poco tempo.
> 
> Io FB non lo conosco, so che mia figlia deve averne conosciuti di ogni specie anche li. Almeno credo.
> 
> Ora con gli smartphone non vedo più niente ma prima quante volte lasciava il pc acceso e leggevo un mare di nomi sconosciuti, magari solo amici, non saprei, ma parlava con il mondo intero e non erano certo conoscenti comuni.



Ciao cara,

ma FB ed altri SN, funzionano proprio così ... 
più connessioni hai ... più segui e più sei più ... 
basta essere più ... 
per certe cose, potrebbe anche essere interessante e utile. 
non dico di no ... ma lavorando (prima) nel bullismo, ne ho viste ... 

con mia figlia avevo fatto un discorso ... e siamo andate a vedere 
cose c'è e cosa non c'è ... Lei aveva scelto poi un sito per studenti. 
Miiii pure lì ... poi lei stessa ha smesso e ora ha su Tumblr. un suo blog. 
E segue la sua passione con altre persone sparse nel mondo. 
Si è creato così una bella amicizia con un ragazzo americano. 
Tra poco ci incontriamo tutti a Berlino ... ci sono le Olimpiadi ... di danza. 

In bocca al lupo, piccola mia ... e anche a lui ... certo!


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente sono molto meno disinibita, per età ed esperienza, di tante giovani o 40enni.


E' qualcosa di molto personale. Ci sono persone come te di indole tranquilla che stanno bene come stanno e che non cercano altro vivendo felici del loro orticello senza sognare una fattoria od una piantagione. Altri che no. Cioè la disinibizione o meno c'entra poco, è più questione di cosa vuoi tu.


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' qualcosa di molto personale. Ci sono persone come te di indole tranquilla che stanno bene come stanno e che non cercano altro vivendo felici del loro orticello senza sognare una fattoria od una piantagione. Altri che no. Cioè la disinibizione o meno c'entra poco, è più questione di cosa vuoi tu.



Mi permetto, JB. Dire orticello, lo trovo ... non so, percepisco qualcosa. 
Come se fosse una cosa limitante. Lo sarà per te, per le scelte che hai preso tu. 
Per altri quel orticello è l'universo ... e quello che vivi tu, un cercare e non trovare. 

Senza polemica, per carità! ... Ad ognuno il suo orticello ...


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Mi permetto, JB. Dire orticello, lo trovo ... non so, percepisco qualcosa.
> Come se fosse una cosa limitante. Lo sarà per te, per le scelte che hai preso tu.
> Per altri quel orticello è l'universo ... e quello che vivi tu, un cercare e non trovare.
> 
> Senza polemica, per carità! ... Ad ognuno il suo orticello ...


Stavo dicendo esattamente la stessa cosa, Sienne.


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stavo dicendo esattamente la stessa cosa, Sienne.



OK. Capito male. 
E viva allora, i vari orticelli o universi ...


----------



## Principessa (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'ho specificato, sarò troppo vecchia ed imbranata per questi mezzi di comunicazione, o malfidente.
> 
> Altra cosa è fare amicizia nel virtuale e poi conoscersi.


Ma no, ma quale vecchia  fai benissimo a essere diffidente.
Secondo me si dovrebbe andare in chat senza alcuna aspettativa, tanto la maggioranza degli uomini che bazzica li, o vogliono solo scopare, o sono scarti di mercato.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Io ritengo di si. Nel senso che quelle opinioni dovrebbero tener conto di tutte le caratteristiche del singolo utente. Per cui se da una parte si esprimono giudizi di "difetto", dall'altra vanno necessariamente espressi giudizi di "pregio".
> 
> Propendere solo per l'uno o per l'altro metro di misura non è solo parziale, è anche sbagliato. Tu ad esempio, secondo me e per me, hai strumentalizzato questo thread dando un cattivo esempio di come si imposti una cosa simile. E scusami se mi fido sempre delle mie sensazioni.
> 
> ...


Io ho pensato di farlo quando ho capito che non era necessario dare un giudizio completo ed equilibrato ma che andava bene un parere parziale e soggettivo e ironico. E' un giochetto, non una cosa seria!
Vado a modificare il giudizio su di te: aggiungo "serioso" :carneval:


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Io ritengo di si. Nel senso che quelle opinioni dovrebbero tener conto di tutte le caratteristiche del singolo utente. Per cui se da una parte si esprimono giudizi di "difetto", dall'altra vanno necessariamente espressi giudizi di "pregio".
> 
> Propendere solo per l'uno o per l'altro metro di misura non è solo parziale, è anche sbagliato. Tu ad esempio, secondo me e per me, hai strumentalizzato questo thread dando un cattivo esempio di come si imposti una cosa simile. E scusami se mi fido sempre delle mie sensazioni.
> 
> ...



ma come fai in 2 parole a dare addirittura un giudizio su degli sconosciuti (che "sono" altre parole, tra l'altro)?
scrivi qualcosa di terribilmente pariziale e superficiale e finita lì, caro Jon:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Gennaio 2014)

I giudizi li danno le maestrine sulle pagelle o i magistrati col parruccone nei tribunali.
Gli utenti di un forum esprimono -al più- impressioni, e delle impressioni poco importa se siano equibrate o di squilibrati.
Per questo non si dovrebbe aver timore né di scriverle né di esserne oggetto.


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> I giudizi li danno le maestrine sulle pagelle o i magistrati col parruccone nei tribunali.
> Gli utenti di un forum esprimono -al più- impressioni, e delle impressioni poco importa se siano equibrate o di squilibrati.
> Per questo non si dovrebbe aver timore né di scriverle né di esserne oggetto.



Ciao rabarbaro,


sai, partivo sempre con la convinzione che il termine "giudizio",
stesse a indicare cosa stai dicendo a riguardo ad avere un opinione, un'impressione. 
l'ho tradotto e mi è venuto un colpo! Qui, non si usa propri questo termine,
e anche se parli in un modo "forte", si parte sempre con la convinzione che è un'impressione ... 

bene averlo specificato. nessuno qui è giudice ... e chi s'innalza a giudice, è già cascato ... 
amaramente ... 


sienne


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao rabarbaro,
> 
> 
> sai, partivo sempre con la convinzione che il termine "giudizio",
> ...


La parola 'giudizio' è usata a volte come sinonimo di 'impressione' in quanto risultato di una valutazione o di una stima.
E' un termine un po' ambiguo in effetti.


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La parola 'giudizio' è usata a volte come sinonimo di 'impressione' in quanto risultato di una valutazione o di una stima.
> E' un termine un po' ambiguo in effetti.



Ciao 

grazie ... 


forse anche per questo, alcune procedure durano così allungo ...
con termini ambigui, c'è sempre da discutere e dibattere prima ... per anni ... 
chi lo sa ... potrebbe essere una teoria ... 


sienne


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie ...
> 
> ...


Sai, una volta si diceva che il tedesco si usa per parlare ai soldati, il francese per parlare ai diplomatici, lo spagnolo per parlare a Dio e l'italiano per parlare con le donne...
Evidentemente alle donne bisogna parlare in modo un po' ambiguo...


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sai, una volta si diceva che il tedesco si usa per parlare ai soldati, il francese per parlare ai diplomatici, lo spagnolo per parlare a Dio e l'italiano per parlare con le donne...
> Evidentemente alle donne bisogna parlare in modo un po' ambiguo...




Ciao

ok ... :rotfl: ... 

affinché non incontrano sienne, 
che chiede sempre ... 


stavo pensando alla politica e tribunali a dire il vero ... :mrgreen: ...




PS: E pure il tedesco, il Hochdeutsch ... è una bellissima lingua. 
Romantica, creativa ... piena d'immagini ... una vera danza!


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non lo vivo male, ma per me c'è molta differenza a cambiare, qui parlano tutti di fare sesso come cambiassero camicia.


tutti ? come tutti  io dormo sempre con la stessa camicia :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfler scelta ovviamente ....


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma lui va a fare la spesa, in realtà (dicono) :wide-grin:


ma la cassiera non l'aveva sfanculato ?mi son persa la seconda puntata?:sorriso2:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è che mi avete anche cagato il cazzo con tutte la paranoie che vi fate e che, inevitabilmente, vi portano ad uscirvene così da perfetti imbecilli. Oh: l'hai letto il titolo del thread, vè? Immagino di sì. Allora, brutti coglioni, non mi rompete le palle per le vostre
> fregnacce tipo "ti sono sempre nei pensieri" oppure "(contepinceton) dio che cagacazzo che sei" che non è che mi frega una minchia di nulla, ripeto, delle vostre personalissime paturnie da sfigati stronzi con un nick piuttosto che con l'altro. E vaffanculo.


questa me l'ero persa :singleeye: sei stato a braccetto con eretteo per la passeggiatina post prandiale ?:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io sono iscritta su chatta.it
> 
> E' pieno di porci e sfigati, ma fatta un minimo di doverosa selezione, si trovano persone gradevoli per fare amicizia e immagino anche per trovare l'amore.



Ma porco mondo....
eri tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....

Maledetta lunaiena questa me la paga....

Speta mi....

Mi ha convinto con l'inganno a finire su chatta.it.....


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> questa me l'ero persa :singleeye: sei stato a braccetto con eretteo per la passeggiatina post prandiale ?:singleeye:


Dio che cagacazzo che sei.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> I giudizi li danno le maestrine sulle pagelle o i magistrati col parruccone nei tribunali.
> Gli utenti di un forum esprimono -al più- impressioni, e delle impressioni poco importa se siano equibrate o di squilibrati.
> Per questo non si dovrebbe aver timore né di scriverle né di esserne oggetto.


Sai che io mi sono laureato in estetica?
Bon l'anzianissimo Anceschi e il buon Luciano Nanni, ci insegnava a non emettere giudizi di valore...
Quelli li danno i critici...

Ma solo giudizi sul mi piace o non mi piace...

Ragionando su cose molto mal giudicate....

La storia della musica è ebbra di prime assolute che furono fiaschi scandalosi....per poi divenire....

Il più epico scandalo fu quello del Sacre di Strawinsky...

Oggi considerata tra le opere musicali fondamentali del 900storico.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dio che cagacazzo che sei.


bè ma ti sei accorto ora :singleeye:? un pò tardino eh !!!! ti credevo più perspicace :mrgreen: vabbè ti perdono che sei in modalità "devo riuscire a stare sul cazzo a tutti entro mezz'ora ":carneval: non vorrei perdessi tempo inutile :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dio che* cagacazzo* che sei.


aggiungo che il sostantivo non mi si addice eventualmente* lo frantumo* ...o altro ma non starei qui a precisare :mexican:ciao supersimpa


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che io mi sono laureato in estetica?
> Bon l'anzianissimo Anceschi e il buon Luciano Nanni, ci insegnava a non emettere giudizi di valore...
> Quelli li danno i critici...
> 
> ...



Ciao Conte,

ok ... questa cosa, ora, mi frulla in testa. 

su certe cose, però, non puoi esprimere ... mi piace o non mi piace. 

Ad esempio, non posso dire, scopare in giro, non mi piace. Non lo ho testato. 
Per dire ... lì, è in base ad un certo valore che IO do, che però sicuramente non è universale. 
Cioè, vale per me e solo per me ... e non centra nulla con gli altri. È solo diverso ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti credo, sono quella a cui piu' gli utenti si divertono a cagare il cazzo, quasi su tutto.
> :rotfl:E io rispondo... mica mi va di stare zitta.


Sai ti dissi...cit..." Lei si dimenava come cento biscie!"

Ora se Spider mi ricorda Skriabin
Tu mi ricordi moltissimo la musica di Ibert!

Se penso a te e al sesso mi viene in mente il mio amico Luigi l'atomico, alias Dario Lussuria, alias Rodolfo Babilonia....
e i suoi primi film surreali con Vittoria l'atomica...

Ma eccoti in musica secondo me:
[video=youtube;gtNzxNWqyIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtNzxNWqyIk[/video]


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2014)

ma tu Conte non hai risposto al 3d, mi pare...


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> aggiungo che il sostantivo non mi si addice eventualmente* lo frantumo* ...o altro ma non starei qui a precisare :mexican:ciao supersimpa


Ou, citavo eh.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma tu Conte non hai risposto al 3d, mi pare...


Si che ho risposto...
Ho detto che io non penso niente.
Ho solo citato Spider e Skriabin...

Sai credimi un egocentrico è difficile che pensi un alcunchè delle persone, che non sono lui.

Tu per esempio mi ricordi la musica di Satie.


----------



## Fantastica (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si che ho risposto...
> Ho detto che io non penso niente.
> Ho solo citato Spider e Skriabin...
> 
> ...


Perfetto, Conte! Associa dunque a ciascuno una musica che sai e noi così impariamo. Mi piace!


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si che ho risposto...
> Ho detto che io non penso niente.
> Ho solo citato Spider e Skriabin...
> 
> ...



Ciao Conte,

non è proprio così ... 
quante volte, non hai definito, chi è maestrina ... 
ed io una "lagna" ... ok ... lasciamo stare ... 

è una cosa naturale ... farsi delle impressioni.
che poi, possono cambiare o fortificarsi ... 
lo spero bene!


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perfetto, Conte! Associa dunque a ciascuno una musica che sai e noi così impariamo. Mi piace!


Più che una musica...un autore...

Ma tu hai la tua sinfonia no?
Berlioz...non ti ha dedicatao una sinfonia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si che ho risposto...
> Ho detto che io non penso niente.
> Ho solo citato Spider e Skriabin...
> 
> ...



e cosa suona questo Satie?
i citofoni?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> non è proprio così ...
> quante volte, non hai definito, chi è maestrina ...
> ...


Sai nessuno è perfetto....
In realtà davo man forte al sommo Lothar no?
Mi paga bene per questo ruolo....


----------



## Fantastica (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che una musica...un autore...
> 
> Ma tu hai la tua sinfonia no?
> Berlioz...non ti ha dedicatao una sinfonia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sì sì 

A te l'ha dedicata Saint-Saëns:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e cosa suona questo Satie?
> i citofoni?



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....
[video=youtube;dtLHiou7anE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtLHiou7anE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì sì
> 
> A te l'ha dedicata Saint-Saëns:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Terza sinfonia con Organo...
Saint Saens sai ottimo organista...ma considerato una cariatide
Fu proprio lui ad avviare il casino contro il sacre di Strawinsky....


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai nessuno è perfetto....
> In realtà davo man forte al sommo Lothar no?
> Mi paga bene per questo ruolo....



Ciao

ma ti immagini una persona perfetta?

scapperei ... scapperei proprio ... 

a volte, m'innamoro proprio degli spigoli ... 

non è il tuo caso, non ti preoccupare  :mrgreen: ... 
è tutto a posto ... non siamo perfetti! per fortuna!


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (31 Gennaio 2014)

Conte, te l'aspettavi questa *modestia *da parte di Free?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma ti immagini una persona perfetta?
> 
> ...


No...
Una persona che non ha alcuna cognizione dei propri difetti.
Io comunque mi immagino sempre come una sfera.
Mi piace tutto quello che è rotondo.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Conte, te l'aspettavi questa *modestia *da parte di Free?


No...
Perchè la prima parola che mi è venuta in mente quando ho visto free live è stato...
charme
la seconda: ma casso ha sul volto la stessa espressione della pantera rosa...

Ah ecco 
Io posso pensare qualcosa degli utenti
ma solo dopo aver conosciuto la persona.

E forse da lì è dipesa la mia curiosità di incontrare certe persone.


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....
> [video=youtube;dtLHiou7anE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtLHiou7anE[/video]




:dorme:


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Una persona che non ha alcuna cognizione dei propri difetti.
> Io comunque mi immagino sempre come una sfera.
> Mi piace tutto quello che è rotondo.



Ciao 


ah, beh ... ok. 

tutto che è rotondo? ... 
mmmhhh ci sono una marea di linee e vincoli ... 

ok ... le uova ... ti piacciono. 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> ah, beh ... ok.
> ...


Osserva le linee curve delle donne...in carne...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> :dorme:


Poi ho anche detto che certi utenti mi ricordano personaggi da cartone no?
Tebe nella mia testa è Kermit, lunaiena Piggye....


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Osserva le linee curve delle donne...in carne...




Ciao Conte,


l'avevo capito ...  ... 

ok ... tutto chiaro ... 

perciò, si più buono con me ...  
forse, no ... meglio così ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e cosa suona questo Satie?
> i citofoni?



La musica di Satie é bellissima!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> :dorme:


Uffa allora anche questo è Satie...
:carneval:
[video=youtube;JzDyJNtwIas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzDyJNtwIas[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi ho anche detto che certi utenti mi ricordano personaggi da cartone no?
> Tebe nella mia testa è Kermit, lunaiena Piggye....


Ma Kermit è maschio.


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Kermit è maschio.


Mi chiamano tebo mica per niente in famiglia


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2014)

e kermit su di me è proprio perfetto


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi chiamano tebo mica per niente in famiglia


Macchè. Al massimo tu sei Gonzo con le ciglia finte.


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> La musica di Satie é bellissima!



ma dai, volevo far adombrare il Conte!


----------



## sienne (31 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

ahahaha! Mi sono ricordata ... 
JB, m'aveva associata a due cartoni.
Uno era il gatto con gli stivali ... mi sembra,
quella scena che dice, non fare arrabbiare il gatto. 
L'altro personaggio ... non lo conosco ... una folletta,
qualcosa così ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2014)

Occhiverdi é bellissimo, Farfie é bellissima, Lostris é bellissima, la birra dell'indiano é buonissima!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Occhiverdi é bellissimo, Farfie é bellissima, Lostris é bellissima, la birra dell'indiano é buonissima!


salutameli....


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma la cassiera non l'aveva sfanculato ?mi son persa la seconda puntata?:sorriso2:


non ne ho idea, in realtà. Mi perdo sempre le cose succose


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non ne ho idea, in realtà. Mi perdo sempre le cose succose


Anche io


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io ho pensato di farlo quando ho capito che non era necessario dare un giudizio completo ed equilibrato *ma che andava bene un parere parziale e soggettivo e ironico. E' un giochetto, non una cosa seria!
> Vado a modificare il giudizio su di te: aggiungo "serioso" :carneval:


Ma non intendevo che fosse necessaria un'analisi approfondita, cosa impossibile tra l'altro. Se devo dire la verità quasi tutti gli interventi (pochissimi su 200 pagine di thread, arriveranno a 10?) mi sono piaciuti, intendo in senso generale non quelli rivolti solo a me.

Tentavo in realtà di battere su un tasto il cui senso tu non puoi cogliere perché gli interventi come il tuo sono stati veramente equilibrati ed imparziali, pur essendo sintetici. A proposito, serioso va benissimo...aggiungi pure.

Ma pensi veramente che la prenda cosi seriamente? Non lo so se esistano persone meno influenzabili di me.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non intendevo che fosse necessaria un'analisi approfondita, cosa impossibile tra l'altro. Se devo dire la verità quasi tutti gli interventi (pochissimi su 200 pagine di thread, arriveranno a 10?) mi sono piaciuti, intendo in senso generale non quelli rivolti solo a me.
> 
> Tentavo in realtà di battere su un tasto il cui senso tu non puoi cogliere perché gli interventi come il tuo sono stati veramente equilibrati ed imparziali, pur essendo sintetici. A proposito, serioso va benissimo...aggiungi pure.
> 
> Ma pensi veramente che la prenda cosi seriamente? Non lo so se esistano persone meno influenzabili di me.


Jon scrivi una ricetta che ti piace. O una poesia. Dai.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non intendevo che fosse necessaria un'analisi approfondita, cosa impossibile tra l'altro. Se devo dire la verità quasi tutti gli interventi (pochissimi su 200 pagine di thread, arriveranno a 10?) mi sono piaciuti, intendo in senso generale non quelli rivolti solo a me.
> 
> Tentavo in realtà di battere su un tasto il cui senso tu non puoi cogliere perché gli interventi come il tuo sono stati veramente equilibrati ed imparziali, pur essendo sintetici. A proposito, serioso va benissimo...aggiungi pure.
> 
> Ma pensi veramente che la prenda cosi seriamente? Non lo so se esistano persone meno influenzabili di me.


:carneval: avrebbe dovuto far capire che non dicevo seriamente. Mentre lo scrivevo pensavo a un vecchio film http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non_mandarmi_fiori e alle scena in cui Tony Randall cancella le qualità dell'amico Rock Hudson, che crede di dover morire, dal necrologio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va da sè: Oscuro.


Oscuro... che litigata che ci ho fatto quando sono arrivata qui. :mrgreen: Oscuro... è l'amico ideale, per me, quello che si dovrebbe sempre avere a fianco nei momenti belli e in quelli brutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro... che litigata che ci ho fatto quando sono arrivata qui. :mrgreen: Oscuro... è l'amico ideale, per me, quello che si dovrebbe sempre avere a fianco nei momenti belli e in quelli brutti.


Mmm. Ok. Ultimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. Ok. Ultimo.


Un uomo... un pezzo di pane. E' permaloso... ma poi non ce la fa a restare arrabbiato. Una cosa di lui mi fa "incazzare": quando non parla direttamente con il cuore, ma va a complicare inutilmente quello che è bello perchè è semplice. E' un peccato perchè da un'impressione del tutto sbagliata... ma credo che in parte dipenda dalla sua cultura. Un giapponese non dice mai di no, un siciliano a volte lo devi capire.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un uomo... un pezzo di pane. E' permaloso... ma poi non ce la fa a restare arrabbiato. Una cosa di lui mi fa "incazzare": quando non parla direttamente con il cuore, ma va a complicare inutilmente quello che è bello perchè è semplice. E' un peccato perchè da un'impressione del tutto sbagliata... ma credo che in parte dipenda dalla sua cultura. Un giapponese non dice mai di no, un siciliano a volte lo devi capire.


Ok. Lui, visto che vanno sovente in coppia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok. Lui, visto che vanno sovente in coppia.


Lui è molto complesso. Malinconico e diffidente gorilla dentro... irriverente e allegra bertuccia fuori. E permaloso pure lui. I siciliani sono molto permalosi, tranne che con gli amici veri: quelli si possono permettere di dire loro qualunque cosa. Quindi spero non si incazzi per la bertuccia, pure macaco pareva brutto e non mi viene il nome di altre scimmie a cui piaccia scherzare. E comunque gli uomini che cucinano sono sempre molto sexy:smile:


@Joey, adesso parto, buon WE a tutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lui è molto complesso. Malinconico e diffidente gorilla dentro... irriverente e allegra bertuccia fuori. E permaloso pure lui. I siciliani sono molto permalosi, tranne che con gli amici veri: quelli si possono permettere di dire loro qualunque cosa. Quindi spero non si incazzi per la bertuccia, pure macaco pareva brutto e non mi viene il nome di altre scimmie a cui piaccia scherzare. E comunque gli uomini che cucinano sono sempre molto sexy:smile:
> 
> 
> @Joey, adesso parto, buon WE a tutti.


Cià.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lui è molto complesso. Malinconico e diffidente gorilla dentro... irriverente e allegra bertuccia fuori. E permaloso pure lui. I siciliani sono molto permalosi, tranne che con gli amici veri: quelli si possono permettere di dire loro qualunque cosa. Quindi spero non si incazzi per la bertuccia, pure macaco pareva brutto e non mi viene il nome di altre scimmie a cui piaccia scherzare. E comunque gli uomini che cucinano sono sempre molto sexy:smile:
> 
> 
> @Joey, adesso parto, buon WE a tutti.


Ma in do vai che c'è mezza Italia sotto acqua
Se solo potessi trovare Sterminator e dirgli 
visto che è colpa degli yankee della Ederle
che l'Italia è sotto acqua? Visto?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lui è molto complesso. Malinconico e diffidente gorilla dentro... irriverente e allegra bertuccia fuori. E permaloso pure lui. I siciliani sono molto permalosi, tranne che con gli amici veri: quelli si possono permettere di dire loro qualunque cosa. Quindi spero non si incazzi per la bertuccia, pure macaco pareva brutto e non mi viene il nome di altre scimmie a cui piaccia scherzare. E comunque gli uomini che cucinano sono sempre molto sexy:smile:
> 
> 
> @Joey, adesso parto, buon WE a tutti.


Bella descrizione


----------



## Fantastica (1 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fanta:strampalata, bizzarra, un universo alieno(al mio modo di vivere e sentire, ovviamente). Ha scritto che io diffido. Non è proprio così. Più che altro ho l'impressione che lei faccia un uso del forum come dei tarocchi o dei fondi del caffè: pone la domanda ed aspetta il vaticinio. Che potrebbe essere un modo... se non si riconoscessero personalità diverse ai nick, se si ignorasse che dietro ogni nick c'è una persona (+/-).


Quello che mi piace a prescindere di ciò che dici è la cura con cui lo dici. Forse sono bizzarra perché sto più attenta ai modi che non a ciò che è detto. E' perché credo convintamente che sia nei margini che si svelano le realtà, nello stile che si svela una persona. Non come tarocchi o fondi di caffè, quello può essere un modo: per me è vitale entrare di sbieco, non per malizia, ma per rispetto. Ognuno è un mistero. Per avvicinarsi alla polpa del frutto, se lo si vuole assaggiare, gustare, occorre la pazienza di staccare le bucce, e procedere di sbieco è più delicato e anche più efficace. La scrittura in sé è insieme un velarsi e uno svelarsi, è erotica. Se non bado troppo alla persona che c'è dietro a un nickname, come ti sembra, è perché una cosa scritta non è una cosa vera. Non lo è mai...E' una rocca di indizi su cui, volendo, ci si può cominciare ad arrampicare. E a me piacciono gli indizi, mi piace l'"erotismo". E sostanzialmente non ho nemmeno interesse a intrecciare relazioni con persone con cui non potrò mai che ne so, andare al cinema, prendere un caffè, giocare a Risiko, costruire qualcosa che sia di più (ma anche di meno) di un intreccio variegato e ricco di proiezioni e di parole...
Non credo di essermi fatta capire, ma pazienza.


----------



## Nordica (7 Marzo 2014)

*Hm...*

mi farebbe tanto piacere leggere tutto. ma non riesco. sono certa che non sono stata nominata perché sparita da tempo. e nemmeno fossi presente e sicuro che sarei stata nominata. ho letto certe pagine ma non trovo l'ultima lista aggiornata per esprimere i miei pareri.

butto qui qualcuna:

Giovanni: il mio mito saggio che all'inizio mi stava accanto.
Sienne: dolce e gentile
Joey: affascinante
Kid: imbattibile
conte: aiutooooo....
perplesso: giusto
Mk: stupenda


----------



## Spider (7 Marzo 2014)

Nordica ha detto:


> mi farebbe tanto piacere leggere tutto. ma non riesco. sono certa che non sono stata nominata perché sparita da tempo. e nemmeno fossi presente e sicuro che sarei stata nominata. ho letto certe pagine ma non trovo l'ultima lista aggiornata per esprimere i miei pareri.
> 
> butto qui qualcuna:
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

p.s. ma chi c'azze Giovanni????


----------



## Tubarao (7 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> p.s. ma chi c'azze Giovanni????


Quibb.


----------



## Spider (7 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quibb.


davvero?
sono commosso.
qui stiamo agli albori del forum.
Nordica, deve avere circa 50 anni.


----------



## Nordica (7 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> davvero?
> sono commosso.
> qui stiamo agli albori del forum.
> Nordica, deve avere circa 50 anni.



appena 41 caro mio! solo che sono entrata qui tanto tempo fa, ai tempi di Giobbe, Marì , Verena etc....!

Giobbe adesso credo sia Job. ma non lo leggo tanto.


----------



## Spider (7 Marzo 2014)

Nordica ha detto:


> appena 41 caro mio! solo che sono entrata qui tanto tempo fa, ai tempi di Giobbe, Marì , Verena etc....!
> 
> Giobbe adesso credo sia Job. ma non lo leggo tanto.


ma... l'affascinante jOEY è sempre lo stesso???? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
oppure si è riciclato pure lui?


----------



## Nordica (7 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma... l'affascinante jOEY è sempre lo stesso???? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> oppure si è riciclato pure lui?



boh! con me e sempre stato gentile.poi l'affascinante deriva dai supergnocci che rappresentano il suo avatar. un uomo di buongusto!


----------



## Spider (7 Marzo 2014)

Nordica ha detto:


> boh! con me e sempre stato gentile.poi l'affascinante deriva dai supergnocci che rappresentano il suo avatar. un uomo di buongusto!


i gnocchi che mette...gli piacciono parecchio, in effetti.
è sempre stato un uomo di buongusto.


----------



## Nordica (7 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> i gnocchi che mette...gli piacciono parecchio, in effetti.
> è sempre stato un uomo di buongusto.


tu dici?


----------



## MK (7 Marzo 2014)

Nordica ha detto:


> appena 41 caro mio! solo che sono entrata qui tanto tempo fa, ai tempi di Giobbe, Marì , Verena etc....!
> 
> Giobbe adesso credo sia Job. ma non lo leggo tanto.


Bentornata tesoro, un abbraccio grande. P.S. Quella stupenda sei tu però


----------



## Nordica (7 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Bentornata tesoro, un abbraccio grande. P.S. Quella stupenda sei tu però


ciao cara ed abbraccione anche a te!


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Namo che la sfanghiamo pure stavolta

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Senza Stermi nei paraggi lo posso dire..

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

..la sua maglia è gialla e verde...


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

....il suo nome è Buscopann...E si sta avvicinando a quota 2000...


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Lassù...dove osano le aquile...

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Dai che manca poco..pedala...   :bici:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Puff...Pant...

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

Manca un metro..un solo metro...
Mi sistemo la giacchetta...con le braccia alzate...

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Marzo 2014)

*2000!!!!!
:ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:

*​


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *2000!!!!!
> :ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:
> 
> *​


 i tuoi messaggi sono 2400


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> i tuoi messaggi sono 2400


Il numero di post nel thread.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il numero di post nel thread.


Che distratta


----------

